# [KAUAI]The Rod of Seven Parts:  Of Hexes and Gems



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 20, 2006)

The Golden Cockatrice is a posh salon and bar that caters to adventurers, rakes, and other pleasure seekers with plenty of money to spend. The hall stands on a busy thoroughfare, and other businesses line the street. A cheap inn, The Wilted Rose, is directly across the byway to the north of the Golden Cockatrice. The salon opens for business in the late afternoon and closes after dawn, nine days a week. Fraternal twins Frane and Vaja tend bar at the salon. Frane and Vaja share golden hair, bright blue eyes, and muscular builds. Vaja is a little shorter than her brother, Frane, but otherwise both twins look alike. Both are attractive humans, slow to anger, and quick to laugh. One of the salon's chief attractions is the covered well and the cockatrice coop. The well is a cylinder of cunningly laid stones about three feet high topped with a windlass and a slate roof. Flecks of mica in the stones make even the palest beam of light break up in a spray of motes that dance and dazzle the eye. The coop is a weighty structure of thick timbers reinforced with wrought iron. Four bad-tempered cockatrices live inside. The cockatrices are the festhall's mascots, and the management and regulars do not look kindly on visitors who harass them. An incredibly lifelike statue of a jolly looking man stands next to the coop. The figure is hunched over and has one finger stuck through the coop's bars. Legend has it that the man was a drunken patron who took a dare and poked a finger in the coop. The hall's owners are said to have left him there as a warning and willingly paid a fine to the city authorities for the right to do so.

The Golden Cockatrice is located within the River Ward of the city of Teggest, population 50,000+.  Near the River Market section of the Ward along the city's southern wall, the Cockatrice is just opening for the day.  An oversized wooden statue of a cockatrice splashed with cheap gold leafing that peels and flakes away in places stands on a 3-foot pedestal in front of the festhall's main doors.  A big yellow dog, bigger that what one might normally see skulking in the city's back alleys, sits directly at the base of the statue as the Cockatrice's employees and custom begin to filter in for another afternoon and night of revelrie.  The dog looks healthy if a bit dirty, and sits, attentive, as if waiting for someone.

A pair of stout oak doors with amber-colored molten glass windows stand open during business hours.  A pair of burly attendants are on hand to greet customers and to keep undesirables from entering.  In the gilt light of the hot afternoon Teggest sun stand the pair of bouncers, one of them new.  Introduced just yesterday as Traven, the human man isn't as tall or heavyset as Frane and Vaja normally prefer to hire, but his sharp eye caught a gambling cheat last night at the bones table.  

[sblock=Brakkus and Gamad]There's something off about Traven.  His hair looks like it might be a wig, but a pretty good one, and Brakkus is pretty sure he though he saw Traven rub away some sort of face paint yesterday afternoon while the sun was hot and Traven was scratching his neck.  No one else, however, seems to have noticed anything might be awry with Traven. [/sblock]

The festhall's interior is huge, shadowy, and a bit drafty.  The air inside the Cockatrice is thick with the tang of strong beer, fresh bread, and the lingering scent of last night's Gorles 'baccyweed smoke.  Traven greets the paying custom entering the salon, "Have a seat anywhere.  There's plenty of space at the bar.  The courtyard is open today, too; just walk through those doors there."   The attendant points to a double set of wooden plank doors that are thrown open.  "But stay clear of the birds,"  Traven smirks.

The main common room of the Cockatrice is 100 feet long, and about as wide.  Once an old warehouse, Frane converted the building to its present function as a festhall.  There are dozens of tables, but only the corner ones are currently occupied.  The Cockatrice's regulars, Tailleur (the male half-elf house pickpocket, rumored to be a former Gallancais courtier), Cicer (a local gnome who performs illusionist magic tricks to entertain the crowd), Lowel (a male human hire of Vaja's and very good at spotting cheaters as well as spinning a yarn as wide as the Tegyrn River), and Cheal (a tall, lanky male human with a longsword strapped to his waist) and his six thugs sit at tables inside the large common room.  

Cheal and Tailleur give everyone who enters the Cockatrice an appraising glance then return to their gambling.  Lowel, who stands talking with Vaja next to the bar of undressed stones mortared together like wall in a field, seems to split his attention between Vaja, Tailleur, and the door.  Frane, a blonde giant of a man with fists as big as the mugs of ale he serves, smiles in welcome at custom and employee alike as everyone enters.  Frane's eyes drift from time to time to a new patron, a lithe elf woman carrying a longbow and a quiver full of arrows.  The elf stands to the side of one of the courtyard doors, intently studying handbills offering employ that are normally tacked to a cork board maintained by Vaja.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 20, 2006)

Maelicent nodded curtly at the giant-kin guard at the door as he made his way into the massive hall. He'd had some trouble with the guards in the past, they finding the idea of a Gudwulf warrior gracing the floor of the place with his footstep offensive. Showing them that he had coins to trade, as valuable as any other patron's, seemed to quell their racial hatred effectively enough. That had been several months ago however and the wealth he'd managed to collect from his dead kinsmen were beginning to run short. The giant-kin city was a wonder to behold, alien in size and dizzying in the sheer number of bodies infesting the place. As different as he was from everyone else around him though, Maelicent had found it relatively easy to avoid the giant-kins' attention by simply staying out of the way and quiet. With the wild chaos of daily life in the city the small goblin wondered if the oblivious residents would even notice that they were under attack before they were all lying bleeding in the streets.

Making his way to the stone wall the giant-kin referred to as "the bar" Maelicent deftly clambered atop one of the freestanding ladders there and plunked down four pieces of copper to catch the attention of the straw-haired giant-kin who was busily wiping the wall-top. The only words he offered the man were: _"A pint."_ Carrying a bucket of ale was the key, Maelicent had learned, to being ignored by the hall's guards. Maelicent waited until the sloshing bucket was deposited on the wall-top before picking it up and clambering back down the ladder. Luckily there was already a horde of giant-kin beginning to crowd around. Taking the opportunity, the young goblin disappeared into the forest of legs to take shelter beneath one of the many hut-sized tables littering the hall. Out of sight and leaning back against the table's central column, Maelicent set the bucket on the ground and pulled a drinking horn from beneath his coat. Dipping the drinking vessel into the bucket, the Gudwulf warrior looked around the massive hall, picking out familiar faces from the crowd. Maelicent prided himself on his ever-improving ability to tell the giant-kin apart from each other; distinguishing not only between the elven, human and dwarven sub-races but even between genders and individuals.

He'd been coming here for months because the place seemed to be some kind of gathering-place for adventurers. Unfortunately, except for a few brief displays of martial prowess during spiritless clashes between the guards and some obnoxious giant-kin, the studious goblin had yet to identify anything like the mystical power which had defeated his brethren. Taking a sip from his drinking horn, Maelicent sighed in frustration. Maybe he was wasting his time here and should simply continue his search elsewhere. The fact that he found himself looking forward to drinking the giant-kins' flavorless swill each night was also beginning to worry the proud warrior. That was when he noticed the bow being carried by one of the... elf giant-kin near the inner-gate; _a female_ the sharp-eyed goblin thought to himself. Maelicent wouldn't have minded the opportunity to get a closer look at the bow it carried; its delicate craftmanship piqued his curiosity. It looked rather flimsy at first glance, but it reminded him of some of the weapons he'd seen the adventurers carrying...


----------



## Rino (Dec 20, 2006)

Dter, a bald dwarf with a short grey beard, comes in the tavern, he takes a good look at the gaurd by the door, sizing him up. he makes his way to the bar, while looking at what the people in the tavern and there business. he notices the look of what it looks like 2 big time gamblers, but ignores them completly. when Dter finaly makes it to the bar. he says to the barmani need a pint

Dter takes another good look in the tavern while take a sip.


----------



## BRP2 (Dec 21, 2006)

At the center most table a chessboard is laid out and in the deep play. Neither black, modeled after orcs and goblins, or white, modeled after humans and dwarves, has an advantage. Alone, HL sits Indian-style on a chair facing the board, doing his best to defeat himself. In his mouth a copper coin that he is chewing on. In his hand the white queen piece he is fiddling with. His black eyes, without pupils, stares calmly at the mock battlefield before him. His ears open to all sounds around him, from the faint whispers of thugs to the dropping of a cup. He shuts his eyes for a few seconds, then opens them just as slowly. He places the white queen down in the spot he sees best fit. "Oi... check" he says quietly in faked displeasure.

He lifts his head and scans the room.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 21, 2006)

*Gamad - Deformed Dwarf Transmuter*

Hooded and hidden in the corner, Gamad lowered his repulsive face to his personal mug and inspected the drink Frane just gave him, every night the same, he finished working in the alchemists shop, went to feed and take care of his only trusted friend, Hamor - his donkey, and then came here, to the Golden Cockatrice, there was something strange and unique about this place, maybe the people, maybe the well, or maybe it were just the weird creatures inside the coop who fascinated him, he ordered a Spirit, dwarven spirit, although disgusted from his own kind he can't say no to the drink they made. The alcohol warmed his blood and brought calmness to his ever troubled soul.
He looked around nervously, so sure people glancing at him, pointing their fingers and laughing at his presence, speaking behind his back, "look at this creature, so ugly, so disgusting" but none spoke, none paid attention to the puny dwarven figure that sat in the shadows, in the corner, not even noticing the few gestures and ancient words that came up from his throat, the magic flawed outside and wrapped the mug and the liquid.
Gamad sighed … again, there were no poison in his drink. "I must trust people" were the words he told to himself every time, but strangely he kept doing it every time he ordered a drink.
From the shadows of the corner he looked around, at the gamblers, the thugs, the bartender and his twin sister, there was something about the tall bouncer that stood at the door and greeted people, something wasn't right but who am I to do something about it.
He thought and took a sip from his drink.
Speaking of right and wrong, this place was weird from the beginning and now there is a goblin in here, cowering beneath the table and … what's that, a dwarf?!
Gamad cowered in the corner, lowered his gaze and shrank into the shadowy corner.


Cast Detect Poison.


----------



## SlagMortar (Dec 21, 2006)

Brakkus rides through the crowds up people until reaching the entrance of the Golden Cockatrice.  He climbs down from the saddle and hands a groom a few copper saying, "Look after him, but don't give him any carrots."  The mangy beast was not worth it.  He had been trying to teach it to move by his knees and come when called, but to no avail.  He enters the festhall with a side long glance.  

A well built man with shoulder length hair and a well trimmed mustache, he has no problem shouldering his way over to the bar near Vaja and leans over until he catches her eye.  "The usual, hon," he says trying to sound casual though a hint of a blush plays over his face.  Strangely, despite it being in the middle of the afternoon, he appears freshly shaven, almost as if he had had little to do throughout the day and was just waiting for his the salon to open.  

While Vaja fetches his drink, he takes in the rest of the patrons.  He reminds himself to steer clear Cheal and Tailleur.  They had taken a whole months pay and he had to find an extra job mucking stables for the next couple weeks just to get by until the next payment from Gwyund.  There is that strange one always muttering to himself while moving those pieces around the board.  He gives a nod to Cicer, always appreciative of his shows.  A few of the others he had seen before as well.

As Vaja returns with his mug of ale, he says to her with a nod of his head toward the door, "So where'd you find the new guy?"  He takes a sip of his ale while she responds.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 22, 2006)

As Maelicent enters the Cockatrice, Traven averts his gaze and makes a study of Rancid Crabtree, one of the Cockatrice's regulars approaching from half a block distant.  Maelicent enters through the doors, causing the large yellow dog standing guard by the outer statue to look up and track the goblin with intelligent brown eyes as the Maelicent passes.  Once Maelicent steps over the threshhold, the labrador lifts its head and watches as Rancid approaches.

All business in order to be left alone, Maelicent clambers up the barstool and croaks out a nigh silent, "A pint" at Frane.  Frane frowns at the goblin but sweeps the proffered four copper pennies off the bar, then pours and hands an ale to Maelicent.  The big blonde human barkeep starts to watch Maelicent cross the room, but soon loses sight of the goblin and, shrugging, nods at Dter instead.  At Dter's request of drink, Vaja breaks off her discussion with Lowel and grabs a glass tankard.  Slipping the mug under a spigot and filling the cup past the brim, Vaja places the ale in front of Dter with a smile.  "Good Afternoon, Priest."   Vaja opens her mouth to ask something of the dwarf but breaks off as Brakkus enters.  Smiling in good humor at Brakkus's slight blush, Vaja pours a hearty black stout for the soldier and good naturedly shoves the drink across the bar in Brakkus's direction.  "Good Sun to you, Brakkus.  Another day of dullards at duty to look forward to?"   Replying to Brakkus's query regarding the hire of Traven, Vaja nods.  "Aye, not our kind, normally.  But with the harvest looming and most of the hire-a-day work out in the fields, he came to us wheedling employ when Frane and I were troubled to find anyone."   Vaja shoots a frown at Traven then looks back at Brakkus with a shrug.  "Caught a cheat last night, so no complaints.  Even if there's sommat amiss with him."

Gamad casts _detect poison_ on his drink.  Finding the ale wholesome and not poisoned, Gamad drinks from his cup.  The beverage isn't what it should be by proper dwarven standards, but it serves its purpose well enough.  Looking up from his drink, Gamad finds that the elf woman who had previously been studying the billets offering employment on the corkboard is staring at him in wonderment.  The longbow at her back jostling, the elf quickly strides over and addresses Gamad in elvish.

[sblock=Elvish] "You can weave magic?  Do you speak Common?  The billets are all in Common and I'm having difficulty deciphering the advertisements for employment.  Can you help?" [/sblock]

Rancid Crabtree enters the Cockatrice in short order.  Overdressed, and impeccably neat, Rancid is slender with thin mustaches and long hair plaited into a lone braid that falls, corded, down his back.  Looking around the room and avoiding Vaja's stare, Rancid seats himself opposite H. Lewit at the chess table.  With an uncertain smile, Rancid offers up, "'Evening to you, Lewit.  The powers that be have seen fit to grant me the talent of curing wounds, but not the ability to win at the tables."   Rancid's breath reeks of absinthe and Lewit soon finds himself in a veritable fog of the anise smell.  "If you're wounded or sick and have a few coins to spare, perhaps we can reach a mutually beneficial arrangement?"   

Vaja mutters a quick, "Excuse me, Brakkus," as she shoves away from the bar and walks over to Lewit's table.  With a curt, "Rancid, where's Frane's money?  You owe us 8 gold and since ye been gone the last tenday, we're wanting payment right short."

Rancid looks up in horror at Vaja's approach, then clams up as she demands payment.  Smiling unctuously at Lewit, Rancid weakly offers, "So, you see, Lewit.  I'm in a bind.  And Mistress here wants her gold crowns."


----------



## BRP2 (Dec 22, 2006)

HL's game is over, a draw, but he still examines the pieces. He has spit out his coin and now has the head of a black pawn, a goblin figure, in his mouth. He doesn't notice, or at least react to, Rancid until he speaks. "'Evening to you, Lewit. The powers that be have seen fit to grant me the talent of curing wounds, but not the ability to win at the tables." he hears across from him.

HL lifts his head and smiles. The smile that is almost always on his face when he interacts with anyone. "Games of luck are not my favorite type either." He doesn't physically react to the odor of Rancid, but it spawns some thoughts in his mind. For only a moment, his vision wonders off Rancid and focuses on the goblin sitting at the bar in the distance. HL pulls out the goblin pawn from his mouth and lines it up with the distant Maelicent, his eyes wild with curiosity.

"If you're wounded or sick and have a few coins to spare, perhaps we can reach a mutually beneficial arrangement?" Rancid says and H. Lewit turns back to him.

Lewit puts down the chess piece and playfully examines his arms and hands. "Hmm, no, I do not thi-" he mutters slowly, but is interrupted by Vaja.

"Rancid, where's Frane's money? You owe us 8 gold and since ye been gone the last tenday, we're wanting payment right short."

HL looks at Vaja, then Rancid, then Vaja again. "So, you see, Lewit. I'm in a bind. And Mistress here wants her gold crowns." Rancid weakly offers. HL faces Rancid, closes his eyes for a few seconds, and just as slowly, opens them with a innocent smile.

"Miss Vaja, I'm sure you do not mind if I help Crabtree just a little bit? I have little use for these coins, as they are poor replacement pieces for any game I play. I might even win them back from Frane, if he wants to play me again" HL says as he reaches into his pocket and pulls out 8 gold coins and holds them in the air toward Vaja. He gives an odd chuckle.

(OOC: Er, yeah, I never did list how much money my character has. Er, I guess it would be around 10 or 15, but I don't mind if that 8 was his last 8, it's almost fitting).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 22, 2006)

*Gamad - Dwarf Transmuter*

_What are you looking at?!_
Gamad think to himself as he looks at the elf, he lowers his eyes down to his drink and keep them low as the elf strides to his shadowy corner.
Not wanting to establish eye contact, he keeps his hood on and replies.
[sblock=Dwarvish]
What?!
[/sblock]
He mutters to himself in a low tone and switch to the common tongue of the humans
I'm sorry, but I do no master the language of your kind, how can a cripple and hunchbacked dwarf be a service to such an agile and pretty elvish lady.


----------



## SlagMortar (Dec 22, 2006)

Vaja said:
			
		

> "Good Sun to you, Brakkus. Another day of dullards at duty to look forward to?"



"Don't remind me.  I wouldn't say I'm looking forward to it."

By now Brakkus is used to Vaja having to depart in the middle of a conversation so he is only slightly annoyed at Rancid for the intrusion.  Still, his hand instinctively rests on the flail at his belt.  He takes a long pull from his drink and then wipes his mustache with the back of his hand.

He watches the exchange between Rancid and Lewit and stares in wonder for a minute at the gold chaning hands.  _Why would the wierd chess player pay of Rancid's debt?_

He stares back toward the door for a moment thinking, _Caught a cheat or planted a cheat to make himself look good?  Oh well, as long as Vaja isn't particularly partial to him that's all that really matters._

_Always more questions than answers, and none of it probably meant anything.  Looks like its going to be another boring report.  Who would care about chess players giving away money and elves talking to dwarves._


----------



## Rino (Dec 22, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Vaja places the ale in front of Dter with a smile. "Good Afternoon, Priest."   Vaja opens her mouth to ask something of the dwarf but breaks off as Brakkus enters.




when Vaja returned from his conversation with the man who just walked in

So Vaja, am I less important then a guy that just walked in and didn't even order yet then a priest that just got a beer?


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 22, 2006)

Maelicent watches the other patrons attentively, taking occasional sips from his drinking horn. As he often did, the young goblin suspected that there must be something more going on in the hall then what was immediately observable. How did such simple seeming beings develop their earth-shaking power while apparently doing little more than sitting around, drinking and chatting every evening? Maelicent had tried to follow their example; both drinking and occasionally approaching various giant-kin to attempt peaceable parlay. So far the Gudwulf's efforts had born little more than scorn from these strangers and debilitating illness from the drink. The elf-woman, who's bow he'd been studying, approached the misshapen dwarf-man he'd tried speaking to a few days earlier. Were they covertly sharing the secrets for throwing thunderbolts at enemies or simply discussing the quality of the hall's brew as he and the dwarf had done? Should he try to join them in conversation? Would they then reveal to him the means by which he could clothe himself in protective flames that burnt his enemies but not himsef?

Maelicent sighed and emptied his drinking horn's contents back into his bucket. At a nearby hut-table the odd games-player he'd approached last week seemed to be involved in some type of dispute between one of the straw-haired wall-workers and another giant-kin. For a moment the goblin hoped that the situation would escalate and come to blows. Perhaps then he'd see a worthwhile display of mystical adventurer magic! A few more moments of observation however led Maelicent to suspect that that would be an unlikely conclusion to the matter. All this talking and drinking never seemed to lead to anything! The proud warrior was almost tempted to fire a few arrows into the crowd in hopes of provoking some type of armed response; something he might attempt if he knew it wouldn't likely lead to his own demise. No. That wasn't right. If he was to learn their secrets he'd have to play the adventurers' game their way. Maelicent dipped his drinking horn into his bucket of ale and quickly swallowed a few mouthfuls to help steel his resolve. He'd have to try talking to them again. Even if that didn't work, the resourceful goblin could at least try to get a closer look at that bow...

Picking up his bucket, Maelicent stands and deftly makes his way into the forest of legs. Steping into the shadow of a giant-kin, the nimble goblin makes a half-turn to place himself in a position to be obscured by the billowing folds of a passerby's cloak. Quickly falling into step with the moving giant-kin, Maelicent weaves his way through the crowd and lithely switches direction when the person he was following turns away. Taking the opportunity, the Gudwulf warrior ducks into the shadowy gap between the overhang of the stone-wall and the line of ladder-platforms propping up the perching giant-kin drinkers there. Slowly, Maelicent moves past the tangle of giant-kin legs on his left-hand side to discreetly approach the elf-woman and dwarf-man unseen to get a closer look at the bow and quiver of arrows.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 23, 2006)

Rushing. It seemed he was always rushing. Pilgrim danced between the legs of the Patrons of the Golden Cockatrice startling many but keeping out of harms way the entire time. Tassomyre had ordered him from home to watch over the "Good Wolf" Whatever that was. Now in the week or so that he has been in this city he has learned two major things. One is that His dragon liege may be asking too much of him, and that the "good Wolf" is anything but good. 
Keeping up with the goblin has been trying as Pilgrim is not the stealthiest of Kobolds and of course that fact that he's a Kobold in this human town makes him stick out just as much as a goblin here.
He watched as the goblin made a play to intercept an elven archer and assuming he is up to no good intercepts her. He stands before her in his finest tabard of dull gray and sky blue cloth his scales polished to a nice red-gold shine "Salutations Mistress. I am Pilgrim. What brings you to Teggest? He holds out his hands for her to see he carries no weapons just his backpack and clothing.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 24, 2006)

*Gamad*

Seeing the goblin approaching the table and taking a spot not far, Gamad recalls him, he tried to speak to me a few days earlier.
The misshapen dwarf raises his distorted hand in greeting while waiting to the elven to repeat her question.
Although both creatures suppose to be sworn enemies, the two figures share more than a lot in those present times.
A being that is sharing the same thought like me.
Thinks the dwarf and turns his look to the kobold that approaches the table.
Another one … oh well, that place was weird enough to pack a dwarf, a goblin and a kobold in the same room, not to speak about the cockatrices back in the coop.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 27, 2006)

Vaja looks at H. Lewit with surprise then mutely juts out her right hand to accept Lewit's eight gold crowns.  "Ye've bought yerself a friend, it seems, Rancid."  The blonde barkeep flips Lewit's coins around, making a show of examining them for authenticity.  Satisfied, Vaja reluctantly nods first at Rancid then at Lewit.  "My thanks.  Consider the debt paid, Rancid.  But ye'll no run a tab in the 'Trice again."   With that, Vaja curtly turns from the chess table and returns to the bar where she joins Frane in washing clay ale tankards.  The pair whisper together and Frane grunts in Lewit's direction.

For his part, Rancid looks shiftily around the room then extracts what appears to be a wand crafted of smooth lusterless black metal.  At fully fourteen inches in length, the wand causes Rancid a small degree of consternation as he fights, largely unsuccessfully, to discretely pull out the wand from the inside of his billowy shirt sleeve.  Once out, Rancid places the black wand on the chess table, knocking aside two black pawns in the process.  With one hand placed protectively across the middle of the black wand, Rancid offers, "You want yer healing now or later, good Sir?"  Lewit notes that the wand only seems to be over a foot long--really, it looks as if someone has affixed a ten inch piece of ebony to the tip of a very short piece of the lusterless black metal.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 27, 2006)

The elf woman looks confusedly at Gamad as he mutters, "What?!" in dwarvish.  When Gamad switches to common, the elf only shakes her head in apparent non-understanding and shrugs.  With a plaintive look in Vaja's direction, the elf frowns at Gamad then moves briskly away from the stunted albino dwarf.  

Back at the bar, Vaja arches an eyebrow at Dter's brusque query then goodnaturedly offers a reply.  "You're far too sage a dwarf for the likes of my company, good Priest."   With an elbow wet with dishwater pointed in Brakkus's general direction and a wink, Vaja continues, "But that big brute, now there's a simple man what as might be me ticket."

Noticing the elf woman who struggles in conversation with Gamad, Vaja sighs with a bit of laugh.  "An elf who only speaks elvish askin' a dwarf who tries to pretend he speaks only dwarvish fer help.  It takes all kinds to make this place run, it seems."  Wiping her hands on a clean bar linen, Vaja nods at the custom seated at the bar.  "'Scuse me a second time, gents.  Lynnya's in over her head over there with Gamad, so I'm to the rescue."  Vaja gestures to the elf woman to join her a discrete distance from the bar and the two are soon engaged in a conversation in elvish.

Maelicent, who had scuttled to the bar to get a better look at the elf woman's bow and quiver of arrows, finds his efforts stymied as Lynnya joins the blonde barkeep in quiet conversation.  Before the elf quit the bar, however, Maelicent caught the glint of silvered steel beneath the elf's outer clothing.  From his perch among the ladder rungs, Maelicent's keen eyes made out the shimmer of what surely must have been finely wrought metal armor of rings so small and fluid they seemed a pool of silver.  Crafted of wood instead of the more familiar horn, the elf's bow seemed flimsy but well-aged...old, even.  The arrows in her quiver, all of them done with grey hawk feathers, seemed ordinary enough.

Pilgrim, moving to truncate Vaja and the elf woman's conversation, offers a bold salutation in common.  A crooked smile at play on her face, Vaja stops mid-sentence in elvish to address the small kobold knight.  "And a hearty welcome to you, Good Sir Knight!  You're not likely to get a reply from Lynnya here, not unless you offer your question in elvish."   Vaja jerks a nod in the elf woman's direction and continues in common.  "She do no speak the common tongue.  But good sun to you nevertheless, Pilgrim."  Lynnya places a hand on Vaja's forearm to get the barkeep's attention.  In quiet elvish with a nod at the kobold knight before them, Lynnya asks something of Vaja that seems to elicit surprise.

[sblock=Elvish] "A knight of Bahamut, and a kobold?  Your city offers stranger wonders that even Old Thierna in the yester years.  Does he speak my tongue?  More importantly, ask him if he knows of work for me.  I'm in sore need of coin since the caravan I was with was marauded."  [/sblock]

Vaja listens intently to the woman then turns to Pilgrim.  "Her name is Lynnya.  She asks of employ, whether you have any to offer or know of anyone who is in need.  She's a skilled woodsman, deft with her bow and blade, and knows aught of tracking.  I can vouch for her skill and honesty, both.  She's brought me and Frane to safety five years running on our annual travels to Daroln."  Vaja coughs and hesitates a touch before continuing.  With an uncertain look at Lynnya, Vaja continues.  "She's out of work because the last bunch she was with, a caravan enroute to the city, was hit by a rogue band of thugs."


----------



## BRP2 (Dec 27, 2006)

(OoC: Is his tone threatening? I'll edit in my respond once I know that).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 27, 2006)

[OOC:  I prefer is ya'll use the Talking the Talk OOC thread to ask OOC questions, as it cleans up our IC thread.  I check the OOC all the time.]

No, his tone is not threatening.  It's more wheedling, trying to get out of a bargain struck.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 27, 2006)

Blushing at his apparent social laps. Pilgrim bows to the ladies and addresses them. "If I may be so bold milady. If these Brigands have been active for over five years then it's time they were stopped. Is there no millitia here in Teggest to deal with such skallywags?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 27, 2006)

Replying to Pilgrim, Vaja says, "No, good Sir.  'Tis not in the city, but out.  Lynnya privately told me yesterday that their party of wagoneers was waylaid.  The city guard can't be to blame for that."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 27, 2006)

The kobold waves his hands in the air as if warding off a curse. "Oh heavens no. I had meant, have they not gone into the country side to capture the offenders. I have nothing but the utmost respect for the patrols here in the city." He scratches his mussle for a moment and his eyes open wide. "Mayhaps We could investigate. I have heard of adventurers doing so in the past. We could be a great boon to the city if we succeed."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 27, 2006)

*Gamad*

Raising his eyes from the glass to the kobold, human and elf speakers, Gamad leans forward to listen. _To adventure in the wild, going out of this city, travel the lands again, sound like a good idea, and I'm familiar with the kobold and goblin … well, sort of._
he thinks to himself and keep glancing at the three.


----------



## Rino (Dec 27, 2006)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Mayhaps We could investigate. I have heard of adventurers doing so in the past. We could be a great boon to the city if we succeed."




Dter looks in the direction of the Kobold and makes his way through the crowd to him. he doesn't gets to close but he stays within hearing distance of the 2.

Dter thinks by himself "finaly some action"


----------



## BRP2 (Dec 27, 2006)

H. Lewit pokes the tip of the rod as he stares at it with curiosity. "Healing you say?" He tilts his head to the left slightly and nods. "Later is fine, unless there is more to this healing than you say"


----------



## SlagMortar (Dec 28, 2006)

Dter said:
			
		

> So Vaja, am I less important then a guy that just walked in and didn't even order yet then a priest that just got a beer?





			
				Vaja said:
			
		

> "'Scuse me a second time, gents. Lynnya's in over her head over there with Gamad, so I'm to the rescue."



*To Dter* "Don't be offended.  She's always off to serve the next drink or take care of the next customer.  She means no offense, it's just a busy place."  He leaves the big brute comment alone.  If Vaja wants a big brute, a big brute he can be.

Brakkus follows Dter over to where Vaja, the kobold, and the elf girl talk.  "If these thugs need convincing to leave honest folk alone, I'm sure me and the old ball and chain could help out."  He thinks, _And it will give me a chance to prove my worth, even if its against baseborn rogues._
Aloud he says, "Perhaps you should come with us, Vaja, to translate" and leaning in closer to her "and to help keep a brute's blankets warm," he finishes with a wink.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 28, 2006)

Maelicent keeps to the shadows beneath the bar, moving from cover to cover behind the row of ladders, careful not to touch the perched giant-kins' dangling legs. The stealthy goblin tries to stay close to the straw-haired wall-cleaner and the elf-archer as they are joined by a kobold oddly dressed in finery. Mael's saw-toothed pointed ears catch some parts of the group's conversation and Maelicent tries his best to contain his excitement. _They're planning a raid! Finally! So that's what this place is for; it's where adventurers gather to plan their assaults._

The Gudwulf warrior's mind races and he tries to determine the best way to exploit this news. He continues to secretly observe the exchange for the time being.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 28, 2006)

As Rancid places the black metal wand on the chess table, Traven's head whips around to stare.  His post at the doorway utterly forgotten, the skinny bouncer outright stares at Lewit and Rancid, his gaze alternating between the pair and the wand on the table.  Licking thin lips so that they shin red with spittle, Traven starts to cross the common room, making directly for the chess table.

Vaja colours and stammers at Brakkus.  It's clear that, forward as her flirting from behind the bar may be, the lass is out of her element.  Some of her composure lost, Vaja neglects responding to Brakkus's invitation about the blanket and instead replies, "Translate?  I couldn't leave the bar, Frane'd--"

From the chess table, Rancid leans in conspiratorially and whispers at Lewit.  "Oh-ho, does it ever!  It's _magic_, it is.  I tell you, sir, a real magic wand."  Rancid hesitates as an idea blossoms in his head then continues.  "I'll sell it to you.  I need some quick cash.  5000 gold crowns sounds about--"

Both Vaja and Rancid break off at the same time as a boom of a thud reverberates through the din of the gambling hall.  The Cockatrice grows a little quieter and Vaja and Frane exchange a worried look.  Cheal reaches for his sword and whispers to his cronies just as Frane reaches beneath the bar and hauls out a malicious looking spiked flail that hangs from a length of chain affixed to a bit of wooden handle.  As soon as Frane pulls out the flail, someone shrieks in terror from the back of the festhall, in the kitchen.

Initiative
Maelicent 22 (higher dex, goes first)
Pilgrim 22
Terror in the Kitchen 20
Gamad 21
Cockatrice NPCs 14
Lewit 13
Brakkus 10
Dter 5
Voadam 4

It's on.  Post your actions.  After 24 hours, if someone has not posted for their PC, I will NPC that character for that round.  Your action will be resolved in the stated initiative order.  Please include attack, weapon/spell used, and damage in your post.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 28, 2006)

Unarmed and unarmored Pilgrim still rushes towards the back of the 'trice headed for the kitchen to see what the scream is about. He yells to Vaja, "Quickly! Call for the millitia!" As he passes the Dwarf he says "Gamad! Stay behind me and keep low."


----------



## SlagMortar (Dec 28, 2006)

Brakkus silently curses himself for a fool for being so forward, but has little time to reflect on his clumsy words as combat errupts.  

Brakkus moves toward the nearest threat (or the kitchen if none materialized by his turn), drawing his flail on the way, and swinging it in a two handed blow.  Scanning the room as he thinks, _I trusts the paladin, Vaja and Frane, but I'm not sure where the rest of these stand_.  He tries to keep in a position where he can not be surrounded by Cheal and his men.

OOC:  Brakkus's armor, shield, and guisarme are with his horse.
A threat is anyone who attacks an unarmed person, or any new person/creature who attacks anyone.
Combat expertise for +1 to AC for total AC 13.
Attacks against medium and smaller humanoids will be to trip with followup for damage.  Drop the flail to avoid counter trip, if necessary.
Attack: +3, Damage: 1d8+4, trip check +7.


----------



## Rino (Dec 28, 2006)

Dter grabs his shield from his back and at the suprise of most people he doesn't draw any weapon. he swings his shield at Frane or Cheal who ever is closest to him at the moment. 

OOC: +2 spiked wooden heavy shield 1d6+2 20/x2


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 29, 2006)

*Gamad - deformed albino dwarf transmuter*

_Trouble_
Gamad thinks to himself, better to stay aside protected, he shrinks to the corner and glances the heroic kobold striding to the kitchen, muttering to himself, Gamad casts a protective spell upon himself.

*Mage Armor


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 29, 2006)

Without conscious volition, Maelicent's training takes over as the goblin warrior darts between two ladder-perches and dives into the shadowed space beneath the nearest over-sized table. Taking advantage of the distracting lizard-kin's brash charge through the center of the room, the Gudwulf dashes through the forest of legs, chairs and tables; moving from shadow to shadow as he stealthily parallels Pilgrim's course. As he ducks into the shadow of a table less than a dozen strides from the kitchen door, Maelicent slips the black bow off his back, tucks one end into the instep of his left boot, bends the shaft backwards over that knee and pulls the opposite end down to slide the bowstring into it's notch. Setting his back up against the table's center column, the Gudwulf warrior draws an arrow from the quiver at his hip and begins to look around for a target. The sudden threat of danger brings images of adventurers raining fire and lighting down upon he and his kinsmen unbidden to his mind as the young goblin's heart pounds within his tiny chest. _What's going to happen now?_

OOC: It's unclear what the layout of the room is or how close we are to the kitchen, but Maelicent is aiming to end up in a concealed position close to the kitchen door (within 30-ft. if possible). *Move action:* Moving up to 25 ft. towards the kitchen door while trying to remain hiden and drawing a weapon (Hide and Move Silently at +11, -5 penalty for moving at less than full speed). *Standard action:* Stringing a longbow.


----------



## BRP2 (Dec 29, 2006)

(OoC: Hmm I don't know if I should describe my action until after you went, but it seems everyone is going anyway so I don't want to be left behind )

Lewit slowly sits up, looking towards the kitchen."Excuse me, but I think something more important has come up". He looks to those around him. Pawns, Rooks, Knights, Bishops, and Queens on a chessboard, already to take down the King piece in the kitchen. He lowers his hand to the side of his weapon, a rapier, and eagerly awaits the entertaining event that is about to appear to and involve him.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 30, 2006)

Maelicent weaves through the festhall's forest of tables, chair- and giant-kin legs, eventually reaching a secure position within 15 feet of the swinging door that leads to the Cockatrice's kitchen.  His instinct kicking in, Maelicent hunkers down at the end of the bar and quietly strings his bow.  The goblin's malevolent eyes swivel excitedly, looking into the kitchen as Pilgrim pushes past.

For his part, Pilgrim valiantly strides on quick feet from the common room toward the kitchen.  A grim sight greets the kobold knight once he opens the kitchen's swinging door.  A massive spider, surely larger than any Pilgrim has ever laid eyes on, feasts upon the dying cook.  Sprawled across a long wooden chopping counter, and pinned beneath the bloated hairy body of a spider the size of a bear, the cook spots Pilgrim from across the kitchen and silently tries to mouth, "Save me."  Instead of words, however, a font of blood gushes from a fresh rip in the human cook's throat as the spider tears at the man's flesh and swallows a hearty chunk without masticating.  At the sound of the door swinging open, the spider turns its head to calmly regard Pilgrim.  Though the creature has the body of a spider, Pilgrim sees that the spider has a mangy, filthy wolf head filled with a maw full of sharp canines.  

The spider jumps down from its prey sprawled across the chopping block, leaving the cook's lifeblood to idly pump from the man's torn throat.  With a low growl, the spider fixes its wolf eyes on Pilgrim and begins to creep forward, the talons at the end of each of its eight furry legs clacking on the kitchen's flagstone floor.  

A scuttling noise on the ceiling alerts Pilgrim to the presence of a second wolf spider, just as the creature spends a spray of sticky webbing to rain down on Pilgrim.  The knight of Bahamut vainly tries to dart away from the sheet of webbing but is caught fast in the doorway.

PCs caught in this creature's web may attempt an Escape Artist check, or may try to break free via a Strength check.  Both are standard actions. 

The wolf spider that had been feasting on the cook opens its maw and hisses at Pilgrim in a vile language unknown to the knight.  Bits of the cook's rent flesh drop from the beast's maw as it speaks, its eyes black as death.  Getting no response from the kobold, the wolf spider hisses again and leaps over the web, ignoring the small trapped knight for the moment.

From a far corner in the room, Gamad successfully casts _mage armor_ to protect himself.

As the spider jumps over Pilgrim and lands with a thud near Maelicent, Frane blinks from behind the bar but boldly moves forward, swinging the ball of his flail to and fro, obviously seeking a choice spot on the fiend's carapace to plant the weapon.  With a grunt, Frane swings at the spider's hind quarters.  The metal spikes of the flail crunch through exoskeleton into flesh.  As Frane pulls back to extract his flail, the weapon yanks a bit of fur and flesh along with it.  Droplets of black ichor drip from the open wound, sizzling when they hit the wood floor of the Cockatrice.  

Rancid's mouth drops in unnerved awe at the hulking carapace of the beastly spider.  His fingers grasp tightly around the black wand laid on the chess table, and with a sudden fleetness, Rancid bolts for the door, wand in hand.  Traven, however, was prepared for just such an event and steps in front of the fleeing Rancid.  A dagger in hand, Traven slices at Rancid's arm.  Traven hits true, and the dagger shreds first Rancid's billowy shirt sleeve, then slices into muscles.  Blood wells from the cut.  Crying in pain, Rancid drops the wand in favor of grasping at the slice on his left forearm.  The wand clatters noisily to the floor and rolls ten feet from the pair of men.

From his table, Cheal rocks back in his seat but, other than drawing his short sword, makes no move to get up.  A couple of his cronies, however, push back their chairs and run for the festhall's front door, leaving Cheal with only two men to protect him.

Undeterred by Frane's attack, the spider appears to zero in on Rancid and the wand.

Lewit, still seated at the chess table across from Rancid, finds himself the unwitting focus of the spider's attention.  Slowly moving his hand to the rapier at his waist, Lewit frees his blade from its sheath.

Brakkus moves to meet the fiend and swings in counter time to Frane's attack.  Brakkus's flail whistles through the air and bludgeons the spider on the head, dealing 6 points of damage.  Using his good common sense, Brakkus realizes that with eight legs and fully a few hundred pounds on him, the spider will not be easy to trip.

With Cheal still seated at a table surrounded by his armed men, Dter takes advantage of the chaos and, using his shield, bashes an unsuspecting Frane in the back.  Unarmored, Frane is an easy target, and Dter's blow deals the blonde barkeep 5 points of damage.  Angry, Frane rounds on Dter.  "What in the bloody hell, dwarf!"  

Voadam, who had hereto been sitting quietly at the end of the bar watching everyone and managing to avoid scrutiny himself, rises from his seat and rolls up his sleeves.  With a friendly nod of encouragement at Gamad, Voadam strides forward and moves to punch the wolf spider with a balled up bare fist.  Dter's unexpected bash with the shield, however, causes Voadam to miss.  Voadam's fist swings wide of the hulking spider.  Disgruntled with his miss, Voadam instead calls out a warning to the rest of the folk in the festhall.  "It's unnatural, from the abyss.  It croaks that the Queen wants her...segment...back."

Initiative
Maelicent 22
Pilgrim 22
Terror in the Kitchen 20
Gamad 21
Cockatrice NPCs 14
Lewit 13
Brakkus 10
Dter 5
Voadam 4


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 30, 2006)

Maelicent first sees webs enshroud the brash lizard-kin in the doorway only to then have a monstrous wolf-spider, fresh out of a nightmare, leap over his head and into the main room. For the space of three pounding heartbeats, the Gudwulf warrior remains frozen in shock and unable to act. _Is this it? Are these the kinds of challenges that adventurers face to gain their weird powers? What am I doing here?_ But then the notch at the back of his black-fletched arrow finds its place upon the bow-string and Maelicent draws it back to his cheek, takes aim and lets fly at the freakish creature.

*Standard Action:* Ranged attack with Point Blank Shot - composite longbow +7 (1d6+1)
*Move Action:* Sniping - Hide check +11 with a -20 penalty.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2006)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin*

"Gaah!" cries the noble Kobold as he claws at the webbing. "Bahamut's grace! If it be your will release me from these webs." He says aloud and tries to wriggle out of the stick mess. (Escape Artist check +6) 

In the back of his mind his Kobold instincts are to stay put and hope the others kill these things while he's safe in the webs but as this thought surfaces in his brain Pilgrim chastizes himself and swallows his fear. _If I'm ever to be a true dragon I must face all challanges no matter how scared I am._ He thinks to himself.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 30, 2006)

*Gamad*

Giving a penetrating look to the table where Rancid and Lewit sat and to the wand Rancid pulled out, Gamad turns in horror to the direction of the spiders, he then turns his look back to Rancid, Traven and the wand.
_I knew something was wrong with the bouncer._
He thinks when he sees Traven cuts Rancid.
The others will deal with the spider
He whisper to himself and shrinks to the corner.
He then focus himself on the wand, the arcane power flaws in his veins and warm his blood, then the power changes into words and delicate motions, pointing his finger to the wand, he motions the wand to float to his direction quickly. (Mage Hand) and shrinks behind the bar (5 ft. to the bar)


----------



## SlagMortar (Dec 30, 2006)

Brakkus finds himself in a most unwelcome position.  The dwarf priest must be in league with these fowl creatures, and they have him surrounded.  As he sees Mael step back to get some room to fire, Brakkus motions to Frane to help surround the creature.  Brakkus steps into the space Mael vacated and swings his flail with all his might.  _If it's only after the wand, I'll be able to get some wacks in it from behind._

OOC: 
Brakkus considers the spider and Dter to be enemies, though he will focus his attacks on the spider.  He's not sure yet about Cheal so will not attack him, but will try to avoid being surrounded by him.
No combat expertise total AC 12.
Attack: +4, Damage: 1d8+4, trip check +7.
All attacks of opportunity will be taken for damage (3 per round).


----------



## Rino (Dec 30, 2006)

Dter responds with a grin sorry, must be my terrible eye sight and hhe takes a couple of steps back to protect the wand from anyone who might wanna grab it. 

OOC: ready an action against the tugs or spider, who ever may tries to reach the wand first. +2 spiked shield 1d6+2 20/x3


----------



## BRP2 (Dec 30, 2006)

(OoC: Did you ever allow the Knowledge checks to be useful in battle? Either way, Lewit checks to see if he knows anything about this creature. Knowledge (Arcana) +5 (+4 INT + 1 Rank) )

Lewit looks at the creature for only a moment longer, then turns to Racid, who just be cut. He cares little. Finally, turns his attention to the wand, that has just been flung over to the bar by magic. He thinks to himself, it's after the wand is it? Its no longer in my reach, so I'll let these other pawns get it. I suppose I should attempt to keep these people alive, could make things interesting.

He grips his rapier tightly and hustles toward the elf and Vaja. He places himself between them and the spider. More than likely, the spider will charge the stout one who casted the spell, but gambling isn't a good idea. He readies himself for combat, taking on a finese stance, ready to dodge or parry the creature (Dodge bonus is assigned to the Wolf Spider). "Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind if I hog the fun if the spider happens to wander this way?"

He is also prepared to shout out anything he knows about the Wolf spider to the others, once he has readied himself for combat. He likes to say it in the following way, ""Would you fellows like a tip on this fiend?"

(AC=14 with Dodge)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 2, 2007)

Maelicent remains crouched in position and fires away at the large wolf spider.  The goblin, though small, has true aim and his arrow sinks into the spider's carapace with a crunch,  dealing 3 points of damage.

Pilgrim, violently struggling in the kitchen to free himself from both the webbing and the maw of the second wolf spider dangling from the kitchen ceiling, gives a primal tug against the sticky ropes of webbing and wrenches himself free.  Once free, Pilgrim backs up 5 feet into the festhall's common room, that he might gain some advantage on the second spider, should it chose to advance.

The wolf-headed fiend in the common room, obviously none too bright but dedicated to its task nonetheless, zeroes in on the dropped wand.  Ignoring the more tactically sound round of retreating round the bar to get to the wand, the wolf spider instead tries to use its broad girth to push past Brakkus.  With a snarl and a fierce bite, the spider lays into Brakkus's shoulder, dealing 6 points of damage to the soldier.  The spider rips out a hunk of quivering muscle from Brakkus's left shoulder then attempts to maneuver past.  Despite his fresh wound, Brakkus reacts with lightening speed, as do Frane, Dter, and Voadam.  A hailstorm of blows rains down upon the wolf spider as it tries to crush its way through the melee.  Brakkus swings his flail but misses wide of his intended mark.  Next to swing is Dter, whose luck is better as he strikes the spider with his shield,  dealing 6 points of damage.  Dter deals the fiend a death blow, and the wolf spider crumples in a heap of its own gore with naught other than a kittering cry of anguish.

Inside the kitchen, the second spider drops from the kitchen ceiling via a thick rope of silk.  Once it lights on the flagstone floor, the second wolf-spider darts its wolfish maw forward, snapping at Pilgrim.  The kobold knight proves too small a target for the rapacious spider's open maw, and the fiend misses.

Gamad, thinking quickly, realizes that the wand is currently out of his magical reach.  The albino dwarf pauses a hair's breadth of a moment, undecided whether to make a dash forward for the wand or shrink against the wall.  A surge of foresight clamps down on the fitful dwarf and Gamad fatefully ignores his every screaming urge to retreat, chosing instead to dart forward 15 feet to make a grab at the wand.  Extending his hand out palm up and calling upon his arcane prowess to cast _mage hand_, Gamad magically lifts the wand from the floor.  In an instant, the wand flies across the room and lights into Gamad's hand.  Gamad's bravery, however, exposes him.  He finds himself uncomfortably close to Cheal's table of thugs.

Cheal stands up from behind his two remaining thugs and blusters toward Gamad.  Swinging his short sword in an idle arc and watching both the dying spider fiend and Gamad at alternate angles, Cheal presses forward and threatens Gamad.  "Give it up, freak, or I'll cut you a new smile."  The two thugs, both of them large even for humans, exchange a quick uncertain glance but make no move to retreat.  One of them palms the hilt of a viscious looking dagger tucked into a leather arm bracer.

Tailleur and Cicer take one look at the second wolf spider to appear from the kitchen and, abandoning all thought of valiant bravery, flee via the festhall's front doors.  In his haste, Cicer drops a small leather coin pouch on the floor.  Vaja, unarmed, and away from the bar, grabs the elf woman by the arm and tries to drag her out.  Vaja's cries for the guard soon resound from the byway outside the Golden Cockatrice.  The elf woman, her eyes wide with fear of the unnatural, backs away from the pair of wolf spiders.  Moving toward the door on sure feet, the elf nonetheless readies her bow, quickly stringing the weapon in preparation to fire should need spring upon her as she prepares to retreat.  Lowel unsheathes a dagger from a holster on his belt and moves forward.  Chosing a spot to defend between the bar and the door, Lowel readies himself to make a stand.

Holding his maimed arm, Rancid stares at Traven with incredulity before launching himself at the surly bouncer.  The pair of men are soon a bundle of bared fists as they wrestle one another on the floor.  

H.Lewit, ever one to error on the side of caution, cocks his head to the side and studies the mewling spider just as it enters its death throes.  Lewit quickly decides that, interesting as the beast seems to be, he's never heard tale of such a creature, nor seen one before.  By the time Lewit maneuvers to interpose himself between Vaja and the elf and the advancing spider, Vaja is already out the door and the elf woman is on the retreat.  The elf, though she didn't appear to speak common, nods in acquiescence at the aid from both Lowel and Lewit.

 Pause in mid-round here.  Brakkus is up next, followed by Dter, then last goes Voadam.  At lot has changed in the battle map already this round and Brakkus is fairly injured.  I'll pause here to allow the last three PCs to re-state intended actions, if they want.


----------



## Rino (Jan 2, 2007)

and so he died spiked to my shield now we can.... Dter sees the next spider okay, when we killed that one I need a drink

readies another action when the spider comes to close to him. 

Dter also sees Brakkus's injuries I will help you when we are done wtith this or you are flat on the ground


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 2, 2007)

Maelicent watches his arrow crack the freakish creature's carapace as it barrels past his table only to then be set upon by a pack of giant-kin. The Gudwulf warrior hadn't fought alongside anyone since he and his kinsmen had been defeated while defending the warrens many moons ago. The goblin then turns back towards the kitchens just in time to see the lizard-kin tearing itself free from the webbing and rolling away from the maw of a second wolf-spider creature. Without looking, Maelicent draws a second black-fletched arrow from the quiver at his right hip, nocks it and draws the bowstring back in his iron clad hand. The wood and bone haft of the weapon softly creaks from the strain as the Gudwulf warrior takes aim at the new threat and looses his second arrow with a soft _thrum_ of the bowstring.

Although he and the other humanoids were all allies of out happenstance, it still felt reassuring to be in a gang of sorts once more. The goblin had been trained, through endless drills, to fight as part of a team and even in such bizarre circumstances, that training was not easily ignored. Quickly reaching beneath his russet coat, Maelicent pulls out a small handaxe, deftly flips it over in his right hand and hold its out at arms length haft-first towards the brash lizard-kin, who was desperately looking about. _"Hey, kobold. How's about you try this instead of screamin and prayin."_

*Standard Action:* Ranged attack with Point Blank Shot - composite longbow +7 (1d6+1)
*Move Action:* Drawing and holding-out a handaxe towards Pilgrim.
*Free Action:* Speaking.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 2, 2007)

*Gamad*

Tucking the wand into his belt, the deeply insulted albino dwarf frowns under his hood
_Freak?! Freak they say_
Gamad back away (5 ft.)  from their weapons, pulls out a sand that is colored red, yellow, and blue and conjures up a spell. (Color spray on Cheal and the two thugs)
He then screams for help with hoarse voice
Help! Over here!

Color spray – Coneshaped, will save vs. DC: 15.


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 2, 2007)

"Good shot," Brakkus calls out as Dter deals the spider a death blow.  He nods at Dter's mention of healing.  Brakkus is still unsure about the dwarf, but he seems to be fighting for the right side at the moment.  His father had healers and they always proved worth their weight in gold.  

If Frane moves over to attack the second spider, Brakkus moves to north east of Cheal and tries to trip him with follow up for damage.  Otherwise, Brakkus moves next to Pilgrim and swings his flail at the second spider.

OOC:  Now that he's injured, Brakkus will use combat expertise for total AC 13.
Attack: +3, Damage: 1d8+4, trip check +7.
All attacks of opportunity against standing humaniods will be to trip with follow up for damage.  All others will be taken for damage.  (3 per round)
HP: 6/12


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 2, 2007)

Maelicent said:
			
		

> _"Hey, kobold. How's about you try this instead of screamin and prayin."_
> 
> Pilgrim's head whips around and his eyes widen at how close the goblin warrior was to him and holding a weapon no less. "Thank you. This will do fine." He says grabbing the axe and taking a defensive position.
> 
> ooc: He will go on all out defense but allempt to keep the spider in the kitchen until the innocents are out of harms way.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 2, 2007)

"*Everyone with a blade this way! There are more demon spiders*!" Voadam rushes past the dying wolf spider to aid the kobold and goblin in fighting the second one in the kitchen doorway. "*Was ist das Segment? Wer ist deine Königin?" * [SBLOCK]"What is the segment? Who is your queen?"[/SBLOCK]he shouts to the beast as he runs forward "*Demons again*." he curses under his breath as his mind flashes back to his last clash with demons: 



> A large scythe blade pierced the air emerging from nowhere and ripping a crackling black tear that peeled aside as it sliced downward. The tear revealed a gaunt 12-foot-tall creature resembling a mummified human corpse with rusty red skin, thick greenish black hair, a hooded black cloak, and eyes, teeth, and nails like poisonous verdigris. The aspect of the demon lord Xiphid.
> 
> In one hand it bore the scythe that matched its size, the other hand was outstretched and green energy flowed out to hold Voadam high above the ground. What looked like a pulsing ghostly rust monster had jumped on the man held aloft and had its spectral mandibles burrowed deeply in his neck, the feathery antennae flicking through his body.
> 
> ...




ooc unarmed strike +3 damage 1d3+4


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 2, 2007)

...Round 2 mid-round continued...Brakkus, then Dter, then Voadam.

After briefly congratulating Dter on a good shot, Brakkus sees Frane edging toward the second spider to attack.  At Gamad's cry, Brakkus looks behind himself and notes that Cheal and his minions threaten the albino dwarf.  Though the distance to cover across the festhall's common room is farther than what will allow him to attack, Brakkus moves closer to better support Gamad, yet still maintains a respectful distance should Cheal attempt anything untoward.

Frane looks like he will attack the spider so Brakkus moved toward Gamad.  With a 30 foot movement at the moment, Brakkus has enough speed to double move to get to Gamad but will need to forgo an attack in favor of the double move.  I know i'll be hard to tell with the scale of the map, but I will put Brakkus within 10 feet of Cheal...close enough to move 5 feet and swing next round, but not such an immediate threat that Cheal will automatically decide to attack Brakkus instead of Gamad.  

Dter, who had perhaps been about to relax at the first wolf spider's death, reflexively tenses when he sees a second spider drop to the kitchen floor.  Redoubling his knuckled-down grip on his shield, Dter stands his ground and readies himself for action should the new spider spring through the door.

Voadam, who like the others finds that the spider's large girth makes it easy to find a soft spot in which to pummel the creature, moves forward to join Pilgrim in the kitchen doorway and rains down a blow on the soft furry underbelly of the creature.  Voadam's fist slams into the fiend's distended gut with a deadened thud, dealing 6 points of damage.

End of round 2, start of round 3.  A couple of you have already declared actions, so I'll sit tight and wait for everyone else to declare for round 3 before continuing.

Initiative
Maelicent 22
Pilgrim 22
Wolf Spider 20
Gamad 21
Cockatrice NPCs 14
Lewit 13
Dog 11
Brakkus 10
Dter 5
Voadam 4


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 2, 2007)

Brakkus figures Gamad is the best one to have the wand in order to prevent it from getting away.  He didn't particularly like the dwarf, but at least he has short legs should he try to run off with it.  

He had thought to bust Cheal's chops, but while he moves over his head clears a little as he remembers several of Cheal's group fled when they saw the spiders.  As Brakkus moves to Gamad's side, Gamad unleashes a blast of brilliant collor into the group of rogues.  Brakkus pauses a moment to assess which of the thugs seem most badly afflicted.  He stands ready to interpose himself between Gamad and the attackers.  To Cheal's thugs, but including Gamad as well he says, "Halt this!  Help us vanquish that monster and then we can figure out what to do with the wand."

OOC:  Ready trip attack (with 5 foot step) to trip (with 1 point expertise) anyone trying to attack himself or Gamad.  Follow up attack will be for damage.
AC 13, attack +3, damage 1d8+4, trip check +7
HP: 6/12


----------



## Voadam (Jan 2, 2007)

"*Sprechen! Katze erhielt deiner Zunge kleines Hündchen? Was ist das Segment? Wer ist die Königin*?" [SBLOCK]*Speak! Cat got your tongue little doggie? What is the Segment? Who is the Queen?* [/SBLOCK]Voadam shouts at the demonic wolf spider chimera. He jumps and delivers a spinning round house kick to get the beast's attention.

ooc +3 attack 1d3+2 (+2 vs Evil).


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Lewit looks at the second spider for a few seconds. He stretches his limbs for a moment and returns his combat stance(Dodge vs 2nd Spider). His Crossbow is not with him, leaving him forced to go in directly. Feeling like the situation is under control, he marches forward and intends to melee the creature.

(Rapier: +0, 1d6+0, 18-20/x2 crit)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

*Pilgrim Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

Pilgrim uses his small size and quickness to his advantage by teasing the monster allowing the bigger and more powerful warriors better strikes.

ooc: I'm attacking to assist. I'll also try to move to flank for someone.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 4, 2007)

Maelicent fires off an arrow.  The black fletching of the projectile shriek the short distance across the common room into the kitchen.  The arrow's sharp tip sinks into the wolf spider in the creature's neck.  Blood fonts as the wolf spider suffers 3 points of damage.  Deftly flipping a hand axe of his own over end and handing the weapon to Pilgrim, Maelicent feels contented by a degree to once again be working as a tribe, albeit with strangers.  Thanking the goblin for the offered hand axe, Pilgrim wields the hand axe and steadies himself to go against the spider.  

Need finds Pilgrim sooner than he'd like, perhaps.  The second spider moves to spring over the trio guarding the door.  Wanting to protect the innocents in the festhall, Pilgrim strikes at the spider twice, once as the beast attempts to spring past him, then a second time as an out-and-out attack.  Both of Pilgrim's two-handed swipes with the hand axe hit true, dealing first 2 then 4 points of damage.  Pilgrim's attacks with the hand axe deter the spider from making the full breadth of its leap and the beast comes crashing down on top of Maelicent.  The goblin finds himself underneath the stinking fiend and is crushed by the creature's mass.  Maelicent suffers 1 point of damage.  The spider unleashes a furious bevy of biting attacks at Pilgrim.  Snapping, snarling, and dripping red foam from its maw, the spider shifts the brunt of its attention from Rancid to Pilgrim.  The spider lunges at Pilgrim but misses.  Hissing, the fiend holds the small knight in its black orbital eyes and says something completely evil but nonetheless incoherent to Pilgrim's ears.

[sblock=Voadam]The spider hisses, "We've time for a ssssssssnack, yesssssssssss, we have.  Trickssssssy, it issssssssss, isssss it?"[/sblock]

Maelicent's bow is not broken, he can see it.  Maelicent is beneath the spider at the moment.  Should he wish to extract himself, it will be one move to get out.  Picking up the bow will cost a second movement.  Both may be accomplished next round.

Reaching into his belt pouch and sprinkling a bit of coloured sand, Gamad steps backward 5 feet and casts _color spray_.  A vivid cone of clashing colors springs forth from Gamad's twisted hand, causing first Cheal, then both the thugs to drop unconscious to the floor of the festhall.

His flail still in hand, Frane backs away from the thrashing wolf spider on top of Maelicent and frantically begins calling to the remaining custom in the festhall to depart.  Lowel and Frane, with the help of the elf woman, begin herding customers from the courtyard to the relative safety of the street oustide.

From the floor near the door, Rancid bites Traven on the hand.  Traven, who cries out in pain at being bitten, looks up and realizes that the wand is missing.  During the scuffle with Rancid over the wand, Traven's wig falls off and a pair of false teeth drop with a clatter to the floor.  Swaths of what must have been makeup that Traven had been wearing rub off on Rancid's shirt sleeves and the wooden planked floor, revealing what looks to be inhuman purple and blue splotched skin beneath.  The skinny bouncer suddenly leaves off tussling with Rancid and forcibly extracts himself from the wrestling match.  From the floor, Traven starts to cast a spell.  Gamad, to his horror, recognizes arcane handiwork at play and watches intently as Traven prepares to cast what can only be _cause fear_.  As the bouncer casts, he finishes, then touches Rancid on the forehead.  Rancid's eyes go wide with unnatural fear and the human fop crawls as fast as he can for the festhall's front door, away from Traven.  A small smirk creeps to the corner of Traven's mouth as he makes eye contact with Gamad.

H. Lewit draws his rapier and marches into the fray, intending to join Maelicent, Voadam, and Pilgrim against the wolf spider.  Lewit, who has until this point bided his time watching the spider for weakness, sticks his thin blade directly into the spider's chest area, piercing the fiend's black heart.  With a sickening twist and a loud pop that resonates throughout the festhall, Lewit skewers the wolf spider with a critical hit, dealing 8 points of damage and killing the beast.  Maelicent suddenly finds himself trapped underneath a mountain of fur and exoskeleton.  Worse, the stench of offal fills the goblin's nostrils.

The remaining custom in the Cockatrice, what few there were by the point, scream and make a mad dash for the nearest exit.  The yellow dog quickly scampers out of the way but does not leave the festhall, chosing instead to scurry behind Frane's bar.  The only individuals left are Traven, and Cheal and his unconscious thugs.

End of initiative.  Post at will, please.  Attacking Traven or Cheal is still an option but will be resolved according to posting order at this point.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

"Stay put goblin. I'll free you." The Knightling says and starts hacking away at the beast to get to the Gudwolf.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2007)

Voadam glances to the kitchen ready to draw his wand to save the man's life but it looks far too late for his magics. The blood has already stopped flowing from the man's torn out throat.

Glancing up Voadam sees the dwarf has the prize the demons were after and Traven's disguise revealed and the look he gives the dwarf after casting the spell to cause Rancid to flee.

"*We're not done yet*." he says to those who fought the demons with him.

Voadam's gaze hardens and he runs quickly to loom over Traven ready to knock the being flat should he cast or try to get up.

"*Stay down there. I am the Green Wizard of Althora. I hunt demons. You know of the demon's prize. Speak*."


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 4, 2007)

*Maelicent, the Gudwulf*

As if having the freakish dead wolf-spider crash down on top of him wasn't bad enough, the stunned goblin finds himself dangerously close to the business end of his own axe-blade as he is beset upon by the dangerously helpful lizard-kin. Maelicent, begins to doubt the wisdom of his having armed the enthusiastic kobold.







			
				Pilgrim said:
			
		

> "Stay put goblin. I'll free you."



Maelicent scrambles to free himself from beneath the creature's carcass as the kobold's vigorous assault causes more blood and ichor to pour down onto the trapped goblin. _"Whoa! Careful! If it's all the same ta ya, I think I'll just get up, alright?"_ Climbing to his feet, the filthy goblin warrior, reaches down and picks up his bow where he'd dropped it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 4, 2007)

Maelicent spies his bow beneath the spider's rear two legs, near the creature's spinnerette.  Cursing his bad luck, the Gudwulf flattens himself and uses the spider's own ichor to lubricate a passageway to freedom.  Pilgrim, busily chopping and hacking away at the front end of the spider, fails to notice at first that the goblin has freed himself and is standing, albeit covered in slime and entrails, closer to the kitchen doorway, bow in hand.

From his spot on the floor, Traven looks up at Voadam, stunned.  In the same tongue used by the wolf spiders, Traven recovers to hiss at Voadam.  "The Queen's doggies may be dispatched, but you'll not live out the day, Xiphid willing.  That's right, you are _known_."  Right before Gamad's, Brakkus's, and Voadam's eyes, Traven molts his human skin and reveals his true aspect.  A third spider stands before them now, though very unlike the two wolf fiends that have already been bested.  Chitinous plates cover the creature's back and belly.  Unlike the wolf spiders, this new spider is sleek and hairless and its exoskeleton is mottled blue and purple in hue.  Arresting to look at, the spider has a wolf head just like the other two, and eight spider legs, but two robust humanoid arms thick like those of a fairy tale ogre's sprout from the base of the fiend's neck.

Traven's molting draws at attack of opportunity, should he wish it, from Voadam.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 4, 2007)

*Gamad*

I thank thy.
Gamad says to Brakkus and Voadam
But I think we have something else to worry about now.
Reaching to the wand and tucking it in beneath his shirt instead of the belt so no one will see it, the dwarf back away Double move to where the dog is.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

Thinking he had a moment to breath, Pilgrim almost misses the transformation of the demon. He leaps over the corpse of the second spider and rushes to the new threat. 
ooc: Once again he will attack to aid other people's attacks.


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 4, 2007)

Brakkus pauses a moment to catch his breath.  At Voadam's words, he starts toward the downed Traven, only to have him shift form before his very eyes.  Brakkus continues forward keeping Traven between himself and Voadam and swings his flail at the new enemy.

OOC:  Move so flanking with Voadam and attack with one point of combat expertise.
AC 13, attack +5 (assuming flanking), damage 1d8+4
HP: 6/12


----------



## Rino (Jan 4, 2007)

Dter steps towards Traven and makes ready to charge when he goes after the wand. 
he sighs when will it ever stop

[sblock]+2 1d6+2 spiked shield
charge 
full health[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2007)

Voadam's hardened expression turns to a snarl at the creature's threat and he lashes out to stomp on the prone creature's face as it starts to transform. As the blue purple spider demon looms over him Voadam spins, gaining momentum to smash his elbow into the side of the wolf face. "*Ich bin Ungotu! Ich bin Schicksal dein Meisters, thrall. Er kommt nicht, wieder anzutreiben. Jetzt fliehen und erklären ihm, daß ich komme.*" [SBLOCK]"*I am Ungotu! I am your master's doom, thrall. He shall not come to power again. Flee now and tell him I'm coming*."[/SBLOCK]


ooc +3 attack (+5 if flanking) d3+2 +2 vs. evil outsiders.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 4, 2007)

Just as Traven begins to molt, Voadam takes advantage of the molting process and Traven's momentary weakness.  With a snarl, Voadam moves to stomp on Traven's head, but fails to connect.  When Pilgrim, Brakkus, and Dter rush in to aid Voadam, however, Voadam has better luck.  Using his elbow to smash the transfigured Traven in the wolf maw, Voadam crumples the being's jaw with a strike that deals 7 points of damage. Pilgrim hacks at Traven with the borrowed hand axe, mostly hoping to aid the others in their attacks, but his swing with the borrowed weapon does not connect. Brakkus follows through with a swing of his own, connecting and thrashing what used to be Traven for 11 points of damage.  The blue-and-purple mottled spider hisses in pain at Brakkus's blow with the flail.  Dter levels his shield in front of himself and courses in for a blow.  The dwarf misses as the spider scuttles to dodge.  Gamad, after thanking Voadam and Brakkus, secures the wand out of sight under his tunic and sidesteps away from the spider toward the yellow dog and the festhall's bar.

Badly damaged, the mottled spider withdraws out the festhall's front door and 60 feet away from the attacking quartet of Voadam, Pilgrim, Brakkus, and Dter.  

Initiative
Lewit 24
Pilgrim 22
Voadam 20
Maelicent 17
Dter 15
Gamad 12
Brakkus 12
Spider 11


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

With no ranged weapons Pilgrim runs back to the kitchen expecting the worst but hopeing the cook is still alive.


----------



## Rino (Jan 5, 2007)

Dter walks to the bar and gets his ale if its still there. anyone else want some?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 5, 2007)

*Gamad - Deformed dwarf transmuter*

Raising his twisted hand to thank his rescuers, the hooded albino dwarf speaks up with hoarse voice.
Those demons are not defeated, be sure they'll be back, and those 3 thugs lying on the floor are soon to be awake, tie them or knock them on their heads, I really want to know what just happened here and what for the mysterious wand which is hidden by magic has to do with it.
The hunchback dwarf limps to the counter but stays alert.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2007)

"*Hel's rotting face its a quick scuttler*." Voadam quickly scans the path out for anything sufficiently suitable for use as a hurled projectile and races out the entrance to give chase scooping up a heavy mug, dinner knife, club-like broken table leg, or thick wooden trencher if any are within easy grasping range as he goes. If nothing comes to hand he will draw his wand in an attempt to make the demon think it is being threatened. Voadam wants to see if the thing is just buying breathing space to teleport away or what it will do in the city.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 5, 2007)

The gore covered goblin looks around confusedly for a few seconds. Some kind of flash of colored light had just exploded on the opposite side of the wall, followed by a great deal of yelling and scurrying about. _Great! Six months of waitin here, somebody finally throws fire or lighting and I miss it cause I've got a giant bug-thing sittin on me._ The lizard-kin and unarmed giant-kin who'd been fighting the two wolf-spiders alongside him suddenly race off to join the fray behind the wall.

The Gudwulf warrior glances towards the kitchen curious to see where the freakish creatures had come from and what they'd done there but before he can move the hyper-active kobold races back past him, still clutching the goblin's own axe, to investigate that room. Suddenly, from behind the wall, a third wolf-spider thing scurries out the open door while leaving a trail of ichor in its wake. Maelicent draws a third black fletched arrow from the quiver from his left hip and knocks it as he steps quickly towards the open portal. He's met there by the unarmed giant-kin who'd been foolishly trying to strike the last wolf-spider with his bare fists. Glancing back over his shoulder to ensure that there wasn't anything threatening behind him, Maelicent sees two dwarves standing alongside the wall, inexplicably calm, nursing their drinks.

The Gudwulf warrior shakes his head in disbelief. _These are kin to creatures that wiped out my whole tribe? It's amazin their races haven't been killed off yet._ Turning his attention back towards the portal, Maelicent draws the fletching of his arrow back towards his left cheek, takes aim at the last fleeing wolf-spider thing and fires.


*Move Action:* Moving towards the front door.
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack - composite longbow +6 (1d6)

Maelicent will continue moving towards the wolf-spider while continuing to fire arrows at it in subsequent rounds.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2007)

Voadam sees the goblin archer joining him and says "*It knows us, and will return if we cannot kill it now. Bring it down if you can*."


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 5, 2007)

After firing his arrow Maelicent looks up to the giant-kin at his side and scowls beneath the brim of his horned helmet before heading out the door in pursuit. _"That'd be a right good idea."_ _I'd never have thought of that myself._


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2007)

"*I know the demon lord this one claims to serve. It'll be undead and more demons after us if it makes it back to report*."


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 5, 2007)

_"You know him? He a friend of yours?"_


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2007)

Voadam grinned at the question as they chased the wounded spider wolf "*We're close. I led my guild, a church, a tribe of lizardmen, and a band of heroes against him when he was freed from his banishment. He hurled me through a planar rift with a spectral magic eater clinging to my throat. We're on a first name basis*."


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 5, 2007)

_"Some friend."_
_Aright... I didn't understand most of that, but it sure sounds
adventurer-like. This might be the guy I've been lookin fer._


----------



## Rino (Jan 5, 2007)

Dter looks up from his beer So what are we going to do? are going to chase that spider or are we going to try and find out more about that wand?


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 5, 2007)

"Damn, if I only had my guisarme."  Brakkus runs after the spider, failing to hear most the discussion.  He follows the screams if the spider is not immediately visible.  He tries to work the spider formerly known as Traven into a corner where it would have to run by him to escape.


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 6, 2007)

(OoC: Sorry for the small delay)

Lewit pulls his rapier from the beast, completely ignores the goblin trapped under it's body. Giving one last look to make sure the creature is dead, he turns to the direction of Racid and Traven, but only paying half-attention. He is a bit more interested in the color and smell of the blood on his blade. At first it makes him curious, but he quickly changes to displeasure as the smell is quite nauseating for him. He reaches for the nearest table cloth and wipes his blade down.

By the time he is finally done, Traven has changed into his spider form and is being attacked by the others. _Hmm, not bringing my crossbow has become quite an issue, I shouldn't do it again_. Hearing, Gamad's request, he is about to head toward the thugs until he sees Brakkus has ran after the thing. _Would be a bother if one of them got killed I suppose, this one doesn't seem to be too bright. Might be interesting if I lend him a hand._ He races out to follow Traven and Brakkus.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 6, 2007)

H. Lewit pulls his rapier from the dead spider and turns in time to see Traven molt.  Once the blue-and-purple mottled spider scuttles on eight fast legs from the festhall, Lewit is in hot pursuit.  Once outside the Cockatrice, Lewit can accurately judge the spider's course by the screams of panic coming from the folk in the byway.  The fiend heads east.  Lewit is fairly certain that should he wish to pursue the spider, he can match the creature's pace for at least a while.  

Pilgrim runs back to the kitchen to check on the cook.  The Knight of Bahamut climbs up on the kitchen work table to check the cook.  Winded from running all the way from the center of the festhall into the kitchen, Pilgrim moves to check the cook for a pulse but finds he needs to steady his own breathe before doing anything else.  Given that the man's throat has been torn out, resulting in what must have been at least several tankards of spilt blood, it seems unlikely that the cook is still alive.  Pilgrim's boots and hands are stained red with the man's blood.

Voadam runs out the main doors to give chase, drawing his wand in a mock threatening manner.  From the doorway, Voadam sees Lewit give chase down the street in hot pursuit of the fleeing spider.  The spider, undetered, seems to be heading east but will soon come out on Overtegyrn Byway very near Nickleby Bar, the city's southernmost main gate.  After that, it's a crapshoot--the spider could head any number of directions, not the least of which is into the labrythine Rivermark district.  Maelicent fits an arrow to his bow's string and runs, weapon at the ready, for the festhall's flung open front door.  Maelicent spies Voadam near the doorway just in time to see the human draw what looks to be a stick in a threatening motion.  The spider keeps running, redoubling its speed, with H. Lewit already in pursuit.  With only a 30 foot lead at the moment, it seems to Maelicent that should he wish to do so, he, Voadam, and Lewit could hold pace to run after the spider to tail it.  

Gamad joins Dter, who was already at the bar, for the remainder of his ale.  Given the commotion and the custom's near stampede to vacat the Cockatrice, it's nothing short of remarkable that a row of ales sits unmolested down the length of the bar.  The previous owners now long gone, the ale is free for the taking to any who have a thirst.

Brakkus, cursing the luck that left him without his precious guisarme, quits the festhall in favor of pursuing the spider alongside Lewit, Voadam, and Maelicent.  Brakkus has the speed to match not only the other three pursuing the fiend, but the creature itself.

The spider, still shedding bits of human skin as it flees, creates quite a stir on the narrow byway.  Several whores and their clients pop their heads out of windows in the Wilted Rose across the street from the Golden Cockatrice.  One man, a nobleman fop by his lace shirt sleeves, yells drunken encouragement at the pursuers from the arms of his painted companion.  The spider, seeing four would-be pursurers, knuckles down and shoots ahead at full bore.  With a 30-foot lead on its closest pursuit, the spider out-and-out runs east, making for Overtegyrn Byway.

The creature will likely reach the intersection within two rounds.

Initiative
Lewit 24
Pilgrim 22
Voadam 20
Maelicent 17
Dter 15
Gamad 12
Brakkus 12
Spider 11


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 6, 2007)

This is what the Cockatrice looked like right before Traven ran.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 6, 2007)

This is what things look like now for the start of Encounter 2, Round 2.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 6, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

Unphased by the gore, Pilgrim takes out his holy symbol and Prays, [Language=Draconic] "Blessed Bahamut master of all the world and Savior of all good peoples. I ask that you collect this human's soul and whisk him away to Mt. Celestia keeping him safe forever more."[/Draconic]
The young holy warrior then uses his sacred vision to see if there is any taint left from the spiders on the body or the area around him.

ooc: Using Detect Evil to scan for any evil energy left behind.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 6, 2007)

The yellow dog pads out from behind the bar and sits down with its tail tucked around its front legs directly behind Gamad.

Cheal and his two thugs remain on the floor of the Cockatrice, unconscious.

Frane is in the Courtyard being helped by the elf woman.  Vaja is nowhere to be seen at the moment, but she'd run out of the Cockatrice to fetch the guard a bit earlier.  Lowel is outside trying to calm the gathering throng of folk.  Cicer, Tailleur, and the four thugs of Cheal's who fled are nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 6, 2007)

*Gamad*

Turning to Dter Gamad nods , then he shouts to the kobold in the kitchen
The other are gone chasing the creature, those three thugs on the floor will be awake soon, we must do something.
Hoping the other dwarf next to him will not insult him the albino Transmuter keeps his glance low enough to match his self esteem abd says quietly
I prefer being outside rather here when those are awake, as you can see there are no town guards in here, unless you can tie them up or do something else.
He takes a sip from one of the glasses, then raise to his feet from the tall human sized chair and make his way to Cheal while bracing his quarter staff.
_Better leave them unconscious_
He thinks to himself as he lands his staff on Cheal's head. (Subdual dmg) _And that for calling me a freak!_.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 6, 2007)

Maelicent's bow creaks from the strain of being drawn back as he takes aim at the creature. Loosing the black fletched arrow with a soft _thrum_, the Gudwulf warrior continues advancing towards the wolf-spider, easily keeping pace with the lumbering giant-kin at his sides. In mid stride, Maelicent deftly reaches into his boot and draws a small-sized dagger, which he flips over in his right hand and holds out hilt first towards the talkative but cryptic giant-kin at his side. _"Kobold's run off with my axe, but I figure you'd still do better with this than nothin."_ _Why'd all these adventurers show up to a fight with nothin in hand?_

*Standard Action:* Ranged attack with Point Blank Shot - composite longbow +7 (1d6+1)
*Move Action:* Moving 30-ft. while drawing and holding-out a dagger towards Voadam.
*Free Action:* Speaking.


----------



## Rino (Jan 6, 2007)

Dter finishes his ale and moves to the door why is everybody is such a hurry, we, dwarves, need our ale. but well we might find some usefull items. 

looks at the dwarf next to him well, you will cover my back will you when i'll be the first out the door, will you? 

OOC: you asked for it


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 7, 2007)

As the spider races away, Brakkus follows as quickly as he can, keeping an eye out for any horses tied up outside that he could commandeer.  He savagely swings his flail at the creature on any chance he gets.

OOC:  If a horse is available, Brakkus will draw his dagger while moving toward it, drop his flail, cut the rope, and attempt to mount as a free action.  That using as many actions as necessary.


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 7, 2007)

Lewit while chasing the creature, turns his head slightly to get a look at Maelicent, Voadam, and Brakkus. _This is odd... more than I expected came. It'll be harder to get answers from this spidery thing, if one happens to kill it. That fellow closest to me can speak it's language I believe, so I guess I'll require him anyway. More importantly, I might be unable to catch it. I hope I can reach it in time before this becomes boring. Either way, perhaps I want that wand, could lead to some fun._

He yells out loudly in a somewhat commanding tone, however with his usual sensitivity, We are not going to kill this thing. Simply, knock it out and then there will be questioning... so no lethal force. With that said, he begins to run at his maximum capacity.

_Need to try to stop it. This shouldn't kill it... I think._

(Even if it takes him two turns to do so) He slowly returns the rapier to his belt and pulls out a dagger that is concealed under forearm. As soon as he is in a close enough range(under 20 feet), he throws it at the demon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 9, 2007)

The spider draws AoO from Lewit, Voadam, and Brakkus at the end of Round 2.

As the blue-and-purple-mottled spider streaks away from Lewit, Voadam, and Brakkus, all three react on instinct.  Lewit performs a basic riposte and attempts to skewer the fleeing spider in the same manner that he did the other fiend.  Lewit's lunge misses.  Voadam whirls a roundhouse kick at the fleeing spider.  The heel of Voadam's boot crunches through the spider's exterior, causing not only his boot but bits of the spider's exoskeleton to shard inward and stab the beast's innards.  The kick deals 7 points of damage to the spider, felling the creature to the cobblestoned byway.   Brakkus is only slightly slower than the first two, but his flail carves a deadly arc.  The ball of the weapon smashes through the top of the spider's thorax and deals 10 points of damage.  The spider curls into a tight ball, its legs curling inward and reflexively jerking a time or two before the beast ceases movement altogether. 

*************************************Encounter 2, Round 3***********************************

Lewit yells for the spider to be spared, but too late.  Shoving his rapier into his belt sheath and drawing a concealed dagger, Lewit raises his dagger high in preparation to throw the weapon.

Pilgrim centers himself and, drawing upon the power granted him by the divine grace of Bahamut, scans the room for the presence of evil.  Atune to the wishes of his patron, Pilgrim immediately senses the presence of evil.

Voadam, not satisfied at having felled the spider, waves away the dagger proffered by Maelicent.  *"A dagger can be dropped, but I'm not so easily divested of my fists and feet."  * Voadam crouches down and begins to conduct a thorough search of the fiend's remains.  

The spider's death changes the landscape.  Pause here, mid-round, to let Maelicent and Brakkus re-declare actions for Round 3.  Dter and Gamad, your stated actions are just fine.


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 9, 2007)

Brakkus drops his left arm from its hold on his flail, wincing in pain from the nasty bite in his shoulder.  He gives Lewit a sidelong glance and says with a smile, "When you're bleeding and I'm fine, then you can decide whether I strike to kill or not.  Good work everyone.  You've saved any number of lives by preventing this thing's escape.  Let's get back inside an make sure that wand they were after is still there."  He puts words into action and heads back toward the Golden Cockatrice.

As Gamad and Dter begin to head out of the tavern, Brakkus says, "Nice of you to join us.  What of Cheal and his men?"

OOC:  I'm assuming the attacks of opportunity happened pretty much simultaneously so there was no time for Brakkus to hold off hitting.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 9, 2007)

Seeing that the three giant-kin have already dealt with the third spider-thing, Maelicent causes his dagger to disappear into his boot as he quickly scans the large room for threats. There were three human giant-kin gathered around the dying creature, three more lying on the floor seemingly asleep and two dwaven giant-kin at the drinking-wall with a tame mongrel-wolf at their feet. Seeing as how they all looked much the same to him, the goblin warrior hesitated to attack any of them for fear of bringing the wrath of the others down upon him. Best to let the giant-kin sort it out amongst themselves and simply fall back to a safe position, lest they band together and turn on him – the only outsider left in the room.

Keeping to the shadows beneath the hut-sized tables and and over-large perching-ladders, the Gudwulf warrior makes his way back towards the kitchen in search of the lizard-kin who ran off with his axe.

*Double Move Action*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

Sensing the touch of evil in the air Pilgrim opens his eyes as wide as he can and continues to use the magic of his Draconian lord to root out the taint. "Bahamut, Reveal the corruption to my eyes!" He calls out in Draconic. 

ooc: He will continue to scan until ne knows what is going on.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 10, 2007)

Round 3, continued from mid-round....

Maelicent stows his dagger and, bow in hand, returns inside the festhall.  Using the tables and chairs to shield himself from view, the goblin runs back to the kitchen, where he finds the kobold standing sharply erect and looking about the kitchen in a queer sort of way.  The kobold has Maelicent's axe in hand, and the cook, who looks to be thoroughly and utterly dead, lays slumped across the kitchen's work station.  A pool of dark blood thickens, a skin forming on its top, on the kitchen's floor near the cook.

Gamad yells to Pilgrim, who is still in the kitchen and only lately joined by Maelicent, that the three thugs will soon be awake and that something must be done.  Lowering his eyes to the floor and taking a sip from his tankard, Gamad mutters something about not wanting to be around when the Guard arrives and hops down off his seat at the bar.  Bracing his quarterstaff, Gamad raises the weapon and brings it down with a smash directly on the unconscious Cheal's head.  The human target makes not a single noise, but a very large goose egg of a knot soon forms where Gamad hit him.

End of initiative.  Post at will.

Pilgrim continues to concentrate on his divine vision.  Turning a thorough 360 degree circle, and concentrating for several long sequential seconds, Pilgrim discerns numerous auras.  No surprise to him, Maelicent radiates faint evil.  Bahamut's divine power is unblocked by the simple woodwork of the festhall and Pilgrim notes that both of the black hairy wolf spiders dead in the common room radiate moderate auras of evil.  Something outside the kitchen's open back door radiates a faint aura of evil.  From his vantage point in the kitchen, the strongest auras noted by Pilgrim are the two dead wolf spiders.  Both radiate evil of the exact same strength.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

"There is something wrong outside. Gamed, could you acompany me?" Pilgrim says and starts walking out the back kitchen door. His hand axe held ready for another spider-demon. 

_I was expecting this to be another day of watching and waiting for something to happen. Or the Goblin to finally snap and start attacking the humans. This I was NOT expecting._ The Knight thinks to himself.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 10, 2007)

Maelicent steps forward into the kitchen to see the kobold, axe in hand standing next to a slain giant-kin. The goblin warrior draws and knocks an arrow should the excitable creature turn on him for some reason. Maelicent motions towards the bloody carcass with with his arrow tip. _"I think ye got em good. If ye be done butcherin im, I'd be takin me axe back..."_ When Pilgrim yells back over the goblin's head and turns to head out the back door, Maelicent starts after the kobold. _"Hey!"_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 10, 2007)

*Gamad*

Looking to where the kobold stands the albino dwarfs shrugs, mutters under his breath and land his quarter stuff on the other thugs. [subdual dmg to both thugs] he then make his way to the kitchen, just to stop for a second beside Dter.
Keep and eye on the humans over there.
He nods to the thugs and circles the bar, reaching to the kitchen's door he stops and stare and the cook and gives a long glance at the dead spider, trying to determine their origin. [a Knowledge skill?]


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 11, 2007)

Brakkus moves to Dter, "You mentioned you could see to this wound?  It burns like a son-of-a-gun.  I've got some rope on my horse out back."  If the stable is nearby, he will stop off and get Chop Liver so that the rest of his equipment is handy.  If the shortest way to the stable is out the kitchen then he follows the others out the back door.


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 11, 2007)

H. Lewit, after returning his dagger to his forearm, calmly returns to the his table and put away his chess pieces and board. He ignores everyone around him while he does so. Stren He slowly moves towards the location of the rod to examine it or interact with anyone who currently holds it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 11, 2007)

Gamad pummels the remaining two thugs, then after seeing that the pair look good and knocked out for the time being at least, trails after Pilgrim and Maelicent.  Gamad pauses a moment to have a quick look at the two dead spiders inside the festhall.  Neither is within his body of knowledge, but then again, neither is an aberration of nature, nor does either look to be a mere mistake from a wizard's laboratory.  The spiders came from somewhere, but as to where, Gamad finds himself unsure.  Inside the gambling hall, Lewit folds and stows his chessboard and gaming pieces.  Having earlier seen Gamad summon and stow the wand, Lewit makes after Gamad. 

Pilgrim, who is trailed by first Maelicent, then Gamad, Brakkus, and H. Lewit in quick succession, exits the kitchen and finds himself standing out back the Cockatrice.  A narrow section of greenery replete with cook's herbs, a small vegetable garden, an outhouse, and a three-stall stable are wedged behind the festhall and the nearest neighboring building on the adjoining street.  Pilgrim spies the lingering aura, faint, of what may have been the presence of an item or a spell.  Whatever it was, it was cast in the middle of the garden.  Judging by the rows of trampled leafy greens, someone has thrashed about and trod all over the garden.  

Brakkus is the first to notice that the stable boy lies dead in front of Chop Liver's stall.  Judging by the whites of his eyes showing wide and the nearly kicked in stall door, the horse is panicked.  The creature kicks violently at the back of its stall, sending a groaning shudder through the ramshackle wooden stable.  The noise is unavoidable and everyone plainly hears it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

The Kobold shields his eyes as best he can from the Sun and looks around. "The Grace of Bahamut allows me to see the taint of evil  (looks sidways at Mealicent) in the area. I would say this is where the spell was cast to conjure the demons. As Traven was in the Inn with us when they attacked, I would say we have at least one more evil to tend to." He step/hops to the center of the Garden and scans the area further hoping to get a sense of any further trouble. 

ooc: Pilgrim will continue to scan with his Detect Evil.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 11, 2007)

*Gamad - albino deformed dwarf Transmuter*

I thank thy again humans.
Says Gamad to Brakkus and Lewit as they follow him and the two demihumans to the back yard. His face is still shadowed by the hood by a glimpse of a battered like dwarven face can be seen, or maybe it's just his original face.
I wonder what to the wand and the incident that took place a moment ago, there is something in the wand that might be magical, as I can't explain why those spidery demons were after this item.
He caught, spits a large chunk of mucous and blood and continues.
Catching the human who sat with you  (he refers to Rancid)
He says to Lewit
Is a good way to understand it but I can try to determine the nature of the stick with magic. Help and guarding will be most welcome.


----------



## Rino (Jan 11, 2007)

SlagMortar said:
			
		

> Brakkus moves to Dter, "You mentioned you could see to this wound?  It burns like a son-of-a-gun.  I've got some rope on my horse out back."




I could do that yeah. but am I willing to do that for you. that is the question...

Dter murmers some words and makes a small had movement. 

OOC: CLW on brakkus


----------



## Voadam (Jan 11, 2007)

Voadam completes his inspection of the blue spider wolf demon and notes differences between it and the two that arrived earlier. Theories begin to form as he thinks of their comments. As the others rush out the back he goes over to the disarmed thugs who are knocked out and proceeds to disarm and search them. He looks around quickly for anything suitable to bind them.


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 11, 2007)

Brakkus gives Dter a queer look given that he just offered to heal the wound earlier.  "Thanks for being willing," he says afterward.

Brakkus blanches at the sight of the dead groom muttering "Whoever did this has a debt to pay."  He attempts to calm the horse.  In a pleasent, soothing tone he says, "Easy you worthless beast.  Easy Chop Liver."

OOC:  Handle Animal +4


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I thank thy again humans.
> Says Gamad to Brakkus and Lewit as they follow him and the two demihumans to the back yard. His face is still shadowed by the hood by a glimpse of a battered like dwarven face can be seen, or maybe it's just his original face.
> I wonder what to the wand and the incident that took place a moment ago, there is something in the wand that might be magical, as I can't explain why those spidery demons were after this item.
> He caught, spits a large chunk of mucous and blood and continues.
> ...





H.L. listens calmly to Gamad, paying no attention to his nasty habit of spitting or his ugliness. He waits until Gamad finishes speaking then gives a long pause then replies. My, my, looks like that wand is in good hands. I'm interested in how this turns out, so, I shall help and guard. He bits down on his tongue for a few seconds, then continues. Racid will be a good starting point. He was going to try to _heal_ me with that wand, so he might have some clue on it's use. More importantly, what should I call you? He pokes Gamad's shoulder gently.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 11, 2007)

Maelicent walks around the trampled garden, stopping to kneel in various spots to pick up bits of crushed greenery and to search for any imprints that may point to what occurred in the area and where any people might have gone after leaving. To the lizard-kin the Gudwulf warrior simply shrugs. _"Bully for the Behemoth. Ye gonna give me axe back?"_

Track feat, Survival +6


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 11, 2007)

When the Dter trundles after Brakkus into the garden, the dwarven priest catches Pilgrim's attention.  The dwarf radiates faintly of evil, much in the manner of the goblin.  And, perhaps surprisingly, the albino dwarf Gamad radiates not at all of even the faintest tinge of evil.  From the garden where he stands, Pilgrim scans the vicinity.  Two more evil auras, one faint, and one moderate, flit and move in and out of his vision from nearby shops and homes.  The moderate aura seems to come from the tinsmith's, while the faint aura radiates from an apartment situated above a shop facing the byway.  In a city, Pilgrim knows, not everyone is good.  As Pilgrim watches and concentrates, Dter begins to work on Brakkus.  Casting a healing spell, Dter channels 5 points of healing.   Brakkus finds that his muscles tingle and his skin knits clean after Dter's ministrations.

Voadam crouches down by Cheal and the two thugs and begins disarming and searching the trio.  As is often the manner of small-time city bosses, Cheal wears no armor at all.  His two men, however, are better armored and wear a leather jerkin each.  The jerkins look fairly serviceable, but one of them has a nasty scratch dead center on the front breastpiece where the blue-and-purple spider kicked at the thug who wore it.  Each of the two thugs has a sap and a shortsword.  Voadam finds six coppers on the larger of the two, the one who the spider kicked.  The other has nothing, save a necklace with a bit of yellowed ivory carved into the shape of an abstract fishhook that is tied to a length of mildewed leather cord.  Cheal, despite his lack of armor, provides a more interesting search.  Voadam divests the boss of his short sword, a dagger hidden in a boot, a quiver containing 10 darts secreted in an inner pocket in the man's outer trouser leg, a set of ivory bones for dicing in another pocket, and two different vials of liquid.  One vial smells of cinnamon and is opaque russet in color.  The other vial smells not at all and though at first Voadam thinks the liquid inside is clear, when he picks it up the substance shifts and Voadam sees that while at times it is clear, when the sun refracts off the vial, the liquid inside is alternately silver or matte grey.

Despite blanching at the sight of the dead groom, Brakkus stiffles the unsavory sight and affects a soothing tone to his voice and a soft quality to his mannerisms.  Chop Liver quiets at Brakkus's voice and allows the man to quell his fears.  The horse is putty in Brakkus's hands.

Maelicent has a good look at the ground.  To the goblin's keen eyes, the evidence is unmistakable.  Two spiders appeared first in the garden, then entered the Cockatrice via the kitchen door.  One of the pair dallied, however, and made short work of the stable boy before following the other spider into the festhall kitchen.  There were no more than two spiders and they did not walk here on their own.  Their tracks originate from the garden and nowhere else.  Neither did they simply jump from the rooftops--the imprint in the soil isn't deep enough for that.  Maelicent roots a bit and after a while finds the imprints of a third creature.  A humanoid, judging by the depth of the print in the dirt to the side of the stable.  The humanoid stood 20 feet from the garden and left the same way he came, out the alley on the southern side of the festhall.  After that, Maelicent finds that the scene quickly is becoming increasingly muddled with the foot imprints of the gaggle of giant-kin and the lizard-kin who currently walk around the back of the Cockatrice.  Several sets of footprints, many of them older than 24 hours, some of them apparently from this morning, cross from the kitchen to either the outhouse or the horse stalls.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 11, 2007)

*Gamad*



			
				BRP2 said:
			
		

> H.L. listens calmly to Gamad, paying no attention to his nasty habit of spitting or his ugliness. He waits until Gamad finishes speaking then gives a long pause then replies. My, my, looks like that wand is in good hands. I'm interested in how this turns out, so, I shall help and guard. He bits down on his tongue for a few seconds, then continues. Racid will be a good starting point. He was going to try to _heal_ me with that wand, so he might have some clue on it's use. More importantly, what should I call you? He pokes Gamad's shoulder gently.




You can call me Gamad.
Say the hooded Dwarf to Lewit and to whoever hears him.
Banished from my homeland and kin I arrived to Teggest.
Standing at the door from the backyard to the kitchen, Gamad turns his attention from Lewit to the others.
What did you find? I have a feeling they conjured themselves from the abyss to our world, we better leave before the unseen gate will open again.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 11, 2007)

_What's a wand?..._ Maelicent, kneeling in the bare earth next to the stables, picks up a handful of dirt, brings it to his face and either sniffs it or tastes it or both before throwing it to the side. _The Abyss?_ In answer to the dwarf giant-kin, the goblin warrior stands and sweeps his bow in an arc to indicate various spots in the garden. _"I don't know about no Abyss; but your giant spider-things look like they started in the garden right out o' nowhere. One stopped to chew up the runt over there, but they both went inside through the door there. Aside from the lot o' you, there was another giant-kin who walked up the south path to here, then turned around and took off the same way."_ Maelicent points at the south alleyway.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

The Kobold walks over to the Goblin and hands him his Handaxe. "I thank you for the loan. You are a very good fighter. I admire that."
He turns to the rest. "Maelicent is right. The creatures were conjured here. At this late date I can only sense the evil that had been here not anything further (Looks at Dter) That's not _connected_ with this incident. I can tell you one thing about the wand you carry Gamed. It's not evil. Now if you will excuse me I need to pray over the Lads body."
Pilgrim takes out the holy symbol of Bahamut and blesses the boy's body asking that his soul be safe from forther harm.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior doesn't quite know what to make of the capricious kobold or his repeated claims to be able to sense 'evil', but Maelicent takes the proffered axe and causes it to disappear back beneath the folds of his russet overcoat. Still dripping ichor from the slain wolf-spider that fell on him, the goblin turns to Gammad and jerks a thumb over his shoulder to indicate the praying Pilgrim. _"How'd the queer lizard-kin know me name and what's all this about a wand?"_


----------



## Voadam (Jan 12, 2007)

Voadam equips himself with Cheal's weapons and steps towards the back.

"*We must confer. I am called Voadam the Green Wizard of Althora. I have hunted demons before. I know something of the demon lord Traven claimed he served. However first we must secure the three inside. Do any of you have any rope or know where any would be kept in here? Otherwise I will need to slice an apron into strips for bindings*."


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2007)

In response to this latest arrival's inquiry, Maelicent looks around and tosses his helmeted head towards the stable. _"Try in there; plenty o' leather if not rope. Who's Traven?"_


----------



## Voadam (Jan 12, 2007)

"*The bouncer turned blue spider wolf demon. The last one we felled*." Voadam heads to the stable tucking the sap into his sword sash. The big man's face turns grim at the sight of the dead groom. "*Multiple factions are after that prize. From what they said I don't believe Traven was working for the same master as the two who entered from here. I want to question the three back in there when they come to*."


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2007)

_Sure as this is gonna start makin some sense soon._ _"Uh. Yeah. What prize is that?"_


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 12, 2007)

Now that Chop Liver is calmed, Brakkus reaches into the saddle bags and produces a coil of rope.  "Here you go.  I'm not much with knots, but I can do it if no one else is any better."

"So these things just appear out of thin air in the garden?  That sounds bad.  Multiple factions, eh?  I wish one of them was a little, well, less evil seeming.  Narn loves a death in battle, not one from storming a tavern and meeting more than you can handle."  A bit unsure of himself, Brakkus continues, "Should I put on my armor?  Or do you think we'll have a respite."

OOC:  HP: 11/12


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll be back in a short time, there is something I have to address, please do not leave. H.L. walks outside towards his home, a tent roughly 200 feet away from the Cockatrice. It is there he picks up his sack of goods and crossbow. He returns to the Cockatrice, in no rush.

(OoC: He'll be out of action for a couple of minutes)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

"I think it's good that we're all so interested in the rod, but lets take this inside where we can have a bit more privacy. You never know who may be listening in on your conversations." Pilgrim says keeping his eyes open for further trouble.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2007)

SlagMortar said:
			
		

> "Should I put on my armor?  Or do you think we'll have a respite."



_"You had armor, and you took it off?..."
_ The goblin warrior seems at a loss to understand why anyone should want to do such a thing. _Right, get attacked by giant spider-wolf things, and then put armor on._ _"And what's this about a rod now?"_


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 12, 2007)

With a wry grin he says, "Well, my armor weighs more than you do, and it's a little hot and stuffy for a casual sit in the bar.  Believe it or not this is the first time I've been attacked by giant wolf spiders while having a beer."

Brakkus goes ahead and puts on his armor, just in case there is a follow up attack.  He also grabs his guisarme and tower shield.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 12, 2007)

*Gamad*

No rod, the kobold refers to the wand.
Gamad replies to the question of the goblin, with that he turns on heel and start heading to the Bar to see if Vaja and Frane returned, he stops at the door to the back yard.
We should see to that Rancid guy, it seems Vaja and Frane know him, we need to track him and understand why the spider demons were after him.
He caught loudly again, puts his hand on his mouth he wipes some saliva with his sleeve and continue
And why he was so anxious to get rid of this wand and give it to Lewit, and don't forget the idiotic thugs who tried to assault me, we should question them as well.


----------



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

SlagMortar said:
			
		

> With a wry grin he says, "Well, my armor weighs more than you do, and it's a little hot and stuffy for a casual sit in the bar.  Believe it or not this is the first time I've been attacked by giant wolf spiders while having a beer."
> 
> Brakkus goes ahead and puts on his armor, just in case there is a follow up attack.  He also grabs his guisarme and tower shield.




Dter sees the man he just healed put on so much armor do you think you are safe in that? said with so much sarcasme while compairing his shield with the towershield


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2007)

_"Good to know this don't happen too often."_ Still dripping ichor and gore, Maelicent abandons the garden and starts to follow the misshapen dwarf back into the festhall. _"Wand. Right."_ What's a wand? _"So Lewit has the wand? And who's he?"_ _I kinda wish more spider-things would show up. Killin giant bugs was easier than getting some straight talkin out o this bunch..._


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 12, 2007)

Dter sees the man he just healed put on so much armor do you think you are safe in that?
"Safer than without it," he says with a smile.  "My armsmaster said you can never have too much weaponry as long as your horse can carry it.  Chop Liver here ain't worth much, but he can do that.  Hopefully I won't have to trouble your god for healing quite so often."

"So Lewit has the wand? And who's he?"
"Lewit's the guy with the rapier, chess set and dazed look.  Gamad, the dwarf flashed the funny colors before coughing up a lung, is the one with the wand."

Brakkus follows the others back into the Cockatrice, his guisarme in hand and his shield slung over his back.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2007)

_Seem to be finally makin some headway here._ The goblin warrior tosses his head towards the newly armored giant-kin who'd just strapped a door to his backside. _"Ah. So who you be then and what's a wand good fer?"_ Coming out of the kitchen door back into the main taproom, Maelicent pauses next to the dead spider-wolf carcass lying atop a collapsed table. The small goblin picks up one of its eight limp chitinous legs to examine it curiously. _Hm. Light. _Grasping it in both hands, the goblin tries to bend or snap it. _Strong. Slight curve. A bit o flex to it. Nice black sheen to it too. Hm._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2007)

*Pilgrim Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

Pilgrim lets out what may be a snicker from his mouth. "I'm no mage but aren't they used tp poke goblins with?" He says coming down the stairs from his room with his equipment.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2007)

Maelicent scowls menacingly and brandishes one of his black fletched arrows at the impudent lizard-kin. _"If that's all it be then take a good look at me lizard-wand."_ The Gudwulf warrior knocks the arrow to his long-bow's string. _"Want a closer look see?"_


----------



## Voadam (Jan 12, 2007)

Voadam points to the demons who entered from the kitchen. "*These two said the Queen wanted her segment back*." Voadam turns to the purple dead spider "*This one who disguised himself as a mortal swore by the demon lord Xiphid. I know a little of this lord and have striven to block his rise back to power after he was freed. I don't have the complete context of the Queen but it sounded like Traven here knew of the Queen but served or had contact with Xiphid. It is a little ambiguous but sounds like two demonic factions seeking an item of power that was once the Queen's.* 

Voadam points to the men on the ground *These men could be cultists seeking the wand for their demonic masters, or simply men who believe it to be valuable and working for themselves or others.* He shakes his head considering *I know of one demon Queen of Spiders, the patroness of drow elves, but I have not heard of these spider wolves. It is possible they work for her but I cannot say for sure. All of them could be working together or at cross-puposes but they all wanted the wand. I intend to block the rising demon lord from getting his hands on it.*


----------



## Voadam (Jan 12, 2007)

Voadam turns to address Malecint's question "*Wands are magical tools for spellcasters*." Voadam draws his. "*They allow the channeling of specific magics independant of a spellcaster's own power. Some do need to touch a target to release their magic, but others do not and can be used to cast spells at a distance. Some hold beneficial magics, others hold malign. Now then, what can any of you tell me you learned outside in the garden*?"


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 12, 2007)

> So who you be then
> ...
> The Gudwulf warrior knocks the arrow to his long-bow's string.



"I'm Brakkus Erikson from Gwyund and there will be no need for that.  Which reminds me, Rino, what did you mean by hitting Frane in the back during the fracas?"


----------



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

Dter repleys  "The name is Dter Spiritbreaker and I'm in service of Lodi, and just travelling through these lands when I met you all in that bar."

to Brakkus "That spider came out of knowhere and he was going to break out the bar. And since I was sitting next to the kitchen he had to go past me. But I must say I took my swing a bit to early then was needed"


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2007)

Maelicent listens to Voadam, grateful that one of these giant-kin were finally bothering to make some sense and answer questions. The goblin warrior remains dubious of the human's outlandish claims, seeing as how the 'wand' in his hand appears as little more than a fancy stick. Still, his own inexperience coupled with Voadam's frank manner and the obvious carnage around him offers Maelicent little reason to dismiss his words. _Enemy factions o giant wolf-spiders hunting about for a magic stick sound like the kind of thing that adventurers might get involved in. Good. I might be gettin someplace then..._ Maelicent nods towards the wand in Voadam's hand. _"So that's what they was after eh? Don't look like much."_

Maelicent repeats his analysis of the garden area for Voadam's benefit. _"Your giant spider-things look like they started in the garden right out o' nowhere. One stopped to chew up the runt, but they both went inside through the back door there. There was another giant-kin who walked up the south path to the side of the stable, then turned around and took off the same way."_


----------



## Voadam (Jan 12, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Maelicent nods towards the wand in Voadam's hand. _"So that's what they was after eh? Don't look like much."_




"*No this is my wand. I know its magic. The one they were after is now held by the white dwarf. That one I want to learn more about and keep them from getting their claws on it*."



> Maelicent repeats his analysis of the garden area for Voadam's benefit. _"Your giant spider-things look like they started in the garden right out o' nowhere. One stopped to chew up the runt, but they both went inside through the back door there. There was another giant-kin who walked up the south path to the side of the stable, then turned around and took off the same way."_




"*Giant-Kin? Hmm, so a giant-blood summoner came up and opened a portal for the spider wolves then left? Do you think he left after summoning them or once he saw them fall? Are there tracks of this man*?"


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Giant-Kin? Hmm, so a giant-blood summoner came up and opened a portal for the spider wolves then left? Do you think he left after summoning them or once he saw them fall? Are there tracks of this man*?"



_"Yeah. There are tracks; the two spider-things' who started in the garden, there's the lot that you giant-kin and the lizard-kin made trompin around back there just now, the dead runt's, a few others sets that cross from the door to the stables and garden from this mornin and the last set from the giant-kin that came and left along the south path. Can't say if they was from a male or a female, human or elf or when they left for sure. They was made at the same time as the spider-things', just a little while ago."_


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 13, 2007)

H. Lewit returns quietly. Once he is near the rest of the group, he enters himself back into the conversation. "So what should be our next move? Do we have that Racid fellow in our presence yet?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]  I don't like to clutter the IC with OOC comments but I'll go ahead and do it here because I still haven't heard from a couple of you via e-mail as per my request.  If you have not pinged me at the e-mail address I provided in our OOC thread, please check in at the OOC then ping me.  I send XP via e-mail.  If you have a community supporter account here at EN World and want me to PM you here, I can do that as well.    

Rancid ran off after Traven cast a spell...this was back before Traven molted.  If you want to find him, I'm sure you can but you'll need to look for him and/or track him down.  This thread is really rolling along quite nicely now.  I'll continue to keep an eye on it in case you all call for rolls or seem like you'd benefit from a little help from time to time, but mostly you all seem to be doing fine on your own.[/sblock]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

Now that the goblin's attention has been taken off him Pilgrim slinks down the stairs and joins the group. He stands next to Gamed who is possibly his only true friend in this town so far. "I guess the question now is what do we do about this? As long as one of us has the item then they are in danger."


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 13, 2007)

"We should find that Rancid fellow that had the wand in the first place to see where we got it.  I think he ran off after Traven attacked him.  Maybe we could find Vaja too and see if she knows anything more about Traven's history."  Brakkus thinks, _Perhaps this is why I was sent to this place.  At least I won't miss out on all the excitement, and I'll have the chance to prove myself to Father._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 13, 2007)

*Gamad*

We should track Rancid, in the meantime I'll keep the wand as I figure no one will risk endangering himself with the arcane power of the cursed albino dwarf.
Gamad grin to himself under his hood and tries to see if Vaja or Frane is outside
We should address the owners, as I saw Rancid runing to the street when the spidery bouncer caused him to flee in panic with his vile magic.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 14, 2007)

Since the impudent lizard-kin had meekly backed down, the Gudwulf warrior replaces the black fletched arrow in the quiver at his hip. Slinging the bow across his body, the goblin pulls his handaxe from beneath the folds of his gore-covered coat and returns to inspecting the wolf-spider carcass. Addressing the 'cursed albino dwarf' Maelicent asks: _"So. We's finally gonna see this wolf-spider-be-damned wand then?"_ Picking an appropriately sized wolf-spider leg in hand, the Gudwulf warrior goes to work hacking through the base of the limb with carefully measured axe blows.[sblock=SB]Maelicent is using his survival skill to butcher the wolf-spider carcasses. I was thinking that the gently curved black chitin leg segments of the creature would be ideal for forming the limbs of a masterwork composite longbow after being properly cleaned and treated. Also, being made of demon flesh, I'd imagine they'd readily accept magical enchantments later on. The chitinous plates of their body segments might also be ideal for forming strong lightweight armor and shields. My plan was to harvest the three carcasses and possibly try to trade the usable parts to master-bowers and armorsmiths in town in exchange for money and/or new equipment, such as having the aforementioned masterwork composite longbow crafted; demon-hide armor and demon-bone bow. What do you think?[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 15, 2007)

Back inside the Cockatrice, Lowel enters through the main doors.  Closing then bolting both doors behind himself, Lowel eyes the group and comes over.  "The Guard's comin'.  Saw their red tunics, what with that loud yellow piping down the sides, just 'bout back at the corner o' the main byway.  Be here soon, looks like four of 'em.  You lot want out?  Through the kitchen door's yer best bet.  Hop the fence by the tinsmith's an' go down the alley on the other side o' his shop, should put ye out right as rain an' no one the wiser.  Vaja said ter lock up in here, case the crowd outside gits restless."


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 15, 2007)

"That's good.  They can help sort this thing out."


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 15, 2007)

Having cut the first one free, Maelicent grabs a second giant spider leg and continues his grisly work as he swears an oath and poses a question to his fellow wolf-spider killers. _"By the maw... Are they gonna wanna fight for the fancy stick too?"_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

Pilgrim tries to streighten out his tunic. "Well now. May I suggest we be on our best behavior Master Gudwolf."


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 16, 2007)

Maelicent stops his butchering and, misunderstanding the lizard-kin's intent, gestures towards Pilgrim with his bloody axe head. _"Yeah. Yeah... It's prolly not a good idea for ye to talk too much to em. You might piss em off with your ways..."_ The goblin is about to return to his task when he snaps back at Pilgrim. _"Hey! How'd you know my tribe?"_


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2007)

"*I have not been here long enough to have a sense of the local powers of the city. Who will get involved now that demons have emerged in the city? What are the guard likely to do here? I do not want the wand confiscated.*"


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 16, 2007)

H. Lewit thinks to himself for a moment. He walks over to a table and with spare chess pieces in his pocket, starts to play out a small game as he speaks.

"Okay... If you don't mind my sudden and undeserved station of power; albino, goblin, and kobold, leave with the wand without the big folks seeing you. If you have the skills for it find the Racid fellow, find him, but its alright if not. Wildman and I and whoever else willing speaks to the big folks about the incident.

Never let them know that we have the wand, but I'd like to bait out whoever is interested in it, if such a person or people exist. So mention we saw it and one of those thugs hencies who got away early has it. We use the main thug over their in ropes to see if his gang is suddenly being targeted by the big folks. Don't mention Racid, we want him for ourselves. And don't mention the buggies wanted the wand either. We all meet up outside here the next day if the group of short ones find a hot trail." He puts the pieces away, but one. Or I could be quiet he says then sticks the head of the piece into his mouth.


(Ooc: Nicknames... Wildman=Voamad, Goblin/Albino/Kobold=(duh), Big Folks=Any form of Police or government. Despite H.L. being both albino-like pale and short for his race, he uses both terms without irony)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> _"Hey! How'd you know my tribe?"_



 Pilgrim smiles and says nothing. 
"I say we await the guard. I admire your efficiancy Gudwolf. You are a credit to your tribe." He says and hops to the doorway of the Inn.

He looks at the human who just spoke and says, "I can hold no one here but I must stay. I agree however that someone needs to find Rancid. By the way. I am Pilgrim, son of Tassomyre, Paladin of Bahamut the lord of the skys"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2007)

Voadam looks surprised and peers down at the kobold, giving him an evaluating look. "*You're a paladin? As in a divine champion of Good?*" He considers for a moment, scowling, then asks. "*I have worked with paladins before of different orders. Can you hold your tongue on the wand? We do not know yet whether the guard can be trusted. They may lead us to men of power who know of demons and fight them. Men who may aid us. Or they may be wittingly or unwittingly working for evil men of power who would covet the wand for dealing with the demons. I am too new to the city to know whether the guard and city's men of power are corrupt or noble. I do not want a cultist to gain the wand simply because he is a ruler of the city who can command men of the watch."*


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 16, 2007)

"Oh my, a Paladin? I suppose asking one of them to run away is improbable for them." He punches his own head slightly. "Well, lying could be a problem too as Wildman said. Try not to... mention we have the wand? That is if anyone plans to follow the plan I cooked up. Using of those thugs as bait for any potential cults in power would be nice."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

The Kobold smiles and shakes his head. "All I know for sure is that these spider demons attacked and a group of us killed them. They whys are unclear at this time but we are looking into it." He says and points out the door. "I'm assuming you don't want this Rancid to get away do you?"
_They don't understand. I'm the child of a dragon. By nature and learning I understand the bigger picture._  He thinks to himself


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 16, 2007)

*Gamad*

I must leave, we cannot endanger the wand to the humans of the town, I need someone to accompany me.
The albino dwarf goes to the bar and drowns what left of the ale.
Who's with me, I'll go to hide in the stable and I hope the guards will depart quickly … or I'll shrink them
Without explaining the shrink things the dwarf goes to the kitchen.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 16, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior looks suspiciously around at the chattering giant-kin and kobold, growing ever more frustrated that he seemed unable to follow their discussion. Maelicent didn't know what a paladin was, but the giant-kin seemed to react favorably to the kobold in spite of his previous erratic behavior. _Great; they've gone back into that queer adventurer talk._

Maelicent breaks off the shafts of the two arrows he'd shot into the wolf-spider carcasses and picks up his matched set of giant spider limbs. _"I'll go with'cha dwarf... Albino is it? I still wanna see this damned stick."_ The diminutive goblin waves his handaxe in an arc to indicate everyone and no one in particular. _"Don't let no one run off with me demon carcasses; I's be getting back to em shortly."_


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

Lowel nods at everything being said and stands in the taproom, scratching behind one ear and staring at the ichor-dripping spider carcasses in wonderment.  After Gamad and Maelicent quit the festhall in favor of hiding in the stable, Lowel closes the kitchen door then retreats behind the bar.

From outside in the byway, those still in the gambling hall hear what sounds like four guardsmen splintering into two groups of two.  Two men stand silent watch in front of the Cockatrice's closed front doors, while the other two mill about the crowd, asking questions. 

Voadam and H.Lewit overhear one of the guardsmen, a Petty Officer Second Class judging by the term of address used by his mate, questioning Vaja.  At the second class's query, Vaja can distinctly be heard replying, "...Frane and I, with Lowel's help and some of our better custom, we made certain the things got no further...no, I couldn't say...what's left of 'em're in the Cockatrice, but wouldn't you be better off getting this gaggle of folk off the street afore we go in for a look?  Last thing I want is everyone seeing what's inside and deciding to do their drinking and dicing elsewhere.  I reckon the Guild might have a thing or two to say about you disturing our business...yes, the stable's fine...After hours?...Come around to the back."  

Natural 19 and 20.  You two have good ears.

After half an hour, during which time the bustle outside grows quieter and quieter as folk depart, a key can be heard turning in the door from the outside.  The door handles on the northern of the pair of doors rattles fruitlessly, followed by what seems to be Vaja, who calls out, "Lowel, open up.  The Guard's gone, but they'll back soon, and in greater numbers."


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 17, 2007)

"I think your plan is sound, Voadam.  I've met a few of the guard and I think they will simply wish to know what happened and be on about their business now that everything is quieted down."  Directing himself to Gamad and Mael, "They may want to check out the back of the inn where the spiders entered so make sure to get out of site from their as well.  It's pretty obvious that the spiders came through the kitchen so I don't think we should try to convince them to keep out of that area."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

Maelicent and Gamad secure themselves in the stable and hunker down to wait out the Guard.  Not long after hiding, both Maelicent and Gamad hear the sound of footfalls approach from the southern alley adjacent to the Cockatrice.  A sharp intake of breath, followed in short order by the sound of wretching and vomit being deposited on the grass alert the pair to the presence of two men, one of whom whispers, "By the Gods!  The Maiden take me, isn't that Jearl's boy, Alarn?"   The other of the pair is too busy emptying the contents of his stomach in the garden to reply.

When at last the man recovers from upchucking, the pair approaches the stable for a better look at the dead stablehand.  The two men speak in hushed whispers overheard by Gamad and Maelicent.  "Lieutenant'll flay us if we don't cart the boy to the Halls of Stone.  C'mon, there's bound to be a handcart round here somewhere."


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 17, 2007)

H.L. intends to report to the guards the first chance he gets that he has seen a rod and one of Cheal's men who left early had it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 17, 2007)

*Gamad*

As soon as the men depart with the stable's boy corpse, Gamad will head to the bar again, signaling the goblin to follow, he turns to the other and say.
I'm departing to my personal quarters at the inn of the sleeping bull, I need to take care of my donkey for several minutes, so you are welcome to escort me to the main hall of the inn.
Trying to straighten some of his curly messy hair unsuccessfully Gamad continues
We can discuss about what to do with the stick over a mug of spirit and rabbit's stew


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2007)

"*The guard are going to return later, if we are going to interrogate these three ourselves now is the time*." Voadam goes over to get a pitcher of cold water to dash in Cheal's face to rouse him. As he gets the pitcher he says to Gamad "*Dwarf, let me see the wand before you go, what type of markings does it have*?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

"I'll keep watch over here." Pilgrim says from the door.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2007)

"*Also, does anyone know anything about this symbol*?" Voadam holds forth the yellowed-ivory abstract fish hook at the end of a leather band. "*It looks to me like either something connected with a god of fishing, or symbolic of tearing and hooking flesh, which could be a demon cult symbol. I'm not familiar with the local pantheons yet so I can't place its significance*."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

The Kobold's head picks up and he says, "Let me think on it."

ooc: Knowledge Religion +6


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

The fishhook doesn't look at all religious to Pilgrim's trained eye.  Given Teggest's situation on bluffs overlooking the Tegyrn River and the city's reputation as a major port and commerce hub, perhaps the necklace belonged to a fisherman or was the petty adornment of a Rivermark customer.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 17, 2007)

Maelicent spends his time in the stables scrapping the more messy ichor and blood from his overcoat with the edge of a dagger. Thoroughly cleaning the garment doesn't seem to the goblin's goal however. In fact, seeing as how the leather jack is russet in color, it might occur to an onlooker watching him work that the hue of the garment might be due to it being repeatedly died with blood.

The Gudwulf warrior quiets down and keeps watch through the cracks between the shed's wooden wall slats when the pair of giant-kin come to reclaim the body of the slain groom. Once they've left the area Maelicent relaxes once more and begins cutting and scrapping the meaty bits or gristle from inside his pair of giant-spider limbs. To the albino dwarf Maelicent inquires: _"So can I take a look at this precious magic stick o yours?"_


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

Maelicent spies on the guardsmen, watching them go about their business, and scoffing at the giant-kin's weak stomach and lack of fortitude.  The two men sport curious garb of garrish color.  Both identically match and are dressed in the crisp red tabard and yellow breeches favored by the Guardsmen in this city.  As if a giant target, both the tabard and the pants are piped in white.  A bit of black leather belt about the mens' middle, polished black boots, and a long pike each completes the uniform.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2007)

Voadam will take the pitcher of water and see if he can rouse Cheal for a little chat.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 17, 2007)

*Gamad*

Pulling out the wand from the deep of his pants Gamad wave the wand for the goblin to see, he then pass the wand to the Voadam.
You are trusty enough to bear it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 18, 2007)

Voadam is still back in the Cockatrice, so he can't take the wand from Gamad at the moment.  Did you mean Maelicent, who is with Gamad in the stable?

Voadam tosses the bucket of water on Cheal, who comes up sputtering.  Wiping back wetted down hair and smelling not too much unlike wet dog, Cheal coughs and snorts.  "Whosit whatsit?!  Doniel!  Mattias!"  Cheal looks around for his comrades but, spotting Voadam and the others, narrows his eyes.  "What's ye on about, bandylegs?"  Cheal moves, clearly wanting to stand up.


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 18, 2007)

H.L. walks up to to Cheal and pokes him hard on his forehead. "You seemed interested in that wand those spidery fellows were after. What do you know about it? Please, spare me no details."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 18, 2007)

Cheal gets up.  "You seem interested in it, too.  Why don't *you * tell *me* what you know about it, eh, Nancy?"   His face red with anger, Cheal pokes H. Lewit hard in the chest in return.


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 18, 2007)

"Oh my, scary." Lewit pretends to cower to his knees. He stops, stands up, and stares into blank space for a second, then focuses back on Cheal. "I know nothing honestly, but I think one of the people on my side might. They seem familiar with things not of this world. However, I don't think this is a trade of information. As far as you are concerned, you might as well be a hostage. Now, information, if you have it, please speak it. Let us keep this civilized as long as possible." Lewit's voice has gone cold and somewhat threatening.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 18, 2007)

Cheal shakes his head in disbelief then tosses a hand to the side in dismissal.  "I'm outta here."   The boss puts an idle hand to his sword belt.  Finding himself divested of his weapons, Cheal squares his jaw and growls.  "Where's me blade?"  His fist clenched, the man takes a step toward Lewit.


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 18, 2007)

Brakkus steps forward bringing Cheal within reach of his guisarme.  "I think you should answer the man's questions."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 18, 2007)

"*Its right here*." Voadam draws the short sword and points to the three dead spider demons with it then points it at Cheal. "*You are going nowhere. The wolf spiders are dead and I want answers. I hunt demons and I have no love for scum who serve them. Any sudden moves boy and I will cut you down and get my answers elsewhere. You were after the same wand as them. Start talking or I'll add one more corpse to the pile*." Voadam's face grows angrier as he speaks and he looks ready to strike Cheal down where he stands.

ooc readied action to attack.


----------



## Rino (Jan 18, 2007)

Dter sat down to get the blood from his shield when he hears Cheals question for his blade. and takes a closer look at what is going on here.

OOC: sorry that I dont post often, I dont have a lot of spare time atm


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 18, 2007)

Lewit doesn't react at all to Cheal's threatening stance, but smiles gently at Brakkus and Voadam when they come to his aid. "Fellas' let's lower our weapons and our fists. Please Cheal, I rather we do this nice and easy. I think deep inside, you'd like that too. Let's just get this over with. If you know nothing, just say so. We might believe you." Lewit's tone has shifted into soft and sympathetic. Despite his previous actions, his hand now rests on his rapier, but he does not grip it or draw it.

(Diplomacy check if possible, I'ma edit in the modifiers in a min)

(Edit: +3)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 18, 2007)

Finding himself surrounded and at the sharp end of a guisarme, Cheal unclenches his fist.  His face is still angry, his cheeks and brow a mottled red and his lips set into a hard thin line, but for the moment the boss seems to think better of punching H. Lewit.  Lewit's soft delicacy, however, seems to infuriate Cheal even more.  Looking for all the world like he'd like to do nothing more than beat Lewit bloody, Cheal eyes Voadam and speaks through clenched teeth.  "Same's you lot.  I was here, playing cards and watching for suckers.  I heard that fop Rancid offer to sell healing, and when he put the stick down on the bar and then them..._things_..."   Cheal steals a glance at the dead wolf spider and is unable to stiffle an involuntary shudder, "...come up outta nowhere.  Any fool could see the stick's worth something.  I want it same's you, to sell in the Rivermark or to a temple.  Don't tell me no different.  Bring a pretty penny, that stick."

Cheal doesn't move an inch while gritting his teeth and talking.  "I've no beef with you but neither do I want to hang 'round here.  Gimme my blade and I'll be on my way.  Hell, kick the damn thing out the door if you don't care to hand it to me."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 19, 2007)

"*You say you know nothing of these demons, nothing of the wand. You're just an opportunistic thug looking to prey on the weak, not a damned thrall or tool of demons. I believe you are a man who would gang up on soft targets like Rancid but I don't trust your claim of ignorance.*

"*What do the rest of you say? Is he lying? Is he actually a cultist who I should run through before he can report to his masters? This blade is not of the quality of the Skarpsey gladius I once wielded, but I have enough skill with purgatorian style short blades to fit it between his ribs. The last demon cultist I killed was a master of deception and had wiped out an entire village of men then one of elves. I had to use wish magic to strip away his powers before I could snap his fiendblood neck. I don't want to let another such demonthrall run amok.*"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 19, 2007)

Cheal goes ash white at Voadam's strange words.  Putting his hands up in the air, the boss takes one step backward away from Voadam.  "Forget the short sword.  I don't want it.  You keep it.  Just lemme outta here."  Cheal eyes the door, then Voadam, then the door again.  Clearly, the man is weighing whether he can break for the door before being skewered by a madman.


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 19, 2007)

"Hmm... well, I believe him and I don't think killing him would do any good. I've found a use for him, but only if he is alive. I say we let him go now."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

Pilgrim waits by the front door of the Inn. He is trying to be as patient as he can. _How much longer will they be? As they bicker with this lout Rancid is getting away._ He thinks to himself.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 19, 2007)

Voadam considers, scowling, then nods, lifting the short sword from his threatening stance. "*Fine. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt then. But if I find out you lied and are demon sworn then know that I'll hunt you down like a mad dog. Go now and take your shadow from my sight. I have other work to attend to*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 19, 2007)

Cheal is off like a shot, but casts a look of venom at Lewit and fear at Voadam on his way out the door.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 19, 2007)

Both thugs lie unconscious on the floor of the Cockatrice.  Left behind by Cheal and Voadam in possession of their items, the two men are bruised and battered from an unfortunate meeting with the blunt end of Gamad's quarterstaff.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 19, 2007)

Voadam refills the pitcher and steps up to the unconscious thug who wore the hook necklace. "*Now for a quick confirmation*." Once Voadam dashes the water into this man's face he doesn't let him stand up but let's him know his situation at swordpoint, then asks about what happened with Cheal, his knowledge of the wand, and the fish hook.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 19, 2007)

The man who bore the fishhook pendant wakes when dashed with water.  The tip of the sword held by Voadam inadvertantly nicks the thug in the shoulder as the man sputters and tries to sit.  Finding himself in an untenable situation, and facing an angry Voadam and surrounded by other vehement characters, all of whom are armed, the thug lays back down on the floor.  "Don't slit me throat!"  The other of the pair of thugs lies unconscious on the floor.

We may rp this if you wish, but I don't mind dropping that the man is worried that Cheal isn't around, knows nothing of any wand, and doesn't even notice that his necklace is missing until Voadam brings it up.  Feel free to ask him something specific, if you like.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 19, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> The man who bore the fishhook pendant wakes when dashed with water.  The tip of the sword held by Voadam inadvertantly nicks the thug in the shoulder as the man sputters and tries to sit.  Finding himself in an untenable situation, and facing an angry Voadam and surrounded by other vehement characters, all of whom are armed, the thug lays back down on the floor.  "Don't slit me throat!"  The other of the pair of thugs lies unconscious on the floor.
> 
> We may rp this if you wish, but I don't mind dropping that the man is worried that Cheal isn't around, knows nothing of any wand, and doesn't even notice that his necklace is missing until Voadam brings it up.  Feel free to ask him something specific, if you like.




"*He's not with us anymore, I am. I've got some questions for you*." Voadam questions him about why they were here (whether they planned to go after the wand before they came in or if Rancid's conversation caught Cheal's attention and they backed him up), the hook pendant, and how many men Cheal commands.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 19, 2007)

"Cheal's got six.  We're here ever'day."  The thug looks around and, spotting Brakkus, points at Brakkus.  "Seen that bloke nigh ever'day for the last months.  He can say as much, if he cares to.  Vaja lets us in, our book making rap's good for business.  Folk come to wager and stay for a drink.  I mostly run messages round the city.  Couldn't say anything 'bout no wand.  You mean like a wizard's wand?  There was one here?"  The man shrugs at Voadam's mention of his necklace.  Putting a hand to his throat where the pendant used to hang on its cord, the thug says, "Me cousin give me that yahrs ago.  Made it hisself, outta whale bone, he said.  Said it'd protect me while I were running cherrywine down the coast."  The thug eyes Lewit and Voadam.  "Look, you lot seem like good folk.  Like I said, I mostly just do the running about town for Cheal.  E'en so, I don't think the employ's worth me skin.  Lemme out and I won't come back, I swears it.  I'll find new employ.  Cheal ain't gonna be too happy with me for yakking."


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 19, 2007)

Brakkus nods at his words.  "We should be moving on as well."


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 20, 2007)

When Cheal runs out Lewit looks around at his allies and says without sarcasm "What a nice fellow. I think we connected very well."

He is very passive with the rest of them. He only asks the newest interviewee his name and that he shouldn't leave Cheal's gang.

(OoC: Who is currently in the bar besides Voadam and Lewit, need a confirmation).


----------



## Voadam (Jan 20, 2007)

Voadam tosses the second thug his necklace back then and nods for him to leave. He douses the third thug and tells him the Watch will be around shortly, if he wants to take off before they get here he'd better hurry. Once he's sure he's not leaving the owners with possibly dangerous thugs in their establishment he will go with the others.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 22, 2007)

The third thug wipes driping water from his eyes.  With nary a word, the man rises and walks out of the taproom.  Vaja nods at Voadam and H.Lewit.  "My thanks, and Frane's.  You're all welcome here whenever you like.  But, if you'll excuse me, it seems I've got a mess of broken bar furniture to haul to the rubbish pile, and Lieutenant'll be returning at his leisure," Vaja rolls her eyes, "to have a look 'round the Cockatrice."  Turning her attention to Lowel, Vaja says, "Lowel, take these coins on to Frane.  That must've been some gash in his side; he forgot to bring payment for the healers.  If you're not afraid of a dead spider or two," Vaja shrugs her head at the spider carcass lying on the floor by the bar, "come back with a wagon and a team.  These things can't remain in here, or the Guild'll shut us down.  Here, here's a pouch to hire what we need."


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 22, 2007)

"Hey Vaja, you happen to know what happened to that Rancid fellow?  I think we may want to have a word with him."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 22, 2007)

Vaja frowns in thought.  "Thought I saw him run out the front door, going left toward the tail end of the warehouse area here.  I'd be hard pressed to say, though.  It's still a bit crowded out there even now.  It was absolute bedlam earlier."


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 22, 2007)

"Let's hunt down that Racid fellow. Nothing important stands in our way."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 22, 2007)

Voadam smiles in return when Vaja offers her thanks and asks her. "*Do you know where Rancid stays?*"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

Pilgrim pulls himself away from the door and asks, "Did I hear we're moving on? Thank the winds!"


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Wildman is getting some final details, but I think we are ready to go search the warehouses. Hmm... how much did you hear? Apparently Racid is near some warehouses. Pardon me for a moment. Lewit returns to Vaja for a moment, after waiting for Voadam to finish speaking and Vaja to answer him. "Lady Vaja, could I ask a favor of you? When the guards return, could you tell them the small detail that one of Cheal's men who ran off early had the wand? I know this is a lie, but it is important that the guards think this. It would be of great help."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 22, 2007)

Vaja replies to Lewit.  "I haven't mentioned anything of yet as to a wand.  If asked, and I doubt I will be, for the Guard's no cause to inquire, I'll simply speak the truth as I saw it, which was the last I saw of any wand, if it could even be called such for it looked more of a stick to me, was the thing lying on the floor when it was dropped."   The barkeep crosses her arms and winks at Lewit.  

To Voadam, Vaja says, "I don't know where he stays, Rancid's a bit of wandering soul.  He makes the rounds to the city's taprooms, though."  Vaja ticks off tavern names.  "The Copper Coin, The Knight's Laurel, The Squire's Peg, The Traveler's Rest.  I don't think you'd be likely to find him at The Admiral's Pipe.  He knows he's not welcome there.  Too rich, even for his blood."   Vaja pauses, a thought ripening in her head.  "That reminds me, there's sommat you should know about the little devil.  Rancid's only a nickname that he acquired a few years back.  It stuck well enough, but it's not his real name.  He's actually the lesser son of House Forsythe.  When the old Lord passed and the first son assumed the title, one of the first things he did was give Rancid the boot."  Vaja hefts a tipped table upright and dusts her hands.  "Seems every family has a black sheep, eh?  He's been Rancid so long to me that I'm struggling to recall his given name.  Danian, I think it was.  Maybe."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 22, 2007)

Voadam helps her heft the table and says "*That is quite helpful, thank you. Danian Forsythe. Its a start. Unlikely to return to his family for aid then unless he was completely desperate*." Voadam resheathes his new sword and heads out with the others, looking pleased with himself as he muses over the puzzle pieces.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 23, 2007)

Fixing his gaze at the two men, Gamad waits for them to leave, then he returns to the main hall to meet the others


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 23, 2007)

Maelicent looks up from his work as the strange albino dwarf makes to leave. _"If it be so important to ya ta keep yer wand secret ye'd best stay here till the giant-kin come out ta tell us the guards have gone."_ The Gudwulf warrior glances sideways nervously as he hesitantly holds out an empty hand palm up towards the dwarf. _"So ah... Can I be seeing tha stick?"_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 23, 2007)

*Gamad*

_Despite being a goblin the humanoid brought up a good point_
Gamad thinks and nods to Mael.
He then sits beside him and decides it is a good time to check the wand, he pulls it out and show it to the goblin.
Now that is a magical stick, don't touch!
He says and fix his distorter gaze upon the goblin.
For those who don't master the arcane powers a simple wand could be deadly and dangerous.
Gamad concentrates and tries to feel the magic within the wand.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 23, 2007)

The goblin warrior, with a pair of glossy black demon legs in his lap, studies the supposedly magical stick along with its odd bearer. He'd seen the destructive power of magic firsthand and wasn't eager to repeat the experience, but Maelicent remained curiously fascinated nonetheless. This small misshapen giant-kin along with his odd stick was the first tangible example of adventurer magic that he'd had a chance to observe since his tribe had been wiped out; he wasn't about to let the opportunity to learn something of their mysterious ways slip by if he could help it. _"So ah... What's it good fer then? Does it throw fire or lightning?"_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 24, 2007)

*Gamad*

I don't know yet, I need time to work and study the magic within the innocent looking stick.
Gamad replies, wave the wand in the air and turn it upside down to impress the small goblin.
Sometimes …
He says with hoarse voice
You need to speak a magical word to ignite the magical flame of the arcane power.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 24, 2007)

Maelicent watches Gamad ineffectively twirl the stick around with ever growing skepticism. He'd seen his gangmates both charred and frozen by magic and this display, so far, was less than impressive. _"What word?"_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 24, 2007)

*Gamad*

I don't know...yet
The dwarf snarls back to the goblin
Let's peek if everything is ok outside
The impolite wizard says and hopes it will stop the annoying question of the goblin


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 25, 2007)

"Hmm, should we wait for the Albino and the goblin or go ahead to the warehouses?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2007)

"*I did overhear the guards saying they were going to do a quick check in the back near the stables. Did those two make it out and we are meeting them later or do we need to make sure there was no mischief back there?"*


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 26, 2007)

"It is really best if we get moving. How does it sound if I go check on them and everyone else goes ahead? I'll catch up with the other two. "

(OoC: If everyone agrees, Lewit heads for the stables)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

ooc: food poisoning is not fun.  

The Kobold Knight finally free to rejoin the party does so and says, "I for one just want to make sure this Rancid does not get away."


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 30, 2007)

(bump ;x?)

Lewit heads for the stables.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 31, 2007)

Lewit ventures out back and, looking around, quickly discerns that the guards must have already visited and left, taking the body of the dead stableboy with them.  

From inside the stable, Maelicent peers out between the cracks in the stable's wooden slats and notes that the coast is clear.  The goblin spies no one outside, save for one of the giant-kin from the bar.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 31, 2007)

Maelicent wipes the demon-flesh scrapings off his dagger before replacing it into his boot. Gathering up his burden, the Gudwulf warrior pulls the rim of his horned helmet down to cast a protective shadow over his face as he peers around suspiciously from the stable doorway. Satisfied Mael steps back into the open air to greet the lone giant-kin. _"Uh. Hey. So they ah... gone?"_


----------



## SlagMortar (Jan 31, 2007)

Brakkus hurriedly saddles up Chop Liver and is ready to go after Rancid.


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 31, 2007)

Lewit shrugs slightly, "All clues point to yes, Goblin... We are going to go look for Racid and get some more information on it. There is a high chance that more of the spidery-folk will appear with that stick still around, so it might be best to stick together. You coming?"


----------



## Rino (Jan 31, 2007)

Dter is still sitting in front of shining his shield, when lewit returns he is just about done and looks at it reclecting the sun on it to look for imperfections


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 31, 2007)

The small warrior tilts his head slightly so the rim of his helmet hides his eyes for a moment as he considers the matter briefly. Looking back up at the giant-kin the goblin answers. _"I'm tired o' waitin ta start tha adventure. Sure as blood I'll be goin. I'm the Gudwulf, but me name's Maelicent. Some people in the Cockatrice call me Malice though."__ And some other things_; the goblin thinks to himself bitterly. _"Can ye help me move tha kills inta the stables for safe keepin? I'll finish cleanin em later."_


----------



## Voadam (Jan 31, 2007)

Voadam turns to the kobold "*So to these bars then to start our investigations, and if that fails to turn up anything then off to the noble house. He could have gotten the wand anywhere, but it is not implausible that a hard on their luck banished noble would steal a valuable item from the brother who banished him*."

"*So this Bahamaut is a sky god then*?"


----------



## BRP2 (Jan 31, 2007)

"Hmm, okay I'll lend a hand. Why are you collecting these anyway Gudwelice?"


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 31, 2007)

"_Gud*wulf*._" The goblin holds up the two legs he'd already begun cleaning to show the giant-kin before heading for the kitchen door. _"These here are light but real strong and they got a good flex to em too. They'll make great bow shafts. The hide o' the beasts is hard as iron but light like wood. I be bettin that ye'd be able to make good armor and shields out o' the stuff. Can probably trade em to bowers and smiths for a good bit."_

With Lewit's help, Maelicent will try dragging the two wolf-spider carcasses in the taproom out through the kitchen and into the stable we're he'll cover them up with hay as best as possible.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 1, 2007)

"*If Danian Forsythe did steal the wand from House Forsythe, then there may be cultists among the Forsythe House. They could be guardians who held it secure for generations until young Danian stole it, or they could have held it in connection with dark cult activities. We will have to be ready either way. You said the wand did not detect as evil though. I would have thought that a demon queen's appendage crafted into a wand would still detect as evil, though I don't have that much direct experience with demonic craftings*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 1, 2007)

*Gamad*

Following the Goblin and Lewit back to the bar, Gamad turns to others with horase voice.
What now? What happened with the guards?
I feel it's not safe to remain in here.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 1, 2007)

Dter's shield is spit shined to gleaming perfection, Brakkus stands outside the back of the Cockatrice with a saddled Chop Liver, and Maelicent (with help from Lewit) has secured the ichorous remains of the wolf spiders inside the narrow stable.  

Vaja sticks her head up from re-arranging things on the shelves under the bar.  "I'd start at either the Traveler's Rest or the Copper Coin were I you.  Rancid'll be upset and wanting comfort, I'd bet.  It's easy to blend in at the Rest, but the Buttonslow's have the best nutty brown so he may go for comfort.  That, or some hidey hole in the warehouse district.  Any of you what can track?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 2, 2007)

"*Thank you Vaja. My guess would be hiding would be more important than drinking, but that would be a thinking choice and he could be panicking. Let's see if there are still tracks leading towards one or the other from his terror flight. I have a little skill in tracking, so I'll see what I can find*." Voadam will get directions to the various pubs if he needs them, then retrace Rancid's steps if he can, looking in the dirt of the street for disturbances from someone running flat out in stark terror, the paces spaced widely from fleeing at top speed.


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 2, 2007)

"Yeah, thanks Vaja," smiles Brakkus.  He leaves the rangers to the front so as not to disrupt their activity and ride along behind with an eye out for more trouble.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 3, 2007)

Several members of the tracking party who've been in Teggest numerous months readily supply Voadam with directions on how to get to the drinking establishments listed by Vaja.

The streets in Teggest are, for the most part, laid with brick paving stones.  Voadam circles in front of the Golden Cockatrice, hunting for footsteps leading in any direction with haste.  Given the panicked nature of the crowd that fled the festhall, however, the job proves to be daunting.  Voadam circles and circles, trying to make sense of any clue he can find to locate which steps might have been made by Rancid.  Maelicent's eye is better.  From the west end of the block, Maelicent spies a drop of blood, then another half a block down.  Judging by the splatter mark, it seems like the droplets would've fallen from mid-way up a creature of middling height.  In a city full of humans and street of hard paving stones, it's precious little to go on, but the tracks Maelicent finds seem to be made by someone in a hurry, heading west further into the Warehouse District.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 3, 2007)

While the rest of the giant-kin along with the excitable lizard-kin follow Voadam around the street Maelicent, half a block away, kneels to inspect a single spot of blood-soaked earth. It seemed the small goblin's skill with blood extended beyond simply dying his clothes with the substance. Already the drop was growing faint to the eye as several of the panicked giant-kin had stepped over it in their haste to escape the earlier battle. After continuing on away from the Cockatrice the Gudwulf warrior spots a second drop and again stops to inspect it. Finally he calls out loudly to the others while pointing westwards. _*"Hey! Your friend bled this-a-way."*_


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 3, 2007)

"So it would appear he did go to the warehouse district after all. Let us hurry and follow this trail."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 3, 2007)

*Gamad*

It is not safe for me to travel and find Rancid.
Say the albino dwarf as they all stand and speak. Pieces of dry hay pop out from his uncombed hair and beard but he seems unconcerned about it
My place is down the road, at the "Sniffing pig" inn, meet me over there when you find the human.

Gamad does not intend to follow the others around the city and endanger himself, he is going to the inn where he stays, to take care of his donkey Hamor and hide the wand from sight, he'll then hide in his room and wait for the other to come.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2007)

"*He was wounded? I only saw him get terror struck by the demon's magic. Hmm, well then, I think we should proceed and hit the first drinking establishment on our list that lies this way*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 5, 2007)

Maelicent and Voadam follow the sporadic droplets of blood and lead the party further west, into the heart of the warehouse district.  Brakkus follows on Chop Liver.  As the rangers follow the blood trail, the droplets grow farther and farther apart and smaller, their splatter marks less forceful.  This time of day, the district isn't too busy.  Most of the merchants have set up shop fronts elsewhere in the city and don't deal directly out of their storehouses.  In another two hours, however, the warehouses will be bustling with activity at the day's end as cartloads of goods are inventoried.  The blood droplets disappear altogether on the western edge of the district, where the warehouses give way to city's Grotto Ward and some of the better middle-class residences on the lower terraces of the ward.  

After the final droplet of blood, the group finds themselves on the last block of the warehouse area.  Three large storage buildings abutt the street separating the warehouse district from the Grotto Ward.  One of them, the largest building, has a sign out front that reads "Gest Textiles."  The other two buildings are unmarked.  One has a cart out front with a horse attached.  A pair of human workers heft crates onto the cart while a driver sits up front, reins in his hand.  The third building looks to be abandoned; one of the side windows is cracked and has a jagged hole in the corner.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2007)

"*He could have a hidey hole in that abandoned warehouse or in any place in the city. If those are warehouse workers and not the cartman's men they might have been here all day and seen him when he went by. I'll go ask them. Anybody seen where the prodigal Forsythe was wounded? The better the description the better, I think.*"


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 5, 2007)

_"I'll take a look around."_ Maelicent spits and then trots off before the group draws the attention of the nearby laborers. Rounding the corner of the warehouse, the soft stepping Gudwulf warrior quickly disappears into the alleyway between two of the multistory structures. Moving cautiously and deliberately from cover to cover, Maelicent tries to gauge the relative size and layout of the three buildings. As he circumvents the three structures, the goblins notes the location of doors while checking to see if they're locked and peeks through windows to see who or what, if anything, might be visible inside the buildings.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 5, 2007)

The doors on Warehouse 1 are thrown open and the two workers go in and out as they load crates.  The door on Warehouse 2 has a chain around the door handles and appears to be locked.  All the windows on Warehouse 2 are shut, save for the one that is cracked and open to the elements.  Peering inside Warehouse 2, Maelicent doesn't see much other than dust, some thick cobwebs along most of the interior windows, and what looks to be an office in one of the corners with the door shut.  Gest Textiles is better secured and has only the front windows and main doors.  Inside, Maelicent spies reams of cloth, miscellaneous crates, a row of offices along the back wall, and a guard sitting on a wooden bench lazily smoking a pipe and who seems totally oblivious to any goings on in the street outside.  Gest Textiles is locked.


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 6, 2007)

"He was stabbed in the arm, I think."  Brakkus walks his horse over toward the workers with Voadam, but leaves the talking up to him.  He uses the height provided by Chop Liver to see into the warehouse.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2007)

When asked by Voadam about whether anyone matching Rancid's description has passed by, the cartwright points at the abandoned warehouse with the cracked window.  "Lex Brodie's old flax exchange.  Maybe half an hour ago."


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 6, 2007)

H.L. nods slightly as the workers speak. "Well, Lets get checking".

Lewit, assuming others follow him, make his way toward the warehouse with the cracked window. He tries to appear as peaceful as possible. If they should see Racid, he gives off the image that he means no harm.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2007)

"*Thank you Goodman. Much appreciated.*" Voadam heads over towards the warehouse with the others. "*He still could be spooked, we should have someone in the back in case he tries to jump out a window to run away. I'm going to talk to him, reassure him that Traven is dead and no threat now, but it would be best to be ready.*"

Voadam peers at the doorway and flicks his eyes over the windows as the group approaches, senses alert for ambush before stepping inside.

Once inside Voadam will call out "*Hello! I'm one of the men from the Cockatrice. Your safe for the moment. The man who attacked you is dead. The spiders are dead. I need to talk to you*."


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 6, 2007)

Maelicent watches his giant-kin allies converse with the laborers from behind a drain pipe at the corner of the abandoned warehouse. When he sees them striding purposefully his way, heading towards the building's front door, the goblin quickly ducks down and returns to the cracked window he'd spied through earlier. He arrives there in time to hear Voadam's voice echo loudly through the cavernous interior. Slowly shimmying back into position onto the windowsill, the Gudwulf warrior tries to conceal himself while drawing an arrow and peeking back through the cracked glass.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2007)

The thick chains wrapped around the door handles of Brodie's old flax exchange bar Voadam and Lewit from entering outright.  Maelicent, Voadam, and Lewit all three hear the distinct sounds of scuffling echo from inside the abandoned exchange.  Maelicent, who can see through the cobwebbed cracked window, spies the corner office with its closed door.  Though the goblin can see the office and inside the warehouse, both, the sound must be coming from inside the office for there's no other identifable source in the warehouse proper.  Voadam doesn't spot any signs of ambush, but the chains on the front door look thick enough and relatively untouched.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2007)

"*This looks secure here, the window then*." Voadam heads over to the cracked window as the only obvious available entry point.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2007)

The jagged glass along the top third of the window resembles canines, the window an open maw.  Someone has smoothed out the rest of the window frame, however, for what glass there might once have been there is missing entirely and entering this way proves little threat to the intruder.  Voadam climbs through, calling out after going in.  From inside the office across the way, the sound of wood can be heard scraping across the warehouse's floor.  Three-quarters of the way across the interior of the old flax exchange, a loud thud reverates, rattling the glass in the building's old bubbled windows.  

Please consult the attached map and select a grid square on which you would like to put your PC.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2007)

Having just come in and stepped inside looking around H4 looks right for Voadam. Hearing the thud, Voadam instantly dashes towards the sound, thinking Forsythe is panicking again and making a break for it. "*Stop!"*


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 6, 2007)

H.L. attempts to keep hidden (Move Silently and/or Hide) and assists Voadam. If someone tries to run away, H.L. attempts to corner him(or her). He draws his rapier.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 6, 2007)

Since Maelicent has an unobstructed view of the entire interior space as well as some cover he'll remain hidden where he is and cover Voadam with his bow through the open window.


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 6, 2007)

Brakkus stays mounted and outside the warehouse so that he more easily chase down Rancid should he escape.  If Voadam calls for help, he will dismount and enter the building through the window.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2007)

With Brakkus and Maelicent outside covering the exits, Voadam and H.Lewit enter via the broken window.  Upon hearing the thud, Voadam rushes to the office door.  Finding the door unlocked, Voadam flings it open to find Rancid lying on his backside on top of a desk that has been drug underneath a trap door in the office's ceiling.  A knotted rope hanging from an iron rail on the roof tells the story.  Rancid had been trying to climb up the rope when he must've lost his footing and fell.  The man lies sprawled flat on his back, murmuring in pain but eyeing Voadam with fear.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 7, 2007)

Voadam starts talking to the writhing man. "*I'm not here to kill you or hurt you. The spider demons who were after you for your wand are dead now. By my hands and by those with me. Traven the bouncer who attacked and dweomered you was also a demon after your wand. I put my fist through his skull. He's dead now too. I dispersed the thugs who were waiting to rob you of the wand in the Cockatrice. I . . . talked with them and they won't come after you. You are safe for the moment. I am Voadam the Green Wizard of Althora, I hunt demons. I know the demon lord who sent Traven after your wand. He is powerful and evil. I need you to tell me everything you can about the wand. What it is, what it does, where you got it. Ask Lewitt if you can trust me and if what I say is true and then lets see if we can get some magical healing for you*."


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 7, 2007)

Lewit utters in a cold voice to Racid while staring just as coldly at Voadam, "You can't trust him..."

He waits a few seconds then drops his cold attitude and breaks into a small smile facing Racid.

"I am joking. This fella here, he is a nice guy. He knows all about the scary spidery folk. A lot more than me and I think a lot more than you. You are in good hands now Racid. We will make sure you are safe, but we need some answers, that is all. Are you okay?". Lewit puts away his rapier and tries to assist Racid in getting up.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 7, 2007)

*Gamad*

_"Meanwhile in the Sniffing pig …"_

Here you go … old lad
Says the albino dwarf and pets Hamor on the back.
It seems we got something on our itchy back, you got hay and I got a new wand.
He grins to himself, begin to cough loudly and spits a big sticky mucous on the ground.
Bah… darn with this sickness, the bloody dwarfs and their curse
He mutters for himself, makes his way to main lounge and finds a shadowy spot in the inn to wait for the others.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 7, 2007)

Rancid tries to move his right arm and grimaces in pain.  After catching his breath, the man gives up trying to move and simply lays, sprawled, on the dusty desk.  In a voice weak with pain, Rancid says, "Don't want it...no more...you...take it.  Too...too...much trouble."   When Lewit tries to help Rancid to his feet, the man cries out as the sound of grinding bone becomes audible in the narrow quarters of the office.  "Leg might...be...broken."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 7, 2007)

Inside the shadowy tavern, Gamad suddenly has a very strong urge to order everything around him.  The benches that are scattered slightly off-center at his table become irksome, and likewise his cup is not neatly arranged in front of him.  His own clothing and gear that are untidy also become troublesome.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 7, 2007)

"*Hold still*." Voadam draws his wand and invokes its magic. A green light illuminates the end of the wand and he touches it to the broken leg.

ooc Voadam expends a charge to give him some healing.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 7, 2007)

Voadam touches the wand lightly to Rancid.  Green energy flows from Voadam's hand, through the wand, into Rancid's leg.  With a soft grinding sound and a snap, Voadam heals Rancid for 8 points.  Rancid, at first looking like he'd like nothing better than to back the hell away from yet another wand and from Voadam and H.Lewit as well, gives in to his incapacitation and lies still for his healing.  Some of the man's wariness is shed at Voadam's healing and Rancid looks at Voadam and Lewit with a new light in his eyes.  Sitting up on the desk but not yet testing weight on his leg, Rancid rubs at his neck.  "Hurts, but better.  It's all kinda a blur back there in the Cockatrice."   Rancid suddenly looks hugely uncertain.  "Did I injure you in the fight?  By the Gods, I'm sorry if I did.  I've a strong arm and a sharp dagger and have been known to be set off with less cause."   The fop looks like he might have a hard time sticking a boiled ham with a butter knife.

Somewhat recovered, Rancid continues.  "The wand.  Right.  It heals.  Alas, I once lived by the sword, but that profession seemed so dreadfully messy, not to mention dangerous.  Now I spend my days practicing what limited healing arts I have and tempting fate in ways less dangerous than looking for monsters to fight."  Rancid pauses, nonplussed.  "Though if monsters are going to bring the fight my way, then I suppose I shall have to rethink even the healing occupation."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 7, 2007)

"*Where did you get it? Do you know anything of its history? Why others were after it*?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 7, 2007)

"I got it a couple months ago, found it really.  Group I was with was down at the Hulks at night was swimming in the Tegyrn.  I found it on the riverbank, seemed just like any other stick 'til the next sunup when the fog of drink cleared and I saw how the ebony was fitted on the metal part.  With how much wine I'd had, it's a Trickster's miracle that I still had the darn thing in a pocket.  My family's one of the better names in the city and I'd seen the family priest use a stick like it once on my sister when she had the pox.  I shook the wand for a week, trying words out, till I hit on 'ruat,' after the old Hellenic."  Rancid smiles unctuously.  "That did the trick, all right.  I'd always worried after that that someone'd steal the wand from me, for it made me a decent enough living, but never in any nightmare did I imagine those..._things_...would come after me.  Or it.  What'd you call 'em?  Demons?  Real demons?  They only looked like the world's worst sort of spiders to me."  Rancid shivers in distaste.  "Spiders.  I always did dislike 'em."


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 7, 2007)

"Are you sure it is a healing wand? Have you ever actually used this one?".


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 7, 2007)

"I used it three times, made some gold off travelers at the Rest.  It seemed to work just fine."  Rancid looks at Lewit's boots. "Your boot has blood on it.  You might want to clean that."   Looking at the dust in the office, Rancid tsks.  "Meant to get a broom and a cloth in here.  Look at this mess!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 8, 2007)

*Pilgrim: Kobold Paladin of Bahamut*

Pilgrim looks out the windows keeping a look out.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 8, 2007)

"You don't say..." Lewit utters then stands up and almost falls prone while checking the bottom of his boot. "Wildman, you deal with the rest, I'm going to go clean my boots outside". Lewit walks out of the office, sits downs and starts scratching/wiping off the blood with anything he can find nearby.


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 8, 2007)

Seeing Lewit emerge from the building and begin cleaning blood off his boot, Brakkus asks in a low tone, "Was he in there?  You didn't kick him to death, did you?  You know he's our only good lead."


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 8, 2007)

"Oh, he's in there, and not dead. Voadam is talking to him and we now have the wand. Also, these are not my death-stomping footware of choice".


----------



## Voadam (Feb 8, 2007)

"*Do you practice any tradition of magic? Arcane, Divine, the nature magic of druid or ranger? Mind Magery? Do you have a knack for getting magic to work for you or is it that the wand works even for those without any magical skill*?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 8, 2007)

Voadam considers. "*Someone sent the demons to get the wand, knowing it was in the Cockatrice with you. What were the names of those you healed? Did many know you had the wand? How did you advertise for your healing*?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2007)

Rancid starts to answer Voadam's first question, but quickly becomes very confused with all the rapid-fire questions until his mouth hangs open listlessly as Voadam finishes.  Blinking at Voadam, Rancid drawls, "There's some in my family who've benefitted from father's purse and've had magical or clerical training, but not me."   Rancid sniffs.  "I've grander plans than healing Charline of pox or using magic to sweep the dust from the billiards room.  I can sing a ditty fairly well and I've seen enough of those sticks in my own house to know how to give one a try.  No sir, the place for me's on stage at the Mill.  The Mountebank Mill, maybe you've heard of it?  Grand costume's they've--"   Rancid breaks off.  "I can see you're not interested in the Mill.  The stick?  It won't work for just anyone?  I never figured...lessee.  Two of those I dunno their names.  Just some folk passing through the city on their way elsewhere.  Marrund, maybe.  They were dwarves.  The one, though, can't forget her.  She works a show down in the Rivermark close to Moss's Agates and Gewgaws.  Arquesta, her name is.  She's a pretty lady, long black hair, gypsy eyes, and has this troupe of trained white ra--"   Rancid coughs.  "Sorry, not interested in that either, are you?"

The human fop gingerly gets down from the dusty table, wincing a little as he tests his weight on his repaired leg.  "Look, I'm pretty hurt an' this ain't my abode.  If you could just keep quiet that you saw me here?  I'll be on my way.  Maybe it's time I took my skill on to Gorles or Daroln.  Never seen a demon before today and can't say that I want to repeat the experience."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 9, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Inside the shadowy tavern, Gamad suddenly has a very strong urge to order everything around him.  The benches that are scattered slightly off-center at his table become irksome, and likewise his cup is not neatly arranged in front of him.  His own clothing and gear that are untidy also become troublesome.




Hmm, what's that?!
Gamad mutters to himself and removes the pieces of hay out of his uncombed beard, he then arranges his own personal cup in front of him.
Hmm … something wrong, yes, where is my ale?
He waves to one of the wenches and mutters under his hood.
A dwarven spirit and some sausages … now! I'm hungry.
He asks without manners and straightens his cloth


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

The wench nods but shrinks away from Gamad after bringing his platter of sausages.  The girl's serving apron is askew and Gamad is bothered by her untidy appearance.  The hair in her long brown braid has come loose in several places; tendrils of hair poke out, lending the wench a frazzled appearance.  That, and one of the laces in the brace of the girl's bosom is frayed at the end.  Looking around, Gamad notices that nearly everyone in the entire taproom has at least one thing about their person that is errant.  A squire's short sword sheath isn't straight on his belt, the barkeep's mustaches are in want of trimming, and the cloaks of several city goers are laden with dust.  How pleasing it would be if everything were neat and tidy, and clean.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 9, 2007)

*Gamad*

Gamad mutters to himself about the people's appearance, about his own appearance, he stands up and takes the tray of food and his cup of spirit to his room.
_Something is wrong and it's no the ale._
He think, he takes out the wand and place it on his pillow, then he looks around again, on himself, even goes for a moment out from his room to check the lounge again.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

While perhaps not as strong as his earlier urges, Gamad finds enough downstairs in the Pig disordered that the room is still somewhat unpleasant to his senses.  As he wanders around the inn muttering to himself, Gamad attracts several frowns of disdain and disgust from other patrons.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Rancid starts to answer Voadam's first question, but quickly becomes very confused with all the rapid-fire questions until his mouth hangs open listlessly as Voadam finishes.  Blinking at Voadam, Rancid drawls, "There's some in my family who've benefitted from father's purse and've had magical or clerical training, but not me."   Rancid sniffs.  "I've grander plans than healing Charline of pox or using magic to sweep the dust from the billiards room.  I can sing a ditty fairly well and I've seen enough of those sticks in my own house to know how to give one a try.  No sir, the place for me's on stage at the Mill.  The Mountebank Mill, maybe you've heard of it?  Grand costume's they've--"   Rancid breaks off.  "I can see you're not interested in the Mill.  The stick?  It won't work for just anyone?  I never figured...lessee.  Two of those I dunno their names.  Just some folk passing through the city on their way elsewhere.  Marrund, maybe.  They were dwarves.  The one, though, can't forget her.  She works a show down in the Rivermark close to Moss's Agates and Gewgaws.  Arquesta, her name is.  She's a pretty lady, long black hair, gypsy eyes, and has this troupe of trained white ra--"   Rancid coughs.  "Sorry, not interested in that either, are you?"
> 
> The human fop gingerly gets down from the dusty table, wincing a little as he tests his weight on his repaired leg.  "Look, I'm pretty hurt an' this ain't my abode.  If you could just keep quiet that you saw me here?  I'll be on my way.  Maybe it's time I took my skill on to Gorles or Daroln.  Never seen a demon before today and can't say that I want to repeat the experience."




"*That would be best. The one who summoned those demons is after the wand and believes you have it. There will be more blood spilled before this is over with. I will question this Arquesta. I will confirm your story Danian Forsythe. If you have told me truth you can hide in safety while I hunt down this summoner. One last question before you go, what does 'ruat' mean in old hellenic?"*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

Rancid pales at Voadam's implied threat but answers the question put to him."It means 'to mend.' Found it in a lexicon.  How'd you know my name?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2007)

Voadam grins, "*I'm good at learning things I want to know. 'To mend' heh. Sounds like Bjorn Bjornson's works. Go to Gorles. Or Daroln. Lay low for a while. You no longer have the wand and I will be working on finding and taking care of them*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

"Think I'll try the window.  The rooftop sounds less appealing now than it did earlier."   Rancid exits via the open office door and makes for the broken window across the room.

Maelicent, ensconced outside the warehouse window, clearly sees Rancid walk out and notes that the human looks a bit worse for the wear.  The man walks with a distinct limp.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

Dter shuffles around outside near Chop Liver.  Clearly agitated about something, at length the dwarf grumbles.  "Shouldn't've left 'im by hisself.  I'm going to head off to that taproom, meet up with the albino.  This whole thing don't sit well with me.  Brakkus, Pilgrim, come find us when yer done here.  Seems well enough under control."

Dter breaks off and walks across town to the inn to join Gamad.  Finding the albino in the common room grumbling about sommat, Dter walks up and jerks his chin in recognition at Gamad.  "Ale?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2007)

Voadam glances up at the knotted rope then shakes his head. "*Bards*." 

He heads out immediately after Rancid and catches up to the bard before he skips out "*I thought of one more thing I want from you before you are on your way. I am interested in that woman. I want you to bring me to her and provide an introduction. It would be most helpful.*" Voadam sheathes his wand then.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

Rancid's shoulders slump.  "Alright.  If she's not there today, I can at least show you were Moss's Agates and Gewgaws is."  The fop looks neither pleased nor excited to be pressed into service.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2007)

Voadam smiles at Forsythe "*Good man*". He turns to his companions. "*We have a new lead, we are heading to the Rivermark. But I've been thinking. I want to send someone back with the dwarf, just in case*."

Once someone says Dter has already gone Voadam will nod. "*Good then*."


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 9, 2007)

"Sounds like an idea.  Is that where he found it?"  When told no, Brakkus mentions, "If our leads dry up, it may be worth taking a look around where it was found.  Maybe the demons can sense it and didn't have to be told where it was by anyone.  Good think Dter thought to go back to check on Gamad."


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 9, 2007)

Maelicent, sitting on the windowsill, sheathes his arrow when he finally sees Voadam and the elusive Rancid casually emerge from within the office. The goblin had been listening in on the pair's conversation but was still having trouble understanding some of the giant-kin's words. The Gudwulf warrior hops down to stand clear as the oversized humans begin clumsily clambering through the window. Maelicent listens to Voadam's conclusion, surprised by his own feelings of admiration for the oddly eloquent self-described demon-hunter. _He's what I've been lookin fer. If he ain't an adventurer I dunno what is._ When prompted the goblin points out the dwarf's departure.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lewit is quite pleased with his cleaned boats. He seems to care little about what is being said, but is absorbing it anyway.

"I think Dter is doing what you want. Hmm, interesting turn of events eh? I'm ready to continue the game when you are".


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 10, 2007)

*Gamad*

Looking at Dter the wizard replies
Look at yourself, you need to straighten your cloth, and thinking about it … hmm…
Gamad goes to the innkeeper an ask for a broom and a bowl of fresh water.
I need a bath and to clean my room, I'll wait in my room for the wench to bring me the stuff, I'll pay accordingly.
Turning to Dter he says
I'll be down soon, wait for the others
He then departs, leaving the dwarf priest to stare at him.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 12, 2007)

SlagMortar said:
			
		

> "Sounds like an idea.  Is that where he found it?"  When told no, Brakkus mentions, "If our leads dry up, it may be worth taking a look around where it was found.  Maybe the demons can sense it and didn't have to be told where it was by anyone.  Good think Dter thought to go back to check on Gamad."




"*Traven was looking for the wand but went undercover as a human bouncer at the Cocaktrice to find it. It seems likely to me he heard of its use and who had it, as well as that our friend here frequented the Cockatrice. He didn't make his move until the wand was actually pulled out, so I don't think Traven could sense it. I think he wanted to see it before making his move so he'd be sure he actually got it. I think he was afraid if he simply killed our young friend immediately the wand might have beem hidden away somewhere and he would not be able to find it. Having been tasked to find it as I believe he was, he would not want to take that chance. 

The other demons were summoned in the back and simply killed their way forward screaming for it. It is possible they could sense it and simply wanted to kill everything in their path, but they seemed lesser beings than Traven, so I think it unlikely. Their summmoner probably learned of the wand the same way as Traven.

I think Traven heard of the wand's use from one who had been healed by it, so we will see if the Lady Aquesa of the Gypsy eyes and white rats met anyone of Traven's description. And how she fared from this healing. It could be a pure positive energy healing, but with the demonic connections I want to see if there are any other noticeable effects that linger on those who are touched by its magic.*"


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 12, 2007)

_By the maw, I think I'd be startin to catch what the demon-hunter be talkin about... Maybe I can do this adventurin business after all._ _*"That be makin some sense me thinks. So ah, your healin wand; did ja get that while huntin demons too? They always take a liking to healin magic?"*_


----------



## Voadam (Feb 12, 2007)

Voadam turns to the goblin. "*You caught that I healed him with mine*?" Voadam glances up and sees the line of sight through the window to where the goblin must have been watching from and nods. "*Good eyes*."

"*My wand was something I acquired from the church of Johan when I was in Althora. It can heal people but the same power that heals the living also harms the walking dead.

The demon lord who Traven swore by is named Xiphid. He was once a power that in ancient times conquered the world and placed the mortal races into an age of darkness. He was overcome by mortal heroes who managed to bind him and imprison him through great magics and he was not heard of for ages.

A renegade of my order, Demmin Nass the Black, delved into dark magics and secretly created a demon cult to revive Xiphid. When Nass began slaughtering villages to create his undead servants I and my order captured him, not knowing about his cult we thought him merely a mass murdering necromancer. We knew he had learned soul magic so that death would free his spirit to itself return elsewhere as an undead wizard so we imprisoned him without access to his magics where he would have rotted. However his cult was able to free him and when next I tracked him down he managed to catch me in a trap so I watched as his plans to revive and bind an Aspect of Xiphid to his service came to fruition. 

An Aspect is only a portion of the lord's true might, but quickly the demon was trying to manipulate events to free himself and return to his full power instead of being bound to a mortal man's service. This included dealing with me to place a thorn in the side of Nass. A bound fiend must obey the commands of its binder, but smart ones find ways to betray their masters and serve their own ends while following their commands. You cannot trust a true fiend.

In any case I managed to escape and began to rally forces against Nass, Xiphid, and the mortal forces they were gathering to their cause. The Church of the god Johan was one I allied with and I asked for this wand both to heal the living as I worked against the demon, but also to have a weapon against the spirit dead servitors that Nass created. I can use certain forms of divine magic, including wands such as this that heal. Without it, Nass' spectral manavore would have finished me off the last time I fought Xiphid and the horde of Nass' undead creations he was commanding.

Demonic magic is usually Chaotic and destructive though. Healing seems an odd effect for a demon queen's "segment". That is why I'm worried about the lady Arquesta. I want to make sure the wand does not leave behind a curse of chaos when it heals. It could just be a demonic cult item they chose to invest with divine healing the same way a cleric of a good or evil god could, but I want to see the effects of its healing with my own eyes.*"


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 12, 2007)

Voadam = red, Brakkus = blue
Traven ... 
Yes, ah-
"The other demons ..."
I agree-"
"I think Traven ..."
"Look, your conclusions all make sense, but it still seems like we are missing a lot of information.  The location it was found is just another thing to check if the rest of our leads don't turn up anything.  Let's go find this gypsy!  We can talk more on the way."


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 12, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Voadam turns to the goblin. "*You caught that I healed him with mine*?" Voadam glances up and sees the line of sight through the window to where the goblin must have been watching from and nods. "*Good eyes*."



Maelicent follows Voadam's gaze through the window and shakes his head. *"Good ears. I didn't see ya use it; just heard him say his leg was broken and that you were gonna fix it. Ye showed me yer own wand back at the drinkin hall, remember? I figured that's what ye meant to use ta fix his leg. Now he's walkin about. See?"* The Gudwulf warrior seems proud that his deductive ability had proved up to the task of dealing with the giant-kin.

Unfortunately Maelicent's short-lived victory is quashed beneath a torrent of big unfamiliar words, names and a convoluted chain of events as the demon-hunting giant-kin launches into another one of his rambling stories. Any feeling of confidence and competence the goblin might have been enjoying is effectively shattered by Voadam's verbal onslaught, much like the broken window beside which he stood. When the story finally ends, Maelicent is once more at a loss for words. All he can think to say is: *"Ahh. Right..."*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 13, 2007)

Brakkus, Voadam, Maelicent, Pilgrim, and H. Lewit escort an unhappy and limping Rancid east through the warehouses back toward the Golden Cockatrice.  Before the Cockatrice can be passed, however, Rancid takes a jog south and east toward Nickleby Bar.  While the Bar's grand arched gate is still hidden from view behind a field of warehouses, the city's 70 foot outer wall looms near.  The wall in this section is crenellated and Guard archers stand duty atop the wall's catwalk.  As the companions walk, the wall provides no shade on this side and the sun beats down harshly on armor and blade.  The city rises in elevation to the east, and the ramshackle maze of shanties known to locals as Teg's Throat that sits to the east of the Rivermark comes into view.

With Rancid in the lead beside two of the party, the warehouse district gives way, finally yielding in full to Nickleby Bar and Overtegyrn Byway, the city's main north-south thoroughfare.  After crossing the very busy Byway, the companions find themselves in the labrythine Rivermark, the city's open marketplace.  A bizarre jumble of buildings with shops on the street level and residence apartments on the second or rare third storey, the River Market, or Rivermark as it is colloquially known, is Teggest's primary entreprenurial district. To fascilitate ingress and egress via wagon and cart, the byways that criss-cross the market are wider than in other districts. In addition to the established shops, the market sports many hundreds of small, independent canvas merchant stands which offer anything from steamed buns to the wispiest silk scarf from The Continent. The Rivermark is truly an international crossroads; nearly every race on Middanmearh congregates in the market. 

The shop to which Rancid guides everyone is Moss's Agates and Gewgaws, a small but proper shop in the market that, from the outer window, seems to sell handcrafted jewelry with semi-precious stones.  A woman, her black hair long and luxuriously flowing free down her back, wears brightly colored silk scarves and plays an exotic reed pipe of some sort while seven white rats dance on hind legs upon a raised pedestal in time to her melody.  The woman's green silk scarf laying on the ground near her feet has a mix of copper pennies and silver marks tossed casually into its folds.  Rancid stops and points at the woman.  "That's her alright.  Arquesta."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 13, 2007)

Gamad is talking to Dter in the middle of the common room when he notices a half-elf seated at the bar staring at him and Dter.  When Gamad attracts the attention of the barkeep to request an urn and an ewer of water and a broom, the half-elf's stare sharpens.  Gamad trudges upstairs to his room, where the sight of a pillow with tufts of straw sticking out at odd angles from the pillow's ticking is an eyesore and an irritation.  A soft rap at the door a short while later announces the arrival of the requested bath and broom.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2007)

Voadam turns to Rancid "*What was the wound you healed on her*?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 13, 2007)

"She'd been cut on her forearm by a passer-by's dagger.  Said the man didn't take to her rats and, mad with drink, tried to slice her.  The Guard's got him now, locked up down at the Hulks.  Crazy.  I gave her a discount."  Rancid winks a slimy silent gloat at Voadam.

Just then, Arquesta finishes blowing the final bit of melody on her reed.  To the delight of three young boys, the rats bow in synchronicity then drop down on all fours to scuttle into a brass cage held open by the black-haired gypsy woman.  An overweight merchant selling pork pies from a canvas vendor's stand saunters over for a quiet word with the woman, sending the trio of young boys on fleet feet down the alley.  The merchant drops two silver marks in Arquesta's silk bandeau then leans in to whisper.  Despite the tumult in the market place, Brakkus and Maelicent manage to make out a snippet of the merchant's whispering.

[sblock=Brakkus, Maelicent]"Lovie, nice......you got there.....how about......you like.....the Mill later?"[/sblock]

The raven-haired human woman shakes her head no at the merchant and, with a beguiling smile at the man, collects her silks and the brass cage and makes to leave.  The small number of coins from her silk bandeau, she pockets at her hip in a pouch that she then discreetly tucks into her garb.  The fat merchant lingers a moment, watching the sway of the woman's backside as she moves to leave.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 14, 2007)

*Gamad*



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Gamad is talking to Dter in the middle of the common room when he notices a half-elf seated at the bar staring at him and Dter.  When Gamad attracts the attention of the barkeep to request an urn and an ewer of water and a broom, the half-elf's stare sharpens.  Gamad trudges upstairs to his room, where the sight of a pillow with tufts of straw sticking out at odd angles from the pillow's ticking is an eyesore and an irritation.  A soft rap at the door a short while later announces the arrival of the requested bath and broom.




What's with the pillow. 
Gamad mutters, take the pillow and throw it out of the window to the back yard.
He then turns to the door, open it and address the wench.

Do you see a pillow on my bed? Do you? No. Bring me a pillow, a hard one, hard rock like those in the far dwarven land and I don't care if you need to carve a new one.
He takes the broom and the bath ewer, pay the wench and slams the door.

_Wow, this wand turns me to a pedant, I must check it out very soon, or I'll lose my mind_
He think to himself and starts to sweep the floor.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 14, 2007)

Voadam strides forward to catch up to her and brings forth a friendly smile. "*Lady Arquesta. I am Voadam the Green Wizard of Althora. I am engaged in a transaction with the young man over there and he claimed you as a reference in regards to some magic he used. Please join me, I am about to get a meal and I wish to discuss some matters with you*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2007)

Gamad hears the distinct sound of sniffling and crying from behind his door as the maid flees.

A quiet knock a short time later is abruptly by Dter, who enters Gamad's room unbidden.  "Whotcher doing there, mage?  Never seen a dwarf clean so much."  In his brusque way, Dter plunges forward, not bothering to wait for an answer from Gamad.  "This have something to do with yer funny looks?"


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 14, 2007)

Brakkus dismounts and stands back behind Voadam.  He inclines his head to the woman and says simply, "Ma'am."  He lets Voadam do the talking, but wants to stay close enough to hear what's going on.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2007)

Arquesta smiles at Voadam but her eyes flick with interest back to Rancid, who appears to be shrinking back toward the throng in the marketplace.  "It looks like at least one of your number doesn't seem to have an appetite."  With a wink and a light touch to the forearm, the gypsy woman stays Voadam if he makes to stop Rancid from leaving.  "He really is of only small concern.  It's me you want.  A meal would be pleasant.  Yes, I would be happy to accompany you."   The woman glances down at one of the rats chittering in the brass cage.  "Quiet, Felix.  I'm sure there will be a bit of boiled egg in it for you."   Arquesta looks back up at Voadam.  "Even as a small child, he always had a penchant for eggs.  To the Copper Coin, then?  They serve an excellent nutty brown.  It's a bit of a walk, but the day is nice enough, and the company fine."   Arquesta smiles again and motions to the west.  

The Copper Coin Inn and Tavern is perhaps a half hour walk back the way the group just came, but the gypsy woman seems not to mind the walk in the least.  She answers no questions regarding the wand or herself during the walk, shaking her head no with a smile.  When the bright yellow roof of the Coin comes into view, Arquesta smiles again at Voadam and quickens her step.  The Copper Coin, run by the very welcoming Buttonslow family, is a round building with a slanting tin roof painted sunflower yellow.  Inside, Horace Buttonslow tends bar behind a polished wooden counter with a double row of coins, foreign and local both old and recent, sitting perched on two shelves behind the bar.  Clean tankards, both glass and clay, hang from a rack above the barkeep's head.  Mistress Buttonslow can be heard singing back in the kitchen behind the bar, and three of the Buttonslow boys are heading out the front door just as the group arrives.  One of the exclaims, "Oi!  Da!  It's Arquesta!"   The boy, a youth of perhaps 11 with brown hair, asks, "Arquesta, are you here to do a show?"   The boy's exuberance is tempered only a hair after being cuffed on the head by his elder brother, another brown-haired boy of 16.  "Knock it off, Heath.  C'mon, let's us to the green grocer for mother."   With that, all three boys hold the door open for Arquesta and company, then leave with a round of smiles all around.  

Inside, Arquesta selects one of the room's vacant bench tables and seats herself, setting the brass cage with the rats down gently on the bench beside her.  "Cup of brown, Horace, and a bit of boiled egg for Felix, if you please!"  Looking around the group, Arquesta offers an especially kind smile to Pilgrim and Maelicent.  "So rare to see ones of your number in a city of humans.  How've you managed to avoid the attention of the Guard?  Maybe you know some tricks about hiding you can teach me?"   Arquesta leans in interestedly to listen to anything Maelicent or Pilgrim might offer.


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 14, 2007)

Upon learning it is a bit of a walk, Brakkus offers Arquesta the choice to ride his horse instead.  "He's not much of a mount, hah, but he does beat walking."  

If she declines, Brakkus chooses to walk as well, hustling to keep up in his armor if necessary.  Even if she is a gypsy, she appears well respected by those in the area and Brakkus will give treat her the same.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2007)

Arquesta gladly accepts Chop Liver as a mount when the horse is offered by Brakkus.  For his part, Chop Liver behaves chivalrously for his lady rider.  The horse responds to even the lightest touch of a suggestion from the gypsy, certainly something the beast never did for Brakkus.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 15, 2007)

(Sorry, I just got out of the hospital, so Lewit seems to fall little behind)

While talking Lewit seems to keep to himself, picking up his head whenever he hears someone speaks. At the moment he seems to be thinking about a chess match he had a bit ago.

I'm not very hungry right now, but thank you anyway.

He eyes the rats. He is confused on why a person who like the company of them.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 15, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Arquesta smiles at Voadam but her eyes flick with interest back to Rancid, who appears to be shrinking back toward the throng in the marketplace.  "It looks like at least one of your number doesn't seem to have an appetite."  With a wink and a light touch to the forearm, the gypsy woman stays Voadam if he makes to stop Rancid from leaving.  "He really is of only small concern.  It's me you want.  A meal would be pleasant.  Yes, I would be happy to accompany you."




Upon seeing Forsythe move to flee Voadam does take a step to stop the unfortunate excuse for a man, but Arquesta's words draw him short before he shouts to the others. Forsythe could be telling the whole truth and this woman simply knows more about the situation. She could be a gypsy as he has known them and she has the Touch. It has been many worlds since he last heard the term gypsy though.

Or Forsythe could be lying and this woman is an accomplice of some sort detaining Voadam to buy Forsythe an opportunity to escape. 

In any case Voadam figures that though it would be work, Forsythe could be tracked down again if need be (Voadam is kicking himself for not gathering some of the man's blood for later scrying purposes though), but the woman's statement "I am the one you want." is worth investigating while she is at hand and willing to engage.

"*Indeed?*" he says giving her his full attention. When she agrees to the meal he smiles broadly "*Wonderful*."



> The woman glances down at one of the rats chittering in the brass cage.  "Quiet, Felix.  I'm sure there will be a bit of boiled egg in it for you."   Arquesta looks back up at Voadam.  "Even as a small child, he always had a penchant for eggs.  To the Copper Coin, then?  They serve an excellent nutty brown.  It's a bit of a walk, but the day is nice enough, and the company fine."   Arquesta smiles again and motions to the west.




Voadam returns the smile and walks with Arquesta "*The Copper Coin will do fine. And I am happy to provide for your retinue as well. Do they call young rats children here? I heard the term pups before but I'm no druid and have little experience with them outside of my time aboard ships.*"

Voadam thinks that if she is a demon cultist distracting for Forsythe and attempting to lure him into a trap, it is better to use the ambush to find out about the other cultists. The paladin should be able to detect evil and Voadam expects the others to be up to a cult ambush.



> The Copper Coin Inn and Tavern is perhaps a half hour walk back the way the group just came, but the gypsy woman seems not to mind the walk in the least.  She answers no questions regarding the wand or herself during the walk, shaking her head no with a smile.




Voadam will not bring up the wand as they walk, though he will take note of the area Forsythe mentioned healing on her. He does ask friendly interested questions about her and her rats, though he is content to let the conversation focus on the rats or drift into general pleasant conversation. He will use wild empathy to be friendly/nonthreatening with the rats and knowledge nature in casually examining them to try and determine if they are normal rats or something more (druid animal companions, polymorphed people, etc.)

He figures that even if this is an ambush he can at least enjoy a pleasant conversation with the attractive woman before she betrays him.



> When the bright yellow roof of the Coin comes into view, Arquesta smiles again at Voadam and quickens her step.  The Copper Coin, run by the very welcoming Buttonslow family, is a round building with a slanting tin roof painted sunflower yellow.  Inside, Horace Buttonslow tends bar behind a polished wooden counter with a double row of coins, foreign and local both old and recent, sitting perched on two shelves behind the bar.  Clean tankards, both glass and clay, hang from a rack above the barkeep's head.  Mistress Buttonslow can be heard singing back in the kitchen behind the bar, and three of the Buttonslow boys are heading out the front door just as the group arrives.  One of the exclaims, "Oi!  Da!  It's Arquesta!"   The boy, a youth of perhaps 11 with brown hair, asks, "Arquesta, are you here to do a show?"   The boy's exuberance is tempered only a hair after being cuffed on the head by his elder brother, another brown-haired boy of 16.  "Knock it off, Heath.  C'mon, let's us to the green grocer for mother."   With that, all three boys hold the door open for Arquesta and company, then leave with a round of smiles all around.
> 
> Inside, Arquesta selects one of the room's vacant bench tables and seats herself, setting the brass cage with the rats down gently on the bench beside her.  "Cup of brown, Horace, and a bit of boiled egg for Felix, if you please!"  Looking around the group, Arquesta offers an especially kind smile to Pilgrim and Maelicent.  "So rare to see ones of your number in a city of humans.  How've you managed to avoid the attention of the Guard?  Maybe you know some tricks about hiding you can teach me?"   Arquesta leans in interestedly to listen to anything Maelicent or Pilgrim might offer.




Voadam orders a full meal of either some roast beast, local seafood, or wildfowl, depending on the menu and offerings. Voadam is mostly content to watch her interaction, wondering what she would be hiding and why she turned to the non-humans. Wererat? Without any silver weapons or significant magic among the party that Voadam knows about that would be an issue if this did turn to an ambush.

"*Is there a need for them to hide from the guard? I am new to the city and not yet familiar with its politics. Is there a war between humans and either of their races?*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 15, 2007)

*Gamad*



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Gamad hears the distinct sound of sniffling and crying from behind his door as the maid flees.
> 
> A quiet knock a short time later is abruptly by Dter, who enters Gamad's room unbidden.  "Whotcher doing there, mage?  Never seen a dwarf clean so much."  In his brusque way, Dter plunges forward, not bothering to wait for an answer from Gamad.  "This have something to do with yer funny looks?"




Gamad snorts and replies
Keep your boots out in the hall, you bring dirt inside.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 15, 2007)

Arquesta, replying to Voadam's query regarding the rats, smiles and says, "Oh, no, they and I are both caught in a Vaati curse, only they seem to've suffered the worse of it.  They were but children when they were polymorphed.  And Felix always dearly loved a bit of egg with his breakfast.  He's no different now, as a ratling.  In fact, each of them seems to have retained a small quirk of personality innate to them as children.  Perhaps the polymorphing didn't completely take?"  Arquesta, who had been looking down on the brass cage with an affectionate smile, looks up at Voadam with curiosity as if he might know the answer.  "As to you, good goblin and kobold, woefully, no, this city isn't known to be friendly to non-humans.  You must either have good friends,"  and here Arquesta glances around the table, smiling especially at Brakkus, "or be very skilled at hiding.  Or both, perhaps."

Platters of hot food arrive on three large wooden trays.  One platter is sauced brown mushrooms, another has sliced portions of moist rotisserie pork shoulder glazed with cinnamon, and a third platter with a bowl-like lip around the edge bears plums stewed in wine and sugar.  Mistress Buttonslow, her apron a prim and spotless white, delivers the food herself with a wink at Arquesta and a smile of welcome for the others.  Ale, for those who want it, comes in clay tankards from a tap at the bar and is poured by Master Buttonslow and served by a girl, a child really, who by her look and hair must surely be his daughter. 

Arquesta places some mushrooms on her plate and chews thoughtfully.  "I knew when I saw it that things were afoot.  Danian healed the slice I gave myself quickly enough, and he already knew the thing's word of power--amazing, that one's power of mind when he puts himself to the fire.  Seeing it up close confirmed my suspicion.  And now, today, you arrive.  Which of you has it?"  Arquesta leans in and looks around with suspicion, as if trying to detect some effect or another on the faces and person of those gathered. 

The woman does sport a pink scar on her left forearm.  The scar is hidden beneath two layers of silks, but was visible to those who looked when the gypsy woman reached up to mount Chop Liver back in the market place.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 15, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Arquesta, replying to Voadam's query regarding the rats, smiles and says, "Oh, no, they and I are both caught in a Vaati curse, only they seem to've suffered the worse of it.  They were but children when they were polymorphed.  And Felix always dearly loved a bit of egg with his breakfast.  He's no different now, as a ratling.  In fact, each of them seems to have retained a small quirk of personality innate to them as children.  Perhaps the polymorphing didn't completely take?"  Arquesta, who had been looking down on the brass cage with an affectionate smile, looks up at Voadam with curiosity as if he might know the answer.




"*From a curse? It is possible. Curses can take many forms and their efficacy and specific effects can be influenced by many factors including the power of those betowing and recieving the curse, as well as the exact terms of the curse itself and the conditions of the cursing. I'd be happy to hear the particulars*."



> "As to you, good goblin and kobold, woefully, no, this city isn't known to be friendly to non-humans.  You must either have good friends,"  and here Arquesta glances around the table, smiling especially at Brakkus, "or be very skilled at hiding.  Or both, perhaps."
> 
> Platters of hot food arrive on three large wooden trays.  One platter is sauced brown mushrooms, another has sliced portions of moist rotisserie pork shoulder glazed with cinnamon, and a third platter with a bowl-like lip around the edge bears plums stewed in wine and sugar.  Mistress Buttonslow, her apron a prim and spotless white, delivers the food herself with a wink at Arquesta and a smile of welcome for the others.  Ale, for those who want it, comes in clay tankards from a tap at the bar and is poured by Master Buttonslow and served by a girl, a child really, who by her look and hair must surely be his daughter.
> 
> ...




Voadam serves himself some mushrooms and glazed pork to begin with and smiles. "*It is secure for the moment. And what exactly was your suspicion*?" Voadam spears a piece of pork and begins to enjoy the flame roasted beast.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 15, 2007)

"That the Rod has again made its way back into the world."  Arquesta smiles sweetly at Voadam but her eyes betray a hint of worry.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 15, 2007)

"You must be very, very careful.  The Rod has seven parts.  And while I think you may've found the first, that doesn't mean that the other six will be found at all, let alone in order.  _*She*_ may already have at least one segment.  The first segment has the power to heal, but because the Rod as a whole is attuned to the power of Law, the segments try to exert control over the bearer.  Ware thee, though.  The Rod was tainted by the Queen.  It needs to be found in whole, reassembled, and then dispatched to the Wind Dukes so that they can see that what was thought to be lost has been found again."  Arquesta crosses her arms about her chest in a very smug gesture.  "I knew it would worm its way back.  Whether for weal or woe, I can't say, but I knew it would be back."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 15, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> "That the Rod has again made its way back into the world."  Arquesta smiles sweetly at Voadam but her eyes betray a hint of worry.




Voadam returns the smile, enjoying the cinnamon glaze of the pork.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 15, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> "You must be very, very careful.  The Rod has seven parts.  And while I think you may've found the first, that doesn't mean that the other six will be found at all, let alone in order.  _*She*_ may already have at least one segment.  The first segment has the power to heal, but because the Rod as a whole is attuned to the power of Law, the segments try to exert control over the bearer.  Ware thee, though.  The Rod was tainted by the Queen.  It needs to be found in whole, reassembled, and then dispatched to the Wind Dukes so that they can see that what was thought to be lost has been found again."  Arquesta crosses her arms about her chest in a very smug gesture.  "I knew it would worm its way back.  Whether for weal or woe, I can't say, but I knew it would be back."




Voadam's eyebrow shoots up in surprise as she starts giving specifics. He chews again, finishing off the piece of pork before speaking. "*The Queen's servants have already made attempts to regain the first. Blood has spilled and though we slew the spider wolves men have died. I don't believe they will be the last. And there is more demonic politics going on with powers besides the Queen seeking the Rod. One demon lord who seeks to rise to power again after ages of banishment seeks it as well with agents placed on this world. I am a hunter of demons and he is a particular enemy of mine. Let us start from the beginning, with the rod.*"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 15, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Gamad snorts and replies
> Keep your boots out in the hall, you bring dirt inside.




Dter turns purple with anger and starts to retort, "I'll put my boot up your--" when a loud pop accompanied by a bang and a flash of smoke reverberates in Gamad's room.  Through the smoke, Gamad watches the short stocky form of his dwarven cleric comrade slowly morph into a tall human man who sports a suit of chainmail, a backpack stuffed full of what looks to be adventuring gear, a light wooden shield, and a wooden holy symbol.  The human bears a battleaxe and looks every bit as confused as Gamad must surely feel.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 15, 2007)

Arquesta spoons some of the plums and roast pork onto her plate, then offers bits of the meat to the rats in the cage, who squeak excitedly over their prize.  One of the rats rears up on hind legs and chitters angrily.  "Just a moment, I'll ask.  But if they don't, you musn't carry on so."  Arquesta calls out to Master Buttonslow.  "Horace, does the kitchen have any eggs?  We should like two boiled eggs, if Constance has any to spare.  Thank you."   Master Buttonslow nods and, checking with the kitchen by poking his head through the swinging doors to the left of the bar, replies, "Aye, Lady.  But a few moments.  Missus's fishing 'em out now."   
Arquesta sweeps a lock of hair over her shoulder then eyes Voadam.  Her eyes take in the others as well.  "I'd be glad to answer what I know regarding the Rod.  What would you fine people like to know?"

A boy brings out a wooden bowl with the eggs, along with a salt cellar containing coarsely granulated salt.  Arquesta thanks him, and laying a copper penny in his palm, says, "Ah, peeled already, even.  Thank you.  Here you are, Felix."   The rat eagerly paws the quarter egg given him and hauls his catch off to a corner of the brass cage to enjoy his treat in private.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 15, 2007)

Voadam stops Aquesta as she reaches to pay. "*I invited you and your retinue to eat, the meals are on me, please enjoy them*." Voadam quickly mentally reviews how much he found in the thug's purse before continuing. "*Let us start with what the Rod is, then proceed to the Dukes, the Queen, the Rod's multipart nature, and ending with what type of control the rod will seek to exert, and how it is tainted with Chaos*."


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 16, 2007)

In keeping with the astute gypsy's conclusion, Maelicent has remained largely out of sight since following his giant-kin companions into the Copper Coin. Keeping to the shadow-shrouded space beneath the mammoth table, the Gudwolf warrior remains concealed amongst a forest of legs while listening in on Voadam and Arquesta peculiar conversation. Occasionally, the willy goblin peaks out from beneath his shadowed den to snatch a slice of succulent meat from structure's roof.

_Seems the demon hunter's led us on the right trail. This female sounds like an adventurer like him. So, uh... the stick is called a 'wand', and seven wands together make a 'rod'; I guess that means a pole then... And a second demon is after it?_ *munch munch*


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lewit asks Arquesta a short question:Before we get into it too deeply, I am curious about something. Do you think the so-called "Queen" has more agents in disguise as people-folk... er that's not my question, of course that is true, my question is, do you think they are plenty of them in this very town working together with Traven, and now that Traven has been killed, they will come looking for us before the day is over?

He grabs a piece of Voadam's food with his bare hand and puts it in his mouth.


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 16, 2007)

Brakkus helps himself to a little of everything that has been set before them.  He very carefully slices the bites and chews precisely, glad to have something on which he can exert some control.  His eyes are wide as he glances up tracking the conversation between Voadam and Arquesta.  He grows concerned about Gamad when he hears the rod may be trying to exert control.  


			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "Let us start with what the Rod is, then proceed to the Dukes, the Queen, the Rod's multipart nature, and ending with what type of control the rod will seek to exert, and how it is tainted with Chaos."



"The most pressing matters seem to be the type of control and who else might be seeking the rod, unless the rest of the explanation will not last long.  I'd hate to lose the part we've already found while we talk about the greater implications."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 16, 2007)

*Gamad*



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Dter turns purple with anger and starts to retort, "I'll put my boot up your--" when a loud pop accompanied by a bang and a flash of smoke reverberates in Gamad's room.  Through the smoke, Gamad watches the short stocky form of his dwarven cleric comrade slowly morph into a tall human man who sports a suit of chainmail, a backpack stuffed full of what looks to be adventuring gear, a light wooden shield, and a wooden holy symbol.  The human bears a battleaxe and looks every bit as confused as Gamad must surely feel.




By the Gods!
The albino short wizard calls and watch the transformation.
Gods riddance of the grumpy one.
He shoots a quick glance at his bed, where the wand is hidden under the mattress.
_Any more surprises? It just read my mind_
He thinks excitedly, watches the human priest, 
A magic …
Gamad points his finger, hold the broom tightly, ready himself to reduce the human to the size of a Halfling and shoots questions 
Who are you? Speak fast! Are you Dter in disguise, are you here by my request, are you here to protect the wand?


----------



## Voadam (Feb 16, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> Lewit asks Arquesta a short question:Before we get into it too deeply, I am curious about something. Do you think the so-called "Queen" has more agents in disguise as people-folk... er that's not my question, of course that is true, my question is, do you think they are plenty of them in this very town working together with Traven, and now that Traven has been killed, they will come looking for us before the day is over?
> 
> He grabs a piece of Voadam's food with his bare hand and puts it in his mouth.




Voadam scowls and resists the urge to stab Lewitt's hand with his fork and pin it to the table. He catches Lewitt's attention with his knife and then points to the serving platter. "*Please help yourself*." He then mutters "*Animal human transformation curses that leave a portion of the former personality behind, yes such can happen*."

He turns back to Arquesta. "*They raise good points. First priority should be learning the risks of holding Forsythe's wand and how to deal with them, then determining the big picture lore and fill in the gaps of understanding. One of the spider wolves, a spellcasting one, took humanoid form and the name Traven to hunt down Forsythe. Also there is an agent of the Queen who summoned others and sent them after Forsythe. So let us talk of how the wand will seek to exert control, what the taint of the Queen's Chaos implies, and what other demonic forces you know of in the city right now? That would be helpful*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 16, 2007)

Arquesta places a few of the sauced mushrooms on a plate and places the plate on the floor under the table by her bench.  "Here, goblin, you might enjoy these.  A taste of your former wildlands.  I see you are adept at hiding.  The Buttonslows might pale at the look of your hide, but are otherwise welcoming folk who will do you no harm, should you wish to sit at table with us."   

"When certain segments are assembled, the Rod has both major and resonant powers.  Using the Rod when two or more segments are affixed to one another risks drawing the attention of the Queen, who can sense these powers being used.  The more minor abilities of individual segments may be used alone with less risk, though I should caution you that because of the taint, there is not ever a time when using the Rod bears no risk of attention.  As you do not currently have but the one segment, you are at little risk of attuning yourselves to the major or resonant powers, but if you're to seek out the other segments, this information will become your shield.  One portion of the Rod, when held in hand, can be used to sense where the next piece lies; you've only to imagine the Rod in your mind while holding a segment to use this ability.  It's therefore crucial that not even a single segment make its way to the Queen or her minions.  The segment that one of you now bears is the Rod's tip, its smallest piece.  My people believe the Queen may have been unable to taint this segment and that its power to cure wounds may remain intact at five uses per day.  I caution you further than the Rod is newly arrived on this world and thus its powers may be subtly changed from my last expectation, or, for that matter, those of the Queen.  I'm not privy to the details of the taint laid upon the Rod."   This last statement pains Arquesta to say but she continues on in a hushed voice.  "Hold but a single piece and you may find yourself drawn to order.  The Rod, while tainted, cannot be anything that what it originally was crafted to be, an item of Law.  The effect can be lessened only by giving the segment to another, and even then may linger in the former bearer's mind for some time."   

Arquesta pauses a moment to sip from her cup.  "How many of these wolf spiders did you say attacked your last location?  The Queen is not, to my knowledge, so fast in her tracking.  An hour, perhaps twelve, might pass ere the Queen is able to accurately discern a segment's location once it has been used.  There are other events, too, that may spark her attention.  A change in bearer, adding a segment, breakage, and holding a segment that has been used multiple days garners further risk.  Knowing how many fiends attacked you is useful information in knowing whether there may be more in the city."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 16, 2007)

"*Two spider wolves were summoned by someone who crept in when Forsythe had the wand with him. The summoner released the wolves then left. Separately Traven was a spellcasting one with arms thick as an ogre's in his true form. He had been hiding there in humanoid form looking for the wand and did not make his move until Forsythe brought it out. Traven served a different lord. One newly freed from ages-long imprisonment who is bent upon clawing his way back to the heights of fiendish power.*."

Voadam considers. "*The timing of the Queen's sensing is valuable information, thank you. That means that having transferred possession of the segment to a new holder, the Queen might become aware of the event and send her agent out to again attempt to recover it. Damn. At least it is no longer where the transfer occurred. And from his spellcasting I'd expect him to desire a day to replenish his magics before making another attempt to reclaim it by force. I still want to hear what tale you bear of the Rod, the Queen, and the Dukes. And of you and your people. It is not every street performer who talks of this world as if it were not the only one. I am indeed a worldwalker with an interest in seeing the Rod not fall into the wrong hands. I would hear your tale*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 16, 2007)

"I am truly called Arquestan, of the vaati race that humans sometimes refer to as Wind Dukes.  We are not well known on this realm; this form I bear is an aspect of my curse, one that I garnered at the hands of a rival over a disagreement regarding the Rod.  Qadeej of the Bledrudeam, a wizarding caste of vaati, will seek the segments, but ware him!  If the Queen is alert to the presence of the Rod, then no doubt Qadeej is as well.  He is aloof, cunning, and crafty and will seek to thwart your discovery.  My interest in the Rod, and," Arquesta leans in close to speak bluntly to everyone, "_*you*_ is therefore both keen and pressing.  Through you, perhaps I will be vindicated if the Rod can be found, restored, and returned to the wendeam Council of Nine in the Vale of Aaqa."

Arquesta sits back on her bench seat and feeds bits of quartered egg a section at a time to the ratlings in the brass cage.  "The Rod is older than am I.  The vaati forged it as a great artifact of Law during a time of war with Chaos to stave off the Queen's invasion.  Our people were saved, though in small number, and the Vale kept intact, but the Rod was stolen by Miska the Wolf Spider during the battle of Pesh.  When the fiend Miska attempted to teleport away with our treasure, the Rod shattered into seven segments and was lost.  That wolf spiders attacked you is strong evidence that Miska survived the wrath of his Queen and is leading her efforts here in Teggest, just as he did at Pesh, though perhaps through lesser minions in this human city.  The Queen favors _gating_ her servants; I know nothing of summoning.  Such arts are beneath her."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 16, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> That wolf spiders attacked you is strong evidence that Miska survived the wrath of his Queen and is leading her efforts here in Teggest, just as he did at Pesh, though perhaps through lesser minions in this human city.  The Queen favors _gating_ her servants; I know nothing of summoning.  Such arts are beneath her."[/COLOR]




"*Beneath a Queen but not beneath a servant mortal cultist.* Voadam considers *I am unfamiliar with the forces of Law or the Vaati. I have dealt with Chaos before though, and know a little lore of the members of the Courts of Chaos and various Demon Lords. But Chaos is multitudinous and I have not heard of Miska. Who is this Queen? The DemonQueen of Spiders? The Swordmistress? Another?*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 17, 2007)

"She is Queen of all Chaos, ruler of the Steaming Fen on the plane of Limbo.  Her body is said to be a mass of mauve tentacles, two of which are long enough to conduct melee with opponents up to 60 feet away.  And though she possesses great resistance to magic, she herself is Mistress of the Arcane and a powerful mage.  She rules the Fen through intimidation, favors granted and capriciously withdrawn, and shrewd bargaining.  Not an entity to be trifled with."  Arquesta halves a stewed plum and gingerly places one of the halves in her mouth.  "Though you needn't worry; the Queen is unlikely to leave her home plane.  She's far more likely to squeeze things to her liking via foreign agents abroad.  Like those wolf spiders you encountered today.  They're Miska's servants."


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 17, 2007)

Brakkus smiles at Arquesta's delicate manner.  _Surely her story is true.  A gentlelady would not deceive us._  "How common is this knowledge about the rod?  Will there be others besides you who would recognize these signs and seek the rod as well?  Or is it known to only a few, and we should expect all opposition comes from the, ehrm, Demon Lords?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 18, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> By the Gods!
> The albino short wizard calls and watch the transformation.
> Gods riddance of the grumpy one.
> He shoots a quick glance at his bed, where the wand is hidden under the mattress.
> ...




Standing there for awhile in a blank stare, Chev tries to take in where exactly he is. Seeing the albino dwarf and the broom in his hand, he remains puzzled. 

"Dter? Wand? Protect it?" Chev asks as he scratches his scruff beard. "My name is Chev and I just need a place to shave. Seeing that you are employed here to clean rooms, do you know where I could obtain a bowl and some warm water?"

Walking over to the bed, Chev sits down heavily, and places his gear next to the bed. Seeing the look on the albino dwarf's face, Chev repeats himself in the man's native tongue even though the dwarf originally spoke to him in common.

[sblock=dwarven]"I just need a place to shave and seeing that you are employed here to clean rooms, do you know where I could obtain a bowl and some warm water?"[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 18, 2007)

*Gamad*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Standing there for awhile in a blank stare, Chev tries to take in where exactly he is. Seeing the albino dwarf and the broom in his hand, he remains puzzled.
> 
> "Dter? Wand? Protect it?" Chev asks as he scratches his scruff beard. "My name is Chev and I just need a place to shave. Seeing that you are employed here to clean rooms, do you know where I could obtain a bowl and some warm water?"
> 
> ...




[sblock=dwarven]NOOOOO!!!! [/sblock]
Screams the hooded dwarf in his mother tongue, he reveal himself to the Priest that sees a weird albino deformed dwarf which currently his face turns tomato red.
Get out of my bed, this is my bed and don't mess the room. I'm a powerful wizard and I just summoned you using a powerful magical device.
The dwarf calls in the human tongue and tries to Shoo the priest from his bed using the broom.
We need to talk, so take a seat … somewhere.
_The wand, the wand did it_
Gamad mumbles as he straightens the bed sheets.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 18, 2007)

Using his shield to protect his face from getting scratched by the broom's bristles, Chev stands up and moves away from this man's bed. "This is your room? I do apologize." Looking at the dwarf fix the sheets, Chev continues. "You do keep a tidy room though."

Having a seat elsewhere, Chev is confused. "You brought me here? We need to talk? Well then, talk."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 19, 2007)

*Gamad*

Well not exactly me, But I wished the other one should go…you know… disappear.
The dwarf says as he sweeps the room.
My name is Gamad, a powerful wizard and a curse among my kin but don't be troubled, you are safe …
He coughs, gargle and spit out of the window.
A moment ago, where you just stood was a dwarf, a grumpy, angry and maniac one, I plead in my heart and to the gods for him to disappear, he was a mess and filthy.
Gamad nods to the pile of dust and sand beside the door.
He muttered and Poof, you appeared, you were sent here by my request and by the arcane power of the wand which I and the others need to figure out what he does.
In the meantime you are most welcome to stay here with me or we can satisfy my thirsty throat with a bottle of wine down the lounge, here or there, you need to tell me how you came here and where you were a moment ago.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 20, 2007)

"I do not know exactly how I came here, but I believe it to be an act of Narn." Chev says. "Everyone has their place in battle and I think mine is here."

Standing up and walking to the door, Chev continues. "Come, Gamad. A drink does sound good to me."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 20, 2007)

*Gamad*

Washing his face quickly and straighting his uncombed hair and beard, the albino dwarf follows the priest down to the lounge, not before locking the room.
Narn … so it might be a divine stick of some sort,
I wonder what the others found out with that Rancid fellow
He mumbles under his breath as they go gown to the lounge.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2007)

Voadam seeks more answers from the beautiful Aquesta "*I am not so well versed in the planes of pure Law and Chaos or the races therefrom. My knowledge of the planes is mostly related to the nether realms of fiends and their occupants. Know that in addition to the Queen and the Vaati, the recently freed demon lord Xiphid is after the Rod as well. His power is currently constrained but he is maneuvering to regain the might and status he once held. I am one who stands against him.

So this Qadeej of the Bledrudeam will seek to block us as well. I would know more of him and the Council of Nine. Men call the Vaati Wind Dukes you say. Are you in your true form a winged race then or perhaps composed of elemental air? How should we know this Qadeej should we encounter him*?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 21, 2007)

Replying to Brakkus, Arquesta says, "I should think knowledge of the Rod is _uncommon_.  Anyone interested is likely either an agent of the Wind Dukes, or working in some way for the Queen.  The folk of the city know nothing, as best I can tell, of these more worldly matters."   

Arquesta replies to Voadam.  "The Council of Nine will have to wait for another time.  We've lingered long enough over bread, and I expect you'll be wanting to check on a friend, and soon."  The raven-haired woman winks at Pilgrim.  "Suffice to say that while some of my brethren are winged, the vaati race as a whole is not winged.  While we once ruled as lords of this world, after the war between Chaos and Law an aeon ago and the shattering of the Rod, the Council determined that the Vale of Aaqa should be relocated to its present location in the planar realms.  And again I say unto thee, ware the Queen and ware Qadeej; while it is unlikely you will ever see the Queen, you will know Qadeej by his smooth black skin and haughty, cool demeanor.  A gold ring, too, he sports, of a compass rose.  Though whether he wears it still, I do not know; it has been many long years since last I saw him." 

Arquesta rises from the table.  Collecting her brass cage, the woman smiles kindly 'round the table.  "You have but to hold the segment and think of the Rod as whole, and it will speak to you of where you may find the next piece.  Keep yourselves safe, and whole, so that you will live again to treat with me when next we meet.  May you find friends upon your path, and may your enemies be cursed with forgetfulness."   Arquesta lays a hand in farewell on the shoulder of each person seated around (and under) the table.  The woman's touch is firm and warm, and sends a ray of fire and hope spiraling up each individual's arm.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 21, 2007)

As Arquesta stands so does Voadam. When she touches his arm the fire erupts and Voadam feels the hope well within him. He does not know what she has done but he has suspicions. He takes her hand in his and bows to kiss it formally before straightening.

"*A touch to bind our fates and inspiration for the quest you seek us to perform? I ask a boon then if you must leave now, a remembrance to keep you close so that I might return to you. A lock of your hair to hold you in mind until we can continue our conversation about the Vaati and the Council. I look forward to speaking with you again about the affairs of the forces of Law. Oh, and one last quick question before we part, what does the second fragment do*?"


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 21, 2007)

Although Maelicent does accept the female's proffered plate of mushrooms, he remains securely seated in the shadowy space beneath the hut-sized table, always weary of being out in the open. When Arquesta kneels down and reaches out a hand to grasp the Gudwulf warrior's shoulder Maelicent reacts instinctively and ducks out of reach behind the table's center column. The giant-kins' conversation had done little to assuage the paranoid creature's fears.

Fighting the wolf-spiders had proven easy when compared to trying to grasp the existence of multiple-worlds stacked atop each other like cord-wood. Add to that a magic stick which was only a part of a mighty pole that several otherworldly demon-lords were desperate to claim. Voadam claimed to be from some other world and this female admitted that she was a member of some alien race. In Maelicent's experience, the only creatures who travelled between this world and the Otherworld were the spirits of the dead and the demons who hunted them.

The goblin simply didn't know what to make of the whole affair he found himself embroiled in and was seriously considering bolting without another look behind him. Perhaps there are thing that good goblins were simply not meant to know...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 21, 2007)

Feeling Maelicent elude her grasp, Arquesta smiles.  Voadam's question regarding the second segment catches the gypsy woman off guard and she thinks a moment.  "The second segment, if that is indeed the piece you find next, may _slow_ a creature.  I confess I do not know the command word that will instigate such an effect."  The woman colors when asked for a lock of her hair but gently says, "Cursed as I am, you could not know that in my true form, I am no woman.  But a token I will give you, that you may more easily remember this meeting and that I may have an easier time finding you again, should need and opportunity meet.  Here,"  Arquesta hands Voadam a large green-and-purple mille fiori bead from a strand of her dark hair.  "take this.  It will make it easier for me to find you again, and may serve too as a reminder of the journey laid at your feet."  With a final kind smile, the gypsy bids Horace a goodbye then quits the Copper Coin with a wink at Pilgrim and Brakkus.

Pilgrim scratches at his armor and frowns.  "I think I might be able to find a bit more out about all this, but Squire to another as I am, I'll need to return to my Master Knight to query him regarding what the Lady Arquesta has mentioned.  Do you lot know where you'll be, or perhaps you know a safe place where word can be left for you?"   Pilgrim casts an approving look around the tavern.  "This place seems wholesome enough.  The Lady thought enough of both it and the proprietors to trek across town so that we might sit together to sup.  If there be no common inn at which you stay, I propose to leave word here."


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 21, 2007)

Walking down stairs to grab a drink with Gamad, Chev turns to the dwarf. "You asked me how I got here and I told you I did not know. Where is exactly is _here_?"


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 22, 2007)

Brakkus rolls his eyes at Voadam's request for a lock of the Lady's hair.  What a woman needs is assurance of protection and someone to tell her everything will be ok.  Brakkus does exactly that.  He stands and puffs out his chest a bit and says, "Do not fear, my lady.  This group has already become brothers in battle and is sure to stand strong against the forces of darkness.  Don't you worry about this rod.  We'll find it if it can be found."

Once Arquesta has left, Brakkus gives Voadam a sidelong glance with a twist to his mouth that is half smile and half smirk.  "A lock of her hair?  That's something my brother would have asked for."  He gives Voadam a slap on the back to let him know he's joking.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 22, 2007)

Brakkus's parting words seem to rest well with Arquesta.  "That you are a true champion of law is reassuring."  Comfitted, the ebony-haired gypsy nods once at Brakkus before taking her leave.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2007)

Voadam gives Brakkus a wry grin and a wink.



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Pilgrim scratches at his armor and frowns.  "I think I might be able to find a bit more out about all this, but Squire to another as I am, I'll need to return to my Master Knight to query him regarding what the Lady Arquesta has mentioned.  Do you lot know where you'll be, or perhaps you know a safe place where word can be left for you?"   Pilgrim casts an approving look around the tavern.  "This place seems wholesome enough.  The Lady thought enough of both it and the proprietors to trek across town so that we might sit together to sup.  If there be no common inn at which you stay, I propose to leave word here."




"*I would be most interested in what your sponsor knows on these matters, paladin. This particular Queen and these Vaati are new to me. Let us talk to the proprietess and see if she is willing to hold our confidences and relay our messages. It may be a way to arrange a secret meeting with our duchess if adverse agents become active in the city and we have need for such discretions.*" As he goes up with the kobold he will check his newfound purse again and notes he only has copper coins. He scowls. "*Hel take those cut rate cutpurses, I've only got copper left on me and I don't think they'll take payment in magic potions here. Do you have enough coins to cover the meals before we ask the goodwoman our boon?*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 23, 2007)

*Gamad*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Walking down stairs to grab a drink with Gamad, Chev turns to the dwarf. "You asked me how I got here and I told you I did not know. Where is exactly is _here_?"




You are at the "Sniffing pig" inn, city of Teggest
The dwarf Replies.
I know who brought you here, He is … hmmm … it is up the room, but not now, it's got a mind of his own and it's very dangerous.
He adds and polishes the cups with his sleeves.
We need to wait for the others, hopefully they'll explain more


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 23, 2007)

"I can take care of the tab, Voadam.  Just make sure you heal me first when fighting the demons."  Even the third sons of minor nobles are not too prone to penny pinching.

OOC:  Brakkus has 44 gp and 1 sp.  Let me know what to deduct.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 23, 2007)

*Horace Buttonslow accepts 2 gp for the entire meal and all the drink.  The food was hearty, filling, and the portions were sizeable*.

Mistress Buttonslow steps out of the kitchen as Brakkus lays two gold crowns on the bar in front of her husband.  With a bob of thanks, the goodwife eyes Pilgrim and Voadam.  "Aye, we'll be glad enough to give a message to the Lady Arquesta.  She comes around but rarely, but when she does she's always given us and our patrons a song to lift our spirits, or a story to make us laugh.  On her own time, that one.  But we're happy enough to be of help, Welafleur bless us!"


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 23, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> You are at the "Sniffing pig" inn, city of Teggest
> The dwarf Replies.
> I know who brought you here, He is … hmmm … it is up the room, but not now, it's got a mind of his own and it's very dangerous.
> He adds and polishes the cups with his sleeves.
> We need to wait for the others, hopefully they'll explain more





"Teggest? That is the first thing you said Gamad to make any sense." Wondering what has made this albino dwarf so crazy, Chev sits there and drinks some of his ale. 

"Any idea when the others will be arriving?" Chev asks after awhile. Hoping for the sooner, as he looks forward to a better explanation of what is going on then what he has received from this mumbling dwarf. _It? Him? Powerful magic device? The wand?_


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2007)

SlagMortar said:
			
		

> "I can take care of the tab, Voadam.  Just make sure you heal me first when fighting the demons."  Even the third sons of minor nobles are not too prone to penny pinching.
> 
> OOC:  Brakkus has 44 gp and 1 sp.  Let me know what to deduct.




"*Thank you Brakkus. What's your brother's name?*"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> *Horace Buttonslow accepts 2 gp for the entire meal and all the drink.  The food was hearty, filling, and the portions were sizeable*.
> 
> Mistress Buttonslow steps out of the kitchen as Brakkus lays two gold crowns on the bar in front of her husband.  With a bob of thanks, the goodwife eyes Pilgrim and Voadam.  "Aye, we'll be glad enough to give a message to the Lady Arquesta.  She comes around but rarely, but when she does she's always given us and our patrons a song to lift our spirits, or a story to make us laugh.  On her own time, that one.  But we're happy enough to be of help, Welafleur bless us!"




"*Thank you goodwoman, it is time we were off now*." Voadam will head back with the others to meet up with Gamad and make sure the Queen has not sent any more agents after him.


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 23, 2007)

"I've two older brothers.  The oldest's name is Sven.  The other is Ander.  He's the one who'd act like you were, what with the 'your eyes are like a cloudless sky' or 'your hair is of spun gold' crap to try to impress the ladies."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 23, 2007)

Pilgrim bows to Voadam, Brakkus, H.Lewit, and then finally to Maelicent.  "I'll make certain to return here after meeting with my Knight Commander.  'Til then, I bid you all peace and strength."   The kobold knightling bows also to Horace and Constance Buttonslow, then quits the Copper Coin after retrieving his gear.

At the Sniffing Pig Inn and Tavern over by the Aest Bar, Chev and Gamad ponder and grouse about their fate for another half an idle hour before the door opens to admit a small knot of three human men, the first of whom is a painfully pale and skinny black-eyed male human with a green scarf that clashes with the rest of his clothing.  Second to enter is a solidly built bloke with blue eyes and who sports neatly trimmed mustaches, a regalia of well-oiled and polished weaponry, and a tower shield.  The third figure is a  large bear of a man with striking steel blue eyes, long brown hair, a full beard, and scars that lend evidence of a life lived hard.  The third man is dressed in torn and scorched robes tied about the waist with a green sash.  

A few seconds linger as the trio enters the Sniffing Pig, then a fourth figure scuttles on silent feet to enter after the three men.  The fourth could be easily mistaken as a child, until its hunched stature and dark ochre skin give it away as some sort of monstrous humanoid.  Chev has a better look at the fourth creature and quickly discerns that the thing is a goblin.  Judging by the motley assemblage of leather bits, cloth wrappings, and black metal sported by the creature, which appears to be piecemeal clothing and armor trimmed with bits of fur and stitched together with sinew, the goblin hails from a warrior tradition of one variety or another.  The goblin flashes through the open front door and quickly darts under the closest unoccupied table, where its eyes gleam in the tavern's dim light from behind a boiled leather cap shadowed by a pair of upright sharpened boars' tusks.  When the three men seat themselves at Gamad and Chev's table, Chev observes the goblin weave its way unseen through the legs of two patrons and under a series of chairs and tables between the door and his own seat across from Gamad.  The set of the goblin is such that the creature defies being seen by the human custom in the Pig yet also lays claim to its rightful place alongside the three men.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 23, 2007)

*Gamad*

It's about time that you … wow, you are a mess, someone need a bath … Oh… shut up you idiot
Gamad says to himself as he looks at you.
Welcome, I've been awaiting you, something weird is going on over here, the stick got a mind of his own, I think he is trying to get over me.
He waves his hand along his face like trying to shoo something.
You will not believe me, but this fellow over here, the priest who sits with me on this cup of ale and wine was sent by the wa..stick.
He looks around nervously and continues
Where is Dter you ask, I wished for him to disappear and the stick obeyed, with a mighty Poof and black smoke, the dwarf vanished like he wasn't even there, then this man appeared before my eyes …
Gamad stares with awe at his new friends and awaits for reply


----------



## Voadam (Feb 24, 2007)

Voadam listens to the albino dwarf's story intently absorbing the details "*You wished it and this happened? Lothian's burning light. Think carefully, what was the exact wording of your wish, it may be important*." Voadam's steel blue eyes narrow as he gives Chev an appraising glance. "*I am Voadam, called the Green Wizard of Althora. I have some experience in such matters. Tell me what happened*."

Voadam starts thinking of possibilities such as physical transposition and pattern and true name transformation. Did the rod have the power to grant wishes? Just one and the dwarf had wasted it? Why had the dwarf wished Dter away? Was Arquesta wrong and the first segment tainted by the Queen's Chaos and this was a manifestation? At least the dwarf wasn't struck insane and trapped inside a petrified body the way Voadam had been when he had used the True Child of Chaos' rod in the Courts. Voadam puts aside these thoughts for the moment and listens intently for their responses.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 24, 2007)

Maelicent once more finds himself in a shadowy forest of legs listening to a giant-kin conversation that makes little sense to him. Apparently this one dwarf claimed to have made the other dwarf disappear with the magic stick, and then had replaced him with a new giant-kin. Or had he turned the dwarf into a human?... Either way the new giant-kin didn't seem particularly concerned by this revelation.

Once more however, Voadam took the unbelievable claim at face value and predictably showed more curiosity than disbelief or terror. Maelicent wondered with what, if anything, the 'Green Wizard' didn't have any experience. Now more than ever, the Gudwulf warrior was happy to be out of sight lest the dwarf wish him away as well. For the umpteenth time today, Maelicent wondered what he'd gotten himself into. The goblin looked past the forest of legs towards the building's main gate, wondering if he should simply leave this dangerous addle-witted bunch while he was still able.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 24, 2007)

*Gamad*

Gamad begin to stutters and taps nervously on his cup
I I I I didn't say anything.
He turns his looks from his friends to the table, he realy can't stand looking at them, they are not clean and they are all a mess.
Dter just entered my room, filthy and stink, bringing dirt and mud … and and and I just swoop the floor. I wished him to go away because he was rude, and Poof, he vanished and he came. But look at me, for crying out loud, I turned into a Halfling house keeper.
The dwarf begins to sob
The stick made me clean everything … It's not me … take it from me.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 24, 2007)

Very confused with not only the place he has found himself, but also the company that has apparently came with Narn's greater plans, Chev is a little slow to answer Voadam's demand for a recap.

"The last I recall is I was falling asleep under the stars, not to far from this very city. The next time I see light, I am standing in a room watching Gamad here finish his cleaning. I believe it is in Narn's plan to place me here. I've always dreamed of being in the front ranks of battle and I think Narn has granted me this." Pausing to gauge everyone's reaction to the idea of this, Chev continues. "Apparently there is a wand in Gamad's keeping that is very dangerous and apparently very powerful if it has indeed brought me here, which I feel it hasn't. Maybe this wand that has a mind of its own, is why Narn sent me here."


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 24, 2007)

"Your a priest of Narn?  Well, then I'm glad we traded Dter for you.  I'd only just met that guy, but he knocked the bartender at the Cockatrice in the back during a fight.  I never really trusted him.  Good work, Gamad, even if it left you a bit nutty.  Do doubt we will find some glorious battles together."  He adds under his breath, "No matter what my father says."


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 24, 2007)

"Hello Chef, they call me Mr. H. Lewit. Your origins are odd. Interesting people are always better".


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Gamad begin to stutters and taps nervously on his cup
> I I I I didn't say anything.
> He turns his looks from his friends to the table, he realy can't stand looking at them, they are not clean and they are all a mess.
> Dter just entered my room, filthy and stink, bringing dirt and mud … and and and I just swoop the floor. I wished him to go away because he was rude, and Poof, he vanished and he came. But look at me, for crying out loud, I turned into a Halfling house keeper.
> ...




Voadam places a hand on the albino's shoulder. "*We have learned much. We will talk about this, but in private. Take us to your room. We also have need of your skills."* As the party heads upstairs Voadam mutters, "*I wish I had gotten that lock of hair*." He turns to Chev, "*So you were journeying near the city in search of battle on behalf of your god. Do you know anybody in the city? Have you ever been here before? If you feel it is your god's will that you seek battle with us I would talk with you. I do foresee more blood in our path and a cleric is a useful ally. As a cleric, are you able to perform magics of discerning auras of Law and Chaos? I am unfamiliar with Narn, could you tell me a little about the god you serve and his doctrines*?"


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 26, 2007)

Maelicent begins to follow the giant-kin up the stairs. The goblin was amazed by Voadam's verbal stamina; he couldn't recall ever having heard so many words come out of a single goblin's mouth. Statements, questions, ideas, suggestions, conjecture... it all seemed to spill freely out of the human like blood out of a butchered carcass. _Hm. Butchering..._

Halfway up the stairs the Gudwulf warrior interrupts the demon-hunter's monologue. *"I'd be best gettin back to the drinking hall to be butcherin the carcasses before the vermin be gettin in ta em."* Maelicent looks like he's about to say something more but then thinks better of it and instead turns to leave.


----------



## SlagMortar (Feb 26, 2007)

Brakkus gives Gamad a queer look, but perhaps such strange behavior should be expected of one so foul.  He's obviously had his wits addled well before Brakkus ever met him, and the demons seem to unnerved him a bit.  Still, he did fell those thugs with a great deal more ease and flair than Brakkus could have so he is probably worth keeping around.

Brakkus shakes his head and snorts quietly as Voadam mentions the lock of hair again.  Brakkus lets the cleric tell tales of Narn, though excitably interjects at some of his favorite parts.  He listens while practically holding his breath to any stories he has not heard before.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Halfway up the stairs the Gudwulf warrior interrupts the demon-hunter's monologue. *"I'd be best gettin back to the drinking hall to be butcherin the carcasses before the vermin be gettin in ta em."* Maelicent looks like he's about to say something more but then thinks better of it and instead turns to leave.




Voadam nods and asks the goblin before he leaves "*If you can, find out if anyone else has been snooping around there or asked questions of the owners about the events. Other agents we would want to know about may start to show their hands and that is where the transfer occurred*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 26, 2007)

The goblin scuttles out of the Sniffling Pig, none of the custom other than the companions any the wiser to the creature's presence.  As the door opens and closes with a thud behind Maelicent, the strong light of the sun, now low in the sky, filters into the dim common room of the tavern.  The day will come to a close in but a few hours, if the sun is any indication.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 27, 2007)

Lewit, not interested in the going-ons with Chev, follows the goblin. He seems to have a strange fascination of him, based on the fact his chessboard's black pawn pieces are all goblins. He intends to give Maelicent a pawn at some point.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 27, 2007)

Voadam listens to Chev, occasionally asking questions to get a sense of the god Narn and possible interactions with the current situation. As Voadam listens he is interested in Narn's war aspect as Father of Battle, the minor law aspect, the universality of the Maerymedra gods for all races and Narn's traditional connection to dwarves, his family connection to the Father of Stone and ascendancy in this age as his sire wanes, and the antipathy between Narn and Lodi the exiled dwarf god. He listens about the champions duty to be in the forefront of battles and to pardon those they are about to kill.

*"I will relate what we have learned and what I think might have happened here.

"First the Wand is a segment of an artefact, a Rod of Law. It was crafted by a race of Law, the Vaati, also called the Wind Dukes, to defend against an invasion by the Queen of All Chaos. Her servant is known as Miska the Wolf spider and he commands lesser beings such as the spider wolf fiends we defeated earlier. Miska stole the rod but it shattered into many parts when he tried to spirit it away. The parts were scattered and lost. 

"Recently the first segment was found and agents of both Chaos and Law began to search for it. Though essentially an item of Law, many of the parts have been tainted by Chaos and the Queen has a connection to it. She is able to sense its location under certain circumstances such as when possession is transferred from one to another. The Queen covets the wand for herself as does the returned demon lord Xiphid who also has used spider wolf minions. Whether he is temporarily allied with the Queen or has suborned some of the spider wolves is unknown. The Vaati also want it returned to them. 

"The portion we hold, the First, holds the power to heal and its wielder can sense another segment when wielding it and focusing on doing so. Even as a fragment it is an item of Law and seeks to assert influence over its wielder. The prior wielder, Forsythe, claimed he found it washed up on the riverbank and was able to ferret out how to use its power. When the spider wolves attacked, you took possession Gamad. I talked with Forsythe and he disclaimed all interest now that forces such as the spider wolves are after it and willing to kill people to get it. He bid me take it. Through him we met someone he had healed with it, a woman who claims to be a Vaati cursed by a rival Vaati wizard into human form over a dispute about the Rod. She has been our greatest source of information so far.

"Now then, the appearance of Chev here is unexpected. Our Vaati said she believed the First segment was not tainted by Chaos as some of the others are. I see a number of possibilities here.

"One. She could be mistaken and it is tainted by Chaos, causing the event between Gamad, Dter, and Chev.

"Two. As an artefact of law it may have held the power of a wish that was activated by Gamad. Though I know of another such Rod of Power that could grant its wielders spoken wishes, I find this unlikely given that Gamad did not state his wish as that other rod required. It is conceiveable though and our Vaati may have had her own reasons to conceal the fact that the segment held such a power. Possibly each segment can grant one wish. 

"Three. When Forsythe relinquished claim on the wand to me that might have been the actual transfer under Law instead of when Gamad came into possession of it and became its wielder. As the Queen can sense a transfer she might have sent a blast of raw Chaos that manifested in conjunction with Gamad's desire as the wand's wielder and physical possessor in the arrival of Chev.

"Four. Narn might have sent Chev here to join us. I do not want the Rod to fall into the hands of the Demon Lord Xiphid, and a battle priest questing on the same cause would be helpful. I don't know enough of how Narn actually works or communicates with his clerics to say.

"Dter might have been transposed with Chev, both of them swapping physical places. Replacing Dter with a mirror opposite, a cleric of an opposed god.

"Dter might have been obliterated and Chev summoned or created in his place.

"Dter might have been transformed down to his True Pattern into Chev, a new entity created on the spot by the effect."

"Chev, if you are a wanderer with no connections to any remaining person who knew you, if for instance you are the sole survivor of an isolated village, and after the battle that killed everyone you knew you took up a wandering pilgrimage, then this is a possibility. The question that remains with this possible theory though would be your connection to your god. I do not know enough of the relationships of clerics and their gods to say if such would be possible, or how your god would react to the creation of a dedicated cleric devoted to him."

"So do you have connections to living people Chev?"*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 27, 2007)

Maelicent and H.Lewit trek back to the Golden Cockatrice.  The sun, round and strong even at this late hour, sends a spray of dying orange light through the city.  Walking west toward the Cockatrice from the Sniffling Pig, the sun beats down on Maelicent and Lewit.  Though the shadows grow long, between buildings it becomes necessary to ward off the bright light just to be able to steer a course between folk milling in the streets and byways.

Returning to the Cockatrice, the pair notes the festhall's barred double front doors have been outwardly bound with chain.  The throng of gawking bystanders who had earlier shrouded the entrance with their curiousity are gone now.  Going around to the back of the tavern, the rear door is similarly shut fast.  The stable, however, is open to the elements.  Maelicent smells the wolf spider carcasses before he rounds the corner of the alley leading to the stable; the scent of heat-spoiled innards and ichor blasts both his and H.Lewit's nose.  Around back by the garden, Maelicent and H.Lewit find a pair of priests in black cassocks preparing some sort of spellcraft upon the spider remains in the stable.  Buckets of salt lie nearby the stable.  One of the priests spies Maelicent and straightens.  Somewhat dubiously, the man elbows his comrade and speaks to Maelicent and Lewit.  "By order of the proprietor of this establishment and the City Guard, onlookers and the curious're to be taken in for questioning.  We've work here we're needing to attend to, if you'll remove yourselves immediately, we'll present no claim of interruption to the guardsman standing 'round the corner on duty.  I say is that a gob--?" The priest breaks off in surprise and peers closely at Maelicent.

In contrast to the priest's claim, neither Maelicent nor Lewit saw a yellow-jacket standing watch anywhere near the Cockatrice.  The last place they saw one during their walk over was along Overtegyrn Byway near Teg's Throat and the Rivermark.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 28, 2007)

Being used to a odoriferous lifestyle, the Gudwulf warrior remains staunch when assaulted by the stench of death and decay. Maelicent does however react adversely to the sight of the two black clad giant-kin, their proximity to his kills and their veiled threats. Scowling menacingly beneath his tusked helmet, the goblin listens to the human as he calmly pulls his bow into hand with his iron-clad right hand and simultaneously draws the hem of his coat aside to reveal the loaded quiver at his hip. *"It'd be right good then that we aint curious nor onlookers; we got business here. Those be our kills you be admiring. I also got work here that be needin tendin to, so if you be removin yerselves right quick I won't have need to be getting upset at ya."*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 28, 2007)

The second of the pair of priests pales first at the sight of an armed goblin, then loses the last of the color in his cheeks at Maelicent's threat.  The man tugs at the first priest's cassock sleeve.  "Arne, this..._creature_...means business.  Let's to the temple.  The day's nearly done and I'm for a hot meal afore evening services.  These ragged corpses aren't worth preserving, anyway.  They outta be burnt."   The second priest begins backing away from Maelicent and Lewit and picks up one of the three buckets of white rock salt as he goes.  Maelicent and Lewit can see that the man is frightened of the goblin and clearly sense from his words that rather than go back to the temple, the priest has every intention of running straight to the nearest guardsman he can find.

The first priest sniffs at his comrade's suggestion that they leave.  The man, apparently called Arne, makes no move to depart but neither does he advance on Maelicent.  The priest stands stock still, stubborn as a pack mule.  "I've orders that've been paid in full from the proprietors of the Golden Cockatrice, and with the Guard's consent, that these spiders be preserved."   Without moving his hands, the priest indicates a leather scroll tube at his belt.  "The writ is just here at my hip, and I'd reach for it to show you, goblin, but you have the distinct look of wanting to fire that bow at the slightest perceived threat."   Arne lifts his chin in the direction of the stable.  "These buckets of salt're for the casting of _gentle repose_ on those spiders.  Mistress Vaja ordered the preservation herself.  Take your beef up with her, if you like, but there's work here what as needs to be done and I aim to do it."


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 28, 2007)

Wanting to take a breath for  Voadam after his long words, Chev wonders if he is always like this.

"My mother died during my birth, and I have no prior siblings. I have one living family member, my father, which I have a connection with. He was injured ten years ago, leaving him crippled, working for the Edaesmyd guard on the Arrund border. A raiding party of bandits attacked one of the smaller villages and he took massive injuries. Coming from generations of soldiers and seeing my father crippled is what has lead me to Narn.

"After years of praying for his health to return with no results, I decided my place should be at the forefront of battle, living Narn's dogma. This is why I travel to Teggest. It was my plan to join the Edaesmyd army, but Narn has brought me here to a greater battle."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 28, 2007)

As he waits for Chev to consider his questions Voadam pulls out his two potions and hands them to the albino dwarf. "*Gamad, I have need of your skills. I suspect the transparent one is for invisibility, but I have no skill at alchemy. Can you identify these? Also when we parted the Vaati woman touched my arm and I felt an effect. Can you divine whether she placed any magical effect upon me*?" Voadam also pulls out the bead Arquestan gave him and inspects it closely to discern if any trace hairs came with it. "*Or if this is magical or has magic placed upon it.*" Voadam does not hand over the bead however but holds it up to the light.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 28, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Wanting to take a breath for  Voadam after his long words, Chev wonders if he is always like this.
> 
> "My mother died during my birth, and I have no prior siblings. I have one living family member, my father, which I have a connection with. He was injured ten years ago, leaving him crippled, working for the Edaesmyd guard on the Arrund border. A raiding party of bandits attacked one of the smaller villages and he took massive injuries. Coming from generations of soldiers and seeing my father crippled is what has lead me to Narn.
> 
> "After years of praying for his health to return with no results, I decided my place should be at the forefront of battle, living Narn's dogma. This is why I travel to Teggest. It was my plan to join the Edaesmyd army, but Narn has brought me here to a greater battle."




Voadam nods in response to Chev's answer. "*So you can name the village and your father is someone living who knows you, but nobody in this city? Very well, let us put aside my thought that you might have been created here on the spot. We have fought spider demons and there will be more battles before this is resolved so your god sending you to join us is a definite possibility. As a cleric can you detect Law or Chaos? It would be worthwhile to determine if the Wand is touched with Chaos in addition to Law, and whether the Vaati's touch upon me was actually a power of Law being used. I was not able to obtain a lock of hair from her to test, but she did give me this token*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 28, 2007)

*Gamad - dwarf Wizard*

That is quite a story Voadam
Reply the albino deformed dwarf and eyes the others as to ensure what he heard.
Demons are on our tail I understand, and the piece of wand must not fall to their putrid hands.
He says with horse voice and continues
And I hold the first segment of a mighty artifact … interesting.
He walks to his window, eyes the thrown pillow that sits on the ground outside and turns on heel
And to find the other segments we need only to concentrate and … 
He stops, waits for Voadam to continue and takes the potions
I'm unable to sense magic right now, I'm quite exhausted and my arcane powers are weak, but …
He opens the potions, smell and taste.

Spellcraft +8 and being an Alchemist, Craft (Alchemy) +6 – so +14 to identify the potions.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 28, 2007)

*"Ya can show your writ to this here human if ya like..."* Maelicent gestures towards Lewit. *"...and ya can go about whatever business ya like so long as ya don't be gettin in my way. I aim to start bucherin me kills in short order."* The proud Gudwulf warrior, ignoring the two priests, strides confidently towards the open stable door to begin stringing up the first carcass.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 28, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*...As a cleric can you detect Law or Chaos? It would be worthwhile to determine if the Wand is touched with Chaos in addition to Law, and whether the Vaati's touch upon me was actually a power of Law being used. I was not able to obtain a lock of hair from her to test, but she did give me this token*."




"Yes, I am able to call upon the divine power of Narn to detect whether my foes or powers my foes possess are of a chaotic or lawful nature. But I cannot call upon those powers today."



			
				Gamad said:
			
		

> I'm unable to sense magic right now, I'm quite exhausted and my arcane powers are weak, but …




"Do not worry, Gamad. Whatever has brought me here has still left me with the divine power of Narn. Let me see if I can detect any magic on those vials."

Concentrating on the vials Gamad holds in his hands, Chev whispers a small prayer to Narn in the dwarven tongue and focus his eyes to see if he detects any magical auras.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 28, 2007)

The priest frowns at the retreating back of Maelicent but hands Lewit the scroll tube.  Inside is a trimmed piece of parchment with the Hostelerie Guild wax seal on the outside.  Lewit reads the scroll and finds that Vaja has ordered and paid for two castings of gentle repose upon the spider carcasses at her establishment.  The writ has been notarized by the city clerk's office.

The sound of wooden bar being slid back fills the narrow garden a moment before the kitchen door is thrown open and Frane steps out, a mop and a bucket of dirty bile-laden water in his hands.  The big blonde barkeep looks to be in better health than he was earlier and calls out for his sister.  "Vaja!  Two of 'em are back."   Frane saunters over to Lewit and the priest.  "Vaja and I thought to thank you for saving the festhall from complete destruction.  When we saw the goblin'd drug these out through the back door, Vaja figured the little beastie'd be bent on getting some good out of 'em, so she called for a couple of black skirts from the Tower of Xylla."  Frane puts down his mop and bucket and rocks back on two heels.  "An' I see they made it here in good time, too.  Anyway, the little beastie'll have an easier time of it if the carcasses don't rot through afore he can finish.  VAJA!  Where is that woman?"  Frane looks around the garden.  "Where's the rest of everybody?"

Satisfied, the priest nods at Frane and then at Lewit.  The black-cassocked man picks up his buckets of salt and heads into the stable, intent on preserving the carcasses.  The second priest who'd been on the verge of running off after the Guard, settles back into his work and joins Arne at the stable.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 28, 2007)

The priests in the stable put down their buckets of salt.  Maelicent, who'd already begun foisting up his kills with a few lengths of rope hanging in the stable, heard the entire exchange between Frane, Lewit, and Arne out in the garden.  Arne coughs once, loudly and pauses in what he deems to be an obvious manner before speaking to Maelicent.  "Though I can't say that I can ever have claimed the..._pleasure_...of preserving two morbidly obese spiders for a..._goblin_...I would certainly appreciate the opportunity to go about my work here, that we may quit this hovel all the sooner.  It seems the proprietors seek to indulge your industry."   The priest is pompous and has an obvious and strong disdain of Maelicent.  "The preservation will make your task easier, particularly if you need be elsewhere for a day or two at a time.  So if you wouldn't mind standing to the side for but a few moments...*sir*?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 28, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Do not worry, Gamad. Whatever has brought me here has still left me with the divine power of Narn. Let me see if I can detect any magic on those vials."
> 
> Concentrating on the vials Gamad holds in his hands, Chev whispers a small prayer to Narn in the dwarven tongue and focus his eyes to see if he detects any magical auras.




Voadam readies himself to observe what happens from the priest's spell. If the priest's appearance is actually due to the Queen sending an agent of hers when Rancid relinquished all claim to the Wand, then Chev is that agent and might take this opportunity to strike while the party is split and everybody is expecting him to perform a divination.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 28, 2007)

Voadam hands two small glass vials of liquid to Gamad.  One vial smells of cinnamon and is opaque russet in color. The other vial smells not at all and though at first the liquid inside seems clear, when Gamad picks up the second vial, the substance shifts and he sees that while at times it is clear, when the light from the window in his room refracts off the vial, the liquid inside is alternately silver or matte grey.

[sblock=Gamad]







			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Spellcraft +8 and being an Alchemist, Craft (Alchemy) +6 – so +14 to identify the potions.



I'm not seeing how you can add Alchemy to Spellcraft to boost your Spellcraft to identify the potions.  You can use just Spellcraft, though.  DC is 25.  I rolled a natural 20 for Gamad for the first vial, so with his +8 to Spellcraft, he gets a total of 28, which is more than enough to beat the DC of 25.  The clear potion that alternately refracts silver and matte grey is a potion of Invisibility.  Gamad is unable to identify the vial of liquid that smells of cinnamon and is opaque russet in color.[/sblock]

Chev weaves a detect magic spell and has a close look at the vials on the table in front of Gamad.

[sblock=Chev]Both vials each contain a liquid that has one faint arcane magic aura to it.  The clear liquid that refracts silver and matte grey is of the Illusion school.  The opaque russet liquid is oilier than the clear liquid, as if it's perhaps meant to be applied to an object rather than drunk.  The arcane nature of the second liquid makes it difficult for Chev to determine anything about it other than it's of arcane magic and faint in aura.  Chev spends roughly half a minute concentrating on both liquids before he realizes that the purple and green bead given to Voadam by the gypsy woman also has an arcane aura to it, of moderate strength and of the divination school.  Likewise, Voadam has a second item on his person that has a magic aura.  Contrary to Voadam's suggestion, however, there is nothing innate about his person that gives off any sort of magical aura.  Widening his field of vision, Chev realizes that there's an aura somewhere within the reach of his spell, and though not in Gamad's room, it's perhaps on this floor of the inn.[/sblock]

When Chev casts his spell, Voadam visibly tenses.  The Green Wizard leans in with eager anticipation, clearly expecting a reaction of some sort from the priest of Narn.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 28, 2007)

The cleric's feelings of disdain for Malicent are reflected in the demeanor of the Gudwulf warrior. Setting aside his bow, the goblin draws his handaxe from beneath his russet coat. *"I told ya you could go about yer business as long as ya didn't get in my way. You go on and do what the female done paid ya for then be on your way."* Maelicent continues to tie the wolf-spider's legs together with the rope he's found, seemingly content to ignore the priest and his request for the goblin to stand aside. Although he feigns disinterest in the man's prayers, Maelicent can't help stealing glances as the black garbed giant-kin goes about his divine spellcasting.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 28, 2007)

The priest purses thin lips and frowns at Maelicent but gets on about the business of his casting.  Rather than pour the white rock salt on the spider carcasses, the pair of priests reach in and grab great handfuls of the grainy substance and toss it over their shoulder.  Arne pulls a silver scythe holy symbol out from under his cassock and, holding the pendant aloft in the air, begins chanting seemingly to himself in a foreign tongue.  The priest's eyes glaze over with energy and beads of sweat form on the man's forehead, while all the time the pace of his chanting increases.  The second cassocked priest has no holy symbol but continues to toss salt to and fro while his comrade chants.  The floor of the horse stall is soon littered with the gritty white salt.  As Arne's voice reaches a creshendo, the second priest moves more quickly to dip into the bucket of salt in an attempt to keep time with the quickened chanting.  Bits of salt spray all over, some of them landing on Maelicent.  

The priests repeat their performance a second time on the other spider carcass, then abruptly cease their chanting and salt tossing.  Arne's hair is matted to his head with sweat when the casting is complete, and Maelicent clearly notes that the smells of fetid rotting flesh and oil going rancid are no more.  Arne picks grains of white salt off his black cassock with a frown.  "Next time try not to fling it so wildly, Gruyere."   With a smug, "There, done."  Arne nods at the pair of preserved spiders then motions for Gruyere to collect the three buckets.  "On our way and back in time to usher in the evening service."   Their service done, the oddball pair of priests quits the stable, leaving Maelicent to his peace.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 28, 2007)

Finally free of distractions, Maelicent sets to work cleaning the carcasses of the otherworldly wolf-spiders, leaving Lewit to deal with the male drink server.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 28, 2007)

"Easy, Voadam. I mean you no harm." Chev says in response to the man's reaction. "The clear vial indeed could be for invisibility. It is enchanted with illusionary magic. If you look closely at the second vial, it appears to be an oil to place on an object instead of something you'd digest. It is enchanted with a faint amount of arcane magic."

Eyeing the purple and green bead, Chev continues. "Again, as you suspected, the bead is indeed enchanted with a moderate amount of divination magic." 

Chev's examines Voadam's body from head to foot, pausing for a few moments on the other magical item he carries, but does not say anything about it. "Whatever this lady did to you, no aura has been left. But there does seem to be something else on this floor that is magical. And I don't think it is Gamad's wand."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 28, 2007)

[sblock=Chev]After focusing a second or two more on the other aura on this floor of the inn, Chev determines that the aura is arcane, faint, and of the transmutation school.[/sblock]


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 1, 2007)

Brakkus unslings his tower shield and props it in the corner.  He waits while the others delve into the secrets of the arcane.  He quietly says to himself, "Damn, should have gotten a beer on the way though the common room."


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 1, 2007)

(Sorry for the short absence, I'll have to do some catch-up).

When Lewit firsts enters the stables, the smell bothers him and before they were interrupted by the priests he was about to ask why the goblin would bother with such a smelly thing.

...

Well, that was a tad-bit interesting. What were they priests of again? I suppose it doesn't matter now. Lewit says to both Frane and Maelicent, while staring at the brutality of the cutting. Well, um... hmm, so Frane., Lewit thinks of something to say, How long until I continue playing my games at your place? A day at most I'd hope. People don't take kindly to playing in the middle of the street. Oh, how they kick at you... He begins to bite the tip of his thumb's nail.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 1, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Easy, Voadam. I mean you no harm." Chev says in response to the man's reaction. "The clear vial indeed could be for invisibility. It is enchanted with illusionary magic. If you look closely at the second vial, it appears to be an oil to place on an object instead of something you'd digest. It is enchanted with a faint amount of arcane magic."




Voadam relaxes and smiles wryly "*Had you been an agent of the Queen's that would have been a great opportunity to strike. Half of us gone, expecting you to cast a helpful instead of an attack spell. I've been betrayed by demons and cultists masquerading as allies before and survived by the skin of my teeth*." Voadam unconsciously rubs the scars on his wrist where rope bindings once cut into his flesh.



> Eyeing the purple and green bead, Chev continues. "Again, as you suspected, the bead is indeed enchanted with a moderate amount of divination magic."




"*Hah. That can work two ways. It is a personal item of hers. Should we have need it can be used as an arcane sympathetic link should we gain a means to scry her. Not as good as a lock of hair would have been, but it should do.*"



> Chev's examines Voadam's body from head to foot, pausing for a few moments on the other magical item he carries, but does not say anything about it. "Whatever this lady did to you, no aura has been left. But there does seem to be something else on this floor that is magical. And I don't think it is Gamad's wand."





*"You don't sense an aura from Gamad's wand? That's interesting. If the segments were proof against divinations that would explain how they have remained hidden from both the Queen who is reputedly a true mistress of magic and the Vaati who claim potent wizards among their numbers. I wonder if its aura of Law will be similarly obscured.

This something else, are you referring to my wand or something else entirely?"*


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 1, 2007)

> *"You don't sense an aura from Gamad's wand? That's interesting. If the segments were proof against divinations that would explain how they have remained hidden from both the Queen who is reputedly a true mistress of magic and the Vaati who claim potent wizards among their numbers. I wonder if its aura of Law will be similarly obscured.
> 
> This something else, are you referring to my wand or something else entirely?"*



"The aura I speak of is something else other than Gamad's wand, as it is not in this room. I cannot be entirely certain, because I do not have line of site, but I believe it is somewhere else on this floor. Faint, arcane and of the transmutation discipline." Chev says as he points in the general direction he senses it to be. "It is in that direction."



> *"This something else, are you referring to my wand or something else entirely?"*



"Something else. I sensed your wand, but this is something else."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 1, 2007)

*Gamad*

Faint aura of magical items is something common as the stars you see in the night, a potion here or a scroll there ... it could be anything, you shouldn't be disturbed.
And I confirm … this potion will make you disappear.
The dwarf hands the potion of invisibility and the oil back to Voadam.
What now, shall we try the stick to find the second segment or we wait for the returning of the goblin and the human.
He eyes Brakkus and continues
We could use hands who master the sword if the demons should reappear


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 1, 2007)

"Yeah, let's find this next segment.  We could be heroes!  Tomorrow anyway, after breakfast.  This could lead us Narn knows where and I don't want to do it on an empty stomach."  Brakkus adds silently to himself, _And I don't really want to be fighting demons in the dark._

"I never really like the sword, a bit too dainty for my taste, but my guisarme and flail are better anyway.  I can help guard the segment tonight."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 1, 2007)

> "Well, that was a tad-bit interesting. What were they priests of again? I suppose it doesn't matter now." Lewit says to both Frane and Maelicent, while staring at the brutality of the cutting. "Well, um... hmm, so Frane.", Lewit thinks of something to say, "How long until I continue playing my games at your place? A day at most I'd hope. People don't take kindly to playing in the middle of the street. Oh, how they kick at you..." He begins to bite the tip of his thumb's nail.




Vaja comes out just then.  From the kitchen door, the tall blonde woman crosses the narrow garden.  "They weren't priests.  They're mages in the employ of the Tower of Xylla, undertakers."  Vaja turns to Frane.  "Lieutenant Barrie will be here within the hour.  The cordons can come off then but there's still more to do inside.  We need to either hire a cleaning crew to get it all done tomorrow, or if you still want to save the money then we can spend another three days doing it ourselves."   Vaja crosses her arms, making it clear that she prefers the first choice.  Frane stares blankly at his sister then grunts.  "Alright.  Hire the crew, then."   

Vaja nods and walks over to the stable.  She watches Maelicent at his work for a silent minute then interrupts.  "I see the Preservers have been here.  Good.  I dislike having to have anything to do with them, but big as those dead things are and as long as that job'll likely take you, they'll make your job easier."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 1, 2007)

*Gamad*



			
				SlagMortar said:
			
		

> "Yeah, let's find this next segment.  We could be heroes!  Tomorrow anyway, after breakfast.  This could lead us Narn knows where and I don't want to do it on an empty stomach."




Then it is a deal.
The dwarf smiles a distort smile and frowns
Now take your filthy boots out of here and find yourselves a room
He tries to shoo them out with the broom, he takes a step to the corridor and shouts loudly
Hey, Wench, where is my new pillow … Bah, humans.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 1, 2007)

"*Gamad, there is a chance the Queen or others will be able to send more agents after the wand. I will stay with you tonight to help safekeep it. Besides, there are a few issues I want to discuss with you about wizardry*."


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 1, 2007)

Priests... mages... all the same to me. He rubs the bottom of his chin just a moment, Hey Maeliwulf, would you happen to know where we should stay for the night?


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 2, 2007)

Vaja said:
			
		

> "I see the Preservers have been here. Good. I dislike having to have anything to do with them, but big as those dead things are and as long as that job'll likely take you, they'll make your job easier."



Maelicent pauses to wipe the sweat from his brow with the back of his coat sleeve while holding onto his handaxe in one hand and a bit of cartilage in the other. The goblin would have liked to have taken his helmet and coat off to work, but remained weary of doing so in the center of the giant-kin settlement. A moment of inattention is all that it would take for the creatures to overwhelm him.

*"I don't be knowin that for sure. My tribe's witch could do tha same trick, but she didn't do it except to keep meat for the winter. Fresh meat and hide be tough to work with; it'd be best to leave it hangin for a few days to let it soften up a bit first. The hide and sinew won't dry and tan well if the magic be keepin em fresh..."*


			
				BRP2 said:
			
		

> Hey Maeliwulf, would you happen to know where we should stay for the night?



The Gudwulf warrior turned to regard the odd giant-kin who'd followed him back. _I hope he don't be plannin ta rut or nothin._ Maelicent simply motions to the empty stalls within the stables with his axe hand. *"I be staying right here meself. I got work ta do."*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 2, 2007)

Voadam will wish to talk with Gamad about wizardry on this world. In Voadam's experience magic operates differently from world to world and he is keen to gain a handle on any differences for this world as he works to rebuild his magical powers. He will observe the dwarf throughout the discussion to try to evaluate the influences of the Rod upon the wizard and to gain insight into how to work with the Dwarf despite those Lawful influences. He will attempt to work through the magic discussion starting with basics, asking permission to see the dwarf's spellbook where appropriate for illustrative purposes.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 2, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I'm unable to sense magic right now, I'm quite exhausted and my arcane powers are weak, but …
> Gamad opens the potions, smell and taste.




The clear potion that alternately refracts matte grey and silver is both odorless and tasteless.  Gamad tastes the opaque russet potion that smells of cinnamon and finds that it tastes just as it smells and is quite strong.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 2, 2007)

Finding quarters for themselves in the large bustling city is easily done.  Rooms are available at the Sniffling Pig and are cheap, if unpretentious.  Teggest is large and can accomodate any desire or price range.  The Copper Coin was quite clean and homey but was also a long walk across the city.  

Voadam and Gamad pass the night in Gamad's room at the Sniffling Pig.  Maelicent works through the night inside the stable at the Golden Cockatrice until he tires.  Vaja informs Lewit that the Wilted Rose across the street from the 'Trice rents rooms out by both the hour and the night, and on the cheap.

Regardless of where the champions pass the nighttime hours, the morning sun filters through a bank of thick clouds and dimly dawns on the city.  The rainclouds are uncustomary for the month of Revot; the weather during this season is normally blazingly hot and clear, and the winds frequently die, leaving the city to stiffle under a blanket of humidity given over from the River Tegyrn.  Today, however, looks to be just as hot and just as humid, and with the threat of thunder and rain.  No attack on any party member was perpetrated during the night.

*Please indicate where your character spent the night and what, if any, errands he might have done in the intervening hours to include: spell preparation, purchasing equipment, gathering information, drinking, etc..  Most businesses that sell goods close at 9 pm and re-open at 6 am.  Current time is 8 am.*


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Despite the offer, Lewit is likely to just pass out in the stables, while Maelicent is busy. H. Lewit has no errands and will probably just follow Maelicent until something interesting happens.


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 2, 2007)

Brakkus gets a room at the Sniffling Pig, intent to stay near the rod as that seems the most likely place for the action to break out.  He spends an hour or two in the common room nursing a beer while Voadam and Gamad discuss all things arcane before retiring to his room.

Before laying down to sleep, he spends some time drafting a report about the day's events.  He does not go into great detail as he has little idea how much of what he has heard is actually true, but mentions the attack of the demon spiders and that he is pursuing suspicions about what may have caused the attack.  

In the morning, he rides Chop Liver to his courier and files the report for delivery.  His job done, he comes back to the Sniffling Pig and orders his customary breakfast - one egg, two slices of hard bread, and two pieces of bacon.  He washes it down with a cup of coffee and is ready to see where the Rod might lead them.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 2, 2007)

In the morning Voadam belts on his short sword and is ready to proceed after a hearty breakfast. A new day, time to begin the quest for power and maneuver between Law and Chaos. He would like to obtain the services of a loremaster or sage knowledgeable about these particulars, but first things first. He had a blade and was working towards regaining his magic, it was a good start. On that thought Voadam began chatting with Gamad about where one could obtain a new spellbook in the city, and its policies on practicing magic.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 3, 2007)

*Gamad*

Although Gamad allows Voadam to sleep in his room for protection, he wont give his spellbook to the human, he don't know too well to give him the most important equipment he have.
Gladly he tell him all the basic knowledge of the arcane power.

As for a new spellbook, Voadam can buy any blank book he wants, what gives the book his title "Spellbook" is the arcane special writings that lies within the pages.

When all are down for breakfast, Gamad stays in his room and learn new spells, when he finish he goes down to eat something and attend his Donkey.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 5, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Although Gamad allows Voadam to sleep in his room for protection, he wont give his spellbook to the human, he don't know too well to give him the most important equipment he have.
> Gladly he tell him all the basic knowledge of the arcane power.
> 
> As for a new spellbook, Voadam can buy any blank book he wants, what gives the book his title "Spellbook" is the arcane special writings that lies within the pages.
> ...




Voadam quickly senses the dwarf's possessiveness towards his spellbook, and reluctance to allow him access even under direct supervision. Voadam does not push the issue but when Gamad does open up he takes the opportunity to hear the dwarven view on spellcasting and see how it differs from the dark elven tradition of wizardry that he first learned.

Voadam makes a mental note to find out where he can purchase a spellbook, he does not think selling the short sword will be enough to purchase one yet, but who knows what loot the new day will bring.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 6, 2007)

The stripped down goblin works late into the night, chopping through the demons' joints with his axe and carefully cutting and prying apart the creature's chitinous body-plates with his hunting knives. Occasionally he pauses to catch his breath while waiting for fluids from the hanging carcasses to drain into buckets on the floor. Although Maelicent remains curious about the brooding giant-kin's presence, the goblin doesn't offer the man much conversation unless prompted. When Maelicent's muscles grow sore and his eyesight becomes blurry, the goblin sets his tools down close at hand and collapses into one of the empty horse stall's haystacks.

The Gudwulf warrior-turned-butcher regains consciousness late in the morning when the sounds of the bustling city finally disturb his slumber. Maelicent briefly pauses at the water barrel at the back of the Cockatrice to clean off the bulk of the gore covering him before returning to the stables to eat. Reaching into a pocket he retrieves some of the mushrooms he'd secreted there the day before when the odd woman had pushed a plate of them below the table he'd been hiding behind.

Eventually, after surveying his progress and retrieving his tools, Maelicent returns to the grisly task of butchering his kills.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 6, 2007)

Mid-morning hits and there's no sign of the goblin or of H.Lewit at the Sniffling Pig.  The clouds that bloomed dark grey in the morning in a thick bank over the city now erupt into rain and gussets of wind.

Dowstairs in the Pig's taproom, the barkeep, a human youth in his late teens, polishes clay mugs and wipes down the ten foot length of wooden bar fronting his work space.  Every time the front door to the Pig opens, the tender looks up with anticipation but slumps when it becomes clear that the day will bring precious little custom.  By ten o'clock in the morning when the city's bell tower chimes middocks, the tender has been so bored that the wooden bar is a good deal cleaner than normal.  The cook comes in from the kitchen and lays in a heathy fire, which she soon stokes to life.  The taproom grows warm, a tad uncomfortably so.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2007)

"*The goblin and Lewitt went back to the Cockatrice to butcher the spider wolves. We should head over there. They might have run into more agents of the Queen. I expect it will take Pilgrim a while to contact his superiors and we don't want to wait on him, but we should gather everybody else before we begin*."


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 6, 2007)

"You want to go out in this?  My arms will rust!  Chop Liver will probably keel over dead, not that I'd care much, but he's all I've got right now."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2007)

"*Its just rain. And the wind will keep archers from targetting us. In any case, I want us all together when you try to find the next segment. The Queen might be able to sense that initial use of the Wand and send agents to attack. However if we did delay a day it would give Chev a chance to look for Law and Chaos*."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2007)

Voadam spots Chev's whetstone and asks to borrow it, then draws his sword, inspects the blade's edge, and begins to work on sharpening it.

*"The tale of the Queen and the Rod has some holes in it. Why does the Queen want the Rod? It was designed to fight Her incursion and is a thing of Law. Now that it has been sundered why does She care about it? Why does She consider it Hers? 

"And how can she sense it? Miska stole it from the forces of Law and it sundered when He tried to teleport away. If anybody of Chaos would have a mystic connection to the Rod it should be he. Perhaps She uses Him as a scrying focus to sense the wand. We need more information about these entities and events. Do any of you know any sages or loremasters who might know of such things? Any libraries of occult lore?" *


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 7, 2007)

There are two great Temples within Teggest, the Halls of Madriel and the Temple of Stone, a dwarven bastion dedicated to Drendd.  Both maintain a library.  The city's administrative offices also maintain an archive that dates several hundred years.  Part of the records of all three have been burnt and lost over the years to war, but it is well known as a point of Teggestian pride that the Temple of Stone, with its many defenses, houses a fine collection.  The city archives relate mostly only to city history.  Smaller private collections belonging to Guild Houses and noble families also litter the city.

The rain shows little sign of abating, even as noon approaches and passes.  In the stable back at the Golden Cockatrice, Maelicent presses on with butchering the spiders.


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Lewit is spending time watching the goblin doing his butchering, playing mock chessgames, examining his crossbow, and doing headstands. If Voadam and gang enter the stables, Lewit will probably be in the middle of doing one of the first two, while doing a headstand.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 7, 2007)

*Gamad*

If you posses the weapon of your enemy you got quite an advantage over him
Reply the dwarf.
Obtaining the segments would allow the chance of never forge it again
He suggests and scratches his head.
As for how she scry the wand now, I have no idea, unless some of her is injected in the wand and that is why it's against her.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2007)

Voadam nods, "*I'm coming back to that original theory too. That its a segment of Her they forged into a weapon to try to kill Her. That would explain Her having a direct connection to it and her interest in it. And how it could carry Her taint of Chaos rather than Miska's*."


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 7, 2007)

"As we discussed last night, I can have a look at the wand to see if holds either a taint of law or a taint of chaos." Chev says as the group begins discussing the wand again. "Before sleeping last night I even had a thought about detecting for either law or chaos when Gamad tries to focus on the other pieces."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

*The party has two solid days to kill while Maelicent works.  Let me know in the OOC what, if anything, you guys spent your time doing while you wait.  We'll resolve these days in the OOC.*

Maelicent works at a goodly clip through two days, sleeping only when he tires and working the remainder of the time.  Four days out from the wolf spider attack on the Golden Cockatrice, Maelicent finishes his work skinning and butchering the two wolf spiders.  Though it rained for two days straight, this morning dawns clear and humid.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

To stave off boredom, Brakkus braves the rain and begins working with Chop Liver, trying to train the horse to bear him in battle.  After two days of mud and muck and little than wet clothes to show for his effort, Chop Liver seems like he might show a hint of promise and no longer becomes skittish at the mere sight of a rat scuttling along the back of the Sniffling Pig.

Gamad casts _detect magic_ on the rod segment and finds that the darned thing has absolutely no magical aura at all. The stick takes his _arcane mark_ well enough, though.  A visible etching of a deformed rock is emblazoned along the matte black metal of the segment.

Chev casts both _detect chaos_ and _detect law_ and finds that, much like Gamad's casting of _detect magic_, the wand radiates no aura at all.  The metal segment might as well be fodder for smelting in a blacksmith's forge.

Lewit comes and goes, bringing news of Maelicent's progress, then quietly slinking away to meander throughout the city.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

On the third day, two scroll tubes arrive via courier at the Sniffling Pig.  One of the serving wenches takes both tubes for delivery up to Gamad's room that is now shared with Voadam.  The maid drops both the tubes off, courtesying quietly and nervously whispering to Voadam, "He's not around, is he?  The dwarf, I mean.  I haven't slept in two days, what with his constant grousing and the demands for clean pillows."   The girl's dark circles under eyes give silent testament to her claim.  "Anyway, these arrived just now for you and the others.  The courier wasn't able to say who sent them."  The girl hands both the tubes to Voadam then makes a hasty retreat.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2007)

"Thank you lass. No, he's not here at the moment, don't fear. Before you go, is the courier still here? Can you describe him to me so I may track him down should I have need to question him? I thank you for your efforts here, the dwarf is difficult."

Once she answers his question and leaves Voadam opens the two scroll tubes to peruse their messages. He thinks to himself "*Forsythe's comments in the warehouse about meaning to tidy up were similar in nature to Gamad's actions here. I thought it was simply his manner at the time, but it now looks more like the influence of Law at work on the wielders. Poor bastards. I'll have to see if I can find some way to suppress that influence.*"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 10, 2007)

The serving girl looks doubtful at Voadam's encouragement.  Shaking her head no, the girl says, "The courier?  He was a looker, he was.  My age, brown hair, tall, middling weight, nice legs all fleshed out in tight breeches.  Bit dirty, but ain't we all.  Pretty, but didn't seem anything more than that.  Didn't give a name."  The girl looks at Voadam with interest.  "Never had anyone ask after the messenger before.  But the tube, there, that'll tell you which courier service he works for.  There's a few of 'em in the city.  If you'll excuse me, sir."  The girl shoots a last suspicious look into the room, then leaves.

Both scroll tubes have an emblem of a fist clutching a lightening bolt stamped into the boiled leather exterior.  Inside the first tube is a coiled sheet of parchment that looks as if it's got four spells written on it in some undiscernable tongue.  The second tube has two sheets of parchment: one with three more spells, and then a second separate note scribed in common that reads:

_Friends,

May these serve you well in times of need.

--A.​_


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

During the days that Maelicent works to butcher the spider carcasses, Lewit scours the city, familiarizing himself with the different factions of guilds, folk, politics, and districts within Teggest.  About Arquesta, Lewit learns much: her favorite hideouts, where she frequents, how long she's been seen around Teggest, and the company she keeps.  Lewit learns more of the city's politics and the competing noble houses, less regarding the city's long and storied history, and much about how the Guild system works within the city.  Now and then Lewit also catches wind of information regarding the Old Keep, Citadel Teglund.  The castle sits perched behind a high curtain wall, its outer battlements visible here and there between shops from the southern reaches of the city.  Walking around the perimeter of the keep's outer wall one day, Lewit finds himself at once must have been the citadel's main gate.  A high portcullis, wrapped in thick cords of chain, faces east near the guard headquarters.  A thick bramble of thorny overgrown foliage shrouds any attempt to view the inside of the citadel's grounds, and despite overlarge locks on three of the lengths of chain right smack in front of the portcullis's exterior, it looks as though no one has attempted to key or pick the locks.  To the contrary, the locks, while large, look to be well-maintained, if undisturbed.

[sblock]BRP2, I've asked you to e-mail me on three or four different occasions but haven't heard from you.  If I don't hear from you by Tuesday morning (tomorrow), I'm going to drop you from this game.  No hard feelings, but you're not posting enough and it's starting to affect the flow of things for the other players.  I'd like to disseminate more info to Lewit via e-mail, but if you don't (or aren't able to) follow through on my request, it's not worth my time to bother to type up a bunch of stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2007)

Voadam thinks to himself "*Scrolls, hopefully soon I'll be able to use such magics again. Patience, it is coming back, start with the basics and build from there. The blank spellbook is a good start, read magic, detect magic, those are old and familiar, it will come back. Charm person would be useful for interviewing prisoners. Ahh, it will come, work at it and give it time. Whatever scrolls she sent might help as well.*" Voadam heads off to rejoin his companions.

Once he finds them he says "*Are any of you familiar with this fist and lightning bolt symbol? Do you know what courier service it represents? The lady Arquesta has procured us some magical aids for our quest*."


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 13, 2007)

Brakkus comes back in, smiling from the small bits of progress Chop Liver is showing.  He's determined that this Rod is the most important thing going on in Teggest and so he had best prepare himself and his beast for the travels that would surely be coming.  He also made a circuit some of the more upscale taverns in the city, just to listen.  He's not so smooth with words as to be able to convince people to talk without giving anything away himself.  "What have we all found out in our rummaging?"



> Are any of you familiar with this fist and lightning bolt symbol?



"Nope, I'm don't think I've seen that before."


> The lady Arquesta has procured us some magical aids for our quest.



Brakkus's eyes light up, "Like what?  A powerful weapon of bane to demon-kind?  Oh, I know, a stout shield or suit of armor?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 13, 2007)

When asked about the scroll tube insignia, the barkeep downstairs says, "Fist clutching a lightening rod, that's Coulter's Carriers.  Not but a few blocks from here, and reliable enough, though costly.  You'd do better with Pollard's.  They're just as quick and a third less coin."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 13, 2007)

*Gamad*

Magical aids you say … Let me see those
Gamad asks Voadam for the scrolls.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 13, 2007)

Lewit visits Maelicent the night of the second day to check on his progress with the spiders, then goes out foraging into the city during the small hours.  Early in the morning on the third day, after his butchering is done and he's had a few hours of shuteye, Maelicent is shaken awake by a stumbling Lewit.  Something wet drips onto the goblin's cheek, and when Maelicent moves to rub it off his face, he finds the wetness to be sticky blood.  A dagger wet with blood drops to the straw on the floor and Lewit clasps at a blood-soaked wound at his side.  "They're coming.  Up by the keep."  The human removes his hand to point vaguely north and when he does, he looses his balance and drops to the straw of the stable, unconscious.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 13, 2007)

Gamad grabs the tubes from Voadam, saying, "Magical aids you say … Let me see those."  Inside the first tube is a coiled sheet of parchment that looks as if it's got four spells written on it. The second tube has one sheet of parchment with hree more spells.  Voadam holds the parchment note from Arquesta.

[sblock=Gamad]Gamad didn't roll well enough on his Spellcraft check to be able to identify the scrolls using the skill.  +8 to Spellcraft included, Gamad got a check result of 14.  He can burn a _read magic_ spell to read the scrolls, if he wants.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2007)

"*Scrolls*." Voadam answers the grasping dwarf and the soon to be disappointed Brakkus. "*Now then. Gamad and I have been stymied in our efforts to gain access to the dwarven temple, but other avenues of knowledge still remain to be pursued that may serve us. I have seen no sign of active agents of the Queen so I suggest we continue to try to gain more lore of the forces of Chaos and Law involved before searching out the Second portion of the rod. I intend to see if I can gain access to the library of the Halls of Madriel*."


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 13, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior is lethargic when first stirred out of his rest. Once he regains his senses enough to feel threatened by the unexpected touch Maelicent draws his own hunting knife, still slick with demon blood, out from under the straw pile he'd been nesting in and rolls over; ready to fend off his looming attacker. Recognizing his quiet giant-kin companion and finally recognizing that he's being bled upon, the goblin slowly rises into a defensive crouch, still bleary eyed and confused by the human's cryptic warning.

When Lewit finally collapses Maelicent moves to ready a defense against the mysterious attackers he expects to enter the stables within the next few moments. Setting his hunting knife down the goblin quickly snatches up his longbow, sets its but into the instep of his left foot, bends it back over his thigh and slides the string into the notch at the weapon's opposite end. Drawing an arrow, the Gudwulf warrior silently sidles up to the front wall of the building to peek through a gap in the wall slats to quickly scan the rear alleyway of the Cockatrice, watching for signs of of Lewit's attackers.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 13, 2007)

Maelicent crouches down and peers out between the wooden slats of the stable.  Several long moments tick by without so much as a thrush beckoning in the morning in the garden.  After a full minute of caution, Maelicent neither sees nor hears anything of note other than the distant sounds he's come to expect from a city starting its day.  When he returns his attention from watching the alley and the garden back to Lewit, he finds that the palor of death has glazed Lewit's vacant eyes.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 14, 2007)

"Scrolls?" Chev asks over the shoulder of Gamad as he thumbs through the papers. "Are they divine or arcane?"


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 14, 2007)

After seeing that his surroundings seem clear, Maelicent returns to the injured giant-kin, sets his bow down and begins trying to staunch the flow of blood. Using his hunting knife, he cuts a few strips of cloth from Lewit's tunic to use as improvised bandages; hastily stuffing them into the dagger wound. A few ragged breaths later however, it's clear that the giant-kin's fight for life is over as his face goes slack, his breathing ceases and the flow of blood slows to a trickle.

Sitting back on the pile of blood-soaked straw, the goblin remains quiet as he stares at this newest carcass in his stable. What to do now? By Tribeland law he had the right to pilfer the body of his fallen gangmate. But this human city wasn't the Tribelands and the dead giant-kin was hardly Maelicent's gangmate. If he wasn't careful the humans might try blaming him for the giant-kin's death, particularly if they found that he'd ransacked the body. Alerting others to the death might draw unwanted attention to the stable. The straw-haired giant-kin twins seemed to be trustworthy and generally helpful, not to mention that they were close at hand. Perhaps alerting them would be prudent. He could then gauge their reaction and judge his next move before news of the death spread. Later he'd seek out the others at the Sniffing Pig as time permitted. Still, first taking stock of the man's posessions was certainly prudent.

Having made up his mind Maelicent stands, retrieves his weapons and proceeds to search the giant-kin's body for valuables as well as to take note of Lewit's wounds or any other marks which might prove revelatory. The Gudwulf warrior then makes his way to the Cockatrice's kitchen door to seek out Frane or Vaja.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Scrolls?" Chev asks over the shoulder of Gamad as he thumbs through the papers. "Are they divine or arcane?"




"*I just received them and have not determined their nature as of yet. I believe she would have sent me arcane scrolls though. I believe she does not yet know about you and Gamad or what magic either of you can cast. I do not know the exact powers of her divination bead but if she were able to actually scry us she would risk alerting us to her mental viewing. I think it likely she can only know the location of the bead. If there are divine scrolls, however, that could indicate she has learned about you as well and she is tracking us closer than I thought.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 14, 2007)

*Gamad*

Hmmm ... interesting.
The dwarf pulls out from his pouch a clear crystal and places it over the weird letters
He then motion some signs in the air and say
"Milim, Itgalu Bephanai"

_*Read magic_


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2007)

"*So any discoveries to report Chev? Brakkus*?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 14, 2007)

Gamad casts his spell and scans both documents.  The first piece of parchment has four divine spells scribed on it:  protection from chaos, sanctuary, cure moderate wounds, and delay poison.  The second scroll has three arcane spells scribed on it:  charm person, true strike, and expeditious retreat.


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 14, 2007)

"Oh, scrolls.  There useful and all, but ... reading words of a paper?  Where's the adrenaline?"


> "So any discoveries to report Chev? Brakkus?"



"Nope, didn't hear much."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2007)

SlagMortar said:
			
		

> "Oh, scrolls.  There useful and all, but ... reading words of a paper?  Where's the adrenaline?"




"*When the magic courses through you it fills your being with power. Mastering such arcane might is its own thrill. There is a rush like few others, as strong a feeling as when the bloodlust falls upon you in the heat of battle and all goes red.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 14, 2007)

Maelicent tries the kitchen door to the Cockatrice and, finding the wooden portal unlocked and unbarred, enters.  Inside, the series of tables and chairs normally scattered here and there throughout the festhall's common room has been refreshed with new furniture to replace the broken items and the floor gleams with a fresh layer of beeswax.  All in all, the Cockatrice looks better than ever.  Despite the early hour, Frane and Vaja are both working with hammer and nails by the front door, trying to repair the lintel.  Maelicent spies two rumpled bedrolls in the far corner of the taproom, and a couple of mugs and empty plates bespeak of the twins' having lived right in the festhall these past few days.  At Maelicent's approach, Frane continues to hammer but Vaja spins around, fear in her eyes.  "Oh, it's just you, goblin.  How goes your work?  About all done?  Where's Lewit this day?  He seems to've taken a shining to you, what with coming 'round these past days.  Frane, no!  Don't put the nail there--it's offset from the other side."  Vaja glances over to eye Frane work and frowns when she sees his haphazard work.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 14, 2007)

Maelicent walks up to the twin giant-kin, his approach unusual since it is direct rather than circuitous and stealthy as is normal for the goblin. The Gudwulf warrior keeps his head downcast to leave most of his face shrouded in the shadows cast by the brim of his fanged helmet. *"Tha giant... Lewit... He's dead. Stumbled inta tha stables just now; a dagger wound in his gut. I tried ta patch im up, but he bled ta death right quick..."* The Gudwulf warrior, uncertain of how the humans might react to the dire news, clutches his strung longbow tightly in his iron-clad left hand, ready to dodge and nock an arrow at the first sight of a threatening move.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 14, 2007)

Frane lowers his raised hammer and turns around to stare at Maelicent.  Vaja frowns and purses her lips but makes no other move.  "Vaja--" Frane starts but leaves off as Vaja shakes her head at her brother.  "Yeah, I know Frane.  And on top of everything.  Gods!"   Vaja throws her hands up to the heavens.  "Why'd he have to haul off and die in _our_ stable, of all places!  The guard and the guild'll both have a field day with this, 'specially following right on the heels of the disturbance the other day."   Vaja, looking upset and put out all at once, eyes Maelicent.  "Who else knows aught of this?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 14, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*When the magic courses through you it fills your being with power. Mastering such arcane might is its own thrill. There is a rush like few others, as strong a feeling as when the bloodlust falls upon you in the heat of battle and all goes red.*




"And the feeling of magic coursing through your body, when you know it comes from the God of Battle himself, intensifies that feeling tenfold."


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 15, 2007)

Maelicent remains guarded while watching the curious exchange between the two giant-kin siblings. The goblin keeps a weary eye on the female as she turns her attention back towards him with her question. *"Na... Nobody. I came right on in ere ta tell ya."* Uncertain of which tact to take next the Gudwulf warrior continues helpfully. *"And don't anybody else need ta hear nothin about it. I can keep im outta sight for tha day and get rid of im after dark with the rest of tha left over spider-bits. Nobody'll go lookin through that mess ta tell giant-kin parts from demon bits..."* Growing animated, the goblin continues quickly. *"Ell. Feed im ta tha cocks and there won't be nothin of im left by nightfall. I can cut em up right small and bring im in now if ya want."*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 15, 2007)

Vaja eyes Maelicent with worry.  "Meanin' no offense, goblin, but I'm thinkin' the Cockatrice don't need you hangin' around much longer just now.  The Hostelrie Guild's already got their undies in a bunch just over the incident with Traven, and the Guard's threatening to shut us down permanently.  I'm already lookin' at having to settle a feud 'tween the Guild and the Guard over whether the 'Trice gets to remain open for business, and the last thing we need on top of all that's a dead body and a _goblin_ hangin' around.  You been good to the 'Trice an' Frane and I allays remember a friend.  Maybe ye got somewhere you could lay low for a while?  I'm not sayin' yer not welcome in the future, just maybe not now is all.  Probably better for you not to be seen 'round here too much more anyway, if you catch me drift.  The law'll be looking around a good bit, as will the Guild, and somehow I don't think you want caught up in our mess.  What of them others, Brakkus and that queer white-haired dwarf?"

Frane lays down his tools while Vaja and Maelicent talk and goes out back.  Returning in half a minute, Frane comes over to Vaja and Maelicent, saying, "Ayup.  Just as he says, dagger in the side.  Vaja?  River or drop him off at the Tower?"   Vaja purses her lips, not best pleased.  "He helped us defend the 'Trice.  The Tower's probably the better option but the River'd mean less questions.  I dunno.  I guess we'll pay the carter in the morning when he comes out with his 'barrow to take him on up to Xylla."   Vaja turns her attention back to Maelicent.  "We got it from here, goblin.  Frane an' I'll present Lewit's body tomorrow morning to the old man who comes 'round with his cart.  He'll get a proper burial by cremation at the Tower of Xylla when they do their next mass round of burnings.  It ain't fancy but it's the least we can do.  Does he got any family you know of?  If so, I guess we can pay to courier a letter to 'em, sayin' what became of their kin."


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 15, 2007)

Maelicent listens to Vaja with mixed emotions, uncertain if he's been rebuffed or not. He finally decides that it doesn't really matter to him and so simply shrugs in response. *"Aright. Them guys be hanging about tha Pig place. I be done all my work here. I'll go talk ta em later after I get the last of tha demon-bits outta your stables and off ta the smiths. Ya won't be seeing me around here afta that. Don't worry, it'll all be good."* Maelicent shrugs. *"I don't know nothin about im or his family. He don't tell me nothin. Two days he jus be sittin in tha corner and playin with his toys never bothered ta try helpin. Now he gone and get imself dead."* The goblin sounds mildly disgusted by the whole affair. *"If ya don't need no helpin then I'd best be goin."* The Gudwulf warrior nods to both giant-kin and returns to the stable to collect his belonging.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 15, 2007)

Vaja nods and silently watches Maelicent leave out the kitchen door.  The Gudwulf warrior gets the distinct impression from his interaction with the blond twins that while Vaja and Frane had their doubts about him when he first started coming around their taproom, by this late juncture they're almost sorry to see him go, Vaja in particular.  Still, business is business, and from what Maelicent's seen, Vaja's got an acute sense for what constitutes good business; the woman has her human biases but mostly she's fair, and she's nearly always interested in making a profit, as long as it's square.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 15, 2007)

A few hours after Lewit's death, following a series of deliveries to the market district, Maelicent discreetly skulks into the Sniffing Pig to search for signs of his demon-slaying allies. Ducking beneath a hut-sized table, the Gudwulf warrior peers around the main taproom for familiar faces.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 15, 2007)

*Time:  noon.  Everyone is in the common room of the Sniffling Pig.*


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 15, 2007)

Maelicent deftly darts beneath the party's table, taking up his usual position in the concealing shadows there. Assuming that none of his allies noticed his entrance, the Gudwulf warrior will prod Voadam's huge ankle with the but of his unstrung bow shaft to get his attention.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 15, 2007)

*Gamad*

Hmm… this is for you Chev
Gamad hands the divine scroll to the priest
Now, what do we have here … this is interesting
He says as he goes over the Transmutation spell ... and this striking spell is handy also and … Bah … what a useless spell … who will fall under my charming figure … a waste.
He turns to Voadam
Let me save those two, you can keep the last one for your new book … now I think it's a good time to gather and talk over a good cup of spirit.
He walks to his pack and pulls out his personal drinking mug, spits inside, clean it and leave the room.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Maelicent deftly darts beneath the party's table, taking up his usual position in the concealing shadows there. Assuming that none of his allies noticed his entrance, the Gudwulf warrior will prod Voadam's huge ankle with the but of his unstrung bow shaft to get his attention.




Voadam glances down. "*Maelicent. How goes things at the Cockatrice*?" Voadam will take the scroll back from Gamad. "*What are the exact spells on the two scrolls*?"


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 15, 2007)

Crouching beneath the table, Maelicent pulls a human-sized dagger out of his russet coat and offers it to the distracted giant-kin. The oversized blade is encrusted with dried blood. *"Yer friend, Lewit, he's dead. Was gutted out by tha Keep this mornin. He stumbled inta tha stables a short while ago with tha dagger. He said they were commin... I tried ta patch im up, but he bled ta death right quick. I gone told the straw-haired couple. They said they'd take care o tha body. Done kicked me out and told me ta not come back fer a bit."* The Gudwulf warrior, uncertain of how the human might react to the dire news, clutches his longbow tightly in his iron-clad left hand, ready to react at the first sight of a threatening move.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2007)

"*Father Claw's rotten Heart!*" Voadam curses. "*It has begun. We have two options. Immediately search for the next piece and stay one step ahead of our adversaries letting none know where we head off to, or ferret these killers out and slay them then proceed at our own pace knowing one set of knives is not pointed at our backs from the shadows.*" Voadam glances at the knife, trying to see if it has any clues as to its previous owner. "*Human sized or thereabouts. I wish I still could call upon loresight, it would reveal the prior owner given time, but that power is lost to me and there is no help for it now. Maelicent did he identify his killers? How many were after him? Did he even say they were men?*"


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 16, 2007)

"It is always best to be more aggressive on the field of battle when your enemy's don't know your next move." Chev says to Voadam. "Going after Lewit's killers is the obvious course of action. They will expect it. Plus if things are as bad as you make them seem or this wand as important as it is rumored, plenty of others will be after it. Killing a small group of those who seek it will not stop the others from coming after you also.

"I say we search for this other piece. If this item has the power you claim, I do not want to see it fall into the hands of those whom will do evil with it. It will serve better good if we have it. I was brought here to be apart of this battle and I feel this is what we should do."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 16, 2007)

*Gamad*

I didn't wish for him to die.
Gamad mutters under his breath and looks disturbed when he thinks about the wand.
We are being hunted, we need to leave and searching the next segment will be a good next phase.
He lowers the spirit into this throat with a long swig and continues.
It's a charming spell, Voadam, a simple mind affecting trick.
He stands up
The other spells are from my field of mastering, Trasmutation.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 16, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior let's his guard down a little seeing as how the giant-kin didn't seem to bear him any ill will for bringing them the bad news. *"Naw. He didn say nothin about em, just tha they was commin up by tha keep. Then he fell down an died."*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "I say we search for this other piece. If this item has the power you claim, I do not want to see it fall into the hands of those whom will do evil with it. It will serve better good if we have it. I was brought here to be apart of this battle and I feel this is what we should do."




"*Individually the pieces are only capable of minor magicks, whole it was to be a weapon of power in the war of Law against Chaos. The first wand can heal. The second can reputedly interdict time around a subject making their actions sluggish. Combined they may offer more powers. In any case we do not want it to be claimed by fiends*."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> The Gudwulf warrior let's his guard down a little seeing as how the giant-kin didn't seem to bear him any ill will for bringing them the bad news. *"Naw. He didn say nothin about em, just tha they was commin up by tha keep. Then he fell down an died."*




*"Abyssal hellfire. A dead end then. I know some spellcasters can scry a person using a personal item such as this dagger. I have not presently the ability though. If none of you do as well then I agree we should dive into the dark abyss and make a play for the second segment, much as I want more lore about what is going on. We'll need to move quickly, I need to obtain a backpack to carry my new spellbook, but otherwise I'm ready to go. Anybody else need anything? Remember, not a word to any about what we are up to. The ones who killed Lewitt were likely mortal men, cultists in the city."*


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 16, 2007)

*Brakkus*

"That is grim news.  He was full of courage to have made it back so far with such grevious wounds.  May he carry that courage to fight his battles in the next life.  I itch to test these murders to see if they die with more honor than they kill, but I am certain the best way to find them is to find the next segment.  It appears we are in agreement.  Let's be about it then."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 16, 2007)

The dagger presented by Maelicent is plain.  Devoid of any decoration on the length of the blade or special wrapping, stone, or insignia on its pommel, the sharp edge of the blade's cold steel is covered with flaking bits of crusty wine-hued blood.

A quick trip to Heward's Haversacks down in the Rivermark a bit later, and Voadam has the backpack he wants for his spellbook at a price of 2 gold crowns.

*Is Brakkus riding or stabling Chop Liver?*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2007)

"*I am set then, let us all convene in Gamad's room*." Once there Voadam will ask Gamad to pull out the rod and concentrate on finding the next segment.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 16, 2007)

Maelicent scratches the back of his neck non-commitedly. *"I guess we could follow Lewit's blood back ta tha keep ta see where he got gutted... if ya wanted ta try. It's only a few hours old; as long as it don't rain should be able ta see it."*


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 16, 2007)

Brakkus checks on Chop Liver and readies him for the road while Voadam is away purchasing his backpack.  Then he heads up to Gamad's room.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 16, 2007)

Gamad holds the matte black metal tip of the Rod and, closing his eyes, calls forth the will to summon where the next piece lies.  As Gamad concentrates, the others see the air surrounding the black segment waver with heat.  

[sblock=Gamad]The next segment is in the city, underground somewhere to the northeast.  The sensation of direction continues as long as Gamad holds the segment and concentrates.  If Gamad turns to face a different direction while concentrating, the sense of where the next segment is remains unerring.  Gamad has a mental flash of mushrooms and then he grows very hot, as if stumbling naked in a desert with the fierce sun beating down on him, scorching his skin.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2007)

Voadam watches Gamad to attempt to gauge whether the Rod exerts any more influence or noticeable side effects upon the cursed dwarf.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 17, 2007)

*Gamad*

Bah!
Gamad drops the wand on the floor.
I feel like in a dwarven furnace.
He turns around to the window and points to the north east.
We must hurry, it is in the city, somewhere underground … mushrooms, I saw mushrooms, perhaps a cave …
He wraps the wand with a pillowcase and tuck it in his pack.
Let us move, my donkey is ready, we must not stay here.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2007)

"*In the city? I was not expecting it to be so close. Perhaps then they were all scattered but in a small area. I feared it might not even be on this world. Is the heat from where the next segment is or is that an effect of using the Rod. Talk as we go, I am ready*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 19, 2007)

At Gamad's suggestion, the companions quit the Sniffing Pig and begin their trek north through the city.  Brakkus, atop Chop Liver, leads the way toward Citadel Teglund's nearly 50-foot-high old stone curtain wall. A relic of the city that harkens back to ancient times and has long stood abandoned and unused, the Citadel's upper bailey can be seen from nearly any location inside Teggest's outer city walls. 

The party first treks north through the Guild District, an area of the city notoriously well-guarded by the River Lord's Guard, even at night. As is by now well known to the party members, days in the southern reaches of the Guild District closer to the Rivermark are a jumble of wagons, crates, and all manner of folk busy with commerce.  Walking along Overtegyrn Byway north, to the west of the Citadel's curtain wall, the companions attract little attention even with Maelicent swelling their ranks.  The Guild District houses all manner of Teggest's guild houses, both grand and insubstantial. Located twixt the Plaza of Gold where the city's wealthiest members parade in a perpetual day and night showcase of their finery, and the Old Wall of Citadel Teglund, the Guild District is nearly the heart of the city, full of bustle at all hours.

From Nickleby Bar at the southernmost section of the city's outer protective wall, Overtegyrn Byway leads directly to and past both the Guild District and the western border of the Plaza of Gold. An open space diamond in shape, the Plaza is bordered on all four sides by grass (a rarity in cramped Teggest), small fruit-bearing trees, benches, and minute suites of table and chairs. The square itself is inlaid with red brick paving stone imported from Daroln. A font in the center of the Plaza sprays water from a statue of Michel Edain, the founder of ancient Edaesmyd. The stomping ground of Teggest's nobility and of those associated with the finer pursuits of life (music, art, epicurean delights, theatre, shopping, and the like), the Plaza of Gold is the place in Teggest to see and to be seen.

The ancient throne of Michel Edaesmyd now long since abandoned, Citadel Teglund is a massive stone castle, only its upper bailey visible from the streets of Teggest. While the lower bailey is below eyesight, at least to the layperson, rumor has it that a forest has overgrown the grounds twixt the castle's curtain wall and the old palisade surrounding the lower bailey. The Citadel rests upon a natural motte and has resisted sinking into the earth due to the striated rock beneath the structure's foundation; the rock of the motte is visible from the castle's front gatekeep and barbicans on the east side of the city. The curtain wall itself is a masterpiece of fortified defense. Easily as tall as the nearby rafters of the Temple of Stone, the citadel's outer wall is made of granite blocks, each the size of a small wagon. A series of watch towers connects each segment of the outer bailey wall, with room atop for armed soldiers to defend the keep not only through arrow slits, but also an overhanging merlon which itself is latticed with murder holes and machiolations. Additional curtain wall defenses include a series of brattices and hoardings, all meant to keep invading armies from sapping the wall or otherwise undermine the wall's integrity.

Odd that the folk of the city so little discuss that which looms so large through nearly every window of every residence and shop. The few who now speak of the citadel do so under their breath and mutter of haunted things that waft and wander at night through not only the empty halls of the keep, but also the forest beyond.  The Old City Forest, as Maelicent has heard rumor, is home to any number of interesting creatures, natural and unnatural.

The party walks all the way around the western and northern perimeter of the curtain wall.  The walk is a long one and the sun mounts high in the sky ere the group reaches the old keep's main gate on the curtain wall's far eastern side.  Rings of thick chain lay in a jumbled tumult of a heap to the side of the the keep's broken iron portcullis.  A large crowd has gathered in front of the gate, and a series of pikemen garbed in the official yellow, blue, and white of the Admiralty ring the broken gate in ranks two deep.  A wagon painted black with a team of two draft horses is parked to the side of the gate, opposite the mounds of chain.  Despite the heat of the day and the angry cries of the thick crowd of onlookers, four black-cassocked priests steadily work to load bodies onto the back of the wagon.  From the look of things, there are three bodies already on the wagon, and eleven more lying littering the street.  The pikemen face the broken gate and watch nervously over their shoulder, as if worried that the crowd behind them will grow unruly.  The guards seem more interested in keeping something inside the keep than in preventing anyone from entering.  The bodies being loaded onto the black wagon have all been mutilated and, from their dress, are city folk.  Merchants lie dead next to fishwives, with the occasional child tossed as a lifeless rag into the mix.  Of the fourteen dead, but two are guardsmen, and both of them are missing heads.

*Time:  11 am.*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2007)

As they approach and Voadam recognizes where they are heading he will shake his head and say "*Its not Godspike, but it'll do.*" When they get there Voadam will walk up to someone in the crowd and ask "*What's the word goodman? What happened*?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 19, 2007)

The man shrugs and says, "Dunno.  Just got here a few minutes ago.  Them guards're actin' funny.  Why're they facin' the gate, and not the crowd?"   A woman carrying a basket of vegetables leans across the man and says, "Been here 'bout an hour now.  I heard one of the priests say that these twelve just up and turned on one another, but if you're asking me, that don't explain why them two,"  and the woman points at the dead guards, "are missing their heads.  Can't no mortal do that with their bare hands."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> The man shrugs and says, "Dunno.  Just got here a few minutes ago.  Them guards're actin' funny.  Why're they facin' the gate, and not the crowd?"   A woman carrying a basket of vegetables leans across the man and says, "Been here 'bout an hour now.  I heard one of the priests say that these twelve just up and turned on one another, but if you're asking me, that don't explain why them two,"  and the woman points at the dead guards, "are missing their heads.  Can't no mortal do that with their bare hands."




"*No. Tis a rare talent for a mortal. Thank you Goodwoman. Which set of priests here? Can you tell what church*?"


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2007)

Voadam does a quick mental correlation of the Citadel Gate to the map of the city he saw earlier, trying to figure out whether admiralty troops are out of place here or not before asking about their presence.

ooc kn geo+7


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 19, 2007)

Maelicent, trying to remain discreet, offers Voadam his opinion though he himself only understands half of what he's saying seeing as how he's merely paroting what he's heard about such black robed dead-collectors from Frane. _*"They look like tha undertaker mages from tha Tower o' Xylla."*_


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 19, 2007)

The woman and the goodman both look at Voadam funny.  "Xylla, a'course.  Black wagon an' all.  Yer not from here, are you?"  The woman with the basket squints at Voadam and then steps backward away from him, suddenly uncertain.  Doing so allows her a view of Maelicent and she shrieks, "Goblinkind!  Goblinkind amongst us!  Goblinkind!"     The crowd, already nervous, steps backward away from Voadam, Maelicent, Gamad the Albino, Chev, and Brakkus atop Chop Liver.  Voices hush and fingers point from the edge of the crowd ringing the companions.  Several of the pikemen facing the broken portcullis do an about face and openly stare at Gamad and Maelicent.  A uniformed man with silver braid on his epaulets at the end of the curtain wall gate starts to bark at the out-of-rank guardsmen who stare but then follows his mens' eyes to Gamad and Maelicent and stops barking at his men.  Striding over from the smashed portcullis to Brakkus, the silver-epauletted guardsman points at Maelicent and loudly questions Brakkus.  "You there, with the horse!  These your friends?  What is that THING doing here?  These folk are riled up enough, if that THING is with you, get it the hell away and quick."  The officer is short-tempered, impatient, and seems _afraid_.

[sblock=Brakkus]This man is a Commander within the Admiralty.  That's a middling high rank, which bespeaks that something important has happened here.  Normally, an ensign or maybe a lieutenant would be sent to deal with a mundane disturbance.  The fact that the Admiralty dispatched a Commander is telling.  This man doesn't seem like a desk jockey.  He's of good height and bulky with muscle, which is fairly unlike most of the officers within the Guard.  He's also not just any plain jane guardsman, he's "Navy."  Brakkus has him pinned for Blue Guard, one of the city's most elite units, generally well-revered and not to be trifled with.  Blue Guardsmen are known to like a good fight and rarely lose, and are oft-forgiven by higher ups.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 19, 2007)

Voadam does a quick mental computation and decides that Admiralty troops regularly mix with the city guards but that their presence here may be because the citadel gate is very close to the Admiralty's administrative buildings just a short jaunt away to the east.  The Admiralty's here either because of their proximity or maybe because something serious has happened; it seems like the carnage took place maybe a couple of hours ago.  They could be secondary troops at this late stage.

Voadam and Maelicent both give a quick look at the broken portcullis and note that the wall of thorns and overgrown foliage that normally shrouds the gate is intact.  There are no large holes, spider-shaped or otherwise, in the bower of thorny vines that block the gate.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 19, 2007)

Maelicent panics and bolts towards cover the moment the female begins screaming, desperately trying to reach a hiding spot before the rest of the crowd take notice of him.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 19, 2007)

[sblock=Chev]The cassocked priests are wizards from the city's Tower of Xylla.  The Tower takes in all the city's dead.  To save space in the city and quell disease from running rampant, most of the bodies in Teggest are given over to the Tower for cremation.  With enough money or stature, one may procure a burial either in the family mausoleum, ossuary, crypt, or perhaps even in the exalted gardens banking the front of the Temple of Madriel within the city.  Burial at Madriel is reserved for a rare few.  The Tower is fairly efficient at this duty; it's a little odd that hours after the apparent attack, they're still loading bodies.  There were either more bodies or they were late in arriving.  Besides acting as carters for the dead and undertakers, the Tower mages are mages in full and run a wizard's guild.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 19, 2007)

The officer confronting Brakkus turns to look back at the companions and notes that Maelicent is no longer there.  A heavy frown clouds the officer's brow.  Turning back to Brakkus, the man grunts.  "Goblin loose in the city.  Fine report that'll make.  You traveling with these folk?"   The officer turns to Gamad and Voadam and points, his brow furrowing even further.  The woman with the basket continues to screech about goblins until the man beside her jabs her in the side quite hard and whispers something fierce.  The woman falls silent but her eyes fix on the companions, as do the eyes of the rest of the crowd.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 19, 2007)

Eying the man who is apparently in charge right now, Chev tries to reason with him. "He is with all of us and means no harm." Looking to the gate and the dead bodies, Chev continues. "What happened here other than the rumors that some people turned on each other? How many dead in total so far?"


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 19, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior, weary of getting caugh in a panicked giant-kin stampede, doesn't stop running for several blocks as he darts from cover to cover. Eventually, having wedged himself in the shadow between a wall and a water barrel, Maelicent stops to look for signs of pursuit or that an alarm has been sounded.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 19, 2007)

*Gamad*

I'm just a humble dwarf citizen of Teggest, Commander
Reply the dwarf from atop his donkey 
Do not judge me by my look.
The dwarf tights his hood around his head and lowers his gaze from the keep and the massacre to the ground.


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 19, 2007)

Brakkus starts to answer the question about Mael, only to see he has already disappeared.  He thinks, _Damn, that little gobo had a sharp eye.  He could have helped figure this out._ 


> "You there, with the horse! These your friends? What is that THING doing here? These folk are riled up enough, if that THING is with you, get it the hell away and quick."
> ...
> You traveling with these folk?



"Aye, we only just met.  A word, Commander?"
If he consents, Brakkus dismounts and leads Chop Liver over nearer the man.  He says quietly so as not to cause more panic, "We were together at the Cockatrice a couple days back when there was an unusual disturbance.  We heard something happened here and thought it might be related.  What went on?  This is monsterous!"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 20, 2007)

Wedged in the shadow between a wall and a water barrel, Maelicent stops to look for signs of pursuit or that an alarm has been sounded but finds that no one has chased after him and no cry of alarm has resounded.  From his hiding spot in the shadow of the barrel, Maelicent has a good view of the Admiralty's administrative offices and parade ground.  A battalion of giant-kin in the crisp yellow of the city guard plays at marching in formation up and down the training grounds to the south of the main building.  The din from the large crowd gathered in front of the broken gate just south of Maelicent's hiding spot is still voluminous, even at this distance.

Back at the gate, Gamad tightens his hood around his head and casts a furtive glance at the cobblestone byway at his feet, but his secretiveness only serves to embolden the crowd.  The din of multiple whispers soon becomes an audible roar as the crowd first points then jeers at Gamad.  A small boy begins to throw pebbles at the dwarf and the grandfather standing beside the child makes no move to stiffle the boy's taunts.  "White beard, white beard, white beard, white beard!"  

The officer frowns at Chev but answers.  "Fourteen dead, best I can count."  Turning his attention back to Brakkus, the officer nods and moves closer after Brakkus dismounts Chop Liver.  Leaning in to be able to hear Brakkus over the taunting crowd, the Commander nods a second time before replying, "Right, well, best to let him go for the moment.  Can't say what this crowd might do; they're riled up.  What's that you say?"  The officer is fairly well yelling by now just to make himself heard above the roar of the angry crowd.  "What happened?"   The man leans back and casts a look around the crowd, then looks at the gate.  Shrugging, he says, "I interviewed two or three of the bystanders what as said they was here when it broke loose.  Can't say for sure but it sounds like magic at work.  Twelve of the dead set to tearing each other apart.  The two guards standing watch at the gate at the time tried to stop 'em, but got tore up themselves.  I seen a lot in my life, but never seen no man get his head tore off like that.  Gotta be something from that citadel.  Magic's my guess.  Bet your arse the Admiral'll be calling on the wizards' guild after he gets my report.  Haven't I seen you around somewhere before?"  The officer peers more closely at Brakkus and frowns, uncertainty writ plain on his face.


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 21, 2007)

The crowd's yelling makes him nervous, but he has no idea what to do about it so other than raising his voice to compensate, he ignores it for now.

"The dwarf here is familiar with the arcane and that other one *nodding at Voadam* seems to have some bits of obscure lore as well.  Hey, Gamad and Voadam, take a look around here and see if you can tell what happened."


> Haven't I seen you around somewhere before?



"Mayhaps.  I've been around.  Probably in a tavern or out putting my _fine_(sarcastic) steed through its paces.  Has anything ever burst out of the Citadel before?"

Brakkus has decided the next segment rod is probably inside, but is nervous about entering before Gamad and Voadam have a chance to check out the gate.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 21, 2007)

Standing next to Gamad, Chev tries to give the dwarf some cover from the pebbles. Shaking his head at those jeering the dwarf, Chev shakes his head in disgust.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 21, 2007)

Maelicent wait for a few minutes to see whether his giant-kin allies will pass by his hiding spot. If they don't the Gudwulf warrior will stealthily backtrack along the group's original route towards his hidden gap in the northern wall so that he can gain access to the Old city forest from there. Stopping to string his bow, Maelicent will then slowly double back to approach the outer wall's east gate from the inside.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 21, 2007)

When Chev moves to step in front of Gamad to shield him from the pebbles, the child grows bored with the game and quits throwing rocks.  Likewise, the novely having worn thin, the crowd stops openly gawking and jeering at the albino dwarf.  As the Xyllite mages move the last of the fourteen corpses onto the wagon and secure a simple tarp over the load of bodies, the crowd begins to thin.  The troops guarding the broken gate remain, however.

The officer shoots at look at Chop Liver and nods at Brakkus with sympathy.  Sticking out a meaty hand and clapping Brakkus on the back of the arm, the officer introduces himself.  "Commander Gabriel Burne, of the Blue.  And, no, nothing's burst from the keep's gates for many long years.  The Edain family pays the city a handsome enough sum annually to make sure lay folk don't enter.  I've been in this city all my life, as has my sire, and I've not heard any stories of anything getting out.  The locals claim the place is haunted, or worse.  For the most part, we leave it alone, and it leaves us alone.  Look, I've been given leave to assess and deal with the situation here as I see fit."  Commander Burne extracts a coin pouch from his hip pocket.  "The bodies have been policed up, but there's still the question of the gate being broken.  I've 200 gold crowns to offer as payment if you and your companions here'll go in and have a look.  Between fighting men, as I'm sure you know, goblins make good trackers.  I've fought enough of them to know they're wily little buggers with keen eyes.  If you go in and have a look, then that gets your friend out of sight, and between you and me,"   Commander Burne leans in, "if he doesn't make it out, then so much the better."

Voadam nods at Brakkus but holds up his index finger to indicate that he needs a moment.  To Gamad, Voadam bends over and whispers as loud as he can to make himself heard over the crowd.  "Check the gate for magic, if it was a strong enough aura that passed by, maybe it still lingers.  I'm going to retreive our goblin friend before he decides he needs to be elsewhere in the city.  Meet you back here."  

Voadam leaves the gate area and begins walking north, back along the way he saw Maelicent retreat.  The green wizard casts to and fro, searching for Maelicent but is unable to spy the goblin.  Voadam passes right by Maelicent's barrel without seeing the hiding goblin, but Maelicent spies Voadam walk past alone.  The man is clearly searching for something, or someone.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 21, 2007)

Maelicent, from his hidding spot, picks up and tosses a pebble at the familiar giant-kin, taking what small spiteful pleasure he can in the vengeful action after having been targeted by a mob of Voadam's kinsmen.


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 22, 2007)

Brakkus eyes the pouch for a moment.  He's far from overwhelmed by the offer, but was thinking of asking for permission to go in anyway so this certainly works out well.  "How far in do you want us to go?  And what do you expect us to find?  I'd rather anything we ran into be fightable, not magic spells that make me kill my companions."  He thinks to himself, _None of them would stand a chance except for the cleric.  It wouldn't be nearly fair.  Not that I'd want to fight them in any case._


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 22, 2007)

Commander Burne shrugs.  The crowd has thinned enough now that shouting is no longer necessary, but Burne looks around furtively anyway, as if to ward off any listeners.  In a quiet voice, the Commander says, "I'm not thinking it was anything what as came from the keep.  I don't rightfully know what broke up the portcullis like that, but all these folk were outside the gate when they set upon one another.  Higher ups want an investigation, so we'll give 'em one, but I'd be surprised if, in the light of day, you actually found anything inside the citadel grounds.  Just take the pay, go inside, and have a look around.  I'll be able to say that I sent an investigative team, and that'll be enough to satisfy the Council.  Cap'n Johns won't like it none, but the Council's got him fairly well leashed so what he don't like won't much matter.  Doesn't matter how long you're in there, but were I you, I'd make sure not to spend the night.  Here's the 200.  I keep quarters at 467 Grunhilde Way, in the Grotto.  Come find me after hours, when you're done.  You taking that horse in with you?"   Burne holds out the pouch containing the gold crowns to Brakkus and looks questioningly first at Chop Liver, then at Hamor the Donkey.

The priests secure the tarp over their wagon, then have a quiet word with the wagon's driver, a stocky well-built human man wearing a thick rubber apron who sports a visible short sword strapped cross-wise on his back.  The driver nods, the mage-priests climb aboard the wagon, and the whole lot drives slowly off, to the north.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 22, 2007)

Plunked on the head by a small rock, Voadam's hands fly up to ward his face.  Turning to see his assailant, the green wizard spies Maelicent hiding beside the barrel and frowns.  "Pedantic!  Come, the crowd's thinning now.  Brakkus has engaged the officer in charge down by the gate; perhaps he has bartered a way in for us.  In any event, we'll be wanting you along for the journey."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 22, 2007)

*Gamad*

The dwarf nods to chev, then turns to the priest, Brakkus and Voadam before the green wizard turns to leave and find the goblin.
Let me take a wild guess … the massacre and the people who tore each other … an act of chaos I say … chaos.
He rolls the final word on his tongue.
I have the feeling that we are responsible to the act, we activated the second segment and chaos sprang out from this keep like water from a spring.
He nods to Voadam and makes a silent curse towards the whippersnapper kid. 

Gamad lead his donkey toward the gate, then tries to find a isolated spot, he dismounts from Hamor, and takes cover behind him, then, hidden by his only true friend he casts a spell.

_*Detect magic._


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 22, 2007)

Gamad moves up to the gate.  At first, the pikemen guarding the portcullis bar his way, but a shout from Commander Burne provides Gamad the access he needs.  Protected by Hamor on one side, Gamad casts _detect magic_ and is immediately blown away by an overwhelming magical aura lingering about the gate.  Set on edge by the powerful aura and the simultaneous desire to fix the broken portcullis and clean the spilt blood from the byway, Gamad's head spins feverishly.  Try and he might, Gamad is overpowered by the very strong aura and is unable to concentrate enough to detect from which school of magic the aura derives.

[sblock=Gamad]One overwhelming aura detected.  School of magic unknown.  The location of the overwhelming aura is centered directly on the smashed portcullis.  The stone lintel above the gate, specifically.  There will be other inconsequential auras strewn about the city as well, two on Commander Burne in particular, but nothing else about the gate itself.  The segment held by Gamad still does not radiate magic.[/sblock]


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 23, 2007)

"Alright.  We can manage that.  Hmm.  Probably not much use inside a dense wood or castle.  Is there a stable nearby?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 23, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> The dwarf nods to Chev, then turns to the priest, Brakkus and Voadam before the green wizard turns to leave and find the goblin.
> Let me take a wild guess … the massacre and the people who tore each other … an act of chaos I say … chaos.
> He rolls the final word on his tongue.




"Yes, I have a feeling this rod we are searching for is connected to chaos. Though Voadam has already stated so in his many theories, this helps prove it." Chev says in response to Gamad. "But I wouldn't put this completely on our shoulders. Some of this may have had happened without our intervention."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 23, 2007)

*Gamad*

Waiting for the returning of Voadam and the goblin Gamad shares what he found out.
Despite the mess who need to be cleaned I sensed a powerful magic over the portcullis and the stone lintel above it, and when I say powerful I mean the most powerful magic I ever sensed.
He rubs his temples and continues
My head pumps like a panicked pig's heart.
He lowers his gaze submissively and cleans the dirt stains the pebbles did to his robe.
It behind my powers to determine the nature of the magic but intuition tells me we need to find another way in before we decide to take the chaos route.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2007)

"*We need to get inside and check for tracks before they are all trampled. I'll provide a cover story and distraction should you be challenged again. Pull up your hood, stick close to me, and let's go. I hope Gamad thinks to check the corpses as well for auras before the black robes cart them off*." If Maelicent comes along Voadam will head back to rejoin the others.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 23, 2007)

_Pedant-what?_ Maelicent scowls at the giant-kin who feels he has the right to issue the Gudwulf warrior orders. *"I aint got no hood and I don't be needin nobody's say so to be enterin my own home."* With that, the goblin begins heading back towards the gate, albeit while darting from shadow to cover as he goes.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2007)

Voadam heads back, upon coming back upon the group he asks "*Any auras upon the gate or corpses? Enchantments would be most likely on the bodies I'd think unless there was possession. A demon in a human body could generate enough strength to rip a man's head off*."


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 23, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior uses Voadam's return as an opportunity to stealthily make his way around the throng of gawkers, guards and allies clustered near the gate. Darting into a bystander's shadow, Maelicent falls into step with a departing passerby, using the cover provided by his swirling cloak to stay out of sight of the guardsmen. Stopping for a brief respite beneath the belly of a the donkey, the Gudwulf warrior picks his next stop as his allies' deliberations continue to draw attention. Carefully choosing his moment, the goblin takes a few quick steps and nimbly ducts behind the pile of rusted chains next to the gate door. Staying close to the wall, Maelicent tries to take advantage of the helmeted guards' limited peripheral vision to silently sidle up near to them. Picking up a small scrap of metal, Maelicent carefully waits the span of a few breaths and then deftly tosses the piece sideways through the gate but behind the guards to draw their attention directly away from himself. When they look away at the sound of the metal landing behind them, the Gudwulf warrior nimbly dodges through the gateway turning to follow the interior wall back away from the pair; taking refuge in the over-growth. (Hide +11, Move Silently +11, taking 10)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 23, 2007)

Voadam and Maelicent trek back south, down to the gate.  By the time they arrive, the mage-priests of Xylla must've finished loading their gruesome detail, because the black wagon and its trappings have gone.  The officer, who Brakkus informs them is Commander Gabriel Burne, stalks around by the gate with his pikemen.  When Brakkus nears the gate with the others, Commander Burne comes over and gives Chop Liver a pat on the horse's fetlock.  "I can stable this mount and the donkey at the barracks stable for you.  I'll leave word with the groom who his owner is and that he may be signed out by your hand.  The stable's just there,"  Burne points to a structure beside the Admiralty nexus of buildings, "to the left of the last row of barracks."

Commander Burne purposely avoids looking at Maelicent but winks at Brakkus.  Turning to his pikemen, the officer barks, "Part ranks right!"  At Burne's command, the pikemen on the righthand side of what used to be the portcullis break ranks and admit the group.  A thick hedge full of thorns meets the group and looks like it might well prevent passage all on its own until Burne calls two men forth.  "Cass, Leftwich, front and center!"   Two pikemen run up to Burne and the three whisper quietly for a bare moment, both the underlings nodding vigorously.  A moment later, the two unsheath short swords and begin hacking away at the brambles.  When a hole large enough for a man to walk through has been carved into the thick underbrush, the men sheath their weapons and, wiping sweat from their brow and making a futile attempt to brush away the worst of the dirt and grime from their task, step back into ranks.  

When the group has stepped through the threshhold onto the citadel grounds, the pikemen form ranks behind them.  A dark wood with boughs that hang low overhead greets those who enter.  Maelicent, who'd by many devious yet successfull measures had snuck into the grounds even before a hole was cut in the brambles, has yet to explore this particular area of the grounds and finds that the trees here by the gate are unlike those nearer his shelter to the north.  The trees here drape their wooden arms in a hard embrace about any who linger.  The dark green and grey variegated leaves of the mixed deciduous forest splay in patterns meant to keep out the sun's bright light.  The floor underneath the wood is spongy with layers of decay, but at least the lack of light also means a lack of tangling weeds.  Preternaturally quiet, the sounds of the city disappear into a vaccuum just a few steps from the gate until all is silent and all is still, save for the breathing and movements of the group.  The air in here is thick, cloistered, and there seems to be an invisible ill will that sets itself against the companions and makes even walking difficult.

*Gamad, Voadam, Maelicent, and Chev fail a DC 15 Will save and take a -2 to attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.  I did include Gamad's +2 vs. spells for being a dwarf.*

[sblock=Gamad, Chev]Peering about the wood, both of you note that the ill will and dark demeanor of the wood is not by chance.  A _doom_ spell lingers over the entire area as an area effect, the limits of which are not currently within your view.  The effect is divine in nature.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2007)

"*Fie. It is an ill omened place. How far*?" The last is directed to Gamad. Voadam's eyes scan around taking in the surroundings first then he starts looking for tracks.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 23, 2007)

Maelicent, seeing the guards draw their short swords and begin hacking away at the vegetation, quickly retreats deeper into the Old City Forest lest the trees turn their wrath upon him for the fool guards' intrusion. The Gudwulf warrior was glad to be back amongst the familiar surroundings of his home, but was certainly dubious about having a group of giant-kin entering his territory. Seeing how the locals regarded the place, it wasn't a big surprise that the trees harbored feelings of animosity towards them, he felt much the same himself.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 24, 2007)

"This place feels cursed and not by chance alone. There are divine magics at work here." Chev says to the group as he notices they have the same reaction he does to the area. "Be prepared for anything. Hopefully we won't be in here too long."

Drawing his shield and battleaxe, Chev takes a spot near the front of the group behind whomever might take a scouting position.


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 24, 2007)

> I can stable this mount and the donkey at the barracks stable for you. I'll leave word with the groom who his owner is and that he may be signed out by your hand. The stable's just there



"I appreciate it.  Don't give him any apples or anything too fancy.  He doesn't deserve it and I don't want him spoiled."

Brakkus takes up his guisarme.  Seeing Chev step to the front, he takes up rear guard to allow coverage of the party's rear and flanks with his guisarme.  This forest does not seem like a place to have all the armor in the front.  "By the way, the Commander paid us 200 crowns to go in and investigate - meaning look around like we wanted to anyway.  We can split it up after we get out."  His voice trails off at the end betraying a bit of doubt that it might not be a bad idea to wait until they see who makes it out.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 24, 2007)

*Gamad*

Gamad taps Hamor and place him in the stables.

When all are in, he moans.
This woods radiate evil and despair, be prepared for the unusual, I sense the vile thought of this earth like a closing claw of an hawk on its prey.
Gamad motion arcane symbols in the air and casts a protective spell upon him.
once the spell takes effect He loads a bolt to his crossbow and takes the rear

_*Mage Armor_


----------



## Voadam (Mar 26, 2007)

Voadam tries to shake off the malevolent influence and sets to work making sense of the scene.

ooc Track survival +3-2=+1, spot +3-2=+1


----------



## Voadam (Mar 26, 2007)

As Voadam scans around he says "*Watch yourself near that hedge. Let's see if it reforms itself back up. It was unbroken before despite the portcullis being torn down. I'm wondering if anything jumped the hedge after causing the commotion and tearing down the gate. See anything Maelicent*?"


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 26, 2007)

Ignoring Voadam's question, the hidden Gudwulf warrior silently surveys the environs. Looking northward along the length of the outer wall, Maelicent estimates that his hovel lay roughly a half-mile away from the group's current location. Turning his attention to the ground underfoot, the goblin had doubts that any trails would be found since the damned trees had a propensity to shift their roots about. He'd have to be careful that the group didn't get turned around and lost by the wily trees' efforts. Maelicent knew that the inner curtain wall lay just a few hundred yards deeper into the forest. He'd never noticed the stones moving as the trees did; as long as they kept one of the two walls within sight the goblin imagined that the group would be alright. (Track / Survival +6 & Knowledge (geography) +2; Hide +11 & Move Silently +11; Listen +6 & Spot +6)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 26, 2007)

*Marching order (with Maelicent out to the side):
Voadam
Chev
-----------------------Maelicent
Gamad
Brakkus*

Under the low canopy of trees that shrouds the keep from view, Maelicent's best guess at guiding the party through the wood seems to be to keep the outer curtain wall to his right and head north.  A quick check of the upward cant of the ground confirms the goblin's guess that north leads home; both Maelicent and Voadam remember well the more genteel and ornate homes lining the terraces in the city's northern ward and how, looking north, one can see the homes rising upward.  

With Voadam, Chev, Gamad, and Brakkus walking one behind the other and allowing for a respectable distance between the four of them, and Maelicent on his own out to the side with the curtain wall to his right, the group makes off through the low forest.  Voadam is unable to find any regular path leading through the wood.  The tall bearded human easily locates a rabbit's tracks, only to lose the trail a few moments later when what looks to be a skunk and maybe a large canine of some sort cross ways.  Worse, where once there was a trail, Voadam circles around and finds that the trail's origin no longer exists.  Maelicent, however, seems fairly confident where to go.  As the group sets off, the thorny briar guarding the citadel's main gate does not reform under Voadam's watchful eye but does give way to the smooth unblemished stone of the curtain wall after 100 yards.  Devoid of undergrowth, the forest offers little concealment at the group's height.  Although everyone remains in sight of one another, Maelicent's footfalls are soft to the point of silent.

Chev, second in line in the marching order, trips over a burrow concealed by a rock laden with moss.  Chev momentarily loses balance, then rights himself ere falling over.  Voadam and Maelicent, still out to the side, turn to see the commotion in time to spy three unusually large and odd-looking rabbits burst from an open knot in the base of a tree 50 feet away.  No ordinary woodland rabbit by their mere size, neither Voadam nor Maelicent recognizes this species other than the creatures' rabbit-like resemblance.  With all the trappings of a normal rabbit, right down to the brown fur, white cottontail, whiskered nose, and long erect ears, these rabbits are roughly the size of a riding dog and sport a single curving grooved horn between their eyes.  Worse, these bunnies don't flee but sniff the air, then leap forward in a mad dash toward Chev.

*Everyone sees the rabbits.  No one is flat-footed or surprised.  The rabbits have charged.*

*Initiative:
Rabbits 21
Gamad 19
Maelicent 18
Chev 13
Brakkus 7
Voadam 3*

Their horns leveled out front as they dash forward, the first two rabbits charge Chev and try to gore the priest.  Both of the first two rabbits miss, but the third rabbit takes a flying leap at Chev at the end of its run and gores the priest in the thigh for 4 points of damage.  The rabbits have a wild look of excitement in their eyes and make a queer chittering sound of aggression as they attack Chev.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 26, 2007)

*Gamad*

Blast them
Crossbow ready, Gamad Points and shots.

Attack (Light Crossbow): +3-2=+1 
Move to L17, shot R3


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 27, 2007)

Though the pain in Chev's right thigh sends a burning sensation down his leg anytime he tries to move, he swings his axe down on the rabbit directly in front of him and then steps back a few feet to put some room between him and the beastly rabbits.

OOC - Attack +3-2 (1d8+2). 5 ft step backwards.


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 27, 2007)

Brakkus tries to leap forward at the creatures attack, but his foot snags on a root causing him to lose his edge and give the rabbits the first blow.  He moves forward and brings his guisarme down in a cruel arc slashing at the nearest one.

OOC:  Move up to K16 and attack R3 (+4, 2d4+4).  AC 16.  HP 12/12


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 27, 2007)

Maelicent reaches beneath his russet coat to draw a black fletched arrow from the quiver at his hip. Darting sideways, the Gudwulf warrior takes cover behind a sapling as he brings the iron arrowhead to bear on the closest of the three odd creatures. Exhaling slowly, the goblin takes aim and lets the bow-string slip from his iron-clad fingers. (5-ft. Step into square E-20, firing from hiding at R2: Point blank shot with ranged composite longbow +5 attack / 1d6+1 damage)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2007)

Seeing Chev pull back after his attack Voadam reaches into his quiver and draws a dart. Despite the black magic of the land weighing upon him he flings the sharp weapon deftly at the nearest rabbit, taking advantage of the momentarily clear shot. "*Giant rabbits? You'd think we were in Jotunheim. Off with you beastie! Or we'll have you for the pot.*"



ooc +3-2=+1 ranged d4+2 piercing. With Chev pulling back 5 ft. they are not in melee so no -4 penalty.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 28, 2007)

As the rabbits fling themselves at Chev, Gamad quickly steps back five feet and fires a bolt from his light crossbow at the rabbit (R3) nearest himself.  The bolt smacks into the rabbit, dealing 1 point of damage.

Reaching beneath his russet coat to draw an arrow fletched with black feathers from the quiver at his hip, Maelicent darts sideways and fires at the northern-most horned rabbit.  The arrow flies wide overhead, missing its intended mark and embeds its iron head in the bark of the tree directly behind the rabbit.  

*The arrow is intact and may be retrieved, should Maelicent wish.*

Despite the burning pain welling in the puncture wound given him by the third rabbit, Chev swings his axe down on the rabbit directly in front of him in a blow that deals 9 points of damage  to the horned beast.  With the dead rabbit's head lolling clean off its shoulders, Chev hefts his axe and steps back five feet to give himself some space.  

Brakkus tries to leap forward as the creatures attack, but his foot snags on a root causing him to lose his edge and give the rabbits the first blow. He moves forward and brings his guisarme down in a cruel arc slashing at the nearest one, but the polearm misses as the rabbit dodges Brakkus' blow.

Seeing Chev pull back after his attack Voadam reaches into his quiver and draws a dart.  Voadam flings the dart at one of the rabbits, but the black weight settling on his heart from the dark wood causes his aim to miss and the dart ends up sticking upright in a bit of moss and earth near his feet.  

Rabbits 2 and 3 hop after Chev and, chittering in their queer tongue, continue to singlemindedly fling themselves at the priest.  Rabbit 2 leaps at Chev, who ably dodges to the side, but when he does, he moves right into the trajectory of Rabbit 3 just as the thing lunges forward with its horn out front, goring Chev for 1 point of damage.

*Initiative:
Rabbits 21
Gamad 19
Maelicent 18
Chev 13
Brakkus 7
Voadam 3*


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 28, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior silently curses as he quickly pulls, nocks and draws a second black-fletched arrow to his cheek. Exhaling calmly once more, Maelicent takes aim at the elusive creature and lets loose a second shot. (Attempting to snipe, Hide -11, Point blank shot +5 attack, 1d6+1 damage)


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 28, 2007)

Trying to ignore the pain in his leg, Chev swings his axe once more hopefully onto the rabbit's neck who just gored him. He then limps to his left to put some room between him and the other rabbit.

OOC - Attack +3-2 (1d8+2) @ rabbit 3. 5 ft step into square I18.


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 28, 2007)

Brakkus continues his assault cornering the rabbit between himself and Chev.  He silently works his guisarme trying to put himself in the best position possible.

OOC:
Move to flank with Chev if possible and attack again.  +4 (+6 if flanking), 2d4+4. AC 16. HP 12/12


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2007)

Voadam draws his blade to flank with the battle priest, but then Chev maneuvers away from the rabbit between them. Instead Voadam draws another dart and flings it at the giant rabbit. The green wizard remains at a slight distance giving it an opportunity to break away and flee. "*Go on, get!*"


ooc move action draw short sword, standard action attack with thrown dart +3-2=+1 1d4+2


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 28, 2007)

*Gamad*

Stepping to the right (L18) Gamad draws another bolt and fire at R3.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 28, 2007)

Gamad steps backward a pace or two, loading a second bolt and firing as he moves.  The bolt whizzes through the air and, completely missing its intended target, lands with a thick audible thud in the bark of the tree to the left of Maelicent's stuck arrow.

Silently cursing his miss, the Gudwulf warrior quickly pulls, nocks and draws a second black-fletched arrow to his cheek.  Exhaling calmly once more, Maelicent takes aim at the elusive horned rabbit and looses a second arrow at the bottom of his breath.  The goblin's aim proves true and the arrow sinks a third the way into the rabbit closest to him (R2), dealing 4 points of damage.

Trying to ignore the pain in his leg, Chev swings his axe once more, aiming for the rabbit's neck who just gored him (R3).  Chev narrowly misses hitting the horned rabbit and instead swipes at thin air.  As he swings, it seems the bower of tree branches overhead loom down near his crown; the black heart of the wood chokes hope and strangles focus.

Brakkus swing a wide arc around the back side of the rabbit nearest himself and Gamad and corners the beast between himself and Chev.  Brakkus' guisarme flanges out in an arc and cuts a clean incision on the rabbit's side that spills the beast's entrails as it deals 11 points of damage.  Just as quick as that, the third rabbit is dead at Chev's feet, the smell of its offal filling the air with putrescence.

Voadam draws his blade to flank with the battle priest, but then Chev maneuvers away from the rabbit between them. Voadam instead circles a wide path around the remaining rabbit, drawing another dart and flinging it at the giant rabbit as he goes.  From a discrete distance, the green wizard gives the rabbit every opportunity to break away and flee, shouting, "Go on, get!"  The dart misses and the rabbit seems determined to continue attacking Chev.  Voadam feels a scritch on his shoulder and spins around to see a thin twig at the end of a long lean tree branch attached to the large oak to his left hanging down low to poke at his flesh.  The tree does not move and there is no breeze in the heart of the wood, but that branch surely was not that low moments ago, nor so close.

The last rabbit screams and leaps at Chev, its horn lowered.  Chev receives a third gore, this time in his side for 1 point of damage.  The wound isn't deep, but hits capillaries and bleeds profusely.

*Initiative:
Rabbits 21
Gamad 19
Maelicent 18
Chev 13
Brakkus 7
Voadam 3*


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 28, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior allows himself a grim smile as a third black fletched arrow is pulled, nocked and drawn in a single deft motion. Taking a deep breath, Maelicent once more exhales as he lets the arrow fly towards the last remaining creature. (Attempting to snipe, Hide -11, Point blank shot +5 attack, 1d6+1 damage)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2007)

"*Leave off, I know how to make fire but I'm willing for us not to be enemies*." Voadam steps forward to engage the last rabbit and bring his shortsword into play if it does not flee.

ooc move to flank if can then attack with shortsword +3-2+2=+3 d6+2 19-20


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 29, 2007)

*Gamad*

poor aiming and lack of range practicing.
Gamad decides to delay and see what his friends do


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 29, 2007)

Gamad lowers his crossbow and pauses.  From partial cover behind the sapling, Maelicent fires a third arrow and hits the last giant rabbit for 7 points of damage.  The iron tipped arrowhead delves into the rabbit's haunch and soon the beast ceases trying to gore Chev.  Hopping just once very sluggishly, the rabbit keels over and stops moving entirely.

[sblock=Voadam]Knowledge (nature) = 18.  By the rabbits' aggression and Chev having stumbled, Voadam guesses that the rabbits were probably protecting their warren.  Chev tripped over one of their warren's exits, and they probably kept a second exit at the base of that oak tree some 50 feet away because that's where they burst from.  It's a reasonable guess that there are probably more of this species in this wood, and also that there may be young underground in this area.  Or other adults.[/sblock]

*End of initiative, please post at will.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 29, 2007)

*Gamad*

Bah.. This forest is cursed, evil took over the cute animals, what next?! A fiendish giant butterfly ?!?!
Gamad curse and spits on the ground.
what a mess, what a mess   
he mumbles as he goes over to pick his bolts again

OOC: Are they useable? There is one in the bark and other in the bunny


----------



## Voadam (Mar 29, 2007)

Voadam walks over to Chev after gathering his darts. “*Bad horn wounds. Let me know if you still need healing after your clerical magics, I can provide some but it is from a source that does not replenish*.” He looks at the rabbits then at the hole that Chev tripped in. “*Good pelts and I’m sure the horns could be used for something, but we’ll want to move on. That is a warren entrance. They were not acting like wolves targeting a weak member of the herd when you tripped. They were more like mother bears when a predator gets between them and their cubs. There are young down that hole. That’s why they kept fighting when you did not move far enough away, they were trying to drive you off. I don’t know if there are more adults here, but rabbits are known for their numbers*.”


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 29, 2007)

Maelicent steps forth from his hiding spot to retrieve his first arrow from the trunk in which it had embedded itself, quickly patting the tree as if in apology for the slight. Agreeing with Voadam's assessment of the creatures' worth, the goblin draws his handaxe from beneath his russet coat and, placing a hobnailed boot on one of the carcasses' heads, delivers a few swift blows intended to cleave its horn free. After the first, Maelicent proceeds to quickly collect the remaining two horns. _*"Yeah. Mayhaps we can come back by here ta butcher em later. These here look like good eatin. Mmm."*_ The goblin licks his lips hungrily at the prospect.


----------



## SlagMortar (Mar 30, 2007)

"Hmm.  That was ... disturbing.  I hope we don't get attacked by squirrels next.  Or trees."  Brakkus starts out trying to be light hearted, but ends with just a scowl as he realizes the trees may in fact be closing in.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 30, 2007)

Nodding to Voadam's offer of healing, Chev smiles. "I appreciate the gesture, but the Battle God smiles down upon those who carry his blade."

Using his holy symbol as a focus, Chev channels the positive energy from one of his prepared prayer into that a healing prayer. The wounds in his leg, thigh and side close up completely, leaving nothing but dried blood. Look down at his torn clothing, he frowns. "I'll have to find a decent seamstress once we get out of here to fix these."

OOC - Casting _Cure Light Wounds_ in the place of _Magic Weapon_, Chev heals 9 points of damage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 30, 2007)

*Gamad*

Let me see that horn.
The deformed dwarf says to Mael.
Cut one for me goblin friend ... maybe I can grind and brew something with such an interesting ingredient.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2007)

SlagMortar said:
			
		

> "Hmm.  That was ... disturbing.  I hope we don't get attacked by squirrels next.  Or trees."  Brakkus starts out trying to be light hearted, but ends with just a scowl as he realizes the trees may in fact be closing in.




"*The trees are . . . active. One tried to get my attention during the fight. Whether it is fey tricks, treeherder wakening, or something else I cannot say. Its not even clear whether it was a malign attempt at distraction or a try to tell me something. Let me know when you are done here then*." Voadam will head over to the oak tree and stand before it, his eyes roving over its bark looking for any details like the hidden face of a treant, or other attempts at communication by the tree. Even whether there is a feeling of growing malice and oppression when he tries to get a feel for the forest.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 30, 2007)

With one gauntleted hand on a horn and another on the dead creature's neck, the Gudwulf warrior works to pry the prize free with a last blow of his axe and a grunt. A loud crack and twist and the horn comes away free in Maelicent's hand. Looking over at the albino, the panting goblin pauses as if taking measure of the odd dwarf from beneath the shadow of his helmet's brim before turning and tossing the spiral horn his way. Stepping over to the next animal's carcass, the Gudwulf warrior offers the demon-hunter his own insight into the peculiar flora: *"Yah. Tha trees here be movin around quite a bit, coverin up trails and tha like ta turn ya around. Sometimes they even take a swipe at ya, but they're bark be worse than their bite. As long as ya don't be pissin em off then they mostly leave ya be."* Maelicent lifts his axe overhead to resume his grim task, seemingly oblivious to the unintentional joke and pun he's just made.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2007)

"*You said to me before that this is your home, Maelicent. What more can you tell us of this wood and what lies within it?*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 31, 2007)

*Gamad*

The trees are moving?
Gamad inquire nervously and gaze deep into the wood.
I hate trees.
He mumbles and loads a bolt to his crossbow.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 1, 2007)

"I am not surprised you saw the trees move. This entire place gives me the feeling like we are being watched and followed." Chev says as he eyes the forest around him. "There is something truly wrong about this place. I say we move forward."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 2, 2007)

Each horn freed by Maelicent is quite dense and weighs 5 lbs.  While Maelicent works at extracting two horns from two of the giant rabbits, Voadam crosses the clearing and stands in front of the large oak that tapped him on the shoulder.  Peering closely at the tree for any sign of a face and trying very hard to detect movement or motion, Voadam comes away from his inspection with little other than the closer he gets to the old oak, the tighter his own heart feels, as if being unpleasantly squeezed.  The tree is still and nary a leaf sways.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 2, 2007)

With Maelicent to guide them, the group continues heading north.  After half an hour's careful walk and one missed turn to skirt a thick bramble guarding the outer curtain wall, the trees begin to thin and the afternoon's bright sunlight again filters through the wood.  The hearts of the companions lighten and hope returns; thrushes and sparrows call out to one another and the wood is filled with the sounds of humming insects, a breeze rustling in the upper canopy of the forest, and the occasional crackle of a dry leaf or twig underfoot as some animal nearby scurries away as the group passes.

The natural disorder of the forest grasps at Gamad, who finds the underbrush's disheveled and haphazard piles of leaves, unfurling fern fronds, and dead logs to be nearly unbearable. Gamad fights a strong urge to cull the dead undergrowth from the forest.  When his eye catches a bit of damp earth on the heel of Brakkus's boot, the dirt seems a horrible affront,  something that must immediately be cleaned, lest both his own and Brakkus's character be impugned.

Chev, perhaps still nervous from being attacked by giant rabbits, is the first to notice a pair of feral eyes staring out at the party from behind a bank of ferns. The eyes blink at Chev then the owner of the eyes steps out from behind the old burled tree trunk. A badger, oversized but squat, with stout legs ending in clawed feet, two broad stripes painted lengthwise down its back, and brief well-muscled legs ending in clawed feet and a wide mouth full of wickedly sharp teeth, fixes Maelicent with a baleful stare and hisses like a bucket of snow thrown onto a white-hot forge.

"Thisbe! Stop that! Wait until they bite first." The voice is clear and cheerful, and the speaker pops into view with a twinkle. A short gnome with pale skin, a bulbous nose and tangled locks orange as a clementine in winter comes crunching through dead leaves and stops just beside the hissing badger. The gnome extends gnarled fingers and roughly grasps the badger by the scruff of the neck. "Well. No need to be unpleasant. Mazzel Quickblade, Thisbe, and company at your service. Just passing through, or did you use it yet?"  The gnome winks at Voadam.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 2, 2007)

Maelicent gestures vaguely northward with a newly severed rabbit horn. *"My land's up by tha north end there. Never had much reason to come down here. Trapping is good, plenty of squirrels, rats and rabbits about. Nice an quiet in this place; I aint ever come across another livin soul over tha last half year. Tha trees move around, but mostly when ya aint lookin; always trying ta get ya lost. The walls don't move though so it's better ta keep em in sight when movin rather than tryin ta follow a trail."*

Seeing that Voadam is curious about the tree, the goblin offers a few words of warning: *"I only pick the deadfall for my fire and tha trees don't usually bother me. I figure they didn't take too kindly ta tha guards hackin an openin though. Made the whole place nasty feelin. That's Rot-root, a nasty bastard oak yer lookin at though; it'll take a swipe at ya if ya get too close. It was closer ta my camp a few days ago; it moves around a lot."*

The Gudwulf warrior moves to collect the last of the three horns. *"There's ghosts tha wander around here sometimes, mostly at night; they aint bothered me much either. We forest denizens pretty much all keep ta ourselves."

*Gesturing towards the inner curtain wall and then southwards Maelicent offers a few last comments; *"The inner keep is locked up tight; never had any good reason ta try gettin in. I seen daylight shinnin off a lake down in tha south end, but I aint ever been there meself.*


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 2, 2007)

From his hiding spot, Maelicent nocks a black fletched arrow to his bowstring to take aim at the strange new arrivals in case Voadam's mind-bending blather doesn't win them over somehow.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 3, 2007)

Glad to be out of the depressing wood and in a more relaxing location, Chev jumps a little bit when he sees another animal from the woods eying him. Once the gnome steps forward and pulls the badger away, Chev loosens his grip on his axe. "Use what?"


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 3, 2007)

Brakkus moves between Gamad (and the Rod) and the new comers keeping his guisarme at the ready.  He let's Chev and Voadam do the talking as long as they don't say anything too crazy.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 3, 2007)

*Gamad*

Hearing The gnome's word regarding the "It" thing, Gamad takes the cover giving to him by Brakkus with a thankful nod.
He then eyes the gnome, and then Brakkus's foot, and then the gnome again and back to Brakkus.
For crying out loud. 
He whispers loudly to the fighter.
Clean you boot.
He raises his hooded face and tries to focus on the gnome, but this forest is too much for him.
_I wish I had the right conjuring spell, a giant broom to clear this forest's ground._


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 3, 2007)

Brakkus starts to turn his head to give Gamad a queer look, but quickly turns his attention back to the gnome and badger after remembering the strange way Gamad had acted back at the inn.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 4, 2007)

Mazzel shoots a look at Chev and purses his lips, simultaneously chipper and disappointed.  "Rats, I's hoping you'd tell me what 'it' is!"   The orange-haired gnome quiets Thisbe the badger with a bit of dried meat fished out from a pocket. While the badger eagerly gnaws on the tough bit of flesh, Mazzel winks at Chev and nods at everyone else. "Arquestan was here a bit earlier, said he thought you,"  Mazzel eyes Maelicent then continues, "might be coming through. Being a goodly sort, Arquestan wanted me to come out of the hole we've got here to wait for you, just in case you couldn't find your way yourself. Nice bloke, that Arquestan." Mazzel squints one eye and absentmindedly scratches behind one ear. "What was I sayin'? Well, yuppers...lessee...I was just curious if you'd used it yet. Don't know what 'it' is, really. A magic ring, mebbe?"  The wildhaired gnome leans in excitedly as if expecting to catch a glimpse of just such an item. "I found one of those once, but when I put it on it went invisible on me...or wait? Were it me who went invisible? Don't rightfully recall. Anyway, Arquestan didn't say what 'it' is, just that he thought maybe something important'd been found and that the new owners might be passing through and could I wait, please." 

Mazzel takes a moment to pass another tidbit of dried meat to Thisbe.  The companions now entirely forgotten, the badger chews and growls in pleasure over its meat. Mazzel shoots a look into the woods. "Come on out, then, I reckon it's alright now."   Just before they appear, Maelicent and Gamad risk a glance to the left and spie two other gnomes, one with a white shock of hair, the other with brown, pop out of a hole in the base of an oak tree after several seconds. Bowing in turn, the two new gnomes introduce themselves. "Fognewtin." "Dungeddin."

"You'll be wantin' to know who Arquestan is." Mazzel looks suspiciously about the wood as if unsure of the trees. "Shouldn't've said his name out loud out here." The gnome purses his lips regretfully then eyes the companions. "Come on down in our hole, if you like. Dungeddin'll bring tea and we can talk a bit with a few less ears listening in."  Mazzel frowns at Maelicent, who still has a black-fletched arrow trained on him.  "My aim's not that great, and you're far enough away that the dagger I got on me wouldn't really stand much a chance of hitting.  I reckon you can put that thing away now.  I ain't gonna hurt you, goblin or no."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 4, 2007)

*Gamad*

Who is this Arquestan you speak of
Gamad shots from behind Brakkus.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 4, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior grows ever more distrustful and suspicious of the queer-talking mongrel. The goblin had no idea how it was that the odd being had spotted him while he was hiding, how he knew Maelicent had an arrow nocked and trained on him, how he had known to expect the group's arrival, how he knew they had an item of magic with them or how it was that three of the ugly bearded mongrels and their tasty-looking rodent had a burrow located within a few scant yards from his own hut, but the temptation to let his arrow sink into the creature's soft rotund flesh was growing steadily along with his resentment and hatred of the mongrel.

Maelicent ignores the gnome's suggestion (not wanting to give away his hidden position to the mongrel's allies) and awaits only a signal from his own allies to begin launching a barrage of missiles into the four trespassers' soft flesh.


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 4, 2007)

Brakkus starts as the other gnomes reveal themselves.  _Arquestan must be related to Lady Arquesta in some way, or possibly even the same being if Voadam isn't completely off his rocker._  Lewitt had already been killed for being involved in this somehow.  Brakkus is wary of descending into a gnomish sized hole where his guisarme would be worse than useless.  

"No offense, but your home is surely not sized for a warrior of Gwyund," Brakkus says tapping himself on the chest.  "And how did the good Sir you spoke of know we might be coming by?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 4, 2007)

Mazzel cocks his head to the left, to look around Brakkus to get a better view of Gamad.  "Arquestan?  He's a queer sort. Black hair, colorful robes.  Human, I guess."  The gnome knits his brows. "Or not. Hard to say. He don't ever say when he'll come around, and we don't see him but once every blue moon. Saved me and me brother,"  Mazzel points at Dungeddin, "when we were both but runts. Never done me wrong, that much I can say, and saved my hide more'n once. So when he come 'round earlier, saying to expect guests and point 'em on their way, I says yes."

Seeing Maelicent flinch nary a wee bit from his position, Mazzel shrugs and turns his attention to Brakkus.  Peering at the fighter and using his hands to measure Brakkus's girth and height, Mazzel shakes his head in disagreement.  "Nope, you'll fit.  Your pokey stick's a bit long, but you can bring that too, if you like.  The stair'll be tight, that's all."  Mazzel looks up at Brakkus and Chev and replies to Brakkus's query regarding Arquestan.  "I don't rightfully know how Arquestan knows what he knows.  Wish I did!  He's allays predicting things that come true.  Like that time that Dungeddin nearly got eaten by a giant weasel, wish we'd known beforehand that weasels don't take kindly to cheese."  Mazzel shakes his head sadly, and Dungeddin nods vigorously.  "What was I sayin?  Oh, right.  Arquestan said to show you somethin'.  Cain't talk much out here.  The trees got ears.  You comin' or going your own way?  Choice's yours.  It's a bit of walk from here, though."

[sblock=Chev and Maelicent]Both of you get a pretty good feel for Mazzel while he talks.  Dungeddin and Fognewtin maintain non-threatening positions, over by the oak knot.  They nod vigorously at what Mazzel says and seem a bit perplexed to find you all in the forest.  Those two are basically simpletons.  Mazzel seems like he has a lot on the ball, despite being somewhat scatterbrained.  Mazzel seems genuinely worried that the trees will learn too much about Arquestan and that before he can say anything else, we wants to get inside somewhere to safety.  He also seems worried that you all won't do as Arquestan wants.  Even so, he doesn't seem inclined to force anyone to do anything.  Basically, while's he's odd, he seems happy and relieved to see you guys.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 5, 2007)

"Yes the trees do seem to be listening and I am curious to hear more of this Arquestan fellow you speak of. Any chance of some needle and thread also? I seemed to have tore my pants and bit and would like to see about fixing them." Chev says to the gnome as he nods to his companions. Removing his hand from his axe blade at his belt and extending it towards the gnome, Chev properly introduces himself. "The name is Chev. Pleasure to meet you.

Following the gnome, Chev tries to start up a friendly conversation. "What sort of beverages you got down there, Mazzel? Anything good to eat? I hear this area has some good mushrooms." 

If this fellow wants to start trouble, Chev would be prepared. It seems foolish to bring strangers into your home only to cause trouble. Plus, Gamad did mention the other piece was underground near some mushrooms.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> "Well. No need to be unpleasant. Mazzel Quickblade, Thisbe, and company at your service. Just passing through, or did you use it yet?"  The gnome winks at Voadam.




Voadam smiles and leaves his hands empty of weapons "*Well met master Quickblade. I am Voadam, the Green Wizard of Althora. Some tea sounds good. Discretion is best, so you will understand if we don't discuss it. Or even him by name. When did he come by here last? Aye, he looks human, but do you know more of the truth of the matter than that?*"

In his mind Voadam cringes slightly at dealing with the earth race so close to the fey realm of chaos magic "_Gnomes._" but he sets himself to making the best of it and keeping aware in case it is a set up. Voadam wishes he had learned exactly when Arquesta suffered her/his curse, but quickly tries to recall Forsythe's statement about healing Arquesta as a minimal baseline.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 5, 2007)

*Gamad*

I prefer being underground rather in this creepy forest.
Reply the deformed dwarf.
Not to mention the visage I saw, somewhere underground lie the second "thing"
Beside it, forest gnomes tend to be good folk.
Gamad's instinct tell him it is secure enough and he goes to stand beside Voadam and Chev


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 5, 2007)

Seeing Chev and the others won over, Brakkus accompanies the gnome to his hidey-hole, though he keeps his guisarme in hand for the trek.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 5, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior bit his tongue as he did his best to manage his frustration and disgust while continuing to hold his bowstring taut. It seemed that his allies preferred to listen to the blathering of the trespassing mongrels rather than dispatch them as he himself longed to do. The only interest Maelicent had in entering the tunnel was to scout out its defenses and count the heads of his enemies firsthand; all the better to plan his later retribution.

More than ever the goblin longed for the fellowship and support of his murdered gangmates. Glancing out from the shadow beneath the brim of his helmet Maelicent studied his current allies; a ragtag band of giant-kin. Is this is what he'd been reduced to in his hunt for eldritch knowledge? Staying his hand and sharing tea with mongrels and barbarians? Only his feelings of self-loathing seemed to outweigh his disdain for the others.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 5, 2007)

Mazzel's eyes bug out at Voadam's introduction, then a hearty handshake is offered.  "Well met, Green Wizard!"  Dungeddin and Fognewtin hurry on ahead. Mazzel walks a bit slower, to accompany everyone back into the thicket to his hidey hole.  To Chev, Mazzel nods enthusiastically, saying, "Aye, we've rabbits for stew, a half keg of porter, braised mushrooms, and tea.  You're welcome to what we've got."  At Voadam's question, Mazzel puts a finger to his ruddy lips and winks but says no more. 

With Thisbe snuffling for mushrooms out front, the blazing haired gnome guides everyone into and through a thorny bramble to the base of an old oak stump that, by the look of it, was struck by lightening and cracked in half. "Just down in there. Mind your heads, now, mind your heads!" The gnome points to a hollowed out knot at the base of the tree with a cleverly hidden set of hardened clay stairs leading downward. Though it's hard for some of the taller folk like Brakkus to squeeze through the knot, the inside of the tree opens up vertically and is surprisingly spacious. Though narrow, the clay steps give way to stone and everyone soon finds themselves down below the tree in a round well-furnished room complete with a wooden plank table, four small chairs, one bench seat, a hearth with a odd flue that looks to point down rather than up, and a hearth that has a bit of copper piping running from the back of the cooktop to the hearth flue as an impromptu exhaust. Bundles of wild onions, dried mushrooms, lavender, and thyme hang from pegs on the walls.  A brace of four coneys is strung up near the hearth.  Stripped of their skin, the rabbits' pink flesh glistens in the dim light of the hidey hole.

Dungeddin and Fognewtin have evidently been quite busy in the interim, for a copper kettle on the stove whistles with steaming water. Fognewtin pours cups of tea and brings these round while Dungeddin lays a platter of creamy oyster and woody morel mushrooms out on the table for the guests.  Dungeddin offers a quiet, "Stew'll be ready, but not for an hour or two."

Once inside, Mazzel winks again at Voadam. "As I said, Arquestan's a queer sort.  He last come 'round maybe six years ago, and it warn't when we were here.  We've not been here that long, maybe two years.  The keep's locked up sound, but there're wonders secreted down below, in the rock.  I've sometimes wondered how Arquestan knows the things he does. He seems to show up just before things happen sometimes." Mazzel quirks an eyebrow at Gamad. "Think he has a crystal ball? My nephew saw one of those once, in a wizard's tower. Turned hisself into a toad trying to use the darn thing, though." Mazzel points at a pot of water in the corner of the room, where a large bullfrog croaks from its perch on a bit of rock inside the pot.

Fognewtin eyes the plate of mushrooms with lust and pops one in his mouth. Between chews, the gnome asks, "Can we see the thing you got? Arquestan said he thought something important'd been found. I'm kinda curious to see it. I just love magic items, and Dungeddin too!" Mazzel harumphs. "Don't mind them two. We're here on the citadel grounds hoping to find some buried treasure. Found a few things already, a pretty ladies necklace and a ring. Lost the ring though." Mazzel looks thoughtful and touch sad for a moment.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 5, 2007)

The iron point of the Gudwulf's arrow slowly turns to follow the group as they disappear into the hollow. Maelicent remains in his hiding spot, bowstring drawn, as his allies, the three mongrels and their pet rodent enter into the tree trunk's concealed entrance. A few moments later their voices fade away as the goblin is left behind, alone but for the ever watchful trees surrounding him. Finally, the archer relaxes the tension on his bowstring and lets the iron arrowhead drifts downward towards the ground.

The humiliation he felt was damning. _Six months... I been livin here six damned months with me hut not more than a few dozen yards away from a tree burrow with three mongrels in it and me none tha wiser._ The Gudwulf warrior spat his disgust onto the ground. _Even wit tha trees movin there aint no excuse for it. Sergent Kurdven've had me head for tha failure... if she were still livin. Ell, I'd offer it ta her meself for bein so stinkin blind._ How the goblin wished he could slay the three trespassers and erase the proof of his own incompetence; to dye his clothes red in their warm blood. That wasn't an option however. For the moment at least he needed them to live, as he did his allies, so that he could learn more about their secret knowledge. Soon however the Gudwulf would have his revenge for being made a fool of.

Silently Maelicent steals forward towards the concealed entrance. Slowly and nimbly the goblin makes his way down the stairs, pausing in the shadows once he hears the voices of the mongrels and the giant-kin once more.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 6, 2007)

Maelicent creeps down the knot in the old oak, following the voices of the giant-kin and mongrels.  Outside the oak, the badger sniffs once curiously at Maelicent but gets wind of something it doesn't like and scurries away without coming closer or entering the hidey hole.  Entering the knot and walking down the roughshod steps, Maelicent hears the dim echo of Mazzel's voice.  "...aye, we don't come up.  There's more down below than up in the wood, and we figured out right quick them trees don't truck well to outsiders.  We got ever'thing we'd want right here, and this passageway...right outside into...sewer line.  No need to risk the wood....'sides, plenty of...right here.  Plus...rigged that bit o' copper just there...steam...below.  You'd...look hard...find the hole."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Mazzel's eyes bug out at Voadam's introduction, then a hearty handshake is offered.  "Well met, Green Wizard!"  Dungeddin and Fognewtin hurry on ahead. Mazzel walks a bit slower, to accompany everyone back into the thicket to his hidey hole.  To Chev, Mazzel nods enthusiastically, saying, "Aye, we've rabbits for stew, a half keg of porter, braised mushrooms, and tea.  You're welcome to what we've got."  At Voadam's question, Mazzel puts a finger to his ruddy lips and winks but says no more.



 Voadam nods in acknowledgment and does not press the matter in the open air.



> . . .
> 
> Dungeddin and Fognewtin have evidently been quite busy in the interim, for a copper kettle on the stove whistles with steaming water. Fognewtin pours cups of tea and brings these round while Dungeddin lays a platter of creamy oyster and woody morel mushrooms out on the table for the guests.  Dungeddin offers a quiet, "Stew'll be ready, but not for an hour or two."
> 
> Once inside, Mazzel winks again at Voadam. "As I said, Arquestan's a queer sort.  He last come 'round maybe six years ago, and it warn't when we were here.  We've not been here that long, maybe two years.  The keep's locked up sound, but there're wonders secreted down below, in the rock.  I've sometimes wondered how Arquestan knows the things he does. He seems to show up just before things happen sometimes." Mazzel quirks an eyebrow at Gamad. "Think he has a crystal ball? My nephew saw one of those once, in a wizard's tower. Turned hisself into a toad trying to use the darn thing, though." Mazzel points at a pot of water in the corner of the room, where a large bullfrog croaks from its perch on a bit of rock inside the pot.




Voadam accepts the tea and politely tries the oyster and mushrooms and makes small talk inquiring about how they obtain seafood down here, whether they venture out of the forest at all. 

When the topic turns to the nephew Voadam will inspect the bull frog and then ask "*Did the wizard appear as an ebon-skinned human? One with a haughty and cool demeanor who bore a golden ring with a compass sigil? If so then I have seen the handiwork of his shapechanging curses first hand.*"



> Fognewtin eyes the plate of mushrooms with lust and pops one in his mouth. Between chews, the gnome asks, "Can we see the thing you got? Arquestan said he thought something important'd been found. I'm kinda curious to see it. I just love magic items, and Dungeddin too!" Mazzel harumphs. "Don't mind them two. We're here on the citadel grounds hoping to find some buried treasure. Found a few things already, a pretty ladies necklace and a ring. Lost the ring though." Mazzel looks thoughtful and touch sad for a moment.




"*It is an item of importance but more a thing of danger we are securing and safeguarding than a wonder to be shared and admired. I would be a poor guest to return your hospitality by exposing you to its risks.*

Voadam strokes his beard considering, then says to Mazzel "*The first aid you can provide us is with lore of the Wood we are within and any news of recent events. For instance there was an event at the gate earlier today that I would like to know more about. I have already stared into the black heart of one of the trees this day and felt its malevolence press upon my soul, but I am new to the Wood.*"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 11, 2007)

Mazzel, Dungeddin, and Fognewtin intently listen to everything said by the group, at times nodding and chipping in.  When queried about the appearance of the wizard who turned their kin into a bullfrog, Mazzel shakes his head no.  "Ebonskinned?  No.  Big pointy hat, royal blue robes spangled with stars and moons, and a diamond pendant.  Old, too.  Greybeard, we calls him.  And thank my Barrel, we've only met up with him the once!"  The gnomes nod vigorously in unison.  Mazzel continues, "I don't know nothing' about the gate--didn't even know there was a gate.  Like I said, we been down here most our time.  We gots the one tunnel out into the city, but that's it as far's I know.  We come in that way originally.  Soon as we had a look at the wood and Dungeddin got hisself a right good scare that first night by some ghost wanderin' about, we took back down to the hollow.  The wood's black as black in part, mostly nearer the keep.  This part, up north, is farther from the motte and not as cruel.  I been in the keep, once.  Dug a tunnel and wormed me way in.  Musta got caught in something, cause I don't rightly know the way back, but I do 'member some queer golden hourglass on a pedestal inside the castle.  Musta looked at that thing for days.  The boys here say I were gone a fortnight before I come back, if you can believe that!  Seemed only a few hours.  Wish I could find me way back in...been looking for the last long while but ain't found nothing like it."

Mazzel pours and downs a bit of warm tea.  "The thing Arquestan wanted you to be shown.  It's half an hour to the north, shorter if the trees stay true, maybe longer if Old Wormy decides to wend his way up here.  He said it's a passage to mushrooms and to show you the cave.  I been up in there once, a short ways.  I can show you all where it is.  This day's about spent, or will be soon.  Are you wanting to see the cave now, or mayhap you're wanting to shelter here for the night?  Arquestan said help you, so help you we will.  We gots some mining tools, lengths of rope, picks, that kind of thing, if you're needing supplies."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Mazzel pours and downs a bit of warm tea.  "The thing Arquestan wanted you to be shown.  It's half an hour to the north, shorter if the trees stay true, maybe longer if Old Wormy decides to wend his way up here.  He said it's a passage to mushrooms and to show you the cave.  I been up in there once, a short ways.  I can show you all where it is.  This day's about spent, or will be soon.  Are you wanting to see the cave now, or mayhap you're wanting to shelter here for the night?  Arquestan said help you, so help you we will.  We gots some mining tools, lengths of rope, picks, that kind of thing, if you're needing supplies."




Voadam nods, following the gnomish tale. "*A few questions. Does the wood turn nastier at night? Do the trees get more active and more actively malicious? Is that, for instance, the only time you've seen the ghost? Who or what is old Wormy? A drake of some sort or a worm rotted active tree? And what can you tell us of the cave? Does it require ropes and spikes for plumbing its depths?*"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 11, 2007)

Mazzel utters an oath.  "By Steckkirt's Skirt, does the wood turn nastier at night?!  Does a bear lay scat in the woods?!  It were so horrid that first night and Dungeddin so skairred that we ain't come up at night since.  A horrible wail, a shrill screech, and then _quiet_.  Quiet so still, like black velvet that blanketed out all hope."
[sblock=Gamad]Mazzel's describing what sounds like a banshee.[/sblock]

Fognewtin dabs at his forehead with a bit of a grimy handkerchief.  Mazzel falls silent a moment but at length continues.  "Old Wormy.  Aye.  An evil, blackhearted tree what as comes acallin' when an' where he likes.  Look out!"   Mazzel leans in conspiratorially and whispers.  "Or he'll snag you with his branches, wisk you into his roots with a crack and a snap, and then you're worm food."   The orange-haired gnome leans back in his rickety wooden chair.  "As for the cave, we all been in once.  Went down a side tunnel off the main hall and found some funny moss what as don't like light.  Let off a wretched shriek when we brought the lantern in.  Dungeddin heard somethin' large coming a few moments after, so we hightailed it up and out the way we come in.  Left some gear there, but haven't been back since.  It don't pay to go stickin' yer nose for a bit of treasure in a monster's hidey hole, no sir."  Mazzel considers Voadam's last question before replying.  "It's a bit of a climb and a squeeze to get in the cave mouth, but then things widen up and level out.  We did it without climbing gear, so's I reckon you might be able to, too."   The gnome looks around the room, sizing up everyone.  "Most of you look stout enough.  Not sure about Whitey, though."   Mazzel shoots a look at Gamad.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

Voadam sips his tea appreciatively "*I appreciate your hospitality and offer for a stay. Time is an issue though, so we will have to press on now despite knowing the dangers of the Dark Wood. Forewarned is forearmed though. Rope and a lantern will be helpful, and when we are closer you can tell us how far in the shrieking moss is so we can douse our light to get by without waking the beast within.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 11, 2007)

*Gamad*

A Banshee, a lost spirit of an elven woman, that what you saw, a terrible sight indeed, though I only saw one in an old tome.
Turning to his companions the albino dwarf says.
Although it is messy down here and there are dirt everywhere. I think we better sleep here rather in the woods.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> A Banshee, a lost spirit of an elven woman, that what you saw, a terrible sight indeed, though I only saw one in an old tome.
> Turning to his companions the albino dwarf says.
> Although it is messy down here and there are dirt everywhere. I think we better sleep here rather in the woods.




"*As in the spell's namesake? A wail then that can kill men if you are too close when it unleashes its unending grief. I would not plan on us sleeping in the wood, just traversing it as needed. We would sleep either here or in the cave if we could establish a secure camp therein*." Voadam tuns back to the gnome. "*Do you have torches? For holding off or fighting a tree gone bad there is nothing like fire*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 11, 2007)

Mazzel nods while Dungeddin and Fognewtin get up from the bench table and motion to a side room.  "I'll show you our gear.  We've torches, yes."   Dungeddin and Fognewtin open three large trunks in the other room containing lengths of rope, climbing gear, mining picks, and other miscellaneous odds and ends. "Help yourselves. Root around if you like and take what you need with you. We've plenty of this kind of thing laying about, so no need to be shy."  

Those who look in the trunks see two spare canvas backpacks, a bedroll, one set of caltrops, 12 candles, a 10 foot length of chain, a crowbar, flint and steel, a grappling hook, a hammer, a common lamp, two hooded lanterns (1 taken), one bullseye lantern, manacles, 6 pints of oil for the lamps (2 taken), two miner's picks, a collapsible 10 foot pole, three 50 foot lengths of silk rope (2 taken), a bundle of 10 torches (2 taken), a whetstone, two empty waterskins (1 taken), six tindertwigs, a climber's kit, and a jar of mushrooms.

Mazzel crosses the room and roots through a shelf, sending a spray of knick knacks off to the side to clatter on the floor. Triumphantly holding up a scroll tube, the gnome jabs goodnaturedly at Brakkus. "Here now, just a little something, but maybe you'll find it useful sometime. Think there might be a _Nahal's reckless dweomer_ and maybe something else in there, not sure." 

Dungeddin sidles up to Chev and peers interestedly at the human priest.  "Nearly got me leg chewed off by a fishman priest on these grounds. There's sinkholes down there, swallow a gnome up whole faster than you can blink.  An' nasty slime an' oozes, the mushrooms what as grow down in there ain't no good ter eat, and it smells bad in them caves.  You a healer?  Your friends'll be wanting you along for the trip, thass for sure."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 11, 2007)

"If you're wanting to trek up to the cave by nightfall, we'd best get going.  It'll be dark soon enough, and I reckon Dungeddin and Fognewtin don't want ter be caught in the wood in the dark.  Nancies."  Mazzel winks at his comrades.


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 12, 2007)

> A wail then that can kill men if you are too close when it unleashes its unending grief.



"Well, a woman of flesh and bone with unending grief can kill you with a wail too, or at least make you wish it had."


> We would sleep either here or in the cave if we could establish a secure camp therein.



And if we can't find a secure camp inside?  We won't get back before dark.  As my armsmaster would say, "Don't bite off more than you can chew.  If you're all wanting to go now, though, you're not leaving me behind."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 12, 2007)

"The cave mouth is secure enough.  Ware the pool, though.  You'll see when you get there."   Mazzel grabs a small pack meant for day excursions, a pick, and his walking stick. Dungeddin and Fognewtin do the same, only Fognewtin loads up with a supper basket to boot.  After a quiet word from Dungeddin, Mazzel nods.  "Sure thing,"  says Mazzel, chipper. "Fishmen. Just like you might get from their name, they likes the water, they does. And you wouldn't know it from the way the rest of the city's always dusty and dry, but there's a big aquifer under all this bedrock. The grounds here're under lock an' key, so I don't reckon you know much about Bathmere, but there's a wellspring just south of the keep on the grounds what as makes a nice looking pool. Glassy, smooth water. And clean, has a mossy taste. No fishmen there, but underneath it all, in the dark and cold, that's where you'll find 'em. Carry spears and worship a nasty, slimy frog god of some sort. They'll channel lightening, too. Watch out when they get their priests all lined up holdin' hands, like. They'll whip lightening around like a child's plaything, they will."  Mazzel pushes up one of his tunic sleeves and shows off a jagged red burn of a scar. "Hurt like a mug at the time. Still does when there's a storm brewin' up top."

After everyone has helped themselves to anything they might need, Mazzel leads everyone outside. Even filtered through the deep green of bough and limb, the orange of the sunset is strong and Mazzel blinks after being underground. With Thisbe out front and Fognewtin and Dungeddin in tow, Mazzel leads everyone on a half hour trek through the woods on the citadel grounds. Every now and then, glimpses of the old keep's crenellations flash into view when the trees thin. Mazzle favors a cunningly hidden path through the woods, at times doubling back or circling around. Regardless of direction, the citadel seems to be nearly always to the group's right, hulking above all while continuing an ancient vigilance. As the party treks past a grove of wizened old oaks, Mazzel falls silent and nervously eyes the trees. After a spell of walking, Mazzel stops by a rock outcropping well north of his hidey hole and points to a crag about 20 feet up. "There's a cave up there that goes way, way back. That's the place _he_ wanted me to show you."  The climb looks steep but there are natural hand and footholds in the rock.

[sblock=Maelicent]Mael has seen this place and has tracked around in the area.  He knows a giant boar favors this territory and does not take kindly to intruders, but there don't seem to be any fresh tracks left by the boar, save for some two-day old scat that Maelicent spots in the grass.  Maelicent hasn't bothered to climb up the cliff yet; there really didn't seem to be much cause to do so.  There's only a slim crack in the rock face, plus he'd been busy with other things at the Golden Cockatrice and nearer to his shanty in the woods.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 12, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Dungeddin sidles up to Chev and peers interestedly at the human priest.  "Nearly got me leg chewed off by a fishman priest on these grounds. There's sinkholes down there, swallow a gnome up whole faster than you can blink.  An' nasty slime an' oozes, the mushrooms what as grow down in there ain't no good ter eat, and it smells bad in them caves.  You a healer?  Your friends'll be wanting you along for the trip, thass for sure."




"Yes, I know the healing arts of the Father of Battle." Chev says in reply to Dungeddin.

As Mazzel talks about the fishmen, Chev listens intently. "Do you know more of this frog god they worship? It may help us realized what else we may be up against."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 12, 2007)

Mazzel shakes his head no.  "I don't know nothin' about their slimy frog god and I don't think I wanna."

*All:  If your character took any of the goods offered from Mazzel's chests, please declare what items and how many of each were taken by your PC.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 12, 2007)

*Gamad*

Gamad takes tindertwig, empty waterskin and the jar of mushrooms. He'll inspect the mushrooms later.
Upon arriving to the cliff, he tries to spot an easy route up.
I need a rope to climb.
He says while eying the foot and handholds


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 12, 2007)

> Mazzel crosses the room and roots through a shelf, sending a spray of knick knacks off to the side to clatter on the floor. Triumphantly holding up a scroll tube, the gnome jabs goodnaturedly at Brakkus. "Here now, just a little something, but maybe you'll find it useful sometime. Think there might be a Nahal's reckless dweomer and maybe something else in there, not sure."



Brakkus takes the scroll tube, but says, "Here Gamad, see what you can make of this.  I'm afraid I'm not as scholarly as Mr. Voadam."

Brakkus eyes the equipment, regretting now that Chop Liver isn't here.  It all looks like it could come in handy.  He picks up one of the coils of rope and settles it over one shoulder, ties the grappling hook to a strap on his back back, tucks two of the torches in a side pouch, and puts the climber's kit in the main compartment.  He works the hooded lantern in the main compartment as well and puts two pints of oil in the other side pouch.

As he lifts his now heavy pack, he groans a bit, not so much from the pack itself, but the pack coupled with the rest of his equipment is a pretty heavy load.  

"Someone should grab the rest of that oil, in case the trees decide to throw us out."



> The climb looks steep but there are natural hand and footholds in the rock.



Brakkus unslings the rope and begins fastening the grappling hook to the end.  If anyone volunteers to climb up to secure the rope instead, he'll hand the rope to them.  Otherwise, he'll begin flinging the grappling hook on a wing and a prayer up the cliff, hoping it manages to snag a good hold.  (DC 14 vs Brakkus's use rope +2).

OOC:  Brakkus has a backpack, but it was essentially empty.  I think those things should fit.  Brakkus added 20 lbs of equipment.  He is still at a medium load.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 12, 2007)

From his hiding spot in the stairs leading up, the Gudwulf warrior listens intently to the discourse in the burrow's main room. When the mongrels lead his allies into their storage room Maelicent takes the opportunity to steal into the area they'd just vacated. Finding a hiding spot isn't difficult amongst the room's clutter and the goblin once more takes up a silent vigil as he peers around the burrow curiously. Once his allies have collected their new equipment, Maelicent waits in hiding as the mongrels lead the giant-kin back through the main room and up the stairs to the forest above. Now alone, the wily goblin steals into the storeroom to plunder what was freely offered to his allies. Taking what, to his eyes, appear mysterious and magical the Gudwulf warrior snatches up a bundle of delicate but surprisingly sturdy silk rope, the odd telescoping pole, the sack of caltrops and as many of the odd alchemical wands as are left. On the way back out, the goblin snatches up whatever foodstuff is left in the main room.

Returning to the surface above, Maelicent pauses to sniff the dusk air and listen for his allies and their mongrel guides. Easily determining which way they've headed, the goblin takes advantage of the nearness to his hovel to execute a quick stop-over. Accessing one of his many secret hiding spots (out of sight of the prying trees outside) Maelicent quickly stashes the two Al'miraj horns along with the surprisingly heavy bag of caltrops for later retrieval.

With the mongrel-folk leading his allies on their winding route, the Gudwulf warrior has little trouble locating and catching up with the wandering group moving through his territory. Once within a few dozen yards, the goblin slows down and begins stepping softly as he resumes shadowing the party.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 12, 2007)

Brakkus secures the grappling hook to the end of a length of rope and, seeing that no one volunteers to be the first to make the climb, tosses the hook over the cliff face.  On his first try, the grappling hook flies into the air and latches securely onto the back of a heavy boulder.  Giving the rope a hard tug or three to test how much weight the hook will hold, Brakkus sees that even his weight won't strain the rope's capacity.  The hook has a good hold.

Voadam is the first to step forward to make the climb.  Aided by both the natural hand- and footholds in the rock and the rope thrown up by Brakkus, Voadam easily makes the climb and is soon standing atop a 4-foot wide ledge most of the way up the cliff.  From his stance, Voadam can see that the grappling hook is indeed securely wedged on a boulder.  Behind him, a narrow crack in the cliff face looks out over the forest beyond.  A small creature might be able to squeeze through the crack, but certainly no one larger, at least not without widening the hole.  

Down below, Mazzel nods enthusiastically and points up at Voadam.  "Aye, he's standing just in front of the cave mouth just now.  You'll have to figger out how to get the largest of your number in through there, but that's the only entrance that I know of.  Once you're in, the gear we left's stowed safely in a hidden cubby, there's a pool in there--don't touch it or look too closely at it!--and then there's the entrance to the passageway."

Gamad is next to climb up.  Halfway up the short but steep cliff, Gamad looses his balance and almost falls, but at the last moment grabs hold of a bit of protruding rock and steadies himself.  Hanging on for dear life for several long seconds and then firmly ensconcing himself part of the way up the rock, Gamad fails to make any forward progress for a long minute.  At the last, Voadam hauls a frozen Gamad hand-over-hand while Gamad clings to the rope.  The dwarf makes it up in the end none the worse for the wear, and Voadam lowers the rope, being careful not to disturb its purchase on the boulder.

Chev climbs up without incident, and soon enough only Brakkus and Maelicent are left below with Mazzel, Dungeddin, Fognewtin, and Thisbe the badger.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 12, 2007)

Maelicent watches the giant-kin lodge a grapple and systematically begin climbing the small outcrop. Too proud to step forward in front of the three smiling mongrels, the Gudwulf warrior stealthily circles around the group to approach the outcrop from the backside. As Gamad attempts his ascent, the goblin scouts about for a few moments to pick a good spot before attempting to climb freely up the rock-face. Taking advantage of his darkvision in the waining light Maelicent attempts to approach the opening from over the top of the outcrop.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 12, 2007)

*Gamad*

Gamad curse loudly and then inspect the view from the ledge.
Oh.. The scroll tube.
Now that he remembers, he takes out the tube Brakkus gave him and inspect the content


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 12, 2007)

By sheer weight of will and wily fingers that search out the smallest of hand- and footholds, Maelicent makes the climb of his own accord up the backside of the rock outcropping.  The goblin is soon at the very top of the back of the cliff, but then is faced with a drop down to the ledge where the giant-kin stand.  The drop is only 10 feet but is vertical.  There are some hand- and footholds, but not as many or nearly so conveniently placed as the lower rock.  While definitely possible, the climb looks to be more difficult.  The view from up high, however, is a wonder.  Maelicent spies all of the forest spread before him in the waning light of the day and can even see past the keep's inner bailey.  The keep's inner grounds look manicured, very unlike the rest of the wildly overgrown citadel grounds.  Off to the south, what must be Bathmere spoken of by the mongrel glistens in the setting sunlight.  The rest of the city is spread like a fan to the south, and the folk walking the numerous byways seem like ants from Maelicent's upper perch.

Looking down, though, Maelicent is again confronted with the dilemna of how to get down to the ledge.  To climb, or do simply drop and risk a bad fall?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 12, 2007)

Gamad extracts the scroll tube and, opening the leather compartment, withdraws and uncoils a single length of parchment.  Three separate spells, written using script and symbols, line the parchment.  There's magic on the paper, alright, but try as he might using his training in spellcraft, Gamad is unable to discern the magic's nature without first casting a _read magic_ spell.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 12, 2007)

Maelicent takes a few moments up top to catch his breath and admire the view. The only other place which afforded such an unobstructed view of the grounds, inner bailey and city beyond was from the vantage of the top of the outer curtain wall near his hovel; a place he'd spent many long nights since laying claim to his territory. Ready to resume his exploration, the goblin uncoils his rope and loosely loops it around a solid stone outcrop or tree stump. Taking both ends in hand, the Gudwulf warrior takes the measure of the ledge below him and, trying to use the jutting ledge to cover his descent from the mongrels down below, kicks off. Maelicent deftly repels down the few feet to the ledge below. Once he reaches the ledge Maelicent let's go of one end and uses the other to pull the full length of the rope down. Recoiling the length of rope and looping it across his chest, Maelicent takes his bow back in hand and takes a closer look at the small opening in the rock face, curious to spy to catch a glimpse of the inner cave.


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 13, 2007)

Brakkus smiles upon finding the grappling hook secure and shrugs with a "Who would of guessed" expression on his face.

Brakkus makes a slow, steady climb up after the others (Take 10 for check of 6 vs DC 5).  Upon seeing the crack, Brakkus sighs and looks down at the gnomes.  "Is there a pick in the gear you left here?"  Brakkus takes a look at the stone.  _If it is soft enough, I might be able to crack enough away with my flail, if it comes to that.  It might be faster to go back for the picks, though._


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2007)

Voadam reaches into his pack, "*I brought the breaking bar and hammer, but not either of the picks. If we can squeeze our way in that would be better than hammering and announcing our presence though.*" In his pack there also lies the second set of rope, the flint and steel, four unlit torches, and the whetstone the gnomes offered.

As he evaluates the crack versus his 6'2" frame and that of Brakkus he says to Gamad "*According to the gnome it bears a Nahal's reckless dweomer spell. It is a spell of Chaos magic. I have dealt with practitioners of Chaos magic before. This one I believe is a simple spell that taps into other planar power for greater effects beyond what magic alone can do, but with risks for every casting. I do not know whether your learning and casting such a spell would counteract some of the Rod's influence of Law over you, or whether the two conflicting influences would cause you harm from their interaction.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 13, 2007)

*Gamad*

I'm unable to decipher the scroll … yet. But I would not risk my bones shattering in a small scale war between chaos and law as much as I want my soul to get free from all that law.
Gamad replies and eyes the crack in the cliff. He then turns to the big folk members of the party
I have a spell that can reduce ones size, we can crawl inside, the one who desire the spell effect, me and the goblin … The Luckmaiden knows where the mischievous figure is … can investigate the place, retrieve a pick and see if the noise would not attract someone or something.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 13, 2007)

Maelicent lands with a skid on the ledge, dropping down from above.  The goblin has a wickedly cunning grin on his face at his trick.  Finding his new silk rope to have been quite trusty, Maelicent quickly recoils the length of rope and stows it on his person.

Once Brakkus is up the cliff and on the ledge with the others, Mazzel calls up, "Aye, there's a pick, but it's inside the cave there with the rest of the gear.  Send the smaller of ye in ter fetch it!  It's a squeeze but you can make it!"


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 13, 2007)

Peering into the small gap, Maelicent slings his longbow across his back and in its stead draws his hand axe. With little more than a nod to the two giant-kin at his side, the Gudwulf warrior kneels and begins to shimmy his way through the gap headfirst.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2007)

"*Frog god, hmm. There was that slaad in the banewarrens with its Chaos warprift and that jumping elder earth elemental thing at the siege of Roke. Both of the semidivine frog things I've come across have been connected to Chaos in one way or another.  I wonder if the fishmen's frog god is connected to Chaos as well in some way*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 13, 2007)

Maelicent moves to squeeze through the opening but finds his longbow to be problematic.  Gently removing the bow from his shoulder and squeezing in through the crack and pulling the bow in after himself a moment or two later after ascertaining his immediate safety, Maelicent waits a beat for his eyes to adjust to the familiar comfort of the dark.  A narrow 10 feet wide but more like 50 feet long and with an uneven ceiling looming 10 feet above, the cavern floor is rocky and treacherous in places. The cave angles sharply downward in five sets of 10-foot-wide terraced ledges that run toward the rear of the cavern, where a spring of water wells up from somewhere underground in a dark pool.  Maelicent's Gudwulf blood allows his eyes to adjust quite comfortably to the dark cave and he soon notes that there appears to be another gaping hole in the rear of the cavern, along the left side of the rocky wall.  Other than the pool of water and the hole in the back of the cave, Maelicent does not spy any other interesting features in the cave.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 13, 2007)

Maelicent places his hand axe back into his belt beneath his russet colored coat and, bow in hand, begins cautiously scouting out the terraced room in search of the mongrels' equipment cache.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 13, 2007)

*Search +0?      Let me know if I have that wrong.  *  

Maelicent scouts around the room, minding the uneven floor.  Save for the pool, the cave is dry.  Not very deep, the pool is a mere five feet in diameter, and perhaps only ten inches deep. A drip of water from the cavern wall every few seconds feeds the pool, and the water must leach into the rock bed from there, for no means of egress can be seen within the water.  The pool gives off an earthy but slightly acrid scent.  Maelicent takes a turn of the cavern but finds no hidey hole left by the mongrels, nor any gear.

While the others wait outside, the sun dips down below the western horizon and the sky above deepens to a dark and deep fading blue.  The three gnomes wait at the base of the cliff, alternately looking up at the group or around at the forest.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 13, 2007)

Frustrated, Maelicent vows revenge on the blasted mongrel-folk as he starts over, slowly working his way through the cavern a second time in search of the damned "cubby" the gnomes had assured the giant-kin was in here.

OOC: Search 0 is correct. Maelicent had yet to graduate to scout or raider status amongst the Gudwulf tribe and so has no experience in systematic searching. Mael will repeat the search until he either locates the cache or takes 20; whichever comes first. All the while he'll continue to attempt to move silently.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 13, 2007)

A full two minutes tick by and Maelicent shows no sign of exiting the cave or calling for anyone standing outside.  Listening carefully and slowly at the crack, the goblin can be heard every now and then padding very quietly around the cave, but discerning what he's doing, where he is inside, or even how big the cave is proves impossible to those standing on the ledge.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 13, 2007)

During his explorations Maelicent becomes more and more impressed with the cave. Although sizable it's entrance was concealed, tricky to access and difficult for larger folk to cross while the interior was unoccupied and even contained a ready source of water. The Gudwulf warrior wished he'd found it months ago; it would have served him well as a lair. All that remained was to secure the back tunnel to ensure no subterranean denizens wandered up to harass him. It seemed unfortunate that a horde of giant-kin and mongrels knew of its existence. If they went along with their plan, in short order they would soon ruin the small defensible entrance by attacking it with picks.


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 15, 2007)

After Mael has been gone for a few minutes, Brakkus calls back down to the gnomes, "Seems its pretty well hidden.  Care to give us a hint?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 16, 2007)

Catching his breath from the climb, Chev rests up against the rock wall near the entrance. "I can't recall hearing much about a frog god during my services with Narn, but I would not doubt a small connection to Chaos if all your theories are correct Voadam."

Hearing a few scuffles from inside the cave, Chev turns to the others. "You think he alright in there. Maelicent doesn't seem the type to call for help if he needs it."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I have a spell that can reduce ones size, we can crawl inside, the one who desire the spell effect, me and the goblin … The Luckmaiden knows where the mischievous figure is … can investigate the place, retrieve a pick and see if the noise would not attract someone or something.




"*I've never been subject to a reduce spell before, so I'll volunteer for that. Any of the three of us humans will require lit torches inside, and it will be best to only light them from the inside so we don't give away our position out here to others in the forest, whether cult agents or forest predators. Dwarves are broader shouldered than gnomes and goblins and its a tight fit in there even for those small folk, take off your pack before trying to enter Gamad.*" Voadam will hand Brakkus his crowbar and hammer then draw out his flint and steel and a torch while he awaits the reduction spell.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 16, 2007)

[sblock=Chev]Chev gets an inkling of an idea that maybe Mazzel and Co. have it wrong with regard to the fishmen frog-god.  Chev's heard of a race of creatures called kuo-toas who worship a lobster god called Blipdoolpoolp.  Kuo-toas are fervently religious, evil, and their clerics can whip lightening.  Feel free to access the MM for the full kuo-toa entry so that Chev can use that info in the game.[/sblock]

Maelicent makes a second cursory turn of the cave that takes another two minutes.  Still searching for the mongrel's pro-claimed hidden cubby but not finding anything at all other than the already noticed pool and tunnel mouth at the back of the cave's terraces, Maelicent curses and continues his search.

Brakkus calls down to Mazzel for the whereabouts of the gear.  Mazzel scratches his head a moment in apparent thought then shouts back up, "Think it's on the left wall, closer to the crack than the pool."

Inside the cave, Maelicent's keen ears prick at the sound of the mongrel shouting up the cubby location.  Hot on it, Maelicent leaves off where he was searching by the pool in favor of traipsing back up toward the crack.  Even aided by the tip, however, Maelicent still does not find the cubby.

With Voadam's consent, Gamad extracts a pinch of powdered iron from his spell component pouch.  Sprinkling the ore on the rock at his feet and muttering in a low tone, Gamad casts reduce person on Voadam.  Voadam is soon half his former height and width and 1/8th his former weight.  Now fully small in size, Voadam notices several queer effects of the pygmy shrinking.

[sblock=Voadam]Beside the above, it'll be +2 to Dex, -2 to Str, +1 to attack and AC.  All Voadam's gear shrank to scale and will deal less damage as a result.  If a piece of gear leaves Voadam's grasp, it returns to its full former size (even if he later picks it up again).  Duration 2 minutes, dispellable.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2007)

Voadam now 3'1" maneuvers himself inside, then sets to work with flint and steel to get his torch to light.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 16, 2007)

Maelicent hears and sees Voadam, or at least a much smaller image of Voadam, enter the cave via the crack.  The giant-kin pauses inside the cave just by the crack to light a torch using a bit of flint and steel.  The cavern is soon illuminated by torchlight, albeit a smaller than normal torch that more closely resembles the torches sometimes used by Maelicent's former Gudwulf tribe when they wanted to burn something.

The small human skitters over toward Voadam and starts searching near where Maelicent stands.  As the giant-kin works his fingers over the rock, Maelicent catches wind of the slight scent of blood or hot metal lingering about Voadam.

For his part, Voadam spends a quick few seconds and then points to an alcove about five feet up the cave's side wall that Maelicent hadn't seen.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2007)

"*Here, use my hands as a step*." Voadam sets down the torch which instantly expands to its normal size. The wizard laces his hands together to give the now big seeming goblin a step to boost up to the ledge. "*Hopefully there will be some picks or mattocks up there*."


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 16, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior turns away from his search to watch the talkative human, now reduced to a proper size, scrambling through the cave entrance. Maelicent stands there silently for a few moments, unsure of how to react to this unexpected and seemingly casual display of wyrd magic. The goblin had never before seen anything quite like it, and so he slowly makes his way back towards the entrance as the normal-sized human goes about the business of lighting a torch.

Standing next to the human Maelicent watches as torch-light spreads through the cavern. A sudden sense of consternation and furious embarrassment overwhelms the goblin as his night-blind ally far-too-easily spots the Wolf's-maw-be-damned alcove right above where he'd searched twice already. Grinding his teeth together Maelicent tries to keep his murderous rage in check while tightly gripping an arrow in his iron-clad left hand. Luckily for him, the giant-kin says nothing to belittle or mock the goblin's for his inept failure. If he had, the Gudwulf warrior would have likely driven its point through the human's head; now that he could easily reach it.

Letting out a sigh, Maelicent returns the arrow to the quiver at his right hip before taking the few steps over to Voadam. The goblin places his boot heel into the proffered hand and climbs up to retrieve the contents of the now-obvious alcove. Through gritted teeth Maelicent spits a question: *"So what manner o magic brought ya down ta size?"*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 16, 2007)

The alcove is shallow at first glance, and then Maelicent spies what looks to be a small hidden door concealing some sort of room beyond.  Standing on Voadam and easing his fingertips into the well-hidden crevice on one side of the small door, Maelicent pushes the door into a recess in the cave wall.  The door itself opens to a hole about the same size, some two feet round in diameter.  There's a short drop to a cave floor beyond and the room itself is lair-sized for maybe two goblins aplenty.  Inside the small dark cave are what looks to be four miners' excavation tools, one length of moth-eaten thick hemp rope that reeks of mildew, and a moth-eaten cot.  Just how the moths got in here to feast is an unknown.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 16, 2007)

Maelicent crawls up into the small room beyond, picks up the four picks and returns to the crevice to hand the tools down to Voadam below. Curious about the small space, the goblin executes a quick search of the room before crawling back out to rejoin the giant-kin; sliding the small door closed behind him.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 17, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Letting out a sigh, Maelicent returns the arrow to the quiver at his right hip before taking the few steps over to Voadam. The goblin places his boot heel into the proffered hand and climbs up to retrieve the contents of the now-obvious alcove. Through gritted teeth Maelicent spits a question: *"So what manner o magic brought ya down ta size?"*




"*Gamad is a transmuter, he does changing magic. It is a spell I never considered using before but now that I am actually experiencing it I can see the advantages of this size. Every target will be twice as large in perspective and I can feel the difference in . . . mass. I don't think I can swing as hard, but I'm so much lighter that I can swing faster, freer. And there is a little trick of the magic with throwing things that I think will work with my combat darts*."

Voadam takes the proffered picks and heads back to the entrance with Maelicent. "*Any signs of other inhabitants here? Your eyes are better for seeing in these conditions.*" Voadam will pass out a pick to Brakkus so he can begin work on that end.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 17, 2007)

The goblin glares at the back of Voadam's neck, uncertain if the human was purposefully mocking him or not. *"Naw. Nothin else in here."* Considering that he'd missed the alcove Maelicent sounds less than confidant with his assertion, yet can't think of what else to say. *"So Albino's gonna use more magic ta get tha rest a ya giant-kin in here then? How's it come ta be tha y'all have so much damned magic?*


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 17, 2007)

Brakkus takes the pick from Voadam.  He props his guisarme to the side of the cave and asks Gamad, "So where's the best place to start to work?  Dwarves always know all the weak points in rock, right?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 17, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> The goblin glares at the back of Voadam's neck, uncertain if the human was purposefully mocking him or not. *"Naw. Nothin else in here."* Considering that he'd missed the alcove Maelicent sounds less than confidant with his assertion, yet can't think of what else to say. *"So Albino's gonna use more magic ta get tha rest a ya giant-kin in here then? How's it come ta be tha y'all have so much damned magic?*




"*No. He could only perform the magic upon one person, casting the spell upon me exhausted his power in that regards for the night so we still need to break open the entrance a little more for everybody else to enter. As for how he has the magic, he is a wizard like me. That is why I had my eye on him in the Golden Cockatrice. He has gone through years of training to learn and master the arcane arts*."


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 17, 2007)

Feeling once more out of his element, the frustrated goblin considers asking some of the many questions he has about his allies' experience with magic but instead chooses to drop the subject for the time being. *"Well if ya's gonna start whackin at tha rock with those things you's gonna let everythin aroun and under us know we's up here right quick. There's a crevice at the back end of this cave heading down deep. I'd best sit back there an make sure nothin comes up ta get'cha all."* Without much more than a nod of his horned helmet, the Gudwulf warrior descends towards the rear of the cave to find himself a concealed vantage point on the edge of the crevice so that he can see anything coming up. Settling in, Maelicent draws a black fletched arrow from the quiver at his hip and nocks it to his bow string.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 17, 2007)

His bow on his lap with an arrow notched, Maelicent settles in to watch the rear tunnel entrance.  Aside from the occasional drip of water into the pool, the cave is perfectly still.  If it weren't for the loud pickwork going outside on the ledge, the environ might even be called serene.  The rock is good, solid quarry and resists being picked.  After half an hour of work, the crack at the front of the cave is wide enough for Brakkus, Chev, and Gamad to worm through.  Down below, Mazzel waves a last goodbye as the last of the companions shimmy through the crack.  By the time everyone is inside, it is full on dark.  Save for Voadam's lit torch, there is no source of light in the terraced cave.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 17, 2007)

Well before the others enter the cavern, Voadam suddenly resizes to his normal height, as does his gear with him.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 18, 2007)

Entering the cavern, Chev takes in what he can see in the torchlight. 

"While we were working on opening the entrance up a bit more, I got to thinking." Chev says everyone is standing there. "I think those gnomes are mistaken. It isn't a frog this fish creatures, known as kuo-toa, worship. It is more of a lobster. And the story of throwing lightning is true. Their clerics can call upon Blipdoolpoolp, whom they worship fervently, to be able to do this. It requires a certain number of them to be together to do so. The more that there are, the stronger it will be. They are great swimmers also. And be wary of their skin, it may look slimy, but in fact is really sticky."

Realizing he is starting to get as wordy as Voadam on one of his smaller rants, Chev smiles. "This is only true if they are in fact, mistaken."


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 18, 2007)

Before setting to work, Brakkus smiles and says, "Look at me.  I'm a mason."  Brakkus sets down his varied equipment, sets his feet, and takes several good whacks, thinking to pound a way through with a few solid blows.  Each of the blows sends a small chip flying, and Brakkus quickly realizes this is going to be no easy task.

After a few minutes of swinging the pick, smiles are gone, sweat trickles from his hair, and his breathe quickens.  He continues about the task, toiling away and achieving a new found respect for the small folk quarry workers he had dismissed so readily growing up.  

When the space if finally big enough to get through, he remarks through deep breaths, "That was no joke!  If there's another crack to squeeze through later, how about I guard it while the rest of you squeeze through."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Entering the cavern, Chev takes in what he can see in the torchlight.
> 
> "While we were working on opening the entrance up a bit more, I got to thinking." Chev says everyone is standing there. "I think those gnomes are mistaken. It isn't a frog this fish creatures, known as kuo-toa, worship. It is more of a lobster. And the story of throwing lightning is true. Their clerics can call upon Blipdoolpoolp, whom they worship fervently, to be able to do this. It requires a certain number of them to be together to do so. The more that there are, the stronger it will be. They are great swimmers also. And be wary of their skin, it may look slimy, but in fact is really sticky."
> 
> Realizing he is starting to get as wordy as Voadam on one of his smaller rants, Chev smiles. "This is only true if they are in fact, mistaken."




Full sized again Voadam listens to Chev with avid interest, "*Blip dool poolp. A lobster god of lightning. Named Poolp. With slimy fish men worshippers. So we can know whether these are the ones you are thinking of when we come upon them, what do kuo-toa look like? They are generally monotheistic you say, worshiping only Poolp?*" Voadam considers and then asks "*Do any of you know of any other type of fish men? The only underwater men I ever encountered were dead sailors lost at sea and animated by the Whisperer of Impossible Secrets, one of the Lords of Chaos. Well there was that one dimernesti elven princess I courted, but the dimernesti turn into otters, not fish.*"


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 18, 2007)

Listening to the outlandish things issuing from Voadam's mouth Maelicent is once more hard pressed to believe the giant-kin is speaking in serious tones. Fish-men that throw lightning? Elven princesses that turn into otters? A lobster god named Blipple-boople-lipple-apple-poolple...

Cloaked in darkness near the crevice at the back end of the cave, the Gudwulf warrior can't help but crack a rare smile and laugh at the absurdity he now finds himself in. Not for the first time he wonders if he were the only sane goblin left in the world.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2007)

Hearing the black croaking of the goblin it takes Voadam a moment to realize it is laughter.

"*Did you find something of the gnomes there? They are known for their love of jokes and the absurd*."

"*In any case light's burning, this is the most secure point we'll find so let's set up camp then I'll douse the torch. We don't know how far we have to go, or how many or what we'll have to fight or kill to gain the second Rod so let's start fresh in the morning*."


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 18, 2007)

Maelicent quiets down and answers the giant-kin. *"Hm? Naw. Blessedly free o mongrel gnomes back here. Ya wanna make camp? Y'all tired already?"*


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2007)

"*Chev and Gamad have expended some of their magical resources for the day and it is late. This is the best spot to camp. However our magics are not exhausted and I feel good enough to press on. We could explore further, returning here to camp if need be.*"


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 18, 2007)

*"It'd be good ta know what's at the bottom o this crevice before y'all get your gear off and bunk down. Either way you'll need ta keep a watch goin; the things below don't likely care that you think it's late."*


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 18, 2007)

"I agree.  I'd rest better at least knowing that the first hundred feet or so of the tunnel is clear.  Something could be watching us right now."  Brakkus hoists his guisarme.  "Mael and I can lead the way, though I will cede the honor of vanguard to Chev, if you prefer.  One of us should take rear guard in case the fishmen decide to make a visit.  The pool doesn't look like it goes anywhere, but then the stable behind the 'Trice didn't look like it would spawn wolf headed spider demons either."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2007)

"*All right then, Brakkus and Maelicent in the lead, Chev protecting the rear, I'll hold the torch in the center with Gamad next to me. The torches won't last forever so let's be off*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 18, 2007)

With Brakkus and Maelicent in the vanguard, followed by Voadam and Gamad, and Chev bringing up the rear, the group treks into the gaping black maw of a hole in the rear of the cavern. A chill air billows up from the black tunnel, buffeting cloaks and fluttering hair.  After two hundred yards of steady walking at a downward cant, the twisting passage shows no sign of abating, nor have there been any side branches connecting to the main tunnel.

[sblock=Gamad]Stonecunning...After 200 yards, the group is 50 feet underground.  The grade is roughly 15%.  A sharp descent.  The twists and turns are deceptive; the tunnel is unerringly making for a destination.  There have been no sidebranches that Gamad has detected.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2007)

Voadam holds the torch, careful to make sure it does not go out in the sudden gusts.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 18, 2007)

Bow in hand the Gudwulf warrior forges ahead, careful to watch where he steps and trusting in his darkvision to spy anything threatening far ahead of the giant-kin's torch light.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 19, 2007)

*Gamad*

Feels like home, 50 ft. below ground level
Gamad sighs and watch as the goblin and the warrior proceeds into the depth of the cave.
Do not interfere the serene of the pool, who knows what lies in the depth of the water, the creatures of the underdark are weird and fearsome, I do not wish to meet them face to face.
The albino mutters but remains cautious, his crossbow, loaded and pointed to where the others went, he blinks and smells the damp air.
This place stinks and wet, if only I had a big towel, large wipe and a big pick to open a wide crack for the light to come in, then I would b… Dammit, what's wrong with me?
The dwarf curses for another minute himself, Dter, the wand, the dirt and the cave.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 19, 2007)

Protecting the group from the rear, Chev continues to follow the group with his axe and shield in hand. "I've never encountered a kuo-toa, but I have heard tales. They are a mix between fish and frog, if I recall the description I've heard. They walk on two feet and use their arms to wield weapons or fight bare handed." Chev could continue, but remains quite as not to appear crazy like Voadam.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 19, 2007)

After an hour of steady walking at a downward cant, the twisting passage forces the group into narrower quarters, and everyone is shunted into a singlefile line. Cramped quarters lie ahead, and the reek of decay seems to be coming from somewhere nearby.  

Voadam, from the middle of the marching order, holds aloft his torch. Guided by the torch's flickering yellow nimbus of light, the way ahead is illuminated enough for everyone to see that after bottlenecking for ten feet, the tunnel widens ahead into a cavern, the walls of which look to be studded with multicolored chunks of quartz. Though patches of mold, or perhaps moss, cover the crystals in swatches of brown and green, the crystals beneath pick up the lantern light and reflect it in a milleu of brilliant vermillion, canary yellow, and the deepest aquamarine down to a rich ultraviolet. The air of the cavern, though fetid, seems to vibrate with energy the closer the group approaches.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 19, 2007)

Upon spotting the widening cave and sharp bend to the right, Maelicent motions for his allies to hold their positions so that he can scout ahead without Voadam's meager torchlight signaling their approach to anything lairing around the corner. Skulking forward cautiously with his bow at the ready the Gudwulf warrior keeps to the left-hand side of the cavern during his advance, listening for sounds of movement while carefully scanning ahead.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 19, 2007)

When Maelicent creeps into the crystal cavern, the crystals refract the light from Voadam's torch further back in the tunnel.  A low thrum of vibration emanates from the crystals as the fire light dances and plays dimly in the cavern.  Maelicent spots a mottled brown and green moss lining the crystal wall in patches on the lefthand side.  Whenever the torch flares and the firelight dances closer, the crystals increase their vibration ever so slightly.  The feel in the cave becomes uneasy.  Crouching in the dark corner of the crystal cave's northwestern corner, Maelicent stops to look and listen.  Two passageways branch off to the east from the crystal rock formation, both of them of natural stone and a packed dirt floor rather than this cave's glittering crystal.  From somewhere else in this apparent network of caves, the sporadic drip of water into a pool echoes through the dank air.  

Maelicent waits a beat longer then spies movement on the ceiling of the northern of the two passageways leading east.  The ceiling is littered with stalactites of grey stone.  Amidst these, three smaller stalactites _move_ four feet toward Maelicent then stop.  When the stalactite creatures stop moving, they immediately blend in so well with their environ on the ceiling that it becomes very discern them from the rock on the ceiling.  Maelicent strains to see, then notes two eyestalks hanging down, leaning out into the dark, wriggling.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 19, 2007)

Staying hidden where he is Maelicent first ensures that he's currently in a safe position by glancing up overhead for any suspicious seeming rock formations hanging there and also studies the crystals and the moss on the wall behind him. Once the goblin feels confident that he can distinguish the three moving stalactites from their static neighbors, Maelicent quietly skulks back into the tunnel motioning for the giant-kin to remain quiet and backtrack a dozen yards before whispering a report to them.

*"There's some queer moss on tha left wall and tha whole cave is studded with crystals that shake the closer ya come wit that torch o yours. Ta tha right there's two branchin tunnels packed with dirt wit a roof studded with big cave-teeth in tha left one. Three o the smaller cave-teeth are moving on tha roof closer ta us though. They even have little bendy eyes like a crab"*

As he speaks, Maelicent first holds a clawed hand over his head to represent stalactites and then wiggles his fingers in front of his helmet to mine a pair of eyestalks. *"I think I'll go back in and try shootin em. If ya want ta git through there I think ya'd best put that fire out first, and try bein right quiet."*


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2007)

"*Good catch on the Cave Teeth Maelicent. Once you believe you have cleared them I'll douse the torch until we are past the moss. If there is trouble though pull back to us here and I'll keep the light going to guide my aim with the darts and Brakkus will have his polearm ready. Mazzel said they found the shrieking moss in a side tunnel, sounds like it has spread to here as well. The shrieks brought something large they fled from so dousing our torch to get past here sounds wise. 

"I have magic prepared that would work well to weaken such a singular foe. We'd rather take out a big beastie from surprise, preferably while it sleeps, rather than have it hunting for us if we can pull off the trick. However, when there are splits in the tunnel Gamad may be able to use the Rod to direct us which way to proceed so we may avoid such diversions*."

Voadam considers. "*Another trick would be to sneak past the big beast's tunnel in darkness, then if we need to retreat later from the kuo toa and are chased we debliberately set off the shrieking moss to call the monster which might engage our pursuers and give us more time to make an exit.*"


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 20, 2007)

Maelicent nods in agreement with the giant-kin's first few statements, but soon grows confused and impatient as Voadam's planning begins to twist and turn in multiple directions. The goblin holds up a black gauntleted hand as if hoping to steam the tide of the human's stream-of-consciousness babbling. *"Kay. Kay. I'll leave ya guys ta work out tha details. I'll just git started wit tha killin."*

Without wasting any more time the Gudwulf warrior begins to advance stealthily into the cave once more. On guard against the ambulatory stalactites, Maelicent keeps a weary eye overhead until he catches sight of the three creatures he'd seen moving a few moments earlier. Taking the same position near the north-east corner, Maelicent pauses to take stock of the room and assure himself that nothing else has changed. Assuming he feels secure, the Gudwulf warrior draws the black-fletched arrow to his cheek, takes aim at the lead creature's eyestalk base (hoping that it is a soft spot), exhales and lets the arrow fly free. (Ranged composite longbow +7, point blank shot +1, 1d6 damage)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 20, 2007)

*Gamad*

My powers are weak, I have no spell that can hurt the earth base creatures but my eyes can distinguish creature from pure rock and my aim is good.
He raises his crossbow.
We can take some of them down, hopefully other who lurk in darkness will think twice before attacking us, but my first choice is returning to the crack in the wall and rest.

Range Attack(Crossbow) +4


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 20, 2007)

Brakkus continues the conversation quietly, "I think you've got the right of it, Gamad.  Groping around in the darkness trying not to stumble into screaming moss is not how I was hoping to finish the day."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 20, 2007)

Maelicent creeps back into the crystal cavern but stops halfway along the left wall when he realizes that the stalactite creatures are no longer hanging from the ceiling at the intersection of the northern passageway and the cavern.  Try as he might, Maelicent cannot spy the wily creatures.  They've moved and the things blend in too well to spot at the moment.  Maelicent keeps his arrow trained on the ceiling and continues to look for the stalactite creatures until Gamad enters on his heels a few seconds later.  Movement above Gamad's head catches Maelicent's eye just as one of the damnable stalactites scuttles a fraction of an inch then drops from the ceiling, the pointed tip of its stalactite-like body aimed for Gamad.  

The stalactite drops directly onto Gamad's shoulder with unerring aim, dealing 8 points of damage to the dwarf.  Gamad feels the flesh in his shoulder burn white hot with pain as the creature starts to secret some sort of acid into the flesh wound.  Maelicent, who'd been waiting for just such an opportunity, takes aim at the creature impaled in Gamad's shoulder and fires the arrow he'd had notched.  The arrow shatters the stalactite creature, causing bits of calcified shell to spray in a small explosion like a broken bit of china being dropped to a tiled floor.  The hunk containing two eyestalks remains intact and the eye-tipped appendanges flail wildly on the cavern's dirt floor.

*Initiative:
Maelicent 23
Voadam 18
Brakkus 17
Chev 5
Gamad 4
Stalactite creatures 2*

[sblock=Ambrus]Maelicent's Dexterity modifier is +4 but on his sheet you have his Initiative as only +3.  What gives?  I've given him the +4 for this round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Voadam]Please indicate what Voadam does with his torch.  The last thing I have him doing is being careful that the fire did not go out in a sudden gust of breeze billowing up from the tunnel.  The torch is currently still lit.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2007)

Voadam keeps his lit torch secure and does not move forward, instead readying a dart and calling out "*Heal yourself or get back here Gamad*." Voadam watches the cave roof for signs of moving stalactites, ready to fling his dart should he spy one.


ooc Ready action dart +3 d4+2 should he spy a cave tooth.


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 20, 2007)

Brakkus strikes out with his guisarme to dispatch the flailing monstrosity.  He keeps an eye on the ceiling, trusting his reflexes to swat away any more incoming stalactites.

OOC:
Attack +5, 2d4+4 damage.
Combat reflexes allows 3 attacks of opportunity even while flatfooted so hopefully he can help protect against more incoming creatures.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 20, 2007)

Maelicent turns in surprise once he notices that the albino dwarf has followed him into the room and gotten himself injured. The Gudwulf warrior curses under his breath as he lets loose his arrow and readies a second. Motioning to the fool dwarf to retreat Maelicent aims his bow straight up at the bare cave ceiling and carefully begins tracing an ever growing spiral along the cave roof with the iron point of his arrow, carefully searching for the errant cave-teeth. (Spot +7)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 20, 2007)

[sblock=Ambrus]As far as I know, you may not take 20 on a skill for which there bears the possibility of penalty for failure.  As an aside, you may not take 20 on a skill check during combat.  Additionally, retrying a failed spot check requires a move action (PHB 83, bottom).  If this imacts your declared action for this round, please go ahead and re-state what you'd like Maelicent to do.  I haven't responded with the next initiative sequence, so there's no issue with you re-declaring for the round.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 20, 2007)

Hearing the Moving forward towards Gamad, Chev raises his shield to protect himself from anything that might fall from the ceiling. "You alright, let me take a look at that." Chev says as he takes a look at the injury Gamad sustained.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 20, 2007)

*Gamad*

Haaaa
Gamad withdraws all the way back to the safety of the back tunnels.
He grasps his shoulder, hoping it will not fall during his escape.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2007)

Voadam continues to scan the cave top, ready to fling a dart should another "cave tooth" appear.

Move action spot check +3.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 25, 2007)

At the southern juncture of the cave where the tunnel meets the crystal cavern and very near where his comrades stand, Maelicent spies a second cave tooth hunkered down on the rock of the ceiling.  Had not the goblin been prepared to spy out an eyestalk, the creature would have been nigh invisible.  Swearing at Gamad to return back into the tunnel, Maelicent looses a second arrow that unfortunately glances off the narrow bits of rock where the smooth ceiling of the crystal adjoin the rougher quarry of the tunnel.

Other than the now broken spray of calcified shell laying scattered at Gamad's feet, Voadam does not spy any sort of cave teeth as described by Maelicent.  There's a lone stalactite hovering on the tunnel ceiling, however.  Seeing an arrow whiz through the air and miss, Voadam goes on a best guess and takes aim at the same stalactite with his own dart.  Another short burst and a second spray of calcified shell later, and Voadam has pierced the stalactite for 4 points of damage.  

Chev hurries forward to get to Gamad.  Searching the puncture wound and the flesh around the hole, Chev quickly determines that a minute amount of white powder looks to be quickly drying acid inflicted by the piercing creatures.  Gamad is wounded, but is not poisoned.  Quite fortunately, Maelicent the goblin seems to have beaten back the worst of the creature's ravage before the acid could work to dissolve Gamad's muscle tissue.

Though it moves no more, one of the first creature's eyestalks continues to wriggle a beat or two every sporadic few seconds as if hopeful that a return to life will come its way.

*End of initiative, please post at will.*

[sblock=Maelicent]There were originally three stalactites moving up near the northern of the pair of tunnels.  Now there seem to be only two [dead] stalactites down at the southern end of the cavern.  After killing the second stalactite, Maelicent scours the ceiling for long seconds but comes away satisfied that two were all there were down at Gamad's end.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 25, 2007)

*Gamad*

Can you attend my wounds?
Gamad pleas for the priest
I was a fool to lead, my curiosity almost took my life, let us return and rest.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 25, 2007)

Aware that there is at the very least one cave-tooth unaccounted for, Maelicent remains in his hiding spot as he draws and nocks another black-fletched arrow. While the albino dwarf's injury is tended to, the Gudwulf warrior carefully peers all around the room to find where the errant creature has gotten to. (Spot +7, taking 20)[sblock=OOC]If Mael doesn't identify any more critters amongst the stalactites he'll cautiously advance about 10-ft. to the south east and stop to take 20 on another spot check. He'll repeat the same process over and over again until he reaches the south-eastern corner of the cavern so that he can peer behind the central column and around the corner. All the while he'll do his best to remain silent and concealed (Hide & Move Silently +12). Naturally he'll also be listening (Listen +7) and using his knowledge of caves to identify any other interesting or potentially hazardous natural features in the area (Survival +7).[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2007)

"*Loki's transformations they are hard to spot. Maelicent do you see the third? Brakkus can you reach high enough with your glaive to check the ones in the cave? They seem to be shelled things, tap one of the remnants and you should be able to see how they feel different from stone. We'll want to clear out the last of them and any other hiding ones. I'll hold the torch here so you can see*."


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 25, 2007)

Maelicent tries to keep his voice low as he responds to Voadam. *"Shh. Try ta be quiet. An keep yur light outta here. I'm lookin fer em..."* All the goblin needed was for more of the fool giant-kin to to stumble into the cave and either get themselves impaled or to rouse other subterranean creatures with their racket or both. Bitterly the Gudwulf warrior wondered how any such creatures managed to survive let alone how they'd ever managed to best his well-trained and disciplined kinsmen back in the Tribelands.


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 25, 2007)

Brakkus holds his ground just inside the end of the tunnel.  If there are any stalactites within reach, he moves out from under them and taps them with his guisarme.  Quietly, he voices agreement with Gamad, "Once we've taken care of these, we should go back to rest."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 25, 2007)

Maelicent creeps forward bit by bit, silent as slow death in winter, until he gains the juncture at the southeastern corner of the crystal cavern.  Squatting low to the floor and rocking back on his heels, the Gudwulf perches for long moments, peering into the comfortable inky night of the network of caves and tunnels.

[sblock=Maelicent]It's a 10 foot stone ceiling in the tunnels.  They're made of rock with a packed dirt and stone rubble-strewn floor.  Running looks possible but like it might hurt bare feet; the bits of rock on the floor are angular and hard, like caltrops.  Check the OOC, please.  I've got a rules question for you.[/sblock]

His polearm up in the air, Brakkus jabs the guisarme against the rock and a low-hanging stalactite near the mouth of the southern passageway.  Inside the passageway down which the group recently trekked and at the juncture where their passageway meets the crystal, everything checks out and seems to made of natural rock.  There's nothing other than transparent and hard angular crystal in the glittering cave, but Brakkus takes a few few jabs there too just to be sure.  Nothing moves, nothing scuttles, nothing waggles its eyestalks.  Bare rock, or bare quartz inside the crystal cavern.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 25, 2007)

Maelicent continues his efforts to find the elusive cave-tooth as he cautiously advances to the entrance of the north-eastern tunnel to peer down its length. Assuming he find nothing, the goblin will slowly complete his circuit around the central pillar and creep along towards his initial entry point at the cavern's entrance.

OOC: Repeating his previously stated tactics of advancing in 10-ft. increments and taking 20 to try and spot the creature (Spot +7).


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 26, 2007)

Looking over Gamad's wounds a little more, Chev quietly prays for the healing power of the Battle Lord to help his companion. A warm sensation creeps through Gamad's shoulder as the wound starts to close up, leaving him just as he was before the injury. Only the dry blood from the injury remains.

[sblock]You are healed 9 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 26, 2007)

*Gamad*

The hunchback bows slightly to Chev and steps to the back of the narrow tunnel.
His mind is more troubled by the stains of blood on his cloth rather then the rock creature ahead of them.
_It needs to be cleaned, but how?? The pool must not be disturbed …_ 
He thinks, pulls his waterskin and start to rub the fresh blood, hopefully the stain will fade.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 26, 2007)

Maelicent intrepidly treks forward along the northeastern passageway until the tunnel reaches its terminus at a rock wall and shallow cave some 25 feet to the east.  Looking south, Maelicent quietly scans a new southbound tunnel and spies a cave tooth in time to see the beastie scuttle across the ceiling and round a corner perhaps 35 feet distant.  

[sblock=Maelicent]The red arrow on the map indicates where the cave tooth went.  If you think Maelicent would fire at it, he can take a shot.  The tunnels and caves in here look fairly extensive, and the drip of water has grown louder the farther east Maelicent has trekked.  By the quality of the echo, it sounds like there's a larger cavern somewhere near.  The last time Maelicent shot a cave tooth, it made a pop and the shards of calcified shell clattered to the floor.[/sblock]

The walls of the southern tunnel are smoother than tunnels Maelicent has previously encountered in this area.  The dirt on the floor is packed, same as the others however.  The ceiling in the southern-leading tunnel is made of rock and Maelicent can tell that there might have once been stalactites hanging but they've all been chipped off or broken away.  Only ragged bases of mineral hang from the ceiling.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 26, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]Just to be clear, I didn't intend Maelicent to wander all the way down the northern tunnel, only "to the entrance of the north-eastern tunnel". Sorry, I should have said which square he was going to, in this case B6. He was then going to continue counter-clockwise around the room's central pillar and back out the entrance. Either way though, Mael would shoot any cave-teeth he spotted. BTW, how fast do these critters scuttle along the ceiling?[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 26, 2007)

Spying the slow-moving cave tooth, Maelicent pulls back his arrow and lets the projectile fly.  With a crunch and an ensuing spray of hard shell, Maelicent hits and splatters the cave tooth for 5 points of damage.  The tooth, what is left of it, immediately drops with a thud to the packed dirt floor of the tunnel some 40 feet distant.

*Map amended, have a look.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 26, 2007)

Chev and Voadam hear what sounds like another cave tooth shattering somewhere to the north in the dead air of the tunnels beyond.  No sign of Maelicent.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 26, 2007)

Smiling with grim satisfaction, the Gudwulf warrior draws and nocks another arrow as he continues his systematic search of the crystal cave. Slowly creeping along, Maelicent completes his circuit around the central pillar as he makes his way back towards his allies at the cavern's entrance.

OOC: Heading towards E2 via B3; continuing to advance in 10-ft. increments while taking 20 to Spot (Spot +7).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 26, 2007)

Taking his time but not seeing anything in the crystal cavern other than semi-translucent crystal and the patches of already noted moss, Maelicent at length and by degrees makes his return to the others.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 26, 2007)

Maelicent slowly releases the tension on his bowstring as he passes through the penumbra of Voadam's torch light. *"Got tha third one. Tha caves go on an around fer a bit. Could be more of em about; tha place might not be any safer when we git back tomarow... or tha damned things mighta learned ta keep clear outta our way by then."* The goblin offers his giant-kin allies a malicious smile.

Stepping back to where the first cave tooth shattered on the floor, Maelicent lightly kicks its remains with the tip of his boot. *"Heh. Nothin there I'd care ta eat. Damn useless critters..."* The goblin spits upon the dead cave tooth and then walks through the group's ranks to lead the way back towards the surface. *"Mayhaps I can go git one o the rabbit carcasses ta clean an eat."*


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 27, 2007)

"Odd fellow you are, Mael. Can't say I've ever really had the chance to talk with a goblin." Chev says as Mael leads the way back. "Some rest before we head further down would be welcomed. I can take first watch."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2007)

"*Maelicent, could you tell which way the decay scent is coming from, which tunnel ahead? Brakkus, would you grab my dart on the way back. I don't want to set off the moss by going in any further with the torch.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 27, 2007)

*Gamad*

Gamad limps back after Mael and curse quietly everything he could think about.
The companions could hear his grumbling about the dirt, the rod, the rock creature, his stained cloth and Dter.
Do not disturb the pool.
The dwarf calls after the goblin.
We shall rest near the cracked cliff.


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 27, 2007)

Brakkus glances around for the dart.  If he's able to see it, he'll pick it up.  Either way, he says with a smile, "You know, you should really use a weapon doesn't force you to drop it."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2007)

SlagMortar said:
			
		

> Brakkus glances around for the dart.  If he's able to see it, he'll pick it up.  Either way, he says with a smile, "You know, you should really use a weapon doesn't force you to drop it."




"*My arms aren't that long*." Voadam quips back with a smile as he takes his dart back and replaces it in the small quiver. "*Thanks. They're a better weapon than you'd think. Hefty enough that you can get some real force behind them. By the way, don't be afraid to use your throwing knife down here. You can have mine if yours goes missing in the tunnels. I've got plenty of darts and I'll be using the sword before a knife on anything that comes up close enough*."


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 27, 2007)

Maelicent doesn't deign to look back to Chev as the giant-kin offers his opinion about the goblin. *"Odd? Heh... Tha from a doubling conjured up by a demon-stick."* A dry laugh follows before the Gudwulf warrior quiets down to answer Voadam's query. *"Tha rot be commin from tha moss; it aint just growin off a bare rock. Them cave teeth prolly got somethin afore the dwarf here. What's left prolly rottin away ta feed tha moss. Prolly more patches of it where they fell on other critters in there; damn good fer nothin things."*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 27, 2007)

Brakkus locates and picks up Voadam's dart.  Handing it to the bearded Voadam, Brakkus and the others begin the ascent up the original tunnel down which they'd earlier walked.  The ceiling of the first half of the walk back up is littered with stalactites.  Maelicent and the others tread carefully but when after 40 minutes of hiking no cave teeth drop from the ceiling and Brakkus finds nothing untoward with his guisarme, the stalactites thin out then stop completely.  Only one hour on the descent, the way back to the cave takes longer by twenty minutes due to the incline, twisting passageway, and rocky floor.

Scouting up ahead into the cave with the now-widened crack, Maelicent finds things precisely as they were left before the foray down below.  A caution-filled look around the terraced cave reveals the odd lump of mineral formation hanging from the ceiling, but all these check out as natural rock formations.

*Please set a watch order.*


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2007)

"*Chev, you and Gamad have both expended spells, so you should bookend the watch so you can get the uninterrupted rest necessary to recover magic. I haven't used any today so I'll be in the middle watches after Brakkus and Maelicent. Sound good?"*


----------



## SlagMortar (Apr 27, 2007)

> By the way, don't be afraid to use your throwing knife down here.



"I'll keep that in mind, but I prefer to get up where I can see what I'm hitting.  Less chance of a mishap."

As the party settles down to camp, Brakkus sets his pack down, pulls out the lantern.  "This will burn through most the night on one flask of oil, I think.  You can douse the torch for now.  Did anyone else grab some oil?"

OOC:  Brakkus grabbed two flasks of oil.  I believe those two flasks and the two torches are the group's only light sources.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 27, 2007)

Seeing the others settling in for the night, the goblin pulls the coil of stolen rope off of his mid section and begins unspooling and tying it securely to a solid protrusion of stone near the cave mouth. *"I don't carry no light; extra weight fer nothin. I'll be back soon with tha ugly one-horned-rabbit meat and some deadfall fer a fire."*

With only a nod of his helmeted head, the goblin heads out the widened entrance into the cool night air. Quickly surveying the landscape below, Maelicent tosses the end of his rope off the side and repels down the rock face to the forest floor. With the crag at his back as his first static landmark the goblin sets out. Keeping to the darkest shadows and stepping softly on the  clear ground, Maelicent first makes for the nearest curtain wall. Once he has it within sight he sets his course to double back along its length to the site of the day's first battle. (Hide & Move Silently +12, Spot, Listen and Survival +7)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 28, 2007)

*Gamad*

I got several candles in my backpack.
Reply the dwarf to the human warrior.
We can light one or two until the crazy goblin will return from his journey in the cursed woods.
he turns to the others
Put your ears to the deep of the cave, one eye to the cave's ceiling and your other eye to cracked cliff, who knows what is lurking outside and what is crawling in the earth tunnels


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 30, 2007)

Using the same large boulder that, at dusk, Brakkus had used to secure his grappling hook, Maelicent loops a bit of rope at the base of the rock, then in a few short pushes with his feet, drops to the forest floor below.  The moon has risen and, filtered through the dust rising to the nighttime air from the steaming city's red brick paving stones beyond the keep's grounds, hangs low in the sky like an overripe orange plum.  

Having marked a course for the curtain wall, Maelicent sets out and is soon engulfed by the deepening wood of the forest.  At night, and with a full moon, the trees are alive and readily part ways for the goblin.  A smooth path, devoid of roots and rock, but never forging more than 30 feet ahead into the distance, appears in front of Maelicent as he heads south, away from the cave containing his comrades.  The walk an easy ten minutes, Maelicent slows his pace when the trees thin a bit, signifying that the glade where the horned rabbits had earlier been fought off lies just ahead.  Recognizing the hoary old oak at the edge of the glade, Maelicent stops when he hears growling and the sound of flesh being torn in strips.

40 feet to his right, Maelicent spies a gore-streaked animal that seems a cross between an overlarge rat and a wolf.  Spikes on the animal's rear haunches tip upward in a menacing spire at the nighttime sky.  The animal growls at its meal and, hunched over one of the rabbit carcasses, turns sideways a moment, the better to grasp at the rabbit's fetlock.  When the animal does so, Maelicent gets a clear view of bones of the creature's ribcage protruding between what looks to be a hide that hangs in loose narrow strips that barely cover the creature.  The creature moves with decidedly unnatural motions.  Giving the rabbit's fetlock a mighty tug, the creature pulls the entire leg away with one raucus rip and immediately sets upon the prize to feast with eager snarls.

Spying out the terrain, Maelicent spots fresh drag marks where undoubtedly the skeletal rat has drug the rabbit carcass to its current location.  The two other dead horned rabbits lay close by, as yet untouched.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 30, 2007)

Spying the undead animal, the Gudwulf warrior immediately ducks down and quickly surveys the area for signs of other creatures he might have initially missed (Spot +7). The goblin carefully steps behind a small sapling for added cover from the nightmarish beast (5-ft. step to E19, Hide & Move Silently +12 taking 10 +3 for distance, Spotter distracted -5).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 30, 2007)

*Watch order:  Gamad, Brakkus, Maelicent, Voadam, Chev.  For characters who wear armor, please indicate whether your PC removed his armor or is wearing it while he sleeps (and whether he has the endurance feat).  Also, is there a lit fire in the cave?*

Back in the terraced cave, Brakkus, Voadam, Chev, and Gamad settle in for the night.  Taking the first watch, Gamad prepares to watch the cave.  After an hour of solicitous quiet, Gamad's ears prick to the sounds of something dragging up the passageway.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 30, 2007)

Ducking down and stepping behind the nearest sapling, Maelicent gives the area a slow turn, scanning for more poachers.  His sight is keen; two pairs of glittering eyes watch the carnivorous rat from behind a fallen rotting log twenty feet further into the clearing.  Taking care to watch for movement, one of the lurking creatures shifts its bulk, affording Maelicent a clear but brief view of the same sort of skeletal rat lying in wait.  Its brethren beside it remains still.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 30, 2007)

*Gamad*

Gamad limps to where Brakkus lies and puts his hand on the fighter's shoulder.
Better be ready lad, something is crawling in the back.
He then decides to cast a spell. With a simple word "yad" a ghostly hand appears, Gamad guides the hand to the fighter's lantern, pick it up and guides the lantern to the far side of the cave's tunnel.

_*Mage Hand on lantern, max range of spell 15 ft._


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 30, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior is about to draw his arrow back to fire when he suddenly spots the pair of concealed undead rats further back. Licking his lips hungrily Maelicent momentarily contemplates going ahead with his attack but then thinks better of it. The goblin is fairly certain he could eventually best the creatures but not without taking a few of bites in return and certainly not without using a good deal of the arrows in his quiver. Perhaps the old rotten tree was also just hoping for such an opportunity to try slaying the lone weakened goblin.

The concealed warrior sneers; it seems that most of the creatures he'd been fighting during the past week were proving to be inedible; first demon-spiders, then the stony cave-teeth and now monstrous rotting skeletal rats. It was enough to drive even the most patient goblin red with rage...

Cautiously, Maelicent turns and begins slowly creeping away from the obvious ambush site back the way he'd come. On the way back to the cave the goblin will try to hunt for some deadfall branches.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 30, 2007)

Maelicent turns and creeps off from whence he came.  The carnivorous skeletal rats seem not to take heed of his leaving.  Once again, the trees move to open a path for him, but this time it seems they cloister the wall, shrouding it from sight.  In full view of the goblin, the older oaks draw themselves against the wall while thick limbs loom heavily overhead, seeming to wait for prey to venture near.  The burl of the trees' bark shifts and casts ghoulish shadows in the deep of the night moon's shadows.  Where earlier the path had been laid neatly before him, the way ahead now takes unfamiliar twists and turns and the terrain proves slower going.  A quick as a path forms in front, it closes behind, shutting off retreat.

[sblock=Maelicent]Maelicent's rolled a 22 on a Survival check.  He knows the way he needs to go but the trees have moved to block him.  He can try to press through the wood by staying near the curtain wall, but (if he's got a weapon on him other than a bow and arrow) will probably end up needing to slice and dice his way through.  The trees are opening up another path, one that heads into the heart of the forest, which Maelicent knows is a risky place to tread, particularly at night.  If you can think of other options as to what to have him do, go for it.  Likewise, if I can clarify what's going on, drop a line in the OOC.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 30, 2007)

Gamad lights then magically lifts and moves Brakkus's lantern, situation it on the opposite side of the mouth of the tunnel at the back of the cave.  At the appearance of light, all noise ceases.  The dragging sound stops.  Long moments tick by until at last the silence is replaced by the sound of snuffling.  Something a goodly ways down the tunnel sniffs the air in a loud fashion.


----------



## Voadam (May 1, 2007)

When the lantern lights and floods the chamber with illumination the sleeping Voadam wakens. He rises, looking around and listening, trying to ascertain the situation. Voadam notes Gamad and Brakkus are up and hears the snuffling sound.


----------



## SlagMortar (May 1, 2007)

Brakkus grabs his guisarme and slings his tower shield onto his back as Gamad wakes him.  As nothing leaps immediately out of the darkness, he begins hastily donning his armor.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 2, 2007)

Brakkus begins donning his armor.  Experience has been a good if sometimes unkind teacher over the years; the strongarm soldier knows that putting his scale mail on in the correct order and properly buckling the pieces will take 4 minutes, half that if aided.  The mail can be hastily donned at slight protective detriment to the wearer.  Hastily donning the scale mail will take 1 minute.

*You could also go for hastily donning it with aid, which would be -1 to AC and take 5 rounds.*

As Brakkus grapples with his armor and no malevolent being immediately springs forth from the tunnel, Gamad and Voadam pay keen attention to the sounds.  For the moment, whatever it is remains at a distance, cannot be heard to creep closer, and continues to sniff loudly at the air.  When bits of Brakkus's scale mail clank in the dank cavern air and echo down the tunnel, the sniffing abruptly stops and is replaced with the same queer sound of something heavy dragging on the dirt floor that Gamad heard earlier.  Chev remains contentedly snoring away in the lantern-lit cavern.


----------



## Ambrus (May 2, 2007)

Maelicent looks towards the line of trees in his path and mutters. *"By tha Maw. What the Hells be yer damned problem?"* The Gudwulf warrior slowly turns in a circle, looking and listening, as if expecting an answer to be forthcoming (spot & listen +7). Finally turning back to the line of trees before him the goblin sneers and settles his bundle of wood onto the ground at his feet. *"Ya wanna be startin something? Aright."*

Assuming nothing else immediately occurs, the Gudwulf warrior remains peery of the hostile forest around him (spot & listen +7), but sets to work building a fire with his handaxe and flint & steel while collecting even more deadfall from the immediate area (Survival +7). Once the fire starts to catch, Maelicent sets to work. Using a dagger from his boot and a spare sack from his pack, Maelicent cuts a series of long thin cloth strips. Again with his knife the goblin next creates a pile of small thin wood shavings, bits of dried grass and charcoal from the fire. Mixing them together and separating them into bundles, the Gudwulf warrior next pulls out ten arrows from his quiver and sets about attaching each bundle behind the head of each arrow by means of wrapping and twinning the long strips of cloth around the haft until a sizable ball of ignitable tinder is created.

While rummaging through his pack the goblin pauses to pick up and examine the odd telescoping pole and the half-dozen wands he'd pilfered from the mongrels' burrow, wondering how he might make use of their mysterious magic.


----------



## Voadam (May 2, 2007)

Voadam bends down and shakes Chev gently, whispering "*Shh! There is something big coming. Get your shield and weapons ready*." Voadam's eyes remain trained on the tunnel.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 2, 2007)

When Maelicent builds his bonfire, a few of the brambles and saplings that had prior to been skulking close shift backward away from the goblin and his licking flames.  The forest becomes somber and shadows grow deeper while the wood ringing Maelicent's small clearing becomes thicker with malevolent life.  Though the trees yield a respectful distance from the flickering bonfire built by Maelicent, the tallest of them drape their branches in a demi-canopy and lean in to closet the goblin and his campfire.  Watching and waiting, the forest is still, the air thick and close.

*Excellent touch with the fire arrows.  It'll work.  I'll wait to see what you do with them.*


----------



## Ambrus (May 2, 2007)

Maelicent didn't relish the prospect of having to fight an entire enchanted forest, but the trees baring his path seemed intent on either leading him into another death-trap or pushing him into a confrontation. The proud Gudwulf warrior didn't intend to disappoint them. First piling together a small collection of stones, the goblin finishes cutting the cloth sack into a long thin strips with the aid of his dagger. Maelicent then proceeds to wrap and tie several fabric strips ends together around a stone weight, repeating the process until he's produced ten such missiles*.

Collecting his newly created weapons, the Gudwulf warrior stands and turns in a circle to address the malevolent forest arranged around him. *"I been livin here fer months an I was thinkin we had an understandin. But now ya wanna be startin somethin. Aright. Y'all can get the Hells outta my way or ya can all burn ta tha ground. Yer call ya bastards."* The defiant Gudwulf warrior waits to see if the trees will respond to his challenge or not.

*It might be hard to picture what Mael is making; each fist sized-stone is intended to have three long trailing strips of cloth tied to it. Essentially these are designed to be swung around like a sling and then released into the air so that the strands trail behind the stone as it arcs through the air. Hope that's clear to you.


----------



## Voadam (May 2, 2007)

In quiet voice that is still firm with command Voadam says "*Gamad, help Brakkus with his armor. I've still got magic I'm holding for our guest but we'll have to get up close and poleaxe the beastie after I use it.*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 3, 2007)

*Gamad*

Gamad goes to Brakkus but is clearly puzzled about what can he do to help the human. It is true, dwarf knows armor, but this one hasn't got the slightest idea how to help the big fighter.
Hmmm… how can I help you Brakkus?
Gamad snorts to the tall human as he keep his eyes to the back of the cave, the lantern, still hanging in the air, illuminates the area, hopping to catch a glimpse of the crawling creature


----------



## SlagMortar (May 3, 2007)

Brakkus says quietly, "Well, as to that, I suppose ... Hold this strap.  Now, hand me this here.  Bah, _I_ wanted a chained shirt, but 'No', my father says, 'you need to look like a poor warrior.'"  

OOC:
Brakkus does his best with Gamad's help to get into his armor in 5 rounds.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 3, 2007)

Waking up to see Voadam above him, Chev rolls over to grab his shield and battleaxe. seeing Brakkus donning his armor, Chev looks to his and decides he probably doesn't have time if Gamad needs to help Brakkus into his. "Where is it coming from?" Chev asks.

Once Voadam points him to the noise, Chev turns and gets in between where it is coming from and the rest of the party.


----------



## Voadam (May 3, 2007)

Voadam points down the tunnel and strains to hear the beast again.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 4, 2007)

Chev moves to stand where he can interpose himself between his companions and whatever is coming up the tunnel.  As soon as Chev gets a good look down the tunnel, now dimly lit by the lantern being magically held aloft by Gamad, he spots a shadow unlike the others at play on the rock walls of the downward-canting tunnel.  Hearing no sound at all, Chev peers intently at the shadow.

[sblock=Chev]That is an animated shadow of some sort coming at you from down the tunnel.  It is incorporeal but to Chev's eye does not look undead.  The shadow sports a pair of wings.  Twice while Chev is standing there having a look, the shadow seems to vanish from sight but appears again in a more forward position than when it momentarily disappeared.  Feel free to make use of everything the MM, PHB, or DMG has to offer on the subject of incorporeality for the purpose of this encounter.  After Chev has his look, the shadow is 40 feet away. The light from the lantern extends 60 feet total.[/sblock]

[sblock=Gamad]_Mage hand_ requires concentration to maintain.  For Gamad to help Brakkus put on armor while maintaining his _mage hand_ spell, I set a Concentration DC of 10 and rolled a natural 19.  In this particular instance, if Gamad had missed his check, all that would've happened was that the lantern would settle on the floor of the cavern.[/sblock]

Out of the shadows comes a queer hissing speech that echoes up the length of the steep passageways.

[sblock=Voadam]The shadow hisses in Abyssal, 

_"Garn and gone, garn too long;
to drink, to taste, to gnaw on bone.  
Miska one, kakku'u two,
all the yarns lead to you."_[/sblock]

*Initiative:
Chev 16
Gamad 14
Voadam 13
Creature 12
Brakkus 12*


----------



## Mista Collins (May 4, 2007)

With a quiet voice, Chev alerts the others. "The shadow is moving oddly over there. I've never seen anything like it, but I've heard of things like this described. It appears incorporeal, which means only attacks from a magical source will have a chance of inflicting damage if things get dicey."

Focusing on the holy symbol of Narn that hangs from his neck, Chev readies himself to call upon the guidance of Narn in case a battle starts with this unnatural shadow. 

"Be prepared in case it comes to that."

[sblock=OOC]Chev readies to cast _Magic Weapon_ if the shadow moves closer in a threatening manor.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 4, 2007)

"*Verdammung!*" 

CB[sblock]abyssal "Damnation!"[/sblock] Voadam curses. "*If its undead then turning and healing magic will blast it but he can reach through armor. The beast we heard though would be flesh and bone, stay sharp*." Voadam casts a spell, invoking ethereal armor around himself as he tries to pinpoint the shadow Chev is referencing as his hand goes to his wand.

ooc cast mage armor as a standard action and spot as a move action. If move action not needed then draw the wand of cure light wounds.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 4, 2007)

"No! It does not look undead to me; just unnatural. That wand might do you no good Voadam!" Chev wanrs him as he spots the wand Voadam drew.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 4, 2007)

His ten stone projectiles complete and adorned with streaming ribbons of cloth that, with luck, will air out behind them when thrown, Maelicent stands and turns in a circle, eyeing the malevolent forest assembled around the perimeter with stalwart purpose.  The goblin croaks, "I been livin here fer months an I was thinkin we had an understandin. But now ya wanna be startin somethin. Aright. Y'all can get the Hells outta my way or ya can all burn ta tha ground. Yer call ya bastards."  The defiant Gudwulf warrior waits to see if the trees will respond to his challenge or not.

The shadows in the wood grow deeper in response to the goblin's throw-down.  Nary a cricket peeps in the dank air of the impromptu clearing as a deathly velvet of quiet blankets the wood.  From the south, a warm air rustles the tops of the tallest trees overhead and a queer whistling wind whispers from on high.  At the lightest touch from the wind, the tallest trees shudder and groan, their bark-encapsulated trunks quivering in the hot Teggest night.  Branches that previously had been uplifted that they might catch droplets of condensation with the morning dew turn downward in a cruel arc and dangle precipitously low over Maelicent's head.  A sapling, one of the larger of its kind but still young, shambles forward toward the clearing.  Perhaps two seasons old, the young tree adopts an alarming pace and, fixing on the goblin with malicious intent, moves in a direct line to intercept the Gudwulf warrior.

*Initiative:
Maelicent 7
Sapling 4
Forest 1*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 4, 2007)

*Gamad*

Unsure about the effect his spells will do on the creature, Gamad eyes the shadow, remains ready but keeps concentrating on the floating lantern


----------



## Ambrus (May 4, 2007)

Seeing that the forest refuses to move aside and let him go free, the defiant Gudwulf Warrior grasp the streamers of one of his sling stone missiles in his left hand and dangles the stone head into the fire at his side long enough to let it catch light (as a move-equivalent action). Once flames begin to snake their way up the streamers Maelicent sets the stone weight of the missile to twirl in a large circle before letting it fly free. Arcing high into the air overhead, the fiery tails of the improvised missile trail dangerous sparks as it comes back down to earth while crashing through the upper branches of the clustered trees blocking the curtain wall (ranged attack +7, point blank shot, aiming for T7). Seeing the young sapling threateningly uproot itself, the goblin steps sideways to interpose his bonfire between it and himself (five foot step to P10).


----------



## Voadam (May 4, 2007)

"*Its speaking demon*." Voadam says to his companions after he hears the hissing, then to the shadow he says "*Sie führen zu mich, den es zutreffend ist Aber ich bin ein Zauberer der Energie und konnte, also erklären mir dieses kakku' u zwei Und warum du hier in der Nacht lauerst*." 
[sblock]"They lead to me it is true
But I’m a wizard of power and might
So tell me of this kakku’u two
And why you lurk here in the night"
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 4, 2007)

Voadam steps forward as he speaks, drawing his wand as he goes.


----------



## SlagMortar (May 4, 2007)

As soon as Brakkus has his armor ready, he thanks Gamad with a nod, and moves with his guisarme in hand to stand next to Chev.

OOC:  AC 15, touch AC 12.  He will take any available attacks of opportunity, attempting to trip anything medium sized or smaller.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 4, 2007)

[sblock=All]*Everyone had 5 rounds to prepare.  Brakkus put on his armor and moved forward.  Voadam cast mage armor, drew a wand, spoke (free action), tried to I.D. the shadow, and moved forward.  Chev moved forward, spotted twice, cast magic weapon, and has an attack readied.  Gamad assisted Brakkus, has been maintaining control over the lamp, and took a five foot step back.*

*There should be an alpha-numeric grid system on the map.  If you all could please reference the map and let me know at or to which grid squares you wish to be standing/move, that will help cut down on the chances of me placing you inopportunely.*[/sblock]

Chev intones a quiet warning to Voadam and then, carefully watching the shadow reappear and float forward up the tunnel in a menacing fashion, casts _magic weapon_ on his axe in preparation for glorious battle.  Gamad, having finished assisting Brakkus into his armor, takes a step back but otherwise maintains control over the lantern, which itself continues to hover near a nook at the mouth of the downward-sloping tunnel.  Slipping his wand from its place, Voadam hurriedly prepares himself for battle by casting a protective spell about his person.  A shimmering green sphere forms in the air of the cave, then settles onto Voadam and is soon invisible to the naked eye.  Striding forward to stand directly in front of the tunnel mouth, Voadam peers down the dimly light tunnel and spots the moving shadow pointed out by Chev.  Searching his memory, Voadam hits a mental stone wall.  Whatever the shadow may be, he's certain he's seen one of its kind before but knows not whether it be undead or a demon.  His armor hastily donned and the occasional strap still hanging loose at his side, Brakkus moves up to stand stalwartly beside Chev, the tip of his guisarme pointing down the tunnel past Voadam.  Like the others before him, Brakkus at last has a goodly look down the tunnel and quickly notes that tripping this foe will prove impossible; judging by the way the creature glides and blinks at whim into and out of the hard rock walls of the tunnel, it lacks corporeality.

The shadow moves as one with the flickering light of the hooded lantern magically held aloft by Gamad.  As it floats forward and comes to hovering halt ten feet from Voadam, the shadow's form coalesces.  Black wings flutter in the breeze sped up the tunnel from the depths of the earth below and, even so close, the shadow continually flickers to and from view in a perfect melding dance with the lantern light and the rock and dirt of the passageway.  The thing hisses again, this time louder.  Ragged holes appear where eyes should be in a human, then a nose and beard second the first bits of imagery.  The shadow mimicks Voadam's form, albeit grossly distorted and with a mocking twistedness not normally seen upon Voadam's visage.
[sblock=Voadam]Canst thee make the daylight flee?
Canst thee bend time for me?
No?
For shame, for shame.
I come for lust and hunger home,
Not like you, for love of tome.
The Queen he cried, the Queen!
Fetch for me the Green.[/sblock]
The shadow writhes with glee as it hisses, its gaze fixed on Voadam all the while.  Just as the shadow wraps its wings about itself and darts forward the last five feet, Chev takes advantage of his own preparedness and lashes out with blazing speed at the shadow, striking it full on with his freshly magically-imbued battleaxe.  From Valhalla above, Narn smiles benevolently on his faithful servant and guides the honed edge of Chev's axe true.  The blade strikes the shadow, dealing 6 points of damage to the incorporeal creature.  Likewise, as the shadow presses forward even closer to Voadam, it passes through a square threatened by the reach provided by Brakkus's guisarme.  Brakkus jabs this polearm forward, hoping to hit the shadow, but despite what should have been accurate aim at close quarters, Brakkus watches as his guisarme enters and exits the shadow's form without hitting anything.  Whatever malevolent act the shadow was about to attempt on Voadam is staved off for the time being as the creature floats backward a hair, away from its quarry.

*You all currently have a height advantage of +1 to attack for being on higher ground than the shadow.*

*Initiative:
Chev 16
Gamad 14
Voadam 13
Creature 12
Brakkus 12*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 4, 2007)

Maelicent grasps and lights one of his handmade fire grenades.  Arcing the missile overhead and lobbing the fiery bundle at the overgrown mallorn tree guarding the citadel wall at the eastern edge of the narrow glade, Maelicent sees to his delight that the bundle hits an old branch already mostly dead mid-way up the great tree and readily catches fire.  The fire springs to life in such fertile ground and soon spreads with rage to nearby limbs.  While the glade widens by five feet on all sides, the mallorn uproots itself and moves with fury at the goblin.  The burning tree whips a heavy limb to the side that sends the sapling speeding toward Maelicent reeling backward.  Having moved 5 feet toward Maelicent, the mallorn brings a second time crashing down at the goblin from on high.  By bough, branch, and leafy twig, the mallorn grasps Maelicent by his horned helmet and outer armor and begins to squeeze.  The tree is young and strong, but large; Maelicent wriggles free of the mallorn's grasp.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2007)

*Gamad*

Understanding the magical nature of the shadow and his ineffective weapons, Gamad tries a light school spell on the creature, hoping the magical nature of the creature will not waste the precious spell

_*Flare_


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 5, 2007)

*Gamad:  Knowledge (arcana) check result 26.  It might work.*


----------



## Mista Collins (May 5, 2007)

Knowing he holds one of the only means to inflict damage on this creature, Chev steps forward to attack the shadow creature. Mimicking the shadow, Chev hisses back with a grin.


----------



## Ambrus (May 5, 2007)

Maelicent does his best to wriggle free from the burning Mallorn tree's grasp and to regain his footing next to the fire. Cackling with glee, the goblin deftly hops to the opposite side of the fire (five foot step to O-9) away from the Mallorn. Pulling a second sling stone into his free hand, the Gudwulf warrior dips it into the fire before him (as a move-equivalent action) while he continues to taunt the forest. *"Don't care fer tha do ya Tinderbox? Shoulda just stayed outta my way. One goblin worth burnin fer? Well this Gudwulf's got teeth!"* Maelicent quickly sets his burning missile to spinning before letting it fly (ranged attack +7, point blank shot, aiming for 4-P)


----------



## SlagMortar (May 5, 2007)

Brakkus swears as his guisarme passes right through the creature.  _But at least Chev's axe struck true!_  Brakkus tries to remain near Chev so he can scoop up Chev's battle axe should his friend fall to the fiend.

OOC:  Brakkus readies an action to pick up Chev's axe if it should fall from his hand.


----------



## Voadam (May 5, 2007)

Hearing the shadow's reply and seeing the guisarme fly through it Voadam says "*Brakkus, you can still distract it to give Chev a better shot with his axe. Its a Queen servant.*" He then says "*Nicht für die antworten deren Magie du nicht kennst. Für Bedienstete der Königin lasse ich die Schwärzung gehen*." [sblock]"Answer not for those whose magic you do not know.  For servants of the Queen I will make the darkness go."[/sblock]

Voadam will five foot step to R16 to gain partial cover from the pool so he is protected from attacks of opportunity and then cast his light spell directly upon Brakkus' guisarme, attempting to banish as much darkness and shadow as he can and maybe enabling Brakkus to hurt the creature of darkness.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 7, 2007)

Maelicent wriggles free from the burning Mallorn tree's grasp and, skirting the edge of the fire, dips a second stone bundle into the flames.  Setting the burning missile to spinning, the goblin releases the streamered bundle of hot rocks at the fir tree at the edge of the glade to the northwest.  The fir, hit on an outer limb, quickly catches fire and, yanking its roots free from the soil like a woman collecting her skirts, retreats into the forest.

The mallorn, now fully ablaze, lurches forward at Maelicent but stops with an evil CRACK! when an oak from the rear of the glade advances on the goblin.  The oak, mighty as the mallorn and roughly the same size, whips a low-hanging branch out to grab the Gudwulf by the scruff of the neck.  Try as he might, and he fights furiously against the choke hold, Maelicent cannot release himself from the oak's grasp.  The slimmer twigs at the end of the oak all snake about Maelicent's extremeties and begin to squeeze.  Maelicent suffers 8 points of non-lethal damage.

*Maelicent is grappled by the oak.  Escape artist or opposed grapple will be necessary next round.  Please post anything else that you might like to have him try to do while grappled or to escape the grapple.*


----------



## Ambrus (May 8, 2007)

Maelicent watches with grim satisfaction as the second tree catches on fire, uproots itself and plunges into the tightly packed ranks of the trees arranged around the clearing. It's panicked retreat would likely spread the blaze faster and further than the goblin could have hoped to do himself. The Gudwulf warrior is about to pull a third sling-stone with his free hand when he hears the cracking of wood as the oak behind him moves to attack. Caught off-guard, the goblin is quickly wrapped up in a wooden vice of tightening tree branches.

Maelicent's tries to spit out another gibe at this newest challenger but his last breath is forced out of his lungs by the oak's bone-crushing grip. Desperately trying to gasp in a lungful of air to no avail, the wily goblin uses his free hand to fumble at his belt for a weapon. Skipping his quiver of arrows Maelicent's hand pauses over the haft of his axe. He couldn't possibly hope to chop down an enchanted oak with a mere handaxe before it suffocated him to death. No. What he needed was to fight fire with fire... Or magic with magic! That's when Maelicent's free hand closes upon the tip of one of the mongrels' wands he'd tucked there a few moments ago.

Yanking the wand free from his belt (drawing a light weapon as a move equivalent action) the Gudwulf warrior desperately strikes the branches around him with the wand's tip (as a touch attack +0). Hoping to transform the tree into a human, Maelicent is surprised but delighted to see the tip of the wand burst into flames!
[sblock=OOC]I'll grant that it's an unconventional use for a tindertwig, but I didn't think it would be too much of a stretch to draw and try wielding one as a light weapon against a tree. 

I don't know whether these trees have the Improved Grapple feat or not, but I was wondering if you'd taken into account the attacks of opportunity the trees are provoking by trying to initiate a grapple. It's unclear if Mael's spiked gauntlets could harm the trees or not, but he'd only have to deal a single point of damage to block their grappling attempts. I'm asking because your description of the action don't seem to include him taking a swing at the trees and I'm desperate enough to bring up anything I think that might help.  

Also, keep in mind that to maintain the grapple next round the oak will have to enter Mael's square... right next to the hot fire![/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 8, 2007)

Knowing he holds one of the only means to inflict damage on the creature, Chev once again steps forward to attack the shadow. Mimicking the shadow, Chev hisses back and, with a sinister grin, lays into the shadow with his battleaxe.  Connecting yet again, Chev's axe deals the shadow another 4 points of damage.  

Reaching back to the depths of his arcane knowledge, Gamad takes a shot in the dark and casts flare at the shadow.  A burst of light pierces the darkness coalescing in front of the shadow and for the barest hopeful hint of a moment, the shadow appears to be dazzled by the intensity of the magical light summoned by Gamad.  Alas, after the brief moment passes, so too does any lingering effect; the shadow is not dazzled.  By sheer force of concentration and will, Gamad still retains control over the lantern hovering near the tunnel mouth.

Hearing the shadow's reply and seeing the guisarme fly through it Voadam says "Brakkus, you can still distract it to give Chev a better shot with his axe. It's a Queen servant."  He then says, "Nicht für die antworten deren Magie du nicht kennst. Für Bedienstete der Königin lasse ich die Schwärzung gehen."  As he speaks vile Abyssal, Voadam takes a single striding step into the pool and magically _lights_ the end of Brakkus's guisarme.  To his satisfaction, when he steps into the shallow pool, Voadam feels solid bedrock beneath his feet and seems to suffer no ill effect.  The distance, however, isn't enough to dissuade the shadow from taking advantage of Voadam's momentary distraction while spellcasting; the shadow bares incorporeal fangs and attempts to bite Voadam on the neck but misses.  So close does the fiend come to sapping Voadam of some of his lifeblood that the Green Wizard feels the death of cold settle upon his marrow. 

Hissing still after its miss at Voadam, the shadow retracts itself five feet from the growing layers of light gradually filling the terraced cavern.  Out of reach of both Chev and Voadam, the fiend gathers its wings close to its side and whirls itself into a maelstrom.  In the common tongue of man, the shadow booms out, 

_"Where creatures of light
fear no night,
let us see, oh yes.
Confess!
Wither will you go in Her darkness?"_
[sblock=Chev]Chev recognizes the shadow's spellcraft as an arcane version of _darkness_.[/sblock]

All light immediately flees and is replaced by a closeted, nearly tangible blanket of thickest night that obscures sight.  In the velvet dark, Brakkus is left swearing an oath as his guisarme passed right through the creature.  Steadying himself against the darkness, Brakkus readies himself to pick up Chev's battleaxe should he hear the telltale clink of metal dropping to the rocky stone floor of the cave.

*Darkvision does not function, all creatures within the area gain concealment (20% miss chance).*

Somewhere beyond Chev and Voadam, the shadow cackles with abyssal glee but stops abruptly as the dragging sound hear earlier by Gamad resumes with a heavy thud from a few lengths down the hall.

*Initiative:
Chev 16
Gamad 14
Voadam 13
Creature 12
Brakkus 12
Dragging sound 8*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 8, 2007)

Feeling his throat constrict under the pressure of the oak's limb, Maelicent desperately scrabbles a wand free from his belt.  Holding the miniature stick aloft and striking its alchemical tip against the nearest branch what as grabs him by the neck, Maelicent is delighted to see fire spring from the tindertwig.  The Gudwulf warrior snakes his free hand forward again, hoping to strike the tree a second time but misses.  From across the glade opposite the fire, the mallorn begins to huff and chaw, though whether from the billows of smoke engulfing its trunk or from evil glee isn't clear to the goblin.  

The oak withdraws some of the twigs nearest the lit tindertwig still held in Maelicent's free hand but otherwise maintains its hold on the Gudwulf.  The tree reacts to the goblin's antics with apoplectic rage and squeezes even tighter, dealing another 7 points of non-lethal damage.  Maelicent continues to twist and turn with a fury, vainly trying to free himself from the crushing grasp of the oak.  In his struggles, the goblin notes that the trees have kept open the twisting path leading into the heart of the wood nearer the keep and that where the fir tree once stood, there is now a gap in the ring of foliage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 8, 2007)

*Gamad*

Out! Out!
Calls the dwarf and makes his way in the direction of the cracked gap.
Not knowing if the shadow fled or is still around, the dwarf takes no chances.


----------



## Ambrus (May 8, 2007)

With bulging bloodshot eyes and ears pounding with coursing blood, the hate filled Gudwulf warrior desperately clings to consciousness. Knowing that he would soon be dead, Maelicent clutches the lit wand in his trembling hand and holds its open flame to the oak's leaves and bark (as a standard action). The goblin prays that he will succeed in consigning this vile enemy to a fiery death along with him; it was the Gudwulf way.

OOC: Can Mael see if the Mallorn and Fur's fire has spread to any of the other trees in the clearing yet?


----------



## Voadam (May 8, 2007)

Voadam pulls back, "*Hold onto the polearm Brakkus, out of the magical darkness it will light up again.*"


----------



## SlagMortar (May 8, 2007)

The thump starts up again.  Brakkus knows he can not leave Chev alone to deal with the shaddow and the monstrosity.  Brakkus moves foward and assumes a defensive stance, hoping to block other creature's advance and avoid the shadow's attacks.  To the shadow he says, "Filthy being.  Go back to your hidey hole.  Your just a shadow, you can't scare us away."

OOC:
Move to S16.  Ready an action with full expertise and fighting defensively to attack anything new creature coming up the tunnel.  Speak taunting words to the shadow in hopes to draw its attacks away from Chev.
AC 19, touch AC 16.  Attack bonus: -1, Damage 2d4+4


----------



## Mista Collins (May 9, 2007)

Taking a step forward, Chev swings his trust battleaxe again hoping the blessing of Narn helps him strike true once more. "Go back from whence you came!"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 9, 2007)

Chev takes a halting step forward and, after finding the edge of the terraced drop-off and successfully manuevering in the dark, thrusts his battleaxe into the darkness.  The axe connects with nothing other than air until it finishes the arc it was traveling and comes to an idle rest still in Chev's hand.

Gamad yells "Out!  Out!" and scrabbles backward, making for the crack at the front of the cave.  By virtue of his dwarven sense of stonecunning, Gamad knows which way to move despite the cloistering dark and though he narrowly misses tripping over one of the terraces between him and the crack, once he is just five feet backward, his natural darkvision kicks back in and he can again see.  The entire area at the back of the cave and his companions, however, are still lost to sight.

Pulling back, Voadam yells for Brakkus to continue his hold on his guisarme.  Right before stepping out of the shallow pool, Voadam feels the bedrock beneath his feet lining the pool quicken and go soft as if turning to sand.  Yanking his feet free but stumbling backward and tripping over the terrace edge above him, Voadam finds himself prone on the hard rock and packed-dirt floor of the cave.

*Failed a [fairly easy] balance check in the dark. *  

Chev feels a coldness sweep past him in the air.  Reacting on instinct, the cleric swings again but misses.  The magical darkness and the incorporeality of the shadow combine to make things difficult for the battle priest of Narn. 

Brakkus grips his polearm fast and challenges the shadow.  "Filthy being. Go back to your hidey hole. Your just a shadow, you can't scare us away."  Hearing the thump at the far end of the tunnel start up again, Brakkus moves foward and assumes a defensive stance, hoping to block the other creature's advance and avoid the shadow's attacks.

Low hissing speech fills the darkened tunnel and craggy terraced cavern.
[sblock=Voadam]The shadow is hissing in abyssal.  It seems to be casting a spell of some sort, one that is taking a bit longer than just a few quick seconds.  In the dark and going off verbal components alone, Voadam is unable to discern what spell is being cast.[/sblock]

*Initiative:
Chev 16
Gamad 14
Voadam 13
Creature 12
Brakkus 12
Dragging sound 8*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 9, 2007)

With bulging bloodshot eyes and ears pounding with coursing blood, the hate-filled Gudwulf warrior desperately clings to consciousness. Clutching the lit wand in his trembling hand, Maelicent holds the open flame to the oak's leaves and bark.  Luck, along with a probable fiery death, is with the Gudwulf; the slim lower branches of the oak holding the goblin readily catch fire.  The oak furiously squeezes harder and begins to shake the goblin like a dog would a dead rabbit, dealing 7 points of non-lethal damage.  Before all goes black and Maelicent slips to unconsciousness, he grins, pleased to see the mallorn topple over the bonfire in the clearing and a great boom resound with a flash of smoke further in the forest, signifying the fir's retreat and subsequent explosion.

[sblock=Ambrus]Maelicent took non-lethal damage.  I have him at -5  HP.  Let me know via e-mail if that figure is incorrect.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 9, 2007)

*Gamad*

Get your filthy boots over here.
Gamad shouts into the darkness.
Follow my voice you ignorant humans, do not oppose what you do no understand. The creature nourish from darkness, come to the light.
Gamad's voice echoes in the tunnel, his eyes try to pierce the magical darkness but to no avail, he concentrate on the floating lantern and bring it to where he stands


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2007)

"*Loki's ravenous hunger*." Voadam curses from the ground. "*Its casting a spell. If you can disrupt it do so. It might be trying to summon more of its kind*." Voadam gets to his feet and again tries to leave the darkness.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 10, 2007)

Chev takes a swing at the shadow and hits a solid blow, good for 4 points of damage.  One vaporous shadowy wing of the fiend sizzles away to nothing under the finely honed edge of the battlepriest's axe.  With an angry hiss, the shadow ceases its spellcasting.
[sblock=Brakkus]Right when Chev nailed the shadow just then, Brakkus was starting to feel lightheaded and weak in the knees.  He would've also felt his heart tighten as the shadow tried to possess him.  Chev likely just saved Brakkus's life.[/sblock]
Gamad reaches out with his mind to draw the lantern to himself at the front of the cave but finds that he's no longer in range of the lantern and can't control it.

After cursing a warning to Chev and Brakkus then righting himself, Voadam withdraws from the edge of the cave terrace and heads toward Gamad.  Though all is dark in the cave, after just a step or two, Voadam finds that the quality of the light changes dramatically; where, by the shadow's spell, the area had been pitch black, the darkness in which he now stands is normal nighttime darkness.

Furious, the shadow bites Chev on the arm, dealing 2 points of damage.The wound grows cold, the edges of the ragged bite stiffen with frost.  Though no blood seeps through the open bite, the wound burns with unnatural heat.

Undiscouraged, Brakkus takes a swipe with his guisarme at where he judges the shadow to be.  Once again, the blade at the polearm's end goes through clean air without hitting anything.

In the magical darkness, Chev and Brakkus feel the whoosh of wind flowing away from their position down the tunnel.  Hair and cloaks are buffeted in the ragged breeze.  A hollow seething screech of infernal rage echoes from down the tunnel, followed sharply by a loud thump.

Quite plainly to everyone in the cave, though the shadow no longer lurks close at hand, the magical darkness lingers.  Whatever is dragging up the tunnel continues to do so and will likely be at hand within seconds.  

*Initiative:
Chev 16
Gamad 14
Voadam 13
Creature 12
Brakkus 12
Dragging sound 8*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 10, 2007)

*Gamad*

Brakkus, Chev, you fools, Come over here and stop playing with the creature in his own yard.
Gamad calls out loudly, when he sees Voadam come out he sighs.
Here is one smart guy that will not battle sharks in the depth on the ocean.
The albino decided it is time to load a bolt to his crossbow


----------



## SlagMortar (May 10, 2007)

Having driven back the foe, Brakkus finally heeds Gamad's words and retreats back near the crack in the cave.  "Well done, Chev!  I could feel the thing trying to turn me inside out ... or something.  Thank Narn you struck it when you did.  Narn is truly watching over us."
To Gamad, Brakkus says, "We could have run, but it would have done no good.  It is dark outside and it would have followed."  With a slight waver that would have been absent just yesterday, Brakkus continues, "Besides, there is no shame in battle, though it would be good if one of us escaped to spread the story."
To the group again, "Whatever is thumping is still coming.  Can one of you help me get this armor on straight?"

OOC:  Brakkus tries to fix his armor so that it is readied properly.  If that's not possible without taking it off first, then he merely waits for the thumping creature to emerge.


----------



## Voadam (May 10, 2007)

"*Hela, I wish I had gotten the demon's name before it fled. Back up a bit now, let's get clear ranged shots at whatever is coming once it emerges  out of the demon's darkness. We'll use his magical attack on us to set up a tactical advantage now. I've still got magic that will work on living beasties and you've got that throwing knife Brakkus, let's get ready to use them, sounds like we don't have time for fixing armor.*"

move back further up the passage and ready a _ray of enfeeblement_ for any hostile beastie emerging out of the darkness.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 11, 2007)

Two rounds pass, during which Voadam readies an action to cast ray of enfeeblement at anything skulking out of the magical darkness.  Brakkus continues to attempt to strap on his armor to a more thorough completion.  Chev and Brakkus, having rejoined the others closer to the crack, look ahead into the darkened area surrounding the pool while Gamad loads and aims his crossbow.  Long seconds tick by.  The dragging sound ceases without anything coming forward out of the dark, but still the darkness lingers.  A loud crack of rollicking thunder and then a flash of bright lightening outside announces a storm brewing.  Shortly thereafter, rain begins showering in driving sheets.  Despite the crack having been somewhat widened by Brakkus earlier in the evening, little wetness permeates the cave.  Dry, and facing off against the dark and whatever creature lingers in its grasp, Brakkus, Chev, Voadam, and Gamad wait out a tenuous hour.  The weather outside sours; peals of thunder resound in the cavern and more lightening ensues.  After more than an hour, the darkness cast by the shadow wears off, and still no sign of Maelicent.  

When the darkness dissipates, the lantern light firms up at the end of the terraced cave.  There, in the tunnel mouth, lies a woman on the floor, one arm outstretched ahead of her even as she lies unmoving on stone.


----------



## Voadam (May 11, 2007)

"*Cuthbert's cudgel.*" Voadam rushes forward to see if she lies dead or unconscious, drawing his healing wand as he goes. He looks for the rise and fall of her chest to indicate breathing and any visible wounds.

ooc search +7


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 11, 2007)

Voadam is the first to reach the woman.  Checking for a pulse on her neck, Voadam notes the woman has three severe gashes on the side and front of her neck that look to travel all the way down diagonally across her torso.  The woman is quite dead.  Young, but plain with long brown hair, and a gaunt frame, the woman is dressed in tatters.  When Brakkus approaches, he recognizes Celine of Jorunne, daughter to the regent of Isle Jorunne.  Her courtly silk skirts, heavy brocade bodice, and once oft-admired face and frame now reduced to ragged grey remnants of their former reknowned beauty.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 11, 2007)

Voadam hastily searches the woman but finds nothing other than the rags she wears, broken manacles on her wrists and ankles, and an amulet of green sea glass hanging from her neck.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 11, 2007)

While Voadam is crouched next to the woman, Chev stands with battleaxe and shield in hand between the body and the passageway where the noise was emanating from.

"We did not kill that beast, but we did scare him off. Hopefully he is smart enough not to return."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 11, 2007)

Looking down the tunnel, Chev can see drag marks in the packed dirt on the floor.  It looks like the woman drug herself up the tunnel from the depths below.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 11, 2007)

"I don't think that dragging noise was something coming to ruin our night. I think it was this woman. Any idea who she might be and why she was here?" Chev says as he still maintains and eye further down the passageway.


----------



## SlagMortar (May 11, 2007)

"Oh, goodness!  That's Celine of Jorunne, daughter to the regent of Isle Jorunne."  His eyes are clouded for a moment at the thought of arriving back in Gwyund and delivering the Isle into his  king's hand in one swift stroke.  Battle is glorious, but the looting and pillaging by the common soldiers is a thing best avoided.  _Maybe I would even have married her and become regent myself.  Now she is dead, and my own cowardice is to blame._  "We could have saved her!  What have I done?  My imagination created a fearsome beast, but I now see it was my own fear that was the enemy."  _There is only one way to earn forgiveness for my failing._


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 11, 2007)

After the discovery of the dead girl, the remainder of the night marches past without incident but also without sign of Maelicent's return.  Inside, the stiffling humidity of the cave amplifies the scent of death rising from Celine's corpse.  Outside in the clean white light of dawn, the rain has let up to a steady drizzle.  The entirety of the wood and the citadel grounds as glimpsed from the cave's crack seems to be shrouded in heavy fog.  Footsteps on the ledge outside announce the probable presence of the goblin, returning at last from his foray into the wood for food and kindling.

[sblock=Ambrus]Maelicent has been gone overnight.  Half hour travel time to glade/build fire/fight trees, two hours unconscious, then the rest of the night spent sheltering under the burned out stump of the mallorn in the clearing.  When Maelicent woke, smoke to the west accompanied by the acrid smell of burnt wood filled his lungs.  Rain has been and still is coming down.  No sentient trees were anywhere near him when he woke.  The oak was nowhere to be seen.  His bonfire was out, but that was more a function of the rain than anything else.  For half an hour after waking, he was staggered.  Upon attaining the ledge on the crag in the early morning hours, Mal's back at full hp due to the non-lethal damage having healed itself overnight.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (May 11, 2007)

Maelicent awakens to a nearby pounding sound. It's only once the goblin opens his eyes and tries to push himself to his feet that he realizes the pounding is within his own skull. Head spinning, the Gudwulf warrior slowly lowers himself back into the comforting embrace of the muddy puddle in which he woke. Once more he let's the darkness of oblivion engulf him.

Awakening a short while later to peels of thunder, Maelicent once more tries to pick himself up off the ground before the growing puddle of water threatens to drown him in his sleep. Sitting up, the drowsy goblin looks around and sees that he's at the edge of a burnt-out clearing. Suddenly memories of the epic battle flood into his aching head. Scanning the area reveals the charred remains of the mallorn tree. It appeared that the rest of the trees had moved back to create a firebreak and so avoided being engulfed in flames as well. There was no sigh of the fir tree or the oak who'd nearly succeeded in squeezing the life out of the last Gudwulf.

Maelicent tilts his head back and tries to let out a booming laugh, but barely manages to force a raspy chuckle from his aching chest. He'd survived, and even managed to push the forest back with his courageous attack. The victor lets the rain wash the grime from his face. If he'd been able to stand the goblin might have considered dancing a jig. He was too weak for that however. He also had little desire to try braving the forest again so soon without a clear head and fire at hand.

Climbing to his knees, the goblin slowly makes his way to the charred husk of the mallorn. Using his woodland skill, the Gudwulf improvises a simple lean-to, using the toppled giant's trunk to shield himself from the driving rain. It wasn't great, but he'd suffered through worse shelter since leaving the tribelands. He was Gudwulf! He'd survived the battle and he would survive this night. Wrapping himself tightly in his russet coat Maelicent covers his face with his helmet and, with his handaxe clutched to his chest drifts back into sleep to dream dreams of vengeance against all those who'd wronged him.


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2007)

SlagMortar said:
			
		

> "Oh, goodness!  That's Celine of Jorunne, daughter to the regent of Isle Jorunne."  His eyes are clouded for a moment at the thought of arriving back in Gwyund and delivering the Isle into his  king's hand in one swift stroke.  Battle is glorious, but the looting and pillaging by the common soldiers is a thing best avoided.  _Maybe I would even have married her and become regent myself.  Now she is dead, and my own cowardice is to blame._  "We could have saved her!  What have I done?  My imagination created a fearsome beast, but I now see it was my own fear that was the enemy."  _There is only one way to earn forgiveness for my failing._




"T*he dragging sounded like a beast of bulk to my ears as well, not a lass dragging broken chains. A regent's daughter? Well this complicates matters and brings in realm politics. She looks somewhat starved and to have been a prisoner down here awhile unless she was always so gaunt. If Jorunne has access to powerful priestly magics they will want their young princess raised from the dead and returned to them. Since she died here tonight we know we have days before it will be too late and her soul is beyond such magics' reach*."

Voadam reaches down and inspects the amulet of sea glass. "*Gwyund and Jorunne are not on the best of diplomatic relations I understand. I wonder how she ended up down here, and whose prisoner she was*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 12, 2007)

*Gamad*

Do not play with the dead.
Reply the Dwarf to Voadam and looks at the woman's body.
Those who you wish to bring back can return with another soul, wicked and vile. who knows which souls inhabit the forest and the cave, do not endanger yourself or us with bringing evil soul into a pure body.
He puts his hand on Brakkus's shoulder and say with grief voice.
We can't leave her here. Her body will attract unpleasant being who seek to devour flesh. You must bury her, away from here.


----------



## SlagMortar (May 14, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Gwyund and Jorunne are not on the best of diplomatic relations I understand.



"Gwyund and Jorunne have much history.  Any conflict is a misunderstanding that will be remedied for the best for both parties."


			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> I wonder how she ended up down here, and whose prisoner she was



"Good question.  We should take her back to the authorities.  Commander Burne can vouch for us that we entered the wood with the best intentions.  It is clear we were not involved in her demise and perhaps they can provide some divinations into what happened.  But first we should finish investigating this cavern.  We can build her a cairn for so she will remain undisturbed.  It should take too long, and there could be more prisoners.  How deep could the tunnel go?"


			
				Gamad said:
			
		

> Those who you wish to bring back can return with another soul, wicked and vile. who knows which souls inhabit the forest and the cave, do not endanger yourself or us with bringing evil soul into a pure body.



"That decision should be left to her family.  If they wish to ask the gods that favor, then that is their business."


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2007)

SlagMortar said:
			
		

> "Good question.  We should take her back to the authorities.  Commander Burne can vouch for us that we entered the wood with the best intentions.  It is clear we were not involved in her demise and perhaps they can provide some divinations into what happened.  But first we should finish investigating this cavern.  We can build her a cairn for so she will remain undisturbed.  It should take too long, and there could be more prisoners.  How deep could the tunnel go?"




"*If there are any Jorunne diplomats in the city they would be the likely personages to bring her to. But agreed, a cairn to keep savengers off her then we need to explore further, both to recover the second wand and to see if there are other prisoners needing to be freed. 

I am concerned about our goblin scout. This wood is allegedly his home, but it is malevolent and there is that banshee in the night. I would have expected him back long before now. With the wood covering over paths and working against us I do not think I could track him succesfully, especially not in the night*."


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Do not play with the dead.
> Reply the Dwarf to Voadam and looks at the woman's body.
> Those who you wish to bring back can return with another soul, wicked and vile. who knows which souls inhabit the forest and the cave, do not endanger yourself or us with bringing evil soul into a pure body.
> He puts his hand on Brakkus's shoulder and say with grief voice.
> We can't leave her here. Her body will attract unpleasant being who seek to devour flesh. You must bury her, away from here.




"*Have no fears, I will not reincarnate her here with a new soul*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 14, 2007)

*Gamad*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "*If there are any Jorunne diplomats in the city they would be the likely personages to bring her to. But agreed, a cairn to keep savengers off her then we need to explore further, both to recover the second wand and to see if there are other prisoners needing to be freed. *."




We can place her body in the niche …
The dwarf points to where they found the mining equipment. 
...And then block it with rubbles and rocks, the cool, airless niche will prevent the corpse from decaying quickly.
The dwarf kneels down and lay to rest on the cavern's wall, he is too tired and decides to leave the job to those who have the muscle for it.


----------



## SlagMortar (May 15, 2007)

Gamad said:
			
		

> We can place her body in the niche …



"Good thinking."  Brakkus sets about preparing the space and placing the Lady's body inside, and then stopping it up with some of the rubble from widening the cave entrance.  He continues talking to keep his mind off the grim task at hand.


> I am concerned about our goblin scout. This wood is allegedly his home, but it is malevolent and there is that banshee in the night. I would have expected him back long before now. With the wood covering over paths and working against us I do not think I could track him succesfully, especially not in the night.



"Ah, he's always popping in and out.  He might be here right now for all I know, waiting to pop out and surprise us.  He'll be back, though I do wish he would hurry.  Those rabbit-things did look like good eating."  The distraction of discussion had worked, and he had barely realized he was about to pick up the woman's body.  Unfortunately the thought of food came up right as he was reaching to lift her and his stomach suddenly roiled violently.  He quickly rushes to the cave entrance and a moment of retching is heard.  He looks a little green as he comes back in, but finishes the task in a more subdued tone.


----------



## Voadam (May 15, 2007)

Voadam gives Brakkus a clap on the back when he then helps him with moving the body without saying a word. When that is done he says, "*There might indeed be more prisoners down below who we can help out more*."


----------



## Ambrus (May 15, 2007)

When the dawn light first shines through the cloud cover, Maelicent slowly begins to stir from beneath his shelter. Rising next to the toppled mallorn tree, his vanquished foe, the goblin looks about while adjusting his coat, armor and weapons. Even though he'd slept on the cold ground in the midsts of a fire-ravaged clearing he still felt better then he had a few short hours earlier. Taking deep breaths still strained his sore ribs, but at least his headache had quieted down to a manageable throb.

Picking up his cluster of sling-missiles, the Gudwulf warrior tucks their tattered tails into his belt before arming himself with his bow. In his off hand the goblin readies one of the incendiary arrows he'd prepared the previous evening along with one of the stolen mongrel-gnomes' fire-wands. Slowly and stealthily, Maelicent backtracks to the site of the horned-rabbit attack to spy whether the skeletal rats had vacated the area or not. Seeing that they had, the goblin moves forward to truss-up the least savaged carcass and sling it across his small frame. Being nearly as big a he is, it proves to be quite a burden but Maelicent had been through a great deal already and was loathe to return to the crag without what he'd originally set out to acquire. Before heading back towards the crag, the goblin stops to examine the over-sized rat's skull and decides to take it with him as a curiosity.

Moving cautiously through the forest, the Gudwulf warrior remains suspicious of the unmoving trees around him. Apparently they'd learned their lesson as they displayed no inclination to meddle in the goblin's progress or to initiate another confrontation with him. Beneath his horned helmet, Maelicent allows a grim smile to spread across his face; once more he'd proven that he was the master of his forest.

Collecting deadfall wood along the way, Maelicent finally arrives at the base of the crag. The rope he'd used to repel down had remained suspended where he'd left it the night before. Unloading his cargo onto the ground, the goblin first ties the trussed up carcass and bundle of firewood to the end of the rope before starting the climb up. Clambering up onto the ledge, the cautious goblin notices a pile of water-soaked vomit and moves quietly to ready his bow and nock a black-fletched arrow to its string before peaking through the entrance.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 16, 2007)

Sitting with his back against the cave wall, Chev is dressed in his full battle gear with his axe in his lap. He keeps both eyes and ears alert to the possible dangers of the cave.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 16, 2007)

*Gamad*

Sitting and leaning on the cavern's rock wall, where the sun rays enter from the gap and fall on his book, the jar of mushroom that he took from the gnomes is already half empty. Gamad focus himself on his precious brown book, he flips the pages, memorize and mumbles with the language of the dragons.
Now, let's see what I have here.
He raps his book with a bundle of leather and puts it in his pack, he then takes out his scroll case and takes out the scrolls Brakkus gave him from the gnomes.
Taking out his prism, he mumbles few words and places the prism on the scrolls.

*Read Magic on the scroll with the 3 spells.


----------



## Ambrus (May 16, 2007)

Maelicent releases the tension on his bowstring as he steps into the cave's dark interior. The goblin's nose crinkles as he sniffs the dank air. _*"What's tha smell? Did somethin die in here?"*_


----------



## Mista Collins (May 16, 2007)

"What happened to you? Any chance you finally bring in food?" Chev says as he stands and greets Mael. "You were gone the entire night."


----------



## Ambrus (May 16, 2007)

Maelicent jerks a thumb over his shoulder to indicate the cave opening. *"Yeah. Sure. If ya so hungry than ya can be tha one ta haul it on up here."* The Gudwulf warrior looses the giant desiccated rat skull from his belt and tosses it towards Chev. *"Three o these damned things were lying in wait with the rabbit carcasses last night."* The goblin stretches, sets down his bow and hunkers down on the cave floor. *"Couldn't make it back last night. Tha trees went an got their roots in a twist and tried ta block me and get me lost. I had ta set tha forest on fire ta get em outta my way. They didn't care much for that an a mallorn an oak tried ta make mulch outta me. Rough night."* Maelicent again sniffs the air. *"What's tha smell?"*


----------



## Mista Collins (May 18, 2007)

"We had an issue with some sort of creature of our own up here." Chev says as examines the skull Maelicent tossed him. "It lacked substance as it was formed from shadows and didn't appear to be undead. We chased it off, but I feel we got lucky."

She sets the skull down on the cave well next to where he sits and proceeds to stand up. "Once the battle was over with, there was a body. Brakkus can let you know more about that as he seems to know who it was."

Walking over to Mael, Chev notices some bruises. "Mind if I take a look at any injuries you might have?"


----------



## Ambrus (May 18, 2007)

Maelicent dismisses Chev's offer of help with a hand wave. *"I aint hurt. That carcass could use yer help more than me. Ya'd best get ta pulling on tha rope if ya want some meat; it aint gettin any fresher out there."* The goblin looks around curiously. *"So ya chased off a shadow, but it left a corpse?"*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 18, 2007)

*Gamad*

The dwarf raises his look to the goblin
You are a mess, clean yourself or something but don't touch the lake.
He thinks for a moment and reply from where he sits
Now that you mention it, I wonder if the shadow was the evil part of the woman's soul, being in such a cave, surrounded by such a vile forest can change your soul, unless the woman knew where the second segment of the wand lies, you saw what the wand did to me, she might possessed the second part before she fell to his vile curse.
The dwarf face falls in sorrow, he close the jar of mushrooms and pack it back.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2007)

Voadam comes back into the main chamber shutting his spellbook and returning it to his backpack. "*No*." He says. "*It was not a piece of her soul haunting the cave, but a servant of the Queen sent here against us. It boasted of such during its attack. A demon shadow with wings and summoning magics. Translated into the tongue of man it said



			"Garn and gone, garn too long;
to drink, to taste, to gnaw on bone. 
Miska one, kakku'u two,
all the yarns lead to you"
		
Click to expand...



And then when I engaged it in its own tongue it said




			Canst thee make the daylight flee?
Canst thee bend time for me?
No?
For shame, for shame.
I come for lust and hunger home,
Not like you, for love of tome.
The Queen he cried, the Queen!
Fetch for me the Green.
		
Click to expand...



When we brought light against it, and Chev struck true after enchanting his axe it switched to the common tongue and said 

Where creatures of light
fear no night,
let us see, oh yes.
Confess!
Wither will you go in Her darkness?"

And turned itself into a maelstrom of darkness that swallowed our natural and magical light. With that it then attempted more involved magics, but Chev's blade cut that short and caused it to flee. Normal weapons did not affect it, even when given an enchantment of light.

The woman was separate, she managed to drag herself up from below, but the demon arrived before she could reach us. She died on the ground of her wounds before we even knew she was not the beast we expected from the side cavern below. She is the daughter of the regent of the Kingdom of Jorunne. We will have to bring her body out when we are done."*


----------



## SlagMortar (May 18, 2007)

Brakkus wakens in time to hear Voadam's summary of what the demon had to say after a long night of fitful sleep.  He sees Maelicent has returned and looks a bit of a mess.  _Well, he is a goblin afterall._  Looking at Voadam, he asks, "Any of what the demon said make any sense to you?  My brother Ander would probably see all kinds of symbolism and metaphor and note the sinambic pentometer or some such, but even translated it doesn't make much more sense to me."


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2007)

"*The Queen sent it out here to hunt down the fragments of the Rod, knowing we were connected to at least one of them. This shadow demon had been hunting the rod for a long time and hungers for the return. 

The Queen was asked specifically to also task the demon with fetching "The Green" which sounds like my old friend asking for me to be abducted. And She went along with it. It is possible that "the green" refers to something else though and it is a mere coincidence of phrasing that matches the title the demon lord Aspect knows me by.

Now then the kakku'u is the new reference I wish I had been able to wrest out of the demon's doggerel but unfortunately I was not able to entice it to further explanations on that score. I do not know if that is the name of the shadow demon or another servant of the Queen on the level of Miska. From the way it hissed though it did not sound like a proper name, more like a thing which was a lead pointing to us. Or to me. In any case I intend to find out more about kakku'u later.

So the Queen's servants include spider wolves and shadow demons*."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 18, 2007)

"And I'm sure her servants and soldiers won't stop at those two types." Chev says as he gathers his axe and shield. "You seem to know a lot about this Queen. Your knowledge might prove useful in our battles with her servants."

Walking to the cave entrance, Chev starts hauling up the food and firewood Mael bundled at the bottom of it.


----------



## Ambrus (May 19, 2007)

Maelicent attempts to follow the Green Wizard's rambling, but as usual Voadam's eloquence and verbosity prove to be more formidable than a forest of malicious trees to the poor goblin. The Gudwulf warrior does manage to latch on to the giant-kin's last words as they seem a neat summation and the crux of the issue. Maelicent nods knowingly in response. *"So, shadow-demons and spider-wolves then? Aright..."* Waiting for Chev to finish hauling up the load, the goblin then goes about untying and coiling his new rope. Taking out his knives, the goblin prepares to clean and dress the rabbit carcass. *"So ah... there's a princess' corpse about then? Must be tha stench I smell. Where's about'cha put her?"*


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2007)

"*We made a cairn in the niche up above to keep scavengers off as we head down to recover the second Rod." * Voadam shakes his head. "*We still have the frogmen and possibly the side chamber beast to deal with, plus possibly the return of the shadow demon*."


----------



## Ambrus (May 21, 2007)

*"Eh. I aint too worried bout em, not after facin off against a murderous forest."* The goblin looks over towards the blocked up side chamber. *"If ya want ta keep tha smell and vermin outta her hide it'd be best ta set up that hole like a smoke-house. After I clean an hang sum of tha rabbit meat in there, I'll wrap up some smolderin coals in some greenwood an leaves real tight; no flames, just lots of smoke. It'll mask tha rottin smell, cure her hide an tha meat an keep tha rats an grubs off em. Then they'll keep for weeks."* Rummaging through the wood pile Chev had just hauled up, Maelicent picks up some twigs and chips he'd collected in the wood and licks his lips hungrily. *"Never tried no mallorn-smoked horned rabbit. Mmm. You get a small fire going on the ledge while I clean an dress tha carcass. Aright?"*


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2007)

"*What's a mallorn?"*


----------



## Ambrus (May 21, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior holds up a charred piece of wood and grins maliciously.
*"Kindling."*


----------



## Ambrus (May 23, 2007)

The goblin steps out onto the ledge to survey the cowed forest below. Propping the giant-rabbit carcass up against the crag wall, Maelicent pulls back its limbs and head to reveal its soft underbelly and begins to cut away the creature's sodden pelt. Cutting into the abdominal cavity the industrious goblin then disembowels the creature, tossing the viscera over the edge to land on the forest floor below. Stepping aside to allow the creature's fluids to drain down the cliff-face, Maelicent re-enters the cave. *"That'll take a bit ta drain. Ya giants care for some roast haunch?"*

With some time to spare, the Gudwulf warrior clears the rubble from in front of the side-room's door to gain entry. Climbing into the darkened area beyond, Maelicent takes a few minutes to examine the cubby and its newer contents.[sblock=OOC]Search +0, taking 20 on the room and body. Aside from looking for concealed objects and hidden passageways, Mael is also seeking for vermin nests to clear out along with a way to hang long strips of meat inside the room; perhaps from hooks or stony protrusions if there are any, or by erecting a clothesline of sorts otherwise.

I'm assuming that Mael's +8 Survival skill is sufficient to clean, dress, smoke and cook the giant-rabbit carcass.[/sblock]Once satisfied that the cubby will serve as a makeshift smoke-house, Maelicent exits the cave to resume his butchering task outside. The goblin first cuts away a haunch and, using one of the sticks he'd collected earlier, spits the meat for roasting over the fire he'd asked Voadam to build. The rest of the carcass Maelicent butchers into appropriately sized cuts of meat for smoking; moving each piece into the cubby as it is made ready.

While the first haunch of giant-rabbit cooks over the open fire, Maelicent readies a few tight bundles of mallorn wood-chips and green leaves. Setting them on the cubby floor, the goblin carefully lights each so that they'll burn slow and without flame, while in turn producing thick smoke. Clearing out of the cubby, Maelicent closes the door behind him and carefully seals its edges tightly with strips from what was left of the cloth sack he'd started cutting up the previous evening.

Maelicent then returns to check on the roasting haunch outside. When ready the Gudwulf warrior will begin dividing the cooked meat and passing some out to his giant-kin allies.


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2007)

Voadam had created a little cookfire with practiced ease and watched the goblin's efficient preparations. 

"*Yes indeed, the roasts smell good. Thank you*." The wizard seems preoccupied though. "*Trying to piece together the demonic politics and alliances involved here gets more confusing. Xiphid knew me as the Green Wizard of Althora. It is a recent title I earned and Xiphid would be one of the few demons familiar with me who would know me by that title from direct interactions. To a few others I have met who still live I am known variously as the Traveller, Shipmaster, or Consul. The shadow demon's quote




			I come for lust and hunger home,
Not like you, for love of tome.
The Queen he cried, the Queen!
Fetch for me the Green.
		
Click to expand...



sounds like Xiphid asked the Queen to send her agents after me. However he sent Traven independently of the spider wolves summoned by the Queen's agent. So Xiphid and the Queen might be allied but he is secretly working to steal her Rod for himself as well and has some of her former servants under his command. Demonic politics is full of shifting alliances and betrayals, it is difficult to track but this is the picture I am piecing together*."


----------



## Ambrus (May 23, 2007)

Sitting down, the goblin tears into the hunk of charred meat at the end of his knife with a mouthful of small pointed teeth. *"Ah. Good ta hear tha it doesn't make sense ta someone aside from just me. So if tha demon-folk don't make no sense ta ya why ya keep hangin out wit em?"*


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2007)

"*I get involved. I make allies. I make friends. I make enemies. Feuds continue. Xiphid and I go back, he will come around to me again. Demons are elementally evil. They are not just evil creatures such as a man who turns his heart to evil. They are composed of supernatural Evil. Though the politics are complex, he is my foe. Figuring out the politics may provide an avenue to thwart him so I set my mind to figuring out his games. Blades. Magic. Politics. Different weapons I would use in our conflict. I've dealth with politics before, both mortal and supernatural, it is always complicated, but worth figuring out where things stand*."


----------



## Ambrus (May 23, 2007)

Maelicent chews a piece of gristle while he listens to the odd giant-kin. Voadam seemed easier to understand when he was describing his experiences with demons rather than trying to explain the demons' motives and activities themselves. Swallowing down his mouthful, the Gudwulf warrior resolves to try and keep the blathering wizard on track. *"Aright. So tha demons keep comin back ta ya. So how da ya keep on stayin alive? How da ya beat em?"*


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2007)

"*They're violent and dangerous. Many are strong and magically powerful as well as significantly warded from harm. Different ones have different strengths and weaknesses, but I've learned a lot about them. Holy weapons, using my magic to make myself stronger when I found it would not work on them, having escape magics, defensive magics, allies by my side, letting allies know what works, these have all been instrumental at various times. 

The shadow demon we fought, for example, its claws were blocked by the magic I called upon in our confrontration when it went for my throat. This was the first one I've encountered, so I thought enchanting Brakkus' blade with an enchantment of light might allow it to strike the demon. We learned that such a tactic is insufficient, his glaive still passed through the demon like it was a ghost. It did take the time though to call on its own more powerful darkness to smother mine and the light from Gamad's lantern so we learned it does not like bright light. It was Chev though with his prayer enchanted axe that was able to drive it off before it could get through my defenses or summon more of its kind to swarm us."*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 23, 2007)

*Gamad*

Your knowledge regarding the denizens of the abyss is quite remarkable my human friend. I hope we will not encounter other dreadful denizens.
I read ancient dwarven tomes that were belonged to my mother before the elders killed her and banished her soul from the stone halls.
Each Demon lord posses a different army, some control the darkness but other can master the elements and the negative forces of the world, like the dread lord Orcus, Am I correct Voadam?


----------



## SlagMortar (May 23, 2007)

"Mmmm.  That does smell good.  I'm glad you made it back passed the trees," says Brakkus while helping himself to a bit of rabbit.



> It did take the time though to call on its own more powerful darkness to smother mine and the light from Gamad's lantern so we learned it does not like bright light.



"It may just be that it knew we would have trouble dealing with the darkness."

Brakkus stares off into space a bit at the talk of politics.  He knew a few things about the games people play from back home, but it always seemed so underhanded and boring that he never found a great interest in it.  As far as he was concerned, all these demons sounded nasty, and that didn't change whether they wanted to fight each other or not.


----------



## Ambrus (May 23, 2007)

Maelicent tears off another piece of rabbit flesh with his pointed teeth before letting out a grim chuckle. *"Heh. Damned trees have gotten ta be more trouble than they're worth. Would have burned tha whole lot of em down if tha wolf-be-damned magic storm hadn't put out tha fires. So tha demons got magic, tha mongrel-gnomes got magic, y'all got magic, even the wolf-be-damned trees got magic... So where do I have ta go ta get me hands on some wolf-be-damned demon-slayin magic?!? WHERE'S ME GOBLIN MAGIC!?!"* The goblin finally gets so animated in his ranting that he starts spitting out small bits of meat, fat and gristle as he speaks before settling back down and taking his frustration out on the giant-rabbit once more.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 24, 2007)

"Politics? Put me in the front line where I can see my enemy." Chev  comments as me munches on a piece of rabbit. "This is pretty good."

Continuing to enjoy his morning meal, Chev still joins in the conversation in between bites. "Interesting indeed Voadam. My father wanted me to focus more on the axe and my prayers than knowledge of the evil that inhabits this world and others. I did learn some about the gods, but when it comes to denizens of the other worlds, I am near clueless."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 24, 2007)

[sblock=Ambrus]The cubby has rocky protrusions that would have been sufficient to serve as tie-offs for rope so that Maelicent could have erected a clothes line.  At 10 feet square, the cubby would, indeed, have made a fine impromptu smoker.  Smoking generally takes a longish time, but time really wasn't an issue.  The fire would have sped up the cooking process.  Anyway, what I really wanted to say was cool idea, good thinking.[/sblock]

Maelicent climbs into the narrow cubby containing the dead Celine and, hauling the rabbit carcass in after himself, hangs a length of rope as an impromptu clothes line stretching from side to side in the cave.  The goblin lays in a store of wetted down wood, dry kindling, and leaves, then hangs a portion of the dead rabbit on the line and exits, closing the cubby entry as securely behind himself as is possible.  The cubby door, though closed during the smoking process, isn't a tight enough seal to prevent some smoke from entering the terraced cave; the air inside the cave grows thick with the smell of cooking meat and smoke.  The crack and the breeze blowing up from the tunnel act as a natural chimney, siphoning off the worst of the smoke.  Outside on the ledge, the goblin sets to building and lighting a small cookfire and commences roasting delectable morsels of rabbit.  Having broken their fast on roasted rabbit, completed morning ablutions and prayer, and the gear cleaned and restowed, the group stands ready for action.


----------



## SlagMortar (May 24, 2007)

Mael said:
			
		

> WHERE'S ME GOBLIN MAGIC!?!



"Easy there, Mael.  I don't know any magic and I've never felt the lack.  Well, at least not until today when we were fighting that shadow demon.  Actually, you make a fair point," Brakkus finishes with a weak smile.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 25, 2007)

Sitting and leaning against the rock wall, Gamad studies his spellbook.  Refreshed, the wizard stows his tome then extracts the scroll case given him by Brakkus from the gnomes.  Taking out his prism, Gamad mumbles a few quiet words and places the prism on the scrolls.  The words are watery at first and swim before his eyes, but in short order Gamad makes out an old spell nearly lost to memory by the name of _hornung's guess_.  While primarily designed to facilitate the counting of large quantities of gold or stores such as might be found in a king's exchequery, the spell may prove useful in other ways.  Other than _hornung's guess_, the scroll contains two copies of the same spell, _tenser's floating disk_.  All are arcane in style.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 25, 2007)

*Gamad*

Interesting.
the albino mumbles and tucks the scrolls into his scroll case.
We should proceed, the shadow knows where we are, it is time to find the second segment, pack up and throw the bones to the forest, we don't want to find scavengers in the opening of the cave, beside it, it is a mess.


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> *Maelicent tears off another piece of rabbit flesh with his pointed teeth before letting out a grim chuckle. "Heh. Damned trees have gotten ta be more trouble than they're worth. Would have burned tha whole lot of em down if tha wolf-be-damned magic storm hadn't put out tha fires. So tha demons got magic, tha mongrel-gnomes got magic, y'all got magic, even the wolf-be-damned trees got magic... So where do I have ta go ta get me hands on some wolf-be-damned demon-slayin magic?!? WHERE'S ME GOBLIN MAGIC!?!" The goblin finally gets so animated in his ranting that he starts spitting out small bits of meat, fat and gristle as he speaks before settling back down and taking his frustration out on the giant-rabbit once more.*



*

"Magic for slaying demons? A couple of options that I think would suit you. First, buy some cold iron tipped arrows. Cold wrought iron has a magical symbolic connection to Law. Things of Chaos such as various fey and certain demons are vulnerable to cold iron weapons when they have magical defenses against normal steel or stone tipped arrows.

Second, save up your money and take it to a weapon enchanter, a mage with the skill to enchant a master crafted bow. Some fiendish creatures have no affiliation with Chaos and their supernatural protections require enchanted weapons to pierce their hide. Others with no true bodies, such as the Shadow demon, are not harmed by things of this world but by magic and magic enchanted weapons alone. I have not the skill of craft magic, though I am sure there are wizards or priests in the city who do.

Third, get a priest of a good god to enchant a weapon with a holy blessing, it will work against any creature of evil and many fiends are vulnerable to holy attacks."

Voadam looks over the goblin with an appraising eye

"Wizardly magic normally takes years of apprenticeship to learn, but there are many types of magic practiced in the world. One that might suit you is the nature magic of warrior rangers. It is not my specialty, but I can use a little of this magic and could teach you some of its principles and set you on the path to mastering it. It is not a path of magic dedicated to slaying demons, but one dedicated to mastering the wilds and being a master of the wilds. Using forest trees and vines to snare opponents, hiding your trail, recovering from injuries, warding against natural dangers, these are the types of magics a ranger learns. When my wizardly magic was stripped from me, it was use of ranger magic that saved my life in my last battle with Xiphid."*


----------



## Ambrus (May 25, 2007)

And there it was. Over six months of skulking around in the giant-kin city and the lone Gudwulf warrior had finally found the kind of lore he'd set out to learn and master. This man indeed seemed to have the answers he was looking for; it hadn't occurred to the goblin that magic was readily available for the asking nor that it was readily traded for money like any other commodity. Finally Maelicent felt like he was getting closer to his goal. Listening intently to Voadam, the Gudwulf warrior fixes his eyes on the wizard from beneath the brim of his tusk-studded helm. He continues to chew his mouthful of meat while iddly picking up the morsels he'd let fall. *"So alls I have ta do is give some gold to a magic-worker in town an he'd magic my bow? How much gold might he want fer that? Wha about fire an lightnin? Can he make it spit lightnin too? So how's we go about ya teachin me yer magic?"* The goblin grows more and more excited at his rapidly improving prospects.


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> And there it was. Over six months of skulking around in the giant-kin city and the lone Gudwulf warrior had finally found the kind of lore he'd set out to learn and master. This man indeed seemed to have the answers he was looking for; it hadn't occurred to the goblin that magic was readily available for the asking nor that it was readily traded for money like any other commodity. Finally Maelicent felt like he was getting closer to his goal. Listening intently to Voadam, the Gudwulf warrior fixes his eyes on the wizard from beneath the brim of his tusk-studded helm. He continues to chew his mouthful of meat while iddly picking up the morsels he'd let fall. *"So alls I have ta do is give some gold to a magic-worker in town an he'd magic my bow? How much gold might he want fer that? Wha about fire an lightnin? Can he make it spit lightnin too? So how's we go about ya teachin me yer magic?"* The goblin grows more and more excited at his rapidly improving prospects.




"*Some enchanters work for hire and simple gold. This city may have such, but I am not familiar with the local market for magics or the local orders of wizards. Or whether they are willing to deal with goblins. If not, however, they may be willing to deal with me. In any case, I used to deal in the trade of dwarven magical weapons, though this was on the world of Segmenta. Enchanting a bow, in my experience, would cost a couple thousand gold. Tens of thousands to get a holy blessing put on one if you can find a priest willing to do the enchantment. A similar amount usually for fire and lightning, though I would not suggest investing in those types of enchantments for fighting demons as most could ignore such magics. Cold iron arrows usually go for twice what a fletcher would charge for normal ones*."

"*If you are truly interested in apprenticing to me to learn ranger magic, I will start teaching you tonight*."


----------



## Ambrus (May 25, 2007)

Keeping his beady red eyes firmly on the green wizard, Maelicent listens intently to every word Voadam says as he never has before. Anxious to be done with the place so that he may start his training and return to the city to hunt down an enchanter, the Gudwulf warrior quickly rises, tosses the gristle covered bone he was gnawing on out the crevice behind him and gathers his gear. *"Aright. Let's get ta finding yer second demon-stick so we's can get outta here, set tha forest on fire, go find me an enchanter in town an start yer teachin."*

Without another word, the goblin strings his bow, draws and nocks a black fletched arrow and heads towards the back of the cave.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 25, 2007)

An hour's march down the steadily declining and twisting tunnel brings the companions back once again to the bottleneck junction where the tunnel narrows from ten to five feet in diameter just before adjoining the crystal cavern.


----------



## Ambrus (May 25, 2007)

Maelicent, in the lead, stops and turns to whisper to his giant-kin allies. *"Ya giants stay here, be quiet an keep yer light low. Yesterday I spied a cavern up ahead where all the cave-teeth had been broken off tha cave roof by somethin. I wanna go check it ta see if it's a safe way-point ta bring ya's all to. On the way I'll be checkin ta make sure there aint no more o tha fallin cave-teeth ta spear an burn ya's nor none of that queer fungus an crystals. If it all clear I'll come back here ta fetch ya and lead ya to tha way-point. Aright?"*[Sblock=OOC]Assuming there are no objections, Mael will move stealthily (Hide & Move Silently +13, taking 10) to F2 where he'll pause to study the roof of the crystal cave (Spot +8, taking 20) and listen for noise (Listen +8). If it seems clear, Mael will enter, turn right and proceed in the same fashion to D2 where he'll pause and repeat his scan on the path ahead. He'll then continue on to D5 and M5 and so on. Where exactly is the section of the cave system that is devoid of stalactites?[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (May 26, 2007)

Being trained in the art of battle, Chev knows the importance of having a scout. "I'll be waiting. If you run into trouble, just holler for us."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 26, 2007)

Gamad stays in the back, his last encounter with the earthly creature clarified to him where he should be.

Load crossbow, weapon ready.


----------



## SlagMortar (May 28, 2007)

Brakkus grips his guisarme and prepares for whatever may lie ahead.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 30, 2007)

Maelicent shuffles forward on flapping goblin feet a few feet into the crystal cavern.  Carefully sniffing the air and peering with keen eyes into the inky dark shrouding the network of caves, the goblin is well in his element and soon rounds the nearest corner and is both out of sight and out of earshot.  

Round the corner, Maelicent finds the air to be moist.  Stalagmites spire from the cavern floor up toward the low 8 foot ceiling in this area. A few icicle-like stalactites narrowly hang from the ceiling in clusters.  Sighting the stalactites, the Gudwulf hunkers down and keeps a sharp eye out for scuttling cave teeth but, finding none, eventuallys shuffles farther inside the network of caves and veers south.  Inside this new cavern, the air is dead still. Other than the occasional plink of water dripping somewhere down here, everything is quiet.  Most of the cavern seems to tunneled of natural rock and dirt, but an area to the east and north attracts Maelicent's attention as it seems to have been forcibly tunneled through by what must be a fairly _large_ and fairly _armored_ creature of some sort; the rock of this tunnel wall is worn much smoother than the natural jagged edges of the rest of the caves down here.

*Reference I/J/K/L 9 on the map for the tunnel to which I referred.*


----------



## Ambrus (May 30, 2007)

Using the cavern's natural stone formations as cover, the Gudwulf warrior carefully skulks ahead, pausing at every new bend in the tunnel to carefully scan the area ahead for hidden threats and suspicious sounds. Arriving at the oddly excavated tunnel, Maelicent takes a moment to examine the stonework for signs of what type of creature created the space before resuming his scouting mission.[sblock=OOC]At the excavated tunnel, Mael will try using his tracking ability (Track feat, Survival +8) to try and discern what burrowed through the area, when it did so and where it went. From there he'll continue with the same cautious advance as before (Hide & Move Silently +8, taking 10) to forge on, pausing at N-8 to scan ahead (Spot +8 & Listen, taking 20) before moving on. Assuming the tunnel connects as I expect, he'll continue on to pause at O-11 and then K-11 to spy around the eastern corner. Assuming there's nothing lying in wait for him there, he'll continue on to H-10, D-10 and then B-7 before returning to report to the party.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 30, 2007)

Maelicent closely examines the smooth-sided tunnel.  Whatever made it must have been much larger than he.  Picking up a stray bit of plated shell, the Gudwulf turns the clue over and over in his hand but is unable to identify the bit of thick shell-like armor.  Dark in hue, the shell obviously came free from the creature that made the tunnel as it brushed against the tunnel wall.  Casting a careful eye on the dirt floor, the goblin finds no discernable footprints, but does find drag marks that resemble a snake in that the marks slither.  Unlike a snake, however, these tracks do not sidewind; they unerringly forge straight, then turn left at the end of the short smooth tunnel.  The drag marks are pocked with thick goop, a variant slime of sorts.

Hoping to pick up the drag marks where they exit the smooth tunnel on the other end, Maelicent skirts around to the east and, heading north, has a quick look east.  In the largest cavern yet, the goblin spots the ripple of water softly illuminated on the ceiling and walls of the cavern's southeastern corner. A quick look reveals a muddy pool of water with a current coming up from somewhere that causes the water to eddy.  The dripping of water from ceiling into the pool from a long white calcified stalactite hovering over the pool supplies the answer to the source of the dripping sound previously heard echoing throughout these caves.  Wary of cave teeth, Maelicent stops and crouches, bow at the ready.  The ceiling in the new warren opens up to a 20 foot height, the floor is smoother, and five clusters of fat stalagmites litter the floor, obscuring vision to the east and south. The rock in here has the look of being worked, though is still in its natural state. Someone has taken tools and dug and scraped in a rough improvised manner until the worst of the drop offs, holes, and ledges are made even. Though damp, the air in the big cavern reeks like a barnyard on a hot day. The floor of the cavernous space is spongy with spoor and offal, out of which sprout a patchworked carpet of mushrooms. There are normal specimens a few inches in height and giant varities as tall as Mal.

From the northeast comes the scritch of metal on dirt.


----------



## Ambrus (May 30, 2007)

After completing his circuit of the labyrinthine caverns, Maelicent strides out of the shadows and back into the narrow tunnel where he'd left his companions to wait. Entering the circle of light shed by Voadam's torch, the goblin lowers the point of his nocked arrow to deliver his report. *"Ta tha east there's a handful o tunnels tha wind in an out like a maze. They got cave teeth on tha floors and roofs, but they don't look nasty or nothin." *Maelicent raises one iron-clad claw over his head, fingers splayed downwards to mime stalactites hanging down from the ceiling before flipping his hand over at knee level with his fingers pointing upwards to mime stalagmites rising up from the floor.

*"At tha far east, they'z open up inta a big cave with a fair-sized pool o flowin water tha glows in tha dark and a forest o cave teeth and giant shrooms all over tha floor."* This time the goblin holds his iron-clad arm erect up over his head to indicate the size of the mushrooms. *"There's somebody in tha cave, digging aroun outa sight at the back end with a pick or shovel. Aside from that, there's a pair o tunnels that wind south and go deeper down; one of em seems ta curl back under this here tunnel."* The Gudwulf warrior points his index finger at the ground beneath his feet.

*"If ya snuff yer light out, ya's can follow me an keep a hand on tha right-hand cave wall ta keep from loosin yer way. Take it slow, stay quiet and don't trip nor bump nothin and I'll poke yas when we're gotten ta a good place ta stop an light up again. Ya giants want ta check out tha shroom cave and digger or just keep goin deeper?*


----------



## SlagMortar (May 31, 2007)

Brakkus says quietly, "If there's someone down here, I'd like to know who.  They will hear Chev and I well before we spot him though."


----------



## Ambrus (May 31, 2007)

Maelicent shrugs. *"Once ya giants are set up a bit closer by, I can go inta tha shroom cave and get a bead on him afore ya come in."*


----------



## Mista Collins (May 31, 2007)

"When it comes to being quite, I'm like a raging battle on a warm summer's day. I am best suited for other things." Chev says after Mael's report. "But I can do my best."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 31, 2007)

*Gamad*

Shroom cave? You mean Mushroom huh, you messy non understandable creature.
Maybe it is the place.
The deformed dwarf replies excitedly.
I saw mushrooms and fungi in the horrific vision when I concentrated on the second segment.

Now, who's in there, couldn't be the gnomes.
The dwarf scratches his forehead and pulls his beard.
Stay alert, little hunter, if its not the gnomes, then my intuition tell me it's some sort of cave horror.

With that the dwarf mumbles and casts a protective spell.
_*Extend Mage Armor_


----------



## Ambrus (May 31, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Shroom cave? You mean Mushroom huh, you messy non understandable creature.



Maelicent's face darkens beneath the rim of his tusk-studded helmet in response to the perceived slight. Instinctively he takes a step backwards and draws the arrow he'd had knocked. The temperamental goblin spits out a fiery retort. *"Ya want a pound a me hide ya white broken bastard? C'mon. I'll finish what yer mama shoulda done wit ya."*


----------



## SlagMortar (May 31, 2007)

"Um, Mael, the bad guys are that way," Brakkus says pointing toward the rest of the cave.  "He's not much to look at I'll grant you, but its the Magic Rod that makes him annoying, not his fault."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 31, 2007)

*Gamad*

Mama? Mama!  You little rat!!! I would have shrunk you to the size of a mouse if I weren't like you.
The outraged grumpy dwarf continues to curse in mixed dwarven and goblin tongue everything he might think off.
[sblock=Goblin]
Magic you want, I'll show you magic!! It's all Dter's fault, curse upon his lineage, curse upon the rod, and curse upon the world.
[/sblock] 
After shouting and cursing all around the cave the dwarf leans on the cave's wall, sobbing at his miserable condition, the goblin's words were much more painful then a real arrows.


----------



## Ambrus (May 31, 2007)

Seeing that the belligerent dwarf was all bluster and no bite, Maelicent seems content to let the matter drop once his barbed words have reduced the albino to a weeping wretch on the floor. In the shadow of his helmet's brim, the malicious Gudwulf allows a pointy toothed grin to spread across his face. Raising his bow once more, the goblin turns and skulks back out of the tunnel and into the crystal cave, leaving the other giant-kin to collect their dwarf friend. Maelicent moves to the chamber's column (C-3) and, hiding himself (Hide +13, taking 10), takes up a defensive position to guard the room's two other exits against intruders while waiting for his allies to join him. Alone in the darkness, the goblin chuckles softly to himself.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 1, 2007)

With Maelicent skulking at C3 inside the crystal cavern and the others at the ready, Gamad is left to bemoan his ill fate back in the tunnel bottleneck.  The dwarf's last shout echoes wildly in the caves.  As Brakkus, Chev, and Voadam check gear and armor straps in preparation for what lies ahead, everyone's ears prick several seconds later to the sound of a heavy piece of metal banging against stone with a thunderclap as a door is opened somewhere in the dark recesses of the cavernous network of tunnels.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 1, 2007)

*Gamad*

Stopping his sobbing, Gamad raise his head.
What was that? Could be the digger? Prepare yourselves.
The dwarf's nerves rise to higher peaks.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 2, 2007)

Shaking his head at the exchange between the dwarf on goblin, Chev is reminded of stories of disputes between soldier sof the same army.

"I say we check out this digger or whatever might be making that noise."


----------



## SlagMortar (Jun 3, 2007)

Brakkus nods, and moves forward with Chev.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 4, 2007)

After the door thunders open with a clap, the cave falls silent for a few seconds.  A beat or two later, everyone hears heavy footfalls. The rocks embedded amidst the dirt of the cavern shudder and groan at the impending approach of the apparently large creature. Voadam dodges to the side as a chunk of mineral falls from the low ceiling and narrowly misses skewering his shoulder.  Just then, the heavy footfalls cease and are replaced by the sound of labored breathing and the scrape of fur and hide against rock. Judging by the muffled but loud nature of the sounds, something very large is trying to squeeze through a narrow passageway, and whatever it is will come up via the tunnel just to the south. Dirt clods and shards of rock fall to the cavern floor, shaken loose by the rumbling approach of the creature.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 4, 2007)

*Gamad*

By the gods, what horror have we awaken?
The dwarf imagine goes wild as he thinks about Ogres, Trolls and Giants
Brakkus, let me strengthen your muscles with a spell, you'll feel like a giant yourself.

*Bull Str. On Brakkus if he wills to (+4 to Str.)


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 4, 2007)

Maelicent, arrow nocked and drawn, moves around the stone collumn to covertly peer around the tunnel corner southwards.


----------



## SlagMortar (Jun 4, 2007)

Brakkus gladly accepts the bull's strength spell.  He steps forward and urges his companions onward.  "We should attack whatever it is before it is free of the tunnel."

OOC:
Str 20.  Attack +8, Dmg: 2d4+7.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 5, 2007)

Shield in hand, Chev moves with Brakkus knowing it is beneficial to have a partner when entering battle.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 5, 2007)

*Gamad*

Let the horror come to us, we'll range attack him with arrows and spells.
Gamad steps forward as well, but behind the line of melee guys.
Wait, let unleash a destructive spell.
Trying to fire his skin scorcher spell before his allies engages into a battle.

*Scorching ray, range touch attack +4, dmg 4d6.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2007)

Voadam rushes forward around the edge, eager to see the nature of the foe, but cautious enough to spare a glance for more falling stalactites.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 6, 2007)

While Maelicent hangs back a beat with an arrow at the ready, Brakkus, Chev, and Voadam round the corner to confront whatever terror stalks up the southern tunnel.  Forcibly squeezing itself up the narrow 5-foot diameter tunnel to the south is a large creature with a thick, shaggy coat of intermixed feathers and fur.  The creature sports the body and form of a bear but has an avian head with disclike round black eyes and a hooked beak.  Upon sighting the trio of Brakkus, Chev, and Voadam, the creature shrieks in feral rage and aggressively wrests itself free of the tunnel.  From back in the crystal cavern, Gamad immediately recognizes the sound of the shriek alone that the group has meet up with an owlbear, a wizarding aberration.  Voadam hastily commences relighting his lantern, which he'd temporarily doused while crossing through the crystal cavern.  Light soon fills the narrow network of caves and tunnels.

Out of the southern tunnel, the owlbear stands a head taller than even Voadam; the top of the owlbear's head very nearly scrapes against the low 8 foot ceiling of the cave.  Hot on the others' heels, Gamad rounds the northern corner of the cave in time to spot the massive aberration and fire off his spell.  A fiery orange ray jags through the shadowy light shed by Voadam's lanter, zapping the owlbear dead on the chest for 24 points of fire damage.   Acrid smoke and the smell of burnt fur and feathers fills the small cave as the owlbear shrieks a second time in rage and, this time, in pain.

*That was a critical hit on the owlbear, good job Gamad!  Gamad has taken his turn for this round.  I have Brakkus's declared action for this round but need to hear from Chev, Maelicent, and Voadam.  The map has an alphanumeric grid; if you use the grid to supply your PC's destination, you'll help me cut down the odds that I put your PC somewhere other than where you want him to be.*

*Initiative:
Gamad 20
Chev 12
Maelicent 7 (has the 18 Dex)
Voadam 7 (won the roll off between himself and Brakkus--same Dex)
Brakkus 7
Owlbear 4*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 6, 2007)

*Gamad*

Cursed aberration, this horror is a laboratory creation.
The dwarf calls and prepares his crossbow.
He hopes the strength he unleashed on Brakkus will help them to defeat this unnatural creature.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 6, 2007)

Without saying a word, Chev steps forward along side Brakkus and swings his battleaxe at the beast hoping to bring it down.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2007)

Voadam incants dark words of power and gestures at the hulking beast, a coruscating ray of necromantic magic streaks towards the owlbear.


Ray of enfeeblement. +4 ranged touch, -4 if it is in melee already. 1d6+1 str penalty.


----------



## SlagMortar (Jun 6, 2007)

"Dang!  A step slow again.  Good shot Gamad!"  Brakkus steps back (to F5) to give himself some room to work his guisarme.  He swings a powerful blow at the creature, feeling the newfound strength from Gamad's spell."  

OOC:  
Brakkus's attack of opportunity would be without power attack so:  Attack +8, Dmg: 2d4+7.
On his turn:  Step to F5.  Swing at the owlbear with power attack 2.  Str 20. Attack +6, Dmg: 2d4+11.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Maelicent spies the hulking monstrosity around the corner and is about to step forward and take aim when Gammad's stream of fire unexpectedly tears across the tunnel in front of him. Momentarily awed by the blatant display of destructive magic, the goblin recovers as the rest of the giant-kin race past him with their weapons bared. Stepping past him, the Green Wizard quickly relights his torch and likewise begins incanting dark words of power.

Without wasting any more time, the Gudwulf warrior steps forward in front of Voadam (as a five foot step to E-5) and drops to one knee to ensure that he'd remain low enough to not get caught by whatever the giant-kin was about to unleash. Aiming over the two forward giant-kins, Maelicent takes aim at the abomination's large head and looses his readied arrow. Even as his bow string is thrumming from the release, the goblin is already pulling a second black-fletched arrow from the sheath at his hip, nocks it to the bowstring, draws it back to his cheek, quickly aims and fires again [Full Attack action; Point Blank Shot feat, Precise Shot feat & Rapid Shot feat; Ranged composite longbow +7/+7 (1d6+1)].


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 7, 2007)

*The AoO I owe Brakkus*: As soon as the owlbear steps within reach of his guisarme, Brakkus jabs and slices with his weapon, missing.  Voracious black eyes fix on Brakkus as the owlbear hulks forward and looms over the battle-seasoned warrior, Chev directly behind him.

*The readied action for Maelicent*:  The Gudwulf, spying the feathered and furred foe, nudges the tip of his nocked arrow around the corner and looses the projectile with a steady hand.  The black-fletched arrow streaks past Brakkus and hits the owlbear with a satisfying whump in the gut, dealing 4 points of damage.

-------------------------------------------Continuation of Round 1----------------------------------

Silent but full of deadly purpose, Chev steps forward to join arms next to Brakkus.  Despite the beast's girth, Chev's battleaxe hits a bit of protruding rock to the left, sending a small spray of mineral flying and completely missing the owlbear.

Stepping in front of Voadam then immediately dropping to one knee in order to avoid whatever fury either wizard is about to unleash, Maelicent quickly fires two arrows in rapid succession.  Both arrows hit the owlbear in the head, the first arrow for 6 points of damage, the second for 3 points of damage.   

Speaking ancient words full of black purpose, Voadam weaves the beginnings of a spell with nimble fingers then points at the owlbear.  A coruscating ray of necromantic magic streaks toward the beast and misses, blasting a darkened hole the size of a fist in the rocky overhang just to the right of the owlbear at the southern juncture of the tunnel.

Cursing his initial slow start but undauntedly stepping backward that he might all the better be able to work his guisarme, Brakkus again jabs at the beast and this time flays open a nasty wound in the owlbear's flesh at the hip, good for 18 points of damage.  The human warrior's muscle rip and bulge with exertion; the creature's hide is thick but penetrable.

Peppered by three black-fletched arrows, scorched by arcane fire, and now sliced open by Brakkus's guisarme so that its lifeblood flows as a font in summer to the dirt floor of the cavern, the owlbear howls in pain even as the fire in its dark eyes winks out.  Chev jumps a bit backward to clear the way as the hulking beast falls heavily slumps and sags against the left wall of the narrow cave.

*End of initiative, please post at will.*


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2007)

Voadam shakes his hand then clenches his fist to get the blood flowing again after channeling the necromantic magic. His eyes go from the beast on the floor to the hole in the rock ceiling which he views with interest.  "*Its coming back to me but I will need more practice with the flow of magic on this world, like on many worlds it has its own unique rhythms and properties to adjust to."*

Voadam moves forward to inspect the ground beneath the hole as he did not see any debris fall and wants to confirm that and then to inspect the beast's corpse. Having had no previous experience with owlbears Voadam will be interested in the details of the magical hybrid's anatomy. the giant owl and brown bear characteristics, how they blend and meld in the creature, whether there is evidence of magical blending or if it looks like a natural beast.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 7, 2007)

Maelicent stands, draws and nocks another arrow as he turns a bitter eye towards the albino. *"D'ja finish yer belly-achin already? I reckon thar some monsters down deeper tha didn't hear ya yet..."* Without waiting for a reply, the goblin spits and dashes forward between the two forward giant-kin. Clambering over top of the downed owlbear the Gudwulf warrior turns the corner and skulks forward, swiftly moving past side tunnels to assume a forward position from which he can spy all of the caves' exit tunnels simultaneously (Move Silently & Hide +13, moving to 0-10 and attempting to hide while keeping watch on areas J-11, S-13 and P-8).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 7, 2007)

From what he knows to be the large semi-open cave to the east, Maelicent hears the distinct scritch of metal on dirt and rock.  Whatever was at work in that area is apparently still at work and has paid little to no heed to the disturbance with the owlbear.

Voadam moves forward to inspect the owlbear with an eye for the queerness of its features and the melding of two giant-sized beasts into one.  The creature's head is clearly birdlike, while its body more closely resembles that of a bear, replete with fur and normal-seeming bear claws at the end of the hind feet.  The owlbear's arms, however, are a marvel.  Covered in feathers rather than fur and ending in padded paws like a bear's, the creature's last two claws on each thick arm are clawed as a bear's might be, but the foreclaw on each arm ends with a bird talon.  What feathers there are on the beast primarily adorn the head and arms, with the rest of the aberration covered in fur.  Whether magical or natural, Voadam is left uncertain.


----------



## SlagMortar (Jun 7, 2007)

Brakkus takes a short moment to feel proud of his devistating blow, and to give a node toward Gamad for his helpful spell.  Somewhat grimly, Brakks says "Let's keep moving.  We've been too late too many times already.  Everything down here already knows we're coming anyway."  Brakkus follows along, though he allows Mael to range ahead.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2007)

"*Hmm, similar to the melding of a griffin. Head of a predatory bird with the lower body of a beast, though in this case bear instead of lion and giant owl instead of eagle. This one does not have the independent wings that could sustain flight though. The owl head probably provided excellent night vision and hearing, though likely at the sacrifice of a bear's powerful sense of smell. I wonder if it spits up pellets of bone and gristle the way normal owls do."*

Voadam considers then turns to the goblin scout and would be apprentice.

*"Maelicent. When you heard this coming would you say the sounds matched the description the gnomes gave of the beast they heard but did not see from the side tunnel?"*


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 8, 2007)

As he's clambering over-top of the owlbear, Maelicent offers his opinion of the creature to Voadam. *"Description? All tha damned mongrel said was tha he heard somethin 'big' comin. I'd say this thing be pretty big."* The goblin disapears around the bend.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 8, 2007)

"Nice work Brakkus." Chev says with a congratulatory pat on his back. "Same goes for everyone else. I've never seen anything like this, but what an odd creature. It makes me wonder what else we might encounter."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 8, 2007)

*Gamad*

It is a magical aberration, evil wizard's experiment.
Say the deformed magic user as he inspects the feathered horror.
Reaching to the big corpse, the dwarf plunks a feather and tucks it into his pack for later inspection.
Crossbow loaded and ready, Gamad walks in the back, side to side with Voadam


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2007)

Voadam checks the claws and beak for signs that it attacked the miner that Maelicent heard earlier.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 8, 2007)

The beak looks clean but the claws have dried blood and skin on them.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2007)

"*It has blood on its claws, but not its beak. It looks like its prey got away from it. The princess had three gashes, this might be what did her in, she must have been squeezing through a narrow passageway to get by it then if it only got in a few slashes*." Voadam peers closesly to see if it matches his recollection of the gashes on the girl then returns to join the others.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 8, 2007)

Voadam leans in and has a closer look at the owlbear's claws.  The claws are spaced seemingly correctly and, if his memory is anything to go on, it does appear that the injuries on Celine could have been created by the claws on this beast.  The blood, at least, is definitely humanoid in qualitly.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2007)

Voadam straightens up satisfied and joins the others as they follow the scout.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 11, 2007)

As Brakkus and Chev, and then Voadam and Gamad step over the owlbear and trek south down the rest of the tunnel, they too hear the scritch of metal digging in dirt and hitting the occasional bit of rock.  Whatever is creating the scritching sound seems to be coming from a rather large open cavern to the east.  Additionally, two curling tunnels arc south again.  The goblin Maelicent stands watch, waiting for the others, near the mouth of the easternmost of the pair of tunnels.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 11, 2007)

From the shadowy crevice along the tunnel wall where he's taken cover, Maelicent turns to watch his allies approach and whispers a question to the giant-kin. *"Ya want I should go take a look see or ya all gonna just barge in?"*

OOC: Looking around the area, can Mael determine from which direction the owlbear came from? (Survival +8, Track)


----------



## Voadam (Jun 11, 2007)

Voadam nods silently, holding back with the others while the scout proceeds. Voadam ponders possible reasons the miner would not have been interrupted by the owlbear. An owner/creator of the owlbear? A ghost miner?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 11, 2007)

Maelicent scouts around on the packed dirt floor of the cave he's currently in and spies a set of large indented impressions undoubtedly belonging to the owlbear that seem to originate from the large cavern to the east, from whence the scritching sound also comes.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 11, 2007)

Leaving his allies behind the Gudwulf warrior cautiously skulks ahead, using the natural rock formations of the caves to hide his approach (Hide & Move Silently +13, taking 10). As he moves, the goblin carefully scans the terrain around him for footprints or scratch marks along the tunnel floor (Track feat, Survival +8); indicating the possible presence and identity of other nearby creatures. Maelicent stops at the edge of the second southern tunnel (R-13) to carefully examine its length (Listen & Spot +8, taking 20) along with the entrance into the eastern cavern. Satisfied that the way is clear of danger, the goblin resumes his cautious advance, stopping once more at the cavern entrance (R-15) to spy northwards around the corner as well eastwards to the oddly glowing pool of water (Listen & Spot +8, taking 20).

OOC: Mael intends to enter the cavern covertly and move cautiously northwards while ducking behind the room's stalagmite columns to carefully scan the area ahead (moving to O-16, K-17 and G-16; pausing at each to take 20 on Listen & Spot +8 checks). He'll be trying to avoid getting too close to the giant mushrooms or any other odd flora while trying to ascertain whether they're dangerous (Survival +8). When satisfied that he's seen every part of the cavern he'll likely double back to report.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 13, 2007)

Maelicent finds the same drag marks in the smooth narrow tunnel that he spotted in his first reconnaissance of this area.  The thick clear slimy goop is still there, as well.  The packed dirt in front of and as far as he can see down both the southern tunnels looks to be devoid of prints, but has obviously been traversed sometime in the last 24 hours; the dirt has been carefully swept.  Pausing to scout at the easternmost of the pair of south-bound tunnels, Maelicent peers into the dark and quite clearly makes out that the tunnel takes a sharp dog-leg to the right some 30 feet in.  The tunnel's grade is steep, much steeper than the hour-long trek back up to the cracked cave at the beginning of this complex.  

After assuaging his curiosity regarding the pair of southern tunnels, Maelicent intrepidly treks into the large cavern to the east.  The rock in here has the look of being worked, though is still in its natural state. Someone has taken tools and dug and scraped in a rough improvised manner until the worst of the drop offs, holes, and ledges are made even. Though damp, the air in the big cavern reeks like a barnyard on a hot day. The floor of the cavernous space is spongy with spoor and offal, out of which sprout a patchworked carpet of mushrooms. There are normal specimens a few inches in height and giant varities as tall as Maelicent.

Taking a moment to have a look at the pool at the far end of the cave, the Gudwulf warrior's keen eyes pick up the glint of gold illuminated through a gap in two patches of brown algae at the surface of the pool.  What looks to be a magnificent glowing gold coin lies at the bottom of the very mucky water.  The water itself appears to be perhaps six feet deep.  Something in the water plucks and sucks down a bit of the algae at just that moment, however, and though the gold coin continues to shed enough light that that section of the cave is yet still softly lit, the coin itself is obscured from view as water ripples and the patch of algae shifts.

Moving north, Maelicent finds a patch of smooshed grey ooze lying strewn across the gravel floor in front of a heavy iron door that hangs widely ajar.  From his hiding spot near the stalagmite, the goblin spies owlbear tracks passing out the door and beyond his own position and quickly ascertains that the beast must have pushed open the iron door and rushed out, in so doing, it also likely squished some sort of amphibian or slug-like creature unfortunate to be caught in its path.  A moment later, after peering round the stalagmite, the mystery of the scritching is answered.

Movement on the north and east side catches the goblin's attention.  Two pairs of vacant white eyes clouded with film on the far eastern and northern side of the cavern in an alcove blink at the goblin. The eyes take turns blinking, then one of the creatures haltingly slithers forward, a crude rake-like polearm in its grasp. The thing resembles a squat humanoid with a slug-like tail that it uses for locomotion. Slimy, with gray skin the same color as the mushrooms growing in the cavern, the giant slug silently snakes closer to Maelicent, who takes note of a ropy and well-muscled set of humanoid arms holding a hoe.  Off to the south, a third live slug slowly plods at its patch of earth and dung and seemingly takes no heed at all of the Gudwulf warrior.  To the northwest, a tool rack containing more hoes, rakes, and four crude-looking longspears, along with some very queer-looking pots of earth containing mildered wood rests along the cavern's natural rock wall.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2007)

Voadam quietly shares some thoughts with his companions in a low voice that will not carry. "*If the mining continues as the beast prowled around, as it sounds to me, that would indicate the owlbear did not disrupt them. It may have been the miner's beast*."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 13, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior cautiously retraces his steps out of the cavern to rejoin his waiting allies. Emerging from hiding within the circle of Voadam's torch-light, the goblin lowers his nocked arrow as he leans in to whisper. *"Tha cavern's looks ta be about thirty-some paces wide north ta south and maybe fifteen east ta west. Tha ground's covered in drek an giant shrooms an thar's a handful o big rock columns spread out around tha place; offerin plenty of cover.

Tha pool's in tha south-east corner an maybe four or five paces across an a fathom deep with somethin under makin it glow. Something's swimming around in it under a layer o scum; might be fish, maybe somethin else.

Tha east wall's got a huge iron door that's half open; looks like a big fitted stone room on tha other side. That's where tha monster came from ta eat yer dwarf.

Tha metal scrapin sounds are from four ugly gray slug-things busy rakin up tha drek. They got slug bodies tha size of you giant-kin, a pair a arms, blank milky eyes an they be usin rakes. They're spread out along tha north and west sides of tha cavern. They don't look too bright. I think one of em might a seen me, but I aint sure. They look kinda blind, deaf an stupid. A fifth got squished by tha owlbear on its way out an the others don't seem ta notice nor care. They got a weapon rack with four spears in tha north-west end though.

We can go in from the south-west corner across from tha pool, or half-way up the west side. That'd be closer ta tha weapon rack."*


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2007)

Voadam speaks in a low voice in response "*This sounds like the chamber from Gamad's vision. Approaching from closer to the weapons rack to prevent them from arming seems best. Gamad, you said it was in the pool?*"


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 13, 2007)

*"Y'all aimin ta kill tha slugs? Jess follow this tunnel north
and take the second left after an be as quiet as ya can.
Tha weapon rack will be right ahead a ya.
I'll head back in and get set."*
The goblin waits to see if any further planning will be forthcoming.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2007)

"*No, I don't know enough about them to want to kill them. They could be mindless thralls set to working here, unable to even comprehend our presence. Our goal is the Rod, no more. Should they turn on us though, we want to be in a position to take their weapons and kill them rather than let them arm themselves properly to kill us. I could use a spear. Slug men. This will be new to me.*"


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 13, 2007)

*"Gettin ta know tha things ya wanna kill be a troublin waste. They might
be giant-sized an have strong arms, but I sure wouldn't call em 'men'."*
Maelicent shakes his head disaprovingly.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2007)

"*If they didn't flinch or break from their work when the owlbear mauled one of their numbers then they probably won't engage us unless we attempt to interrupt their work or engage them directly. We'll see though." * Voadam grins at the goblin's dour disapproval "*Lore of your enemies is a treasure to be valued, and proved my strongest weapon in many a conflict. So not men then but slugs with arms. Sounds like a thing of chaos, or similar to the Worms of the Earth I've heard of before, perhaps men warped to become slug like slave miners. Though the unswerving devotion to their work sounds like a Law trait. Either way, possible connections to the Rod. We shall see*."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 13, 2007)

When the Green Wizard begins to blather on about the lawful/chaotic aspects of the dung-eating giant-slugs, Maelicent concludes that he's gotten all of the coherent conversation out of the giant-kin that he's likely to, and slinks backwards into the shadows. The goblin slowly retraces his steps and covertly enters the mushroom cavern. Picking his way cautiously from column to column, Maelicent finally assumes a hiding spot in the shadow of a great stalagmite near the massive iron door (J-16).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2007)

*Gamad*

Slug men … Probably mindless demons of some sort huh
Gamad say and looks at Voadam
I do not recall a pool, but a cave with lots of fungi and mushrooms could mark the precious spot.

The dwarf is excited by the thought of being so close to another part of the powerful rod, so much research opportunities lies in the mysterious segment, hopefully the second rod could break the law curse that settled atop his dwarven head.
Forgetting the pitiful incident with his goblin alley, the dwarf concentrates on how to defeat the slugs and what kind of creatures are they.

*Knowledge skill?


----------



## SlagMortar (Jun 15, 2007)

Brakkus replies, "I'm ok with not bothering them if they don't bother us.  No need to start a fight if we don't have to, though if they welcome us with open arms, I'm not giving any hugs."
Brakkus will try to maintain a position in the group where most of the slugs have to pass under his guisarme to get at any of his allies.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2007)

"*If we don't find it, we'll need you to use the Rod to search for it again*." Voadam says to the albino in answer then heads in, holding the torch and illuminating the way.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 18, 2007)

Forgetting his spat with the goblin, Gamad searches through his memory for anything identifying tidbits that might prove helpful in an encounter with giant slugs.  Unlike the owlbear, which was a creature obviously altered and manipulated by the arcane, the slugs as described by the goblin sound more a natural phenomenon...a species found underground, or in dark, wet places.  Despite his early years as a member of a dwarven community, the slugs are certainly nothing Gamad's ever heard of or encountered.

*Intelligence +4  --Gamad's ability check.*

Giving up on getting anything coherent out of the Green Wizard, Maelicent creeps back into the cave and discretely takes up a post behind one of the stalagmite formations.  Out of sight of most of the slugs but still in view of anyone entering from the west, the goblin watches and waits for the others.

Brakkus is next to enter.  As of yet, neither Voadam, Chev, nor Gamad have appeared.

*Click on the thumbnail image for an enlargement and please provide a grid square for your PCs if you haven't already.  *


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 19, 2007)

Brakkus trails in after Maelicent, then next in are Voadam, Gamad, and Chev.  While Voadam heads north to check out the tool rack indicated by Maelicent, Brakkus stops short and interposes himself between the nearest two slugs and Gamad.  A moment later, Chev silently steps forward to the vanguard to form a stouter block between the giant slugs and the rest of the group.  

The creature is just as the goblin described; a huge grey body is covered in thick slime and two humanoid arms roped with meaty muscle grasp a rake that could easily serve as a polearm with 10-foot reach.  The slugs both have milky white eyes and sensory stalks at the top of their heads.  The first of the the slugs lurches forward as if intending to engage Brakkus and Chev but though the creature is obviously strong, it is also slow-moving.  The slug slithers forward only five feet.  Its rake is leveled at the ground.  The second slug remains motionless and continues to scritch in the dung where it has been working.

Looking south, Maelicent notes the fourth slug maneuvering away from him as it slowly heads toward the pool.

*Initiative:
Voadam 21
Brakkus 20
Maelicent 12
Gamad 7
Slugs 2*


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 19, 2007)

With his battleaxe gripped strongly in his right hand and his shield in his left, Chev waits and readies himself if any of the the slugs attack.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 19, 2007)

*Gamad*

Standing behind (G12), Gamad gaze interestingly at the slow slimy slug.
If they offend, attack them with fire, who knows what the slimy layer could do to your metal weapons.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2007)

"*Gamad we need to know where to look, use the rod*." Voadam steps between the slug and the weapons and addresses it "*Greetings, do you speak the tongue of men*?"


----------



## SlagMortar (Jun 19, 2007)

Not having any fire handy, Brakkus resolves that he'll just have to use his guisarme if it comes to that.  He readies himself to attack the slugs if it tries to attack him or his companions.

OOC:  Readied attack.  Attack bonus: +6, Damage: 2d4+4, unless the bull's strength spell is still in effect then Attack bonus: +8, Damage: 2d4+7


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2007)

Voadam readies standard action total defense (+4 dodge bonus to AC) for if the slug thing attacks.

Move action look around for the rod. Search +7


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 19, 2007)

While his allies engage the seemingly oblivious giant slug-creatures in conversation, the Gudwulf warrior takes advantage of the opportunity to stealthily dart forward towards the great iron door. Ignoring the crushed creature lying in the carefully tended excrement, Maelicent backs into a dark recess along the cave wall next to the portal (Move action to H-20, Hide & Move Silently +13, taking 10). Hiding in the shadows once more, the goblin raises his nocked arrow while peering into the finished stone room beyond (Spot & Listen +8, readying an action to shoot anyone threatening).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 20, 2007)

When Voadam presents his question, the giant slug nearest Brakkus ever so slowly twists its head away from Brakkus to regard the Green Wizard.  The second slug stops its raking and looks up in Voadam's direction, its stalks wriggling in a manner not terribly unlike the eyestalks of the cave teeth encountered yesterday.  Milky white eyes on the first slug blink once, slowly, as the creature turns.  The giant slug nudges the tip of Voadam's boot with its rake as if testing for resistance to see if Voadam is something that needs tending.  Brakkus stands his ground, as does Chev.  Gamad eyes the slugs with aloof interest but remains safely ensconced behind Brakkus and Chev.

Arrow nocked and bow raised, Maelicent pads forward to the open iron door and peers inside.  While completely devoid of torch- or lantern light, the goblin easily determines the room's basic features.  Some 25 feet deep and 20 feet in length, the room obviously served as a lair to the owlbear; the southeastern corner of the masonried room contains a large pile of spoor, and stray molted feathers the same size and hue as those adorning the owlbear's arms litter the flagstone floor.  A series of angry slashing claw marks have been raked across a set of double stone doors at the end of a 10-foot long arched hallway past the owlbear's quarters.


----------



## SlagMortar (Jun 20, 2007)

Brakkus to wait for the slugs to make the first threatening move, figuring that drawing the slugs attention will at least give Mael a chance to look around unmolested.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 20, 2007)

Seeing the creature's nonresponse response and noting its lack of a mouth Voadam says to his companions "*They don't seem to be hostile or likely to block us, keep an eye on them but let's begin to search. Gamad some focusing direction for our efforts would be helpful."*

Warily Voadam avoids being raked and maneuvers around cautiously, scanning the room but keeping an eye on the slugs and their actions. "*They probably will act to protect their mushroom farms, so try not to destroy their work as you search*."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 20, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior, hearing that its allies seemed to be in no danger from the giant slug-creatures, risks scouting the large finished-stone hall. Cautiously moving forward, Maelicent slowly pivots to scan the surrounding floor, walls and ceiling of the chamber as he advances, all while listening for sound issuing forth from the distant stone door. Having crossed the great hall, the goblin stops momentarily in the corner to search the dead monster's nest.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 21, 2007)

Though his companions seem to think the possiblity of the slugs becoming hostile isn't that great, Chev still holds his weapon firm in his hand and remains between the slugs and his friends while they start their search. "If you need my help with something, let me know."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 21, 2007)

*Gamad*

Right on
Reply the albino dwarf.
He pulls out the wand and inspects the slugs for any reaction, if none is demonstrated …
Here I go … prepare your selves for any demon who might appear, especially shadows.
He then focuses one more of the possible location of the second segment.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 22, 2007)

Maelicent crosses the antechamber to investigate the owlbear's nest.  Consisting of mostly spoor with only a few intermingled feathers, the nest's scent is cloying.  The Gudwulf gives the nest the once-over but finds no particular feature noteworthy.  The many claw marks on the masonry walls are evidence that the owlbear either used this room for no short amount of time or that the creature was pre-disposed to habitual violence.  The pile of dung isn't large enough to have been around years and years, giving rise to the conjecture that someone either occasionally cleaned this room or that the owlbear only lately arrived.  Either way, Maelicent finds no further physical clue in or about the nest.
Pausing a moment to give his ears full reign, the goblin listens for noise issuing from behind the closed set of double doors down the hall.  All is silent in that direction.

With Brakkus and Chev keeping a watchful and careful eye on the slugs for any sign of aggression, Voadam hunts around in the northwestern area of the mushroom chamber for evidence of the next part of the Rod.  Coming away totally empty-handed save for anything he might have wished to take from the tool rack (hoes, rakes, four crude-looking longspears, along with some very queer-looking pots of earth containing mildered wood rests along the cavern's natural rock wall), Voadam expands his search to include the stalagmite areas.

Gamad extracts the wand and, holding the implement, channels his thoughts until he has at their focus a clear and brimming desire to find the second segment of the Rod.  Gamad is the last to see the wand's matte black metal grow white hot in his hand, scorching his dwarvish flesh to such an extent that an oblong bubble of skin lifts up from the muscle and connective tissue beneath as a 3-inch-long angry blister snakes across his palm.  

The wound is not without reward; the albino closes his eyes and, in a fevered dream, clearly sees an alchemist's disheveled laboratory.  While the laboratory's masonry walls bespeak the precision of craft possessed only by dwarfkind, the lab itself is a horror of broken glass vials lying scattered on the floor, their contents all spilt.  In a flash, Gamad leaves the laboratory and stands alone on a sandstone cliff overlooking a fiery pit.  A large purple tentacle, perhaps not unlike something belonging to a fearsome creature from the depths of the sea, emerges from the licking flames and gingerly snakes upward over the sandstone precipice until close enough to caress Gamad on the cheek.  Too late the albino wizard realizes the trap; the tentacle closes about his neck and begins to squeeze, pulling him down to a fiery death.

Released from his waking vision, the dwarf opens his eyes, only to have his hand scream in pain.  Gamad suffers 1 HP of fire damage.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2007)

Voadam continues his search while Gamad pulls out the rod. Seeing as the slug men currently are not interfering he continues into the stalagmite area while Gamad concentrates.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 22, 2007)

Leaving the nest behind, the goblin cautiously approaches the large stone door at the end of the eastern hallway. Bow and arrow in hand, Maelicent again pauses to thoroughly search its surface (search 0, taking 20). He ends his examination by pressing a pointed ear to the door and trying to peek around its four edges.







			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> only to have his hand scream in pain.



OOC: Eek! The freak's hand is screaming! Cut it off! Cut it off!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 23, 2007)

*Gamad*

Bah … Mother of all dwarves!
The dwarf shouts in pain and drops the wand on the rocky ground.
Pulling out his waterskin, Gamad drains half the water on his palm, he then inspects the new blister.
Curse upon the creators of the stick. 
The sweat covered dwarf calls, he then kneels and rolls the wand with the leather and place it in his pack.
Draining the last half of the waterskin on his face and down the throat, the dwarf shakes and speaks in a low gravely tone
I saw an alchemist's laboratory, with crafts and items belonged to my people, I think this is the place of the wand, but someone sensed me, possibly the darker powers who are looking for the rod too, I was transferred to a cliff, looking over fiery pit. A large purple demonic tentacle emerged from the licking flames and gingerly snakes upward over the cliff and pulled me down to a fiery death.
He then sits and rest upon the cave's wall, catching his breath once more, but his watchful eye lies on the slugmen.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 25, 2007)

"*Purple tentacles of the Queen? A false vision, sent to scare you. She is limited in what she can do through the rod. Keep that in mind when these visions come to you. Did you get a sense of where the alchemist lab is*?" Voadam moves over to inspect the pool.


----------



## SlagMortar (Jun 25, 2007)

"Hmm.  I thought it was a dank cave with mushrooms last time.  Does that mean the next segment has moved?  Or that someone has moved it?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 25, 2007)

"I would assume it is through that iron door and in the stone room Mael mentioned." Chev says as he still eyes the odd looking slugs. "Speaking of which, where'd he go?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2007)

*Gamad*

I don't know …
The dwarf sighs, moans and twists his face in pain when he touches the new wound.
Could be a room down here … somewhere, the mushroom's cave just indicating that we are in the correct path.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 26, 2007)

Maelicent attempts to peek around the double stone doors' four edges and, while he cannot make out anything on either the left or right edge nor on the top--which is plainly out of his meager reach, the goblin is rewarded during his inspection of the bottom with a gust of a breeze blowing from under the doors onto his face.  The air inside the room beyond is, at least, not laden with the scent of mushrooms nor of dung.  The metallic tang of copper lies heavily on the breeze flowing through the doors.

Brakkus and Mista Collins keep a careful eye on the slugs.  The first of the slugs, the largest, watches them in turn while the other two continue on about their raking and mucking.  None of the three slugs moves to threaten or harry any of the companions, though the first slug does keep a silent watch.

While Maelicent investigates the stone doors and Brakkus and Chev guard the recovering Gamad, Voadam treks off to the southern area of the cavern to inspect the pool.  The water is covered with a thick sheet of brown-green algae and is none too clean.  While Voadam stands watching the water, a creature surfaces but slightly, its glistening snake-like body long, lean, and dark chocolate in hue.  In the ripple created by the creature's surfacing movement, the curtain of algae parts, giving Voadam a view of a large gold coin lying partially embedded in silt a mere two feet down in the water.  The coin glows with magic; someone has cast a _continual flame _spell upon it.  The edge of the water where the pool meets the cavern's sandstone is thickly crusted with a fine white powder demarcated by several concentric rings as if the water has ebbed to its current level.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 27, 2007)

OOC: Does the stone door open inwards or outwards? Does it appear locked or bared? How difficult might it be to move a _stone_ door?

Maelicent pads back out of the room to spy his allies' progress. Seeing them iddly poking around the cavern, the goblin lower his bow and emerges from the shadow of the massive iron door to address the giant-kin. *"Y'all about done out here? Thar's a big stone door in ere fer ya giants ta put yer backs inta. Smells like a mine on tha other side."* The Gudwulf warrior looks from one ally to the next before nodding and ducking back into the finished-stone hall.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2007)

"*Hold a moment, here is a treasure more than worth its weight in gold, a source of magical light that will not burn out on its own. There is a bit of a serpent guardian in this pool though. Brakkus, a hand here if you would*." 

Voadam will draw his shortsword and clear away a little of the algae scum, alert and ready to jump back should the serpent come near again.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 27, 2007)

Ere leaving the owlbear's lair, Maelicent has a care to note the set of double door's features: the heavy stone lintel overhead, the lack of a visible locking mechanism (making it impossible for the goblin to discern whether the doors open inward or outward), and the nigh seamless quality of their craftsmanship.  If unlocked, the doors look to be heavy but one could probably push them open.

Voadam draws his short sword and clears away a patch of watery algae to reveal the richly hued gilt coin.  The prize is easily flicked from its silt bed, but at a cost; when Voadam extracts his blade from the pool, he finds the sword's tip has pitted away in a fit of rust from its short dip into the acidic water.  Small miracle, then, that the magic of the coin has kept the gold intact.  Lying as it does on the white mineral crust of the pool's shore, the gold coin gleams brightly in the otherwise dark cavern.  

*The short sword has been damaged and may break if mishandled in the future or struck against a hard surface such as stone, glass, rock, metal armor, etc..  For now, however, it is still intact and serviceable.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 27, 2007)

*Gamad*

Magic?!
The dwarf raise an eyebrow, a sparkle of energy ignites in his body as he hears the "million gold coins" word.
He raise to his feet and limps to where Voadam stands to look on the magical light and serpentine guardian.

Spellcraft check and knowledge arcane for the magical light and the snake creature


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2007)

Chuckling Voadam says "*I thought it would not be wise to just reach in. But I thought the serpent the danger and not the water. Cheal's blade served well here, though it likely won't last long against other true foes. Hold a moment longer Gamad, I will remove the corrosive water. That is a nasty burn though. Chev, can you provide him with some healing*?"  Voadam flicks his blade to clear it of acidic water. "*Let's take a step back Gamad, lest the serpent decide to be ornery*." Voadam cuts off a rag from his black robe to clean the blade and then the coin. Then invoking a magical cantrip Voadam gestures over his robe and the tears and rips weave themselves together until it is whole again. Once that is done he holds up the coin for the interested dwarf to inspect, a safe distance from the pool and its serpent.


----------



## SlagMortar (Jun 27, 2007)

Brakkus moves over to help Voadam keep an eye on the serpent, careful to go around any of the slug men.  "We should move over to this stone door while you inspect that.  It's safer than out here in the open and we can check out the door at the same time."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 28, 2007)

"Gamad, how is your hand?" Chev asks as he looks it over. "It doesn't look too bad, just a little blistering. Would you like me to see what I can do for healing or will you be able to handle it for now?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 28, 2007)

Voadam cleans his blade and the coin both.  When he judges it safe to handle with bare hands, the Green Wizard plucks the coin from its polishing rag and flips it over, all while Gamad leans over his shoulder with picqued interest.  

*Rolled a 1 on Gamad's spellcraft check.  Not an instant failure but not enough to know much. *  

If Voadam hadn't insisted on the coin being magical and scraping it from the murky pool with the short sword, Gamad might have missed the coin's magical property or dismissed it as a trick of the water.  To the untrained eye, the coin is a broad three inches in diameter with a milligrained beveled edge.  Inset in the center on one side is a dragon eating its tail.  On the other side of the coin rests an imprint of a great tree, its roots and limbs exposed.  Certainly, the coin is minted of no current ruling body or organization native to Teggest, nor are the imprints recognized by Chev, Gamad, or Voadam.  Brakkus, however, recognizes the tree, though not the wyrm eating its own tail.

*Rolled better on the Knowledge (arcana) check for Gamad.*

Gamad catches a glimpse of the back of the water snake as the creature surfaces yet again to feed on the algae floating on the pool's surface.  The creature looks inherently un-magical to his trained eye.  An eel, perhaps.  

Unmolested by the three slugs working the dung and mushroom heaps in the cavern, the foursome at length joins Maelicent inside the owlbear antechamber.  The gold coin illuminates the masonry of the chamber in soft peals of flickering gilt light.  The goblin, having called for the group then ducking back inside, stands in front of a large set of double stone doors at the end of a short arched hall.  Gamad recognizes dwarvish work when he sees it, and good quality at that.  The hands that hewed this stone were old, indeed; the seams are perfectly mated, and the doors' hinges dovetailed inside a silent floating style inset on the room's other side.  The doors open inward.  Devoid of any visible locking mechanism or even an inscription, just how to get the doors open remains a mystery.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 28, 2007)

*Gamad*

It's just a blister, I'll give it a day and a good wash and it will disappear.
Reply the dwarf and looks at the coin.
It is magic indeed, for what purpose, I don't know.

When they enter the stone chamber the dwarf gazes impressively at the big double doors and say.
Amazing … I wonder what for dwarves and this evil place, this is definitely a work of my kin, and impressive one indeed, this door opens inward and if my hunches are correct there must be a secret niche somewhere, with a lever of some kind, spread off and check for any secret compartments.

*Search stone +6


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 28, 2007)

Chev searches the room, doing his best to help the group find any niche or mechanism to open the door.

ooc - search +1


----------



## SlagMortar (Jun 28, 2007)

Brakkus aids in the search with a frown on his face.  "It appears this is more deeply embroiled in politics as well as demons.  It's funny, I never thought I was listening during those history lessons, but then something pops into your head.  That tree symbol is an old Gwyundian druid symbol used by the Bowermens.  Wierd bunch they are, but any noble with brains between his ears is more than happy to have a Bowermen in his court.  That coin was most likely a token to mark the bearer as a Bowermen, and no doubt that's where the light magic came from, though the serpent eating its tail doesn't fit.  Was that possibly stamped on the coin seperately from the original design?

"After seeing poor Lady Celine and now tokens of the Bowermens, I suspect this Rod may involve as many agents of this world as any other."


OOC:  Search +2


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 28, 2007)

Having successfully redirected the giant-kin's attention to the stone doors, Maelicent quietly and inconspicuously falls back to the shadows of the iron door. There the Gudwulf warrior hides himself along the cavern wall with an arrow drawn, keeping careful watch on the mushroom cave they'd just vacated for any suspicious activity occuring behind the group (Hide +13, taking 10; Spot & Listen +8, taking 20).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 28, 2007)

Maelicent stalks back to the iron door to keep watch.  Two of the giant slugs tarry at work, one close at hand to the north, the other further away to the south.  The third of the slugs, and the largest of their number, inches toward the iron door.  The slug's grey sensory stalks atop its head slowly wave in the moist air of the cavern.  Having approached from the south, the creature stops 15 feet from the iron door and, while it makes no threatening move toward Maelicent or the door, it does appear to be trailing after the party as a watchman might.

Inside the masonried room, after a careful search, the others find no stone pressure plate nor switch that will mechanically unlock the door.  Worse still, a loud crash issues from behind the stone doors and the shrill sounds of breaking glass and dim gutteral cackling fill the air.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 29, 2007)

Tempted to give the door a swift kick to see if it will open, Chev refrains. "Any other ideas. It sounds like there is someone behind there."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 29, 2007)

Voadam moves up and placing his hands on the door directly sees if it will move with straightforward force.

"*Druid political advisors eh? What more can you say of these Bowermen Brakkus? Strange in what way?*"


----------



## SlagMortar (Jun 29, 2007)

"Well, The Bowermen formed the head of some secretive druidic organization spread throughout the realms, but no one ever really knew too much about them.  There were always whisperings of them wielding strange and powerful magics, and everyone made sure to stay on their good side.  Other than that, I don't remember much more about them."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 29, 2007)

*Gamad*

Bah ... Druids, wild magic and nothing more.
Gamad inspect the walls, he must have been missed the secret niche and tries to locate it again.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 29, 2007)

From his spot in the shadow of the iron door, Maelicent offers an obvious suggestion to his giant-kin allies. *"Maybe y'all should juss have tha dwarf knock on yer dwarf-made door."*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 3, 2007)

Though the first slug does not give up watching over the goblin, dwarf, and three humans, neither does the creature nor any of its brethren appear solicitous of combat.  Gamad begins to mutter in frustration and, giving the antechamber a careful go-round once again, comes up empty handed on his second search for how to open the sealed stone doors.  A second wild crash and the harsh screech of metal scraping on a chalkboard echos from behind the doors.  The goblin's last suggestion, "Maybe y'all should juss have tha dwarf knock on yer dwarf-made door." hangs in the air.

[sblock=Gamad]Spellcraft.  Gamad's probably going to need some sort of spell to open the doors.  These are dwarvish doors, alright, but it isn't uncommon even for dwarves to barter with other races for arcane protection.  The fact that there is no obvious handle, no visible lock, and that the doors appear to be perfectly mated and sealed is, to Gamad's trained eye, indicative that magic is how they likely open.  That, or since he _is_ a dwarf, maybe he _could_ knock.   [/sblock]


----------



## SlagMortar (Jul 3, 2007)

"Come on!  Let's get this open.  There could be another victim on the other side!  Do I need to take it down with this pick?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 3, 2007)

*Gamad*

Ha ha ha…good one, take it with my pick.
The dwarf laughs and pulls his beard.
It’s a Dwarven made door, do you really think your pick will bring it down, maybe what the door needs is a dwarf to open it.
The dwarf approach the door and calls in his kin tongue
[sblock=Dwarven]
Open! Enter! Reveal! Open before me! Dwarf!
[/sblock]
Frustrated the dwarf knocks angrily on the metal door


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 3, 2007)

From his concealed vantage point, Maelicent turns his attention back to the nearby slug and offers the slime-covered creature a wry smirk and shake of his helmeted head. The mean-spirited goblin was privately enjoying the spectacle of a group of supposedly magic-savvy giant-kin wrestling impotently with a stone door.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 3, 2007)

Voadam pulls out the coin and in its superior illumination he inspects carefully for triggers or hatches.

+7 search.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 5, 2007)

With Maelicent snickering at the giant-kins' collective plight from his spot near the iron door and Voadam continuing to hunt for a trigger or opening mechanism, Gamad busily thunders on the closed double doors.  The crashing inside the room and the frequent sprays of broken glass cease, and are instead replaced by stony silence.  The doors do not, at first open, but after a long half-minute's wait, something heavy drags across the floor then is flung against the doors from the inside.  The heavy stone doors shudder at the blow as a filament's width of a crack appears at the doors' center seam.  While not large enough to peer through, the crack indicates that someone or perhaps something is attempting to open the doors by force from the inside.  While Voadam, Chev, Gamad, and Brakkus are standing nearby, the heavy dragging sound ensues a second time, only this time it seems to be moving slowly and away from the doors.

*We are not on initiative, but in the interest of clarification, I am providing one round's worth of actions to each of you.  Please declare what, if anything, you wish your character with his time to do at this juncture.*


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2007)

"*Llerg's bestial aspect! Get ready!"* Voadam casts mage armor then pulls out his crowbar.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 5, 2007)

In response to the loud pounding, the Gudwulf warrior emerges from the shadows near the great iron door and quickly darts back across the room (move action to N-5). Taking advantage of the available cover at the end of the hallway, Maelicent raises his bow and draws back its string to gently brush his cheek with the nocked arrows' black-feather fletching (readying an action to shoot at anything obviously threatening emerging through the stone doors, composite longbow +9 (1d6+1) Point Blank Shot & Precise Shot feats). The goblin offers his giant-kin allies a dry chuckle. *"Ya see? Tha simple stuff always works."*


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 6, 2007)

Holding both his shield and axe tight enough to whiten his knuckles, Chev gets to a position where any danger from the door would have to pass him before reaching the party. And he will make sure nothing can get to them. "I agree, Mael. I like simple."

ooc - ready attack action on any hostile creatures.


----------



## SlagMortar (Jul 6, 2007)

Brakkus shoulders up next to Chev if there's room.  He grips his guisarme in hand and prepares himself for a fight.  He glances at Gamad with a half smile, "I'll admit I couldn't have hit it quite that hard, but that sure looks like a crack forming in your Dwarven door."  His mirth quickly drowns in thoughts of what _could_ have hit the door that hard.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 6, 2007)

*Gamad*

[sblock=dwarven]
Cursed Dter, what ?!
[/sblock]
The albino backs away from the door.
Prepare yourselves, who knows what kind of demon wrecks the room behind this door. It could be a giant.
The dwarf takes position in the back, side to side with the goblin, his crossbow already with a bolt, the dwarf points his ranged weapon to the door


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2007)

Voadam spares a glance to see what the slugman accompanying the party is doing.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 26, 2007)

As the great stone doors creak with the strained effort of retaining whatever force pushes at them from inside, Maelicent is the first to spy an armored and scaled tail splay across the doors' widening crack.  Quickly loosing an arrow, Maelicent fires.  The goblin's black-fletched projectile flies through the air and embeds itself into the creature's hardened dull green flesh, dealing 7 points of damage.

Brakkus, also quick to react, alerts to the green threat behind the doors when the Gudwulf's arrow streaks past his mid-section.  Moving into position with his guisarme and poking the head of the polearm through the narrow crack in the door, Brakkus is a hair too slow; ere he can lend the full brunt of his strength to his jab, the creature reacts to Maelicent's hit with the arrow and, roaring, swings its tail out of reach.

Cursing something short and vehement in his mother tongue, Gamad switches to common.  "Prepare yourselves, who knows what kind of demon wrecks the room behind this door. It could be a giant!"  The dwarf, who had earlier trained his crossbow at the groaning doors, fires off his readied shot.  Though the tail of the creature no longer abutts the doors, Gamad's bolt hits true, dealing 7 points of damage to a now enraged beast.

The creature, who had turned from the door after being hit by Maelicent's arrow, now turns back for a charge.  Thundering footsteps quake the flagstone floor in the wide hallway where the group stands.  At the terminus of the creature's charge, everyone catches sight of a long toothy maw just as the creature whips its tail to the side.  With an echoing boom that fractures the right door at its dovetailed hinges, the green-skinned creature at last breaks free of its imprisonment.  In the dust and rubble where the right door door once stood is a crocodile.  Some 20 feet long and with eyes that glitter with aggressive malice, the crocodile opens its maw in challenge and snarls silently at the group.  Two double rows of large sharp teeth, well-honed with youth, shine into the flickering light shed by Voadam's coin.

Once the croc breaks free of the right door, Chev swings but misses.  Voadam looks wildly over his shoulder and spies the slug turning away from the confusion at the end of the hall.  The creature had been watching the group of interlopers but now appears to be retreating in slow but steady fashion back into the mushroom cavern.  Wasting no time, Voadam quickly armors himself with _mage armor_.

*Initiative:
Maelicent 19
Brakkus 19
Gamad 15
Beast 14
Voadam 13
Chev 13*


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 26, 2007)

Not wanting to draw the beast's attention by moving unnecessarily, the Gudwulf warrior maintains his kneeling position next to the corner behind which he's taken cover and quickly draws a second black fletched arrow. Nocking the arrow and drawing his bow's string back to his cheek in one fluid motion, Maelicent quickly aims, exhales and looses the missile at the large growling reptile. Sucking in a quick breath, the goblin is already drawing and nocking a second arrow as the thrumming bowstring slaps against his right forearm's bracer. With the arrow's fletching tickling his cheek, the goblin once more exhales, aims and looses a second arrow towards the slavering monster's green hide. (Full attack action, composite longbow +7/+7 (1d6+1) as a full round action. Multishot, Point Blank Shot & Precise Shot feats)


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2007)

"*Jormungandr's spawn!" * Voadam gestures and a white dart of ice springs from his hand to course towards the large target that is the beast.

ray of frost +4 ranged touch attack 1d3 cold damage.

If the beast instead moves to threaten the wizard and he can't back up out of the danger zone then Voadam will draw his damaged sword and stab the beast in the eye, +4 melee 1d6+2 19-20.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 26, 2007)

With the strength of Narn in his arms, Chev brings his battleaxe down with a powerful stroke.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 27, 2007)

*Gamad*

Gamad keeps his position not far from the Gudwulf warrior, inspecting the situation quickly, the dwarf decides to dazzle the big croc and give his companions a moment breath and precious time to subjugate the creature.

*Flare


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 5, 2007)

...bumping so that we don't loose the thread.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 20, 2007)

All:  Please check in at the OOC.

*************************************Start of Round 1************************************

Not wanting to draw the beast's attention by moving unnecessarily, Maelicent maintains his kneeling position next to the corner behind which he's taken cover and quickly draws a second black-fletched arrow. Nocking the arrow and drawing his bow's string back to his cheek in one fluid motion, Maelicent quickly aims, exhales and looses the missile at the large growling reptile. Sucking in a quick breath, the goblin is already drawing and nocking a second arrow as the thrumming bowstring slaps against his right forearm's bracer. With the arrow's fletching tickling his cheek, the goblin once more exhales, aims and looses a second arrow towards the slavering monster's green hide.  To the Gudwulf's satisfaction, the first arrow joins its brother in the crocodile's hide, striking true for 2 points of damage.  The second arrow, however, misses and skitters to a harmless stop, intact, quite some ways from the crocodile.

With the left arm of the double set of stone doors hanging open and the right side of the former door crushed to rubble on the flagstone floor, Brakkus takes advantage of the newfound room and pointedly lunges at the green-skinned crocodile with his guisarme.  The polearm's sharp blade lances through the creature's tough outer hide, exposing thick knots of red fleshed-muscle beneath and dealing 8 points of damage.

Standing his ground toward the end of the hall approaching the remaining lone stone door, Gamad casts a magical cantrip and points at the crocodile.  A quick burst of light flashes in front of the crocodile, causing the creature to piggishly blink for a moment.  All together too soon, however, the crocodile blinks a last time and resumes its attention on smashing its way to freedom.

Backing up five feet, the giant crocodile displays the full brunt of its mass.  Despite the stout youth evident in the crocodile's pearly teeth, the creature bears obvious signs of ill treatment; one side of the beast's head, near its left eye, is battered and bruised.  Pus leaks from a laceration along its dragon-scaled spine, and it appears to be missing perhaps as much as a third of the end of its tail.  Holes on the creature's left fetlock gape where claws should be.  The crocodile, unnaturally large particularly for its young age, again opens its toothed maw and silently roars.  Though the creature backed up moments ago, it again goes on the attack.  With the hugeness of the crocodile's snout, both Brakkus and Chev realize that the beast has the advantage of reach; it appears that the crocodile long maw serves almost as nearly as does Brakkus's polearm.  Foregoing an attack on Chev, the massive crocodile sets to work bashing its snouth against the remaining stone door.  Brakkus, left to stand slightly behind the door, finds himself an inadvertant target as the crocodile repeatedly bashes its head against the door.  The door, however, proves the better of the pair and stoutly withstands the creature's onslaught.

"Jormungandr's spawn!" Voadam gestures, causing a white dart of ice to spring from his hand and course toward the large beast.  The ice dart misses wide, shattering loudly into several shards against the door's lintel and landing atop Chev's head.

With the strength of Narn in his arms, Chev brings his battleaxe down with a powerful stroke.  The axe arcs downward and slams with a crunch into the crocodile's bruised eye, dealing 4 points of damage.

*Initiative:
Maelicent 19
Brakkus 19
Gamad 15
Beast 14
Voadam 13
Chev 13*


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 20, 2007)

Holding his shield tightly to deflect any possible blows from the crocodiles maw, Chev continues to swing his axe at the beast.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2007)

"*Hel*." Voadam curses his miscast spell and draws a dart from his quiver. He hurls it over Chev's shoulder at the dragon-scaled beast's back with as much force as he can muster as he switches from magic to barbed steel.

Darts +4 thrown 1d4+2 20'RI (+2 vs. Evil outsiders)


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 21, 2007)

With reflexes and discipline honed from years of goblin military training, Maelicent continues firing a steady stream of black fletched arrows past the front rank of his gang-mates and into the rampaging behemoth's armored hide. (Full attack action, composite longbow +7/+7 (1d6+1) as a full round action. Multishot, Point Blank Shot & Precise Shot feats)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 21, 2007)

*Gamad*

Cursed Dter … look at that filthy croc.
Lack of effective spells is causing Gamad to use his already loaded Crossbow.
The dwarf points and shots, hoping to hit the big sized target.

Range Attack +4


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 21, 2007)

With reflexes and discipline honed from years of goblin military training, Maelicent continues firing a steady stream of black-fletched arrows past the front rank of his gang mates into the rampaging behemoth's armored hide. The goblin's second shot seems cursed to miss; while the first arrow faithfully finds its mark and deals 4 points of damage, the second arrow glances off the row of protective plates that march the length of the crocodile's back, then splinters into two nigh useless halves. 

Not wanting to be flattened by the crocodile's attempts to bash through the remaining stone door, Brakkus steps backward five feet then once again lunges forward with his polearm.  The burly fighter's aim is true and the guisarme slashes open a wound good for 6 points of damage.

"Cursed Dter … look at that filthy croc."  Lacking effective spells, Gamad falls to relying on his crossbow.  Hoping to hit the giant target, the dwarf levies his crossbow and shoots but misses.  The bolt misses Voadam by a hair and lands harmlessly intact within the room beyond the behemoth.

The crocodile leaves off bashing the stone door and commences going after Chev.  The beast flexes its hefty tail as if to lash at Chev but, finding no room to manuever, instead opens its maw and snaps its hulking jaws fast around the cleric's off-arm shoulder.  Two rows of razored teeth incise the muscle and connective tissue of Chev's upper torso; the teeth make short work the bone offered in resistance, grinding through Chev like a hot knife through butter for 18 points of damage.

"Hel." Voadam curses his miscast spell and draws a dart from his quiver. He hurls it over Chev's shoulder at the dragon-scaled beast's back with as much force as he can muster as he switches from magic to barbed steel.  Though the dart misses, it lands unharmed across the room.  

*I have Chev at 1/19 HP.  Let me know if you'd like to change your previously declared action.*


*Initiative:
Maelicent 19
Brakkus 19
Gamad 15
Beast 14
Voadam 13
Chev 13*


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 21, 2007)

ooc: change action? yes please

With the courage of Narn flowing through his bones, Chev is not one to back away from a fight. Instead he opts to use the healing power of his god to close his wounds and continue the fight. 

[sblock=OOC]Casting Cure Light Wounds defensively in place of Bless +14 to Concentration check when casting defensively and then continue to attack the croc the following round[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 21, 2007)

With the air around him thick with arrows, bolts, and a dart, and the crocodile's maw born down on his shoulder, Chev quickly works with his good hand to discretely cast a curative spell upon himself.  As the flesh in his wounds knits anew, the crocodile releases its grasp on Chev and prepares for yet another forceful bite.

*Concentration check result of 27.  Worshippers of Narn receive maximized healing, for a total of 9 HP restored.*

*All:  please declare for Round 3.*


----------



## SlagMortar (Aug 21, 2007)

After two successful strikes and the bevy of other wounds the beast has sustained, Brakkus can see it is not striking the beast that is difficult, but striking through its tough skin and into its vitals.  Brakkus steps into position again and swings his guisarme down with all his might.

OOC:  
I believe Brakkus is uninjured as yet.
Power attack for 2.  Attack +4, Damage 2d4+8


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2007)

Voadam steps forward drawing his wand as he moves. He invokes the magic endowed by the Johan church crafters and a divine glow emanates from the wand, transferring to the wounded Chev with magical healing power when he touches its tip to the priest's back.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2007)

Voadam steps forward drawing his wand as he moves. He invokes the magic endowed by the Johan church crafters and a divine glow emanates from the wand, transferring to the wounded Chev with magical healing power as the Green Wizard aids the battle priest.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 22, 2007)

Quickly drawing and nocking another arrow, the Gudwulf warrior takes aim once more at the green behemoth clamping down on the giant-kin priest's arm. For a moment the pair's wild flailing prevents the goblin from safely loosing his arrow. Finally, as the human tears free and stumbles back to cast a spell, Maelicent let's loose the arrow through the newly opened gap between the pair. Smoothly nocking a second arrow to his bow string, the goblin once more takes aim just as the polearm wielding giant-kin decides to fall back right into his line of fire. Pausing for a split second, Maelicent waits for Brakkus to lunge forward once more before loosing his next missile. (Full attack action, composite longbow +7/+7 (1d6+1) as a full round action. Multishot, Point Blank Shot & Precise Shot feats)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 22, 2007)

*Gamad*

That will do the trick.
The Albino thinks quickly while moving back (5ft. to P4).
He pulls out a scroll from his case and read it out aloud
Cat's yawn and dog's bark, let that bolt to hit his mark.

*True Strike scroll, for my next attack.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 22, 2007)

Quickly drawing and nocking another arrow, the Gudwulf warrior takes aim once more at the green behemoth clamping down on the giant-kin priest's arm. For a moment the pair's wild flailing prevents the goblin from safely loosing his arrow. Finally, as the human tears free and stumbles back to cast a spell, Maelicent lets loose the arrow through the newly opened gap between Chev and the crocodile, hitting the crocodile for 5 points of damage.  Smoothly nocking a second arrow to his bow string, the goblin once more takes aim just as the polearm wielding giant-kin decides to fall back right into his line of fire. Pausing for a split second, Maelicent waits for Brakkus to lunge forward once more before loosing his next missile.  Unlike the two before it, this arrow hits true, sinking into the croc all the way to the projectile's black fletching, and dealing 2 points of damage as the tip comes out the bottom side of the beast's upper left leg.

After two successful strikes and the bevy of other wounds the beast has sustained, Brakkus can see it is not striking the beast that is difficult, but striking through its tough skin and into its vitals. Brakkus steps into position again and swings his guisarme down with all his might, this time missing as the crocodile curls its body reflexively after being hit twice with Maelicent's arrows.

"That will do the trick," the albino dwarf thinks quickly while moving backward five feet to relative safety.  Simultaneously pulling out a scroll from his case and reading aloud while extracting a fresh bolt, Gamad intones, "Cat's yawn and dog's bark, let that bolt to hit his mark!"  Touching the bolt, Gamad finds that the projectile flashes white in a burst of light then goes dim, its metal casings flashing dull once again in the shadowy light given off in the antechamber by Voadam's coin.

Determined to chew its way free, the crocodile bites Chev a second time, ripping out an enormous quivering section of the battle priest's innards good for 16 points of damage.  The smell of offal fills the narrow hall as the crocodile swallows its fresh meal of blood and guts, and, bleeding profusely, Chev falls unconscious to the flagstone floor, his axe landing with a tink beside him.  

*Chev is at -6 HP.* 

Resolute despite the woe to befall Chev, Voadam steps forward, drawing his wand as he moves. At Voadam's approach, the crocodile hisses bloody innards and reaches over the fallen Chev to bite at the newcomer.  Voadam dodges the crocodile's lunge and, splattered by Chev's half-chewed intestines, with but a word invokes the magic endowed by the Johan church crafters, and a divine glow emanates from the wand, which the Green Wizard transfers to the wounded Chev.  The worst of Chev's wounds close, but a large area of ghastly white skin thinly covering the bite is all that holds death from the priest.  Chev is healed for 7 HP of damage and wakes on the floor, his axe within arm's reach, at 1 HP.


*Initiative:
Maelicent 19
Brakkus 19
Gamad 15
Beast 14
Voadam 13
Chev 13*


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 23, 2007)

Wounded and bleeding profusely Chev works his hardest to make sure the croc doesn't take another bite from his flesh.

[sblock=ooc]FULL DENFENSE PLEASE!   [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 23, 2007)

*Gamad*

Die Croc demon!
Call the deformed one and release a bolt, hoping to nail the projectile metal ammo into the croc's good eye. Now that a striking spell is upon the bolt, the dwarf aims as good as he can.

Range Attack +24 _true strike_


----------



## SlagMortar (Aug 23, 2007)

"Chev, no!  Blasted, crazed brute!  Take this!" Brakkus cries as he continues to rain down blows on the demented creature.

OOC:  
Power attack for 2. Attack +4, Damage 2d4+8


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 23, 2007)

Maelicent takes advantage of the gap opened up by Chev's downfall to loose the next two arrows in his steady barrage of black fletched arrows. (Full attack action, composite longbow +7/+7 (1d6+1) as a full round action. Multishot, Point Blank Shot & Precise Shot feats)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 23, 2007)

Maelicent takes advantage of the gap opened up by Chev's downfall to loose the next two arrows in his steady barrage of black-fletched arrows.  Though the first arrow deflects off the beast's gnarled hide and somersaults unharmed in the air landing somewhere out of sight off to the right, Maelicent's second shot embeds into the crocodile's upper torso with a solid thwack, good for 7 points of damage.

"Chev, no! Blasted, crazed brute! Take this!" Brakkus cries as he continues to rain down blows on the demented creature.  The crocodile thrashes wildly and snarls at Brakkus as the burly fighter misses.

"Die Croc demon!" Calls the deformed Gamad, who, hoping to nail the projectile metal ammo into the croc's good eye, releases an imbued bolt.   A shower of magical white sparks splatters as the bolt hits true, striking the crocodile in its remaining good eye next to one of Maelicent's arrows.  Maelicent's arrow snaps in twain as the beast's entire eye caves in, leaving a ragged and seeping hole from which clear viscous liquid oozes.  Bolt hits for 3 points of damage.

Lacking its one remaining good eye and pinned with arrows and bolts like a spring bull in a Navarran ampitheater, the crocodile leavies a violent death rage at the lone obstacle standing in its direct path, Brakkus.  Though large, the beast is quick and snakes its neck forward to bite at Brakkus.  The deadly rows of teeth that brought Chev to the floor chomp down on Brakkus's upper torso and shoulder, ripping through muscle for 13 points of damage. 

Seeing Chev conscious but still gravely wounded, Voadam again activates his wand and calls upon the superior body of arcane lore so deftly wielded by the wand artisans of Johan.  Once the wand's tip glows with green fyre, Voadam transfers the charge to Chev, who is healed for 8 points of damage.  

Wounded but not bleeding as profusely as before, Chev remains on the floor and works his hardest to make sure the croc doesn't take another bite from his flesh.


*Initiative:
Maelicent 19
Brakkus 19
Gamad 15
Beast 14
Voadam 13
Chev 13*


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 24, 2007)

The constant thrumming of the Gudwulf warrior's bowstring is a steady counterpoint to the random reptilian roars and muttered oaths bouncing around the chamber. Maelicent's next two shots are timed to coincide with the dragon-kin's anticipated lunge towards Brakkus; being directed towards the monster's long exposed neck. (Full attack action, composite longbow +7/+7 (1d6+1) as a full round action. Multishot, Point Blank Shot & Precise Shot feats)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2007)

"*Chev, pull back if you can man!*" Once again Voadam draws on the church-wrought wand to heal the priest then pulls back to clear him a path.

alternatively depending on if this will not provoke an AoO.

"*Hang on Chev!*" Voadam reaches towards the prone cleric and grabs him by the arm, dragging him back to relative safety if he can.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 24, 2007)

Hoping that the focus of the giant crocodile on Brakkus is enough to allow Chev to safely withdraw, he welcomes Voadam's assistance in the matter.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 24, 2007)

*Gamad*

_What now?_
The deformed dwarf pulls out a ceramic flask and moves forward (To O6) .
_Hope this will do._
He thinks, points and throws the flask on the big crocs, hoping the content to burn the croc's flesh upon hit.

*Flask of Acid, Ranged Touch attack +4


----------



## SlagMortar (Aug 24, 2007)

Brakkus does his best to fight of the croc's snapping jaws.  The beast keeps taking wounds and keeps on attacking.  Brakkus only hopes a few more blows are enough to bring it down.  He knows he can not withstand its jaws for much longer.

OOC:
Power attack for 2. Attack +4, Damage 2d4+8


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 24, 2007)

The constant thrumming of the Gudwulf warrior's bowstring is a steady counterpoint to the random reptilian roars and muttered oaths bouncing around the chamber. Maelicent's next two shots are timed to coincide with the dragon-kin's anticipated lunge towards Brakkus.  Directing his shots against the monster's exposed neck as the beast cranes forward to snap at Brakkus, both of Maelicent's arrows arc overhead and, in rapid succession, hit the crocodile precisely as aimed.  Despite the Gudwulf's accuracy, the second shot proves unnecessary; the first arrow sinks to its feathers in the behemoth's neck for 7 points of damage.  With the fire of life dying the crocodile's murky left eye, the great carnivore's movements slow.  By the time Maelicent's second arrow hits true beside its twin, the crocodile's head falls crashing to the floor.  

Though the crocodile serves as an ample jamb lying as it does in the doorway, glimpses of the room beyond reveal quarried stone walls fashioned of well-masonried rock laid into a hexagon.  The visible bits of the far walls have tattered shelving and the floor nearer the doors at hand looks to be littered with broken glass.  Brass cages of sizes varying from diminuitive to large hang from the ceiling or are fixed to the floor, empty of their former occupants.


*Well done!  End of initiative, please post at will.*


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 24, 2007)

Having fallen into a steady rhythm, Maelicent draws, nocks and aims yet another black fletched arrow before the giant crocodile's head collapses to the ground. Momentarily surprised by the end of the pitched battle, the Gudwulf warrior pauses with the fletching of the arrow brushing his cheek before he tentatively relaxes the tension in the bowstring and lets out a tense breath. Suddenly his arms feel very heavy. Looking around, the goblin slowly rises from his kneeling position behind the corner and takes a few tentative steps forward. *"Ayeah. First giant demon-spiders an now a green dragon. What'll it be next?..."*

Leaving the giant-kin to tend to their own, the Gudwulf warrior swiftly clambers up over the giant carcass to secure the room beyond. Bow and arrow at the ready, the goblin pauses and begins to turn in place, carefully scanning this new chamber. (Spot +8, Listen +8, taking 20) As he does so, Maelicent will slowly creep around the area gathering up the errant missiles littering the floor.


----------



## SlagMortar (Aug 24, 2007)

Brakkus draws a deep breath and then turns to give Maelicent a compliment on his marksmenship.  The goblin has already burst forward and is climbing over the croc before he has a chance.  Instead, he moves to block the rest of the door way in case something moves passed Maelicent from inside the room.  He says without turning around, "How's Chev?  Is he alright?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 25, 2007)

*Gamad*

That was something …
The dwarf sighs and relaxes now that the big reptilian creature finally subjugated.
He goes over to inspect the giant lizard while trying to pull his bolt from her eye.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 25, 2007)

Seeing the massive beast slowly fall, Chev just lays on the ground moaning from the pain of having his innards torn out. Lying on his back, he responds to Brakkus's question. "Aye. I'm as alright as one can be after something like that."

Reaching over for his dropped axe, Chev continues to lie there for a moment as the others look into the room beyond.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2007)

Voadam sheathes his wand. "*Your insides are back inside, that's an important first step. Nice archery Maelicent. Do you see the Rod? If the beast ate it I don't look forward to gutting it to check the stomach. Gods the beast was mauled, claws torn out, eye blind, an ugly brute*." Voadam holds up his light coin to provide more illumination for the goblin.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 27, 2007)

Maelicent scuttles over the giant crocodile's carcass to secure the room beyond.  An arrow at the ready, the goblin does a careful turn of the hexagon-shaped stone room.  Two of his arrows lie intact to the right, and a third arrow is splintered into two nearly useless fragments.  One of Voadam's darts lies at hand to the left, and directly behind the crocodile's jagged spiked tail lies an intact bolt that misfired from Gamad's crossbow.  

Other than the dishevelled mess within the room, three sets of double stone doors lie closed to the north, south, and east respectively.  While the doors are much like the set bashed open by the crocodile, they differ in one marked aspect; each sports a rune some five feet in diameter that has been carefully detailed both with awl and chisel and paint.  The rune itself is bold and, though obviously antiquated, draws the eye.  In the center of each runic diameter, in a bas relief indentation, lies a large brilliantly-hued gem.  The door rune to the north sports a golden gem that glitters as fiercely as the noonday sun during the month of Reven.  In the rune gracing the southern doors is a gem azure as the deepest reaches of the most pristine mountain lake, cold, wondrous, and pure.  Forward, to the east, the grass-hued stone lying dead in the center of the rune is the largest of the three.  Though the green stone does not glitter as fiercely as does the canary-colored gem, nor does it speak of pastoral scenes of lakeside peace, the stone is verdant, alive with life.  When Maelicent steps into the hexagonal chamber, a low thrum issues from the eastern doors.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 27, 2007)

Relaxing somewhat, Maelicent steps lightly over the broken glass littering the floor. Hunkering down the goblin uses an iron-gauntleted hand to search through the shards in an attempt to determine what they once formed. The Gudwulf warrior next walks around the chamber to investigate the room's various cages for hints of what they may once have contained. He then completes his survey of the chamber by studying what remains of the tattered shelving hanging along the far wall. (Search +0) *"Thar's plenty o junk aroun tha place, but no sign o' yer magic stick. Tha markins an glowin gems on tha doors sure look queer. Ayeah. Dis one's even a hummin queerly..."*


----------



## SlagMortar (Aug 28, 2007)

Brakkus nurses his shoulder as he scrambles over the crocodile corpse and into the room, but does not complain given how much worse Chev's wounds were.  "Winter, Spring, and Summer.  The beast must have destroyed the gemstone for Fall.  But why was a humongous lizard guarding it?  And who mistreated the lizard so badly?  And why is spring humming?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 28, 2007)

Finally standing from the battle, Chev quietly prays to Narn and some of his wounds close up further.

With a deep breathe he joins the others in examining the doors.

[sblock=ooc]Swapping out Shield of Faith for another _cure light_[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2007)

"*Gamad, was this the chamber from your vision?"* Voadam holds up the light coin to aid in the searching and peers around himself as well.

(search +7).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 28, 2007)

*Gamad*

Let me see that.
Gamad circles the big dead beast and into the room, when inside he inspect the content and structure of the room


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 29, 2007)

Maelicent uses an iron-gauntleted hand to sift through the shards of glass and pottery littering the floor for some hint of what the broken bits might once have formed.  The goblin finds several shards of glass have queer etchings scribed on them in the common tongue, all set next to measurement dashes of varying increment.  The glass containers look to have been used largely for measuring things, while the pottery shards look to be the remnant of more mundane storage containers.  Standing up and crossing the room to search the tattered shelving, Maelicent finds only more of the same broken instrumentation and one treasure--a long glass dropper that somehow managed to escape destruction.  Fashioned of murky smoke-hued glass some ten inches long and perhaps half an inch in diameter, the dropper is fixed with a rubber squeeze on one end; when Maelicent pinches the rubber end, air blows out the dropper's opposite end.  

Nursing his shoulder, Brakkus scrambles over the crocodile corpse into the room to join the goblin amidst the wreckage.  After standing up on his own two legs, Chev quietly prayers to Narn.  By the grace of the Father of Battle, some of the worst of Chev's wounds heal and the skin covering his stomach reknits itself anew.  

*Cure spells are automatically maximized for priests of Narn.  No need to roll--Chev gets 11 HP back.*

Voadam and Gamad join Maelicent, Brakkus, and Chev inside the hexagonal chamber.  The quintet sets to casting a disparaging eye round the room.  Cued by the burnt edges of some of the shelving and the fine layer of gritty black ash coating nearly everything within the chamber save for a large swath of the stone floor where the crocodile obviously slid past, Maelicent is the first to notice the blackened scorch marks on the ceiling.  Voadam soon arrives at the same alarming conclusion: the room has burnt, though not recently.  That, and the crocodile did not originate in this chamber--its tracks all too readily point toward the set of blue be-gemmed double doors on the southern wall.  

The thrumming noise of the green gemstone grows louder of its own accord, so much so that the broken bits of glass and splinters of wood rattle from their perch on the floor and the companions feel their teeth bounce.

When Gamad steps inside the hexagonal chamber, the gnawing suspicion suggested by Voadam that this is a room of which he's dreamt is confirmed; this chamber is the laboratory visited by Gamad in the heat of his dreams.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 29, 2007)

*Gamad*

It is the laboratory I saw in my vision.
The dwarf replies and twitches his face in pain as he rubs the blister on his palm again.
Unknowingly he begins to clean the room, the mess and broken glass are too much for him, he swipe the floor with his boots and tries to clear the broken vials and glasses as close as he can to the wall ... for easy collecting later. he tries to turn tables and fix shelves … until he realizes what he do.
Hmmm ... Look at the mess, if we clean it, it will be easier to search for the second segment, now it could be metallic, wooden, ceramic or even glass. We don't know how the second segment is going to look like.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 29, 2007)

With only knowing he is looking for a rod segment that could be made of any material, Chev goes about searching the room. Every so often he will hold up a piece of material that could be viewed as an oddly shaped rod and turns to the others. "Is this it? How about this? Maybe this?"


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 29, 2007)

Having completed his survey of the queer room and seeing the giant-kin having finally arrived to investigate themselves, Maelicent turns to head back the way he came, happy to put some distance between himself and the queerly humming portal. As he passes them, the goblin hands Gammad his errant bolt and Voadam his twin darts. Maelicent pauses briefly in front of the green wizard to also show the giant-kin the odd smoked-glass dropper he's found. Giving the rubber bulb on its tip a few quick squeezes to show the device's peculiar function to the human, the goblin asks: *"Dis ting aint yer magic stick right?"* The Gudwulf Warrior seems mildly fretful that Voadam might disagree.

Assuming Voadam dismisses the glass instrument, the goblin will tuck it into the quiver at his hip and move to investigate the dragon's carcass and the doors it burst through, curious to see if they held a fourth gem stone (Search 0, taking 20).


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> As he passes them, the goblin hands Gammad his errant bolt and Voadam his twin darts. Maelicent pauses briefly in front of the green wizard to also show the giant-kin the odd smoked-glass dropper he's found. Giving the rubber bulb on its tip a few quick squeezes to show the device's peculiar function to the human, the goblin asks: *"Dis ting aint yer magic stick right?"* The Gudwulf Warrior seems mildly fretful that Voadam might disagree.



"Thank you Maelicent," Voadam says as he takes back his darts and returns them to his quiver. He inspects the glass dropper "*No, the Seven Rods are fragments of one original piece. I would expect them to be similar in appearance. We have the smallest fragment and so the one we are looking for would be bigger than the wand Gamad now bears. I would hazard that this was an alchemical tool, though I am not well versed in that art. It is Gamad's area of expertise. Maelicent, do you have any skinning knives on you appropriate for gutting the beast? Gods that humming sets my bones on edge. I can hardly think of a purpose for these gems or their magic*."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 29, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior slides the eyedropper into the quiver at his hip for safekeeping and tosses his head dismissively over his shoulder towards Gamad. *"Tha's wha I figured, but yer fool dwarf thar's goin on about it bein made of o purty much anythin."* Turning his attention to the giant reptile, Maelicent pulls a hunting knife out of his boot. *"Yaw. I gots knives a plenty. Was gonna pry tha dragon's fangs out. Why? Ya wants one?"*


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Turning his attention to the giant reptile, Maelicent pulls a hunting knife out of his boot. *"Yaw. I gots knives a plenty. Was gonna pry tha dragon's fangs out. Why? Ya wants one?"*




"*The beast has a big maw, it could have swallowed the rod. We may need to carve open its gullet*." Voadam appears distracted by the humming still. "*Gamad, how's your hand? We can try wrapping it in wet cloths to give you some protection if you use the Rod to again find the next piece. We should have found it by now from the visions. Maelicent, do you see any other tracks besides the thrashings of the beast? We need to know if someone slipt in and took the Rod and left the beast to cover their tracks.*"


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 29, 2007)

*"Ya want I should gut tha thin? That'll take a bit. Can't ya use yer magic ta tell if its in thar fer sure?"* Maelicent looks around the destroyed chamber. *"I's can track a field mouse through a swamp in tha pourin rain; aint so easy ta follow boot heels on a cobbled floor, an not through a pile o junk like this. Yer dragon came from tha south doors thar, and not too long ago at that. If somebody let er out, he might be in thar. Don't think tha door shut itself behind the dragon afer it came in."*

Maelicent returns to investigating the collapsed stone door for a fourth gem.

OOC: I'm assuming that Mael's thorough search of the room didn't reveal any such tracks; so either he's incapable of finding them or there just aren't any. CB?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 29, 2007)

Maelicent shifts his attention to the wreckage surrounding the dead crocodile.  With the behemoth lying as it is dead in the doorway, whatever might be trapped beneath the creature is lost to sight for the moment, but a quick glance at the inside of the cracked door tells the goblin and whomever else cares to look that these doors bore no rune.

While Chev casts about, holding up various and sundry items asking if each in turn is the Rod, he nears the eastern doors.  At his approach, the emerald darkens and becomes cloudy.  A maelstrom inside the gem swirls and eddies in fascinating patterns.  Chev's eyes swim and his head goes giddy at the beautiful and enticing pattern within the depths of the gem.  Shaking off his enthrallment and turning away from the enchanting gem for a bare moment, Chev hears a crack coming from the eastern doors.  The green gem flashes tempestously and a hairline crack forms lengthwise down the broad diameter of the bauble.  

The thrumming grows steadily louder with anticipation, straining the senses and begins to rumble loose bits of mortar and char from the ceiling. 

[sblock=Gamad, Voadam]Knowledge (arcana) check results: Gamad 12, Voadam 11.  There is definitely magic in the green gem, though of what quality neither Gamad nor Voadam is able to discern.[/sblock]

[sblock=Brakkus]Sense motive (natural) 20.  Just now Chev had the look of a young virgin being charmed out of his coin purse by a commonly pretty but wizened whore with little to no intent of reciprocation.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 29, 2007)

Seeing no rune on the felled doors, Maelicent steps back over the reptile carcass into the hallway beyond the portal. Once there the Gudwulf warrior examines the head and maw of the green dragon, sizing up his kill for parts worth harvesting and possible trophies. With dagger in hand, the goblin begins prying out the large fangs lining the creature's maw (Survival +8).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 29, 2007)

*Gamad*

Let me see that.
Gamad inspect the Glass dropper.
Interesting but fragile, it will be useful for a potion maker, let me wrap it in a cloth.

When Chev “turn on” the gem, Gamad turns and calls.
Foul magic! Cover the gem immediately. Do not look into it until I’ll check for any magical auras around here.

ooc: Is the gem big? Can we cover it with something, a piece of cloth maybe?


----------



## SlagMortar (Aug 30, 2007)

"Chev, are you alright?  Step back from the gem!  I think the gem tried to control you in some way.  For a moment there, you looked just like my brother Sven when one of the maiden's of the court was turning him into a fool.  There's some foul magic in that gem, and I don't like that humming one bit.  I agree with Mael, that beast didn't shut the door on its own.  Let's try the south."  He makes no move toward the door himself though, being too set in the mindset of a soldier.  With all the mysteries present, he is certainly not in a position to command.

If a cloak or the piece of shelving from the room can't be used to cover the gem, Brakkus offers his tower shield if it is tall enough.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 30, 2007)

"I feel fine. I felt enthralled and enticed by the gem for a second there, but everything seems to be alright." Chev says as he walks away from the door rubbing his temples. "But be careful, I heard some cracking coming from that door."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2007)

"*The mysteries of this chamber and that damnable thrumming will have to wait. We go south*." Voadam calls the priest over for a moment though. "*Chev hold a moment, the beast did worse than the horned rabbits, your clothes are in shreds, her*e." Voadam makes a few quick magical gestures and the priest's raiments mend themselves back together.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 30, 2007)

Seeing no rune on the felled doors, Maelicent steps back over the reptile carcass into the hallway beyond the portal. Once there the Gudwulf warrior examines the head and maw of the green dragon, sizing up his kill for parts worth harvesting and possible trophies.  The teeth might make good armor spikes, and the hide, once tanned, would make an interesting shield or a worthy suit of armor.

[sblock=Maelicent]You asked if Maelicent's search of the hexagonal chamber revealed additional tracks other than those left by the crocodile.  The crocodile came through the southern doors and, judging by the wrecked glass and broken shelves, damaged the room trying to escape.  Maelicent didn't locate any other sets of prints or tracks in the hexagonal chamber.  The southern doors are sealed.  The crocodile is neither charred nor burnt but the hexagonal chamber very obviously sustained fire damage.[/sblock]

Gamad calls for the green gem in the eastern doors to be covered then, to the retreating back of Maelicent, calls for the dropper.  Too late, however, as the goblin is already purposefully clambering back over the behemoth skulking in the door ere Gamad can reach for the glass dropper.

Warning Chev away from the thrumming green gem, Brakkus hangs an errant bit of half-burned rag over the green gem, but the cloth finds no purchase and fall off.  Propping his tower shield on top of a bit of rubble and laying the shield against the rune and the gem inset in the eastern door, Brakkus suggests the southern portal be tried but makes no move in that direction.  Thusly warned but truth be told already feeling himself out of the sway of the green gem, Chev walks away from the eastern doors rubbing his temples.  Voadam strides forward toward Chev on long legs and, casting prestidigitation, magically mends Chev's outer garments.  At Voadam's command, Chev's clothing mends its tears and holes, blood rinses away, and the grime of travel dissipate from the battle priest.  Clean, dry, and well-garbed, Chev stands near the center of the chamber alongside Voadam when a loud CRACK! reports from the eastern doors.  

Unsteady on its pile of detritus, Brakkus's tower shield falls to the side.  From a point in the center of the green gem's swirling inner maelstrom, hairline fractures race outward as the gem fissures into six jagged shards, two of which fall to the floor and break as glass into disparate pieces.  From the dead center of the gem's former diameter issues a pea-sized bead of light that streaks to the unerring middle of the hexagonal chamber.  Ere anyone can blink, the bead explodes.  Blossoms of fire wreath the chamber, issuing outward in a 20-foot-radius halo of fire that melts unalloyed metal in its path, shattters exposed glass, and licks at dry combustibles.  Brakkus presses himself against the far wall and thus avoids taking the brunt of the damage, but even so is singed from 7 points of fire damage.  Gamad, Voadam, and Chev are less fortunate.  The fire wreathes each and they, in turn, burn for 14 points of damage.  The goblin, who moments earlier had left the chamber, remains unscathed.

[sblock=Gamad, Voadam, Chev]Sorry, no one rolled well enough on a Spellcraft DC 28 check to know what the devil that might have been when they rolled their saves.  I'm sure you have your guesses, though.    [/sblock]

Chev, who had just been cleaned and spruced up a bare five or six seconds earlier, now finds himself again sporting tattered, dishevelled clothing, the edges of which are black with soot.  Gamad, Voadam, and Brakkus likewise find themselves and their outer gear sullied by the flash of curling flames.  A quick check of their equipment, however, proves that none of their personal items melted or were burnt beyond use.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2007)

"*Straasha curse the burns! I was so distracted by the thrum I didn't notice the delayed fireball trap. I've got to listen to instincts more, anything that sets into your bones like that is evil tidings waiting to manifest*." Voadam pats out the last of the smoking burns on his robes and looks around the chamber to see if there is any remaining thrum and what the other gems are doing now. "*Burn marks on the floor and walls, large pattern, of course its a fireball. And not the first. Ahh but who cast it. How is everybody? Any not still standing*?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 31, 2007)

"For the love of Steck!" Curses Chev as he looks down at his burnt and tattered clothes. "Looks like your work went to waste, Voadam."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 31, 2007)

The thrumming has ceased, rendering the hexagonal chamber silent.  The lower right edge of the rune engraved upon the eastern doors is smudged, as if someone had taken a giant eraser to it and wiped away a third of its content.  The runes and yellow and blue gem upon the northern and southern doors remain intact.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2007)

"*There is always tomorrow Chev. We lived through this magical mess today and will see tomorrow. How much healing magic do you have left by the way?* Voadam's eye catches the new detail on the Eastern door and it instantly catches his attention "*Ah here the rune is partially erased from that explosion, you see? Apparently it was tied to the magic that erupted from the gem. I wonder if the beast's thrashing smashed the gem, creating that flaw we first saw which then grew until the fireball was released. Removing the other gems might be dangerous as well then. Let's see this southern rune*." 

Voadam hisses in slight pain as he moves but he steps over to inspect the rune on the blue southern door that we believe the croc entered from, comparing it to the other runes and trying harder to decipher its meaning now that he has some experience with the eastern rune. He holds up his light coin to get a better view.


----------



## SlagMortar (Aug 31, 2007)

Just before the explosion, Brakkus notes Voadam's efforts to clean Chev up and says with a bit of a smirk, "Heh, you look just about fit for a ball - ".

He just has time to shout, "Look out!" and throw himself into the wall when the whole room erupts in flame.  Pealing himself off the wall, he mumbles, "I didn't mean a _fire_ball."  His body sags under the weight of these new injuries and he staggers slightly but stays on his feet.  He looks around the room, glad to see everyone is still conscious.  "Good catch on needing to block the gem, Gamad.  I wish I'd done a better job."  

As Voadam goes to examine the gem, Brakkus retrieves his tower shield.  "Just in case.  Are we well enough to continue?  Perhaps we should fortify ourselves again and take a break?"  He positions himself behind his shield, ready to help should another enemy burst through the door, but shielded as best he can be from the gem Voadam is examining.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 31, 2007)

*Gamad*

Burned, Scorched and blasted to the side, Gamad raise his hand and pleas for help.
Here … Help me, I’m dying.
The blister on his hand looks like a funny joke when you compare it to the burns on his already deformed face and body.
The dwarf crawls to where the body of the croc lies, to find cover behind the fallen beast.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 31, 2007)

Maelicent, engrossed in his work at the dragon's maw, hunkers down and shields himself with his upraised arms as an explosion roars through the neighboring chamber. Not since the Tribelands had been invaded and his kinsman slain had he witnessed such a violent display of magic firsthand.

When silence returns, the magical humming having ceased, the Gudwulf warrior slowly rises and peeks up over the dead behemoth's carcass. Much to his surprise, all of the giant-kin were yet alive and even conscious! The goblin sets his jaw grimly. Not only did the giant-folk seem adept and wielding such magics, but they were evidently also capable of survive its destructive effects.

The goblin does his best to suppress his bitterness; for good or ill these lumbering giant-kin were his gangmates now and he yet needed them still alive. Looking over, he sees the broken dwarf crawling towards him and pleading for help. With his face in the shadow of his helmet's brim, Maelicent bites his lip and reaches a black gauntleted hand over the dragon's flank to help drag the pathetic creature to safety.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 31, 2007)

"I do not have much healing left. I have enough to heal two of us pretty well and very little beyond that. After that I will need to pray to Narn for further guidance in battle." Chev says as notices the erased rune. "I want nothing to do with removing gems. Not after what just happened, we all are lucky to be alive."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 31, 2007)

Hissing in slight pain as he moves over to inspect the rune on the blue southern door, Voadam compares it to the other runes, trying harder to decipher its meaning now that he has some experience with the eastern rune.  Holding up his light coin for a better view, Voadam stands for long moments before the southern doors.

[sblock=Voadam]Knowledge (arcana) check result 17.  The large rune itself seems to be a language, foreign as it may be to Voadam and the others.  While not innately magical, the rune is obviously connected to whatever spellcraft surely lies within the gem inside the rune.  Spellcraft check result 8.  Appraise check result 14.  The blue "gem" is no gem at all but rather is merely faux mineral, glass, really.[/sblock]

From overhead in the ceiling comes a jolting grinding noise, followed by a series of clicks then a rumble of machinery.  Judging by the noise, a large set of cogs or some variety of gearworks lies hidden above the chamber's ceiling.  Just after Maelicent pulls Gamad over the back of the dead crocodile to relative safety in the hallway, the intact half of the western door begins to slowly swing its way closed.  The ruined half of this former set of double doors lies in rubble and does not move.  A strange whoosing sound, like a wave beating against the shore, comes from somewhere behind the eastern doors.  Water begins seeping from the narrow crack under the eastern doors.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2007)

"*Waters coming in, we must move, the gem here is but a variety of glass and not worth ransacking as a gem, the rune though is somehow both tied into the magic of the gem and I believe is itself actually a word or letter, though in what language I could not say. We need to figure out how these doors open without triggering another magical explosion*."

Voadam thinks briefly about their physical location and what he knows of the city's geography from his study of the maps and his own observations, wondering if the water coming in here makes sense or must have been diverted somehow.

Knowledge Geography +7


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 31, 2007)

Other than Bathmere on the citadel grounds, which Voadam knows of vis-a-vis Maelicent's description a bit earlier, the city uses the River Tegyrn as its water source.  The river is a goodly distance to the south of the citadel and its grounds; therefore, the water has been diverted from another source.  Either that, or there is an aquafer beneath the city or an underground stream--which may also account for the pool in the mushroom cave.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 1, 2007)

Maelicent goes back to prying out the dragon's teeth. *"Albino here seems ta be tha worst off a yas. Don't go worryin about drownin from tha water; it'd take a bit for it ta flow through these two rooms here, an then it'd have ta fill tha big drek cave out there before it'd just flow down tha two tunnels ta tha south. There'd have ta be a hell of a lot a it ta fill all these caves down here an drown us. Take yer time ta figure it all right dis time."* the goblin urges Voadam. In spite of his dismissive words, the Gudwulf warrior nonetheless climbs up onto the behemoth's snout to stay up out of the advancing water before resuming his grisly task.

OOC: Mael mentioned the fact that he'd spotted a sizeable body of water in the citadel grounds when the party first entered the old forest.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 4, 2007)

Voadam searches the door for an opening mechanism while he ponders the situation.

Search +7


----------



## SlagMortar (Sep 5, 2007)

Brakkus eyes the rising water nervously, but trusts the goblins assessment for now.  He aids in the search for a way to open the door, though he's not sure how enthusiastic he will be to open it given what was behind the last door.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 5, 2007)

"First fire; then water. Will the air be sucked out of the room after that?" Chev asks with no hint of sarcasm on his voice.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2007)

*"The beast forced open the double doors leading to the slugmen with brute strength causing destruction in its fury. It came from behind here and could not have opened the doors itself. So possibly the beast was led here by whoever took the rod and left to cover its trail. The double doors are triggered by some cogworks to close after a period of being opened, so I expect them to close after us once we open them and pass through. I would guess there is a cogwork mechanism for opening them as well then. Hmm, The beast came through our doors, not back the way it came, perhaps the gem magics had something to do with that choice and perhaps with his mauled condition, though that may be the work of whoever led it here. I have a crowbar and hammer, if it does not open easily and we cannot find an opening mechanism we may need to attempt the beast's tactic of physical force."* 

Voadam continues to search as he verbally explores possibilities and conclusions, though keeping aware of any changes in the gem should it react to his presence.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 6, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior tries to follow the green wizard's verbose conjecture, but is quickly overwhelmed by the giant-kin's erudite vocabulary. Remaining focused on his task, Maelicent feigns interest by responding *"Ayeah?"* occasionally. Pausing to pocket another tooth, the goblin takes a moment to peek up over the dragon's bulk to inquire: *"So... Ya want I should gut this thin or nah?"*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2007)

Brakkus joins Voadam at the southern doors.  Finding no hint of how the stone doors might open, Brakkus is unable to be of much assistance to Voadam's search.  After the Green Wizard details his lengthy theory on the hexagonal chamber, however, Brakkus sizes up the behemoth and the stone doors lying in a rubble to the west.  Judging by the size of the crocodile and the brute ferocity of its bite, the beast must have possessed fearsome strength and certainly was far stronger in life than any human, dwarf, or goblin.  Save for the rune and the blue gem, the southern set of doors could be a twin to the western doors; the stone is smooth, well-mortared and, if the western doors are anything to go on, thick.

Just as Gamad suggested with regard to the western doors, Voadam finds that the southern doors bear no visible opening mechanism.  The stone stab hangs from hidden hinges and while it does sport a crack running vertically lengthwise down the middle, the stonework throughout both sides is smoothly joined.  Clearly, these portals will be opened most readily by magic.  Failing magical means, the crocodile's partial egress would indicate that the application of extreme strength may also meet with limited success.

The Gudwulf perches atop the dead behemoth and prizes a third tooth from the beast's mouth.  Despite the poor condition of the crocodile's eye and its bruised jawline, the thing's teeth are of stout quality and in good shape--a worthy prize.  Looking up from his perch, the goblin spies no sign of any of the three slugs back in the mushroom cave.

The water coursing from underneath the eastern doors continues and shows no sign of abating, but the gearworks overhead slow after a moment then soon cease their grinding and clicking altogether.  After ten seconds or so, there is enough water in the hexagonal chamber that Brakkus, Chev, and Voadam find the liquid laps at their boot heels.  The dead crocodile jammed in the broken western doors serves as a temporary plug; the hallway beyond the room remains dry, for now.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 7, 2007)

*"The gem cracking on the Eastern Door did not cause it to open so I don't see any purpose in smashing this one. Maimed as it was the beast used more brute force than I think we can apply, even with a crowbar and hammers so I'm skeptical we can win through that route. Any ideas?"*


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 7, 2007)

"If it comes down to it, I believe all of us together might be able to equal the brute strength of the crocodile. I have a means to increase the overall size and strength of one of us. It would be best put to use on Brakkus. He can try to smash the door while we all assist him. The enhancements would last for roughly three minutes. That should be enough time to bring down the door." With a pause Chev continues. "But if there is a more subtle way of doing it, I vote for that."

[sblock=ooc]Chev can cast Enlarge Person and Bull's Strength on Brakkus, bringing his Strength to a 22 (+6). If we all aid him successfully (DC 10 Strength check) we each (Chev, Voadam, Mael, Gamad) add +2 on top of the +6 already for a total of +14. Add in a possible +2 if we all are tugging on the crowbar, we might be able to do something here. We would have 30 rounds to have everything come together

But this is all if we can't find another means. I'd prefer so save those spells for latter use if need be.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 7, 2007)

"*Chev, be ready to heal me if need be*." Voadam will give Chev a moment to get ready then touch the gem itself, seeing if physical contact reveals anything or provides more access to its powers.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2007)

Voadam touches the gem.  Unlike its green counterpart that now lies broken and strewn along the water-logged floor in front of the eastern doors, the blue gem seems--to Voadam's eye--to be of substance and value.  Fully some three inches across, the gem is faceted and has been polished to a gleaming luster.  In the dim light brought forward by his glowing gold coin, Voadam makes out a flash of silver inside the gem.  A star shape, done in either pearlescent white or silver, is hidden in the heart of the blue gemstone.  Visible only upon close scrutiny, the inner heart of the sapphire glitters as a star might from the deep heavens.  At Voadam's touch, nothing happens.  The gemstone neither rattles, moves, nor does it thrum.  Neither do the stone doors open.


----------



## SlagMortar (Sep 8, 2007)

"Is it perhaps a password?  I'm reminded of a children's rhyme
Starlight, star bright
First star I see tonight
I wish I may
I wish I might 
have this door open tonight.

I made up the last, but it seems to fit."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2007)

*Gamad*

Ugh…
The Badly injured dwarf moans from the back as he leans on the big croc's body.
The cracking …
He calls in pain.
Could be the earth … after the fire and the water has been activated.
Get out of there


----------



## Voadam (Sep 10, 2007)

"*Could be Brakkus, but if so it is probably in the same language as these glyphs, one I am not familiar with. Other than Chev's strength magic and mighty coordinated efforts from all of us, I wonder if these might part for the Rod. Gamad, if these were created to hold one portion of the Rod then another might open them up to us. What cracking? That was the gear grindings for the doorway, it is done and is safe for now*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 11, 2007)

At Brakkus's recitation of a well-known human children's rhyme, neither the doors nor the blue star sapphire offers a reaction.  In the interim, however, Maelicent extracts two more of the crododile's teeth.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 11, 2007)

"Voadam might have a very valid point. Maybe the first segment you found will be able to open these doors." Chev says as he obviously has no other suggestions other than the use of brute strength.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2007)

"*Gamad, we need to know if the beast swallowed the next section or if we need to press on. If the next section is being taken away we need to act fast*." Voadam strides over to the moaning dwarf and draws his wand, again calling upon its healing magic to ease his hurts.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 11, 2007)

*Gamad*

Once the dwarf is touched by the healing power of the wand he raise to his feet.
It could be inside his stomach, you gut the beast while I touch the gems with the rod, keep it clean!

The albino dwarf jog in the water that spill into the room, pulls out the rod and walks around the room, he taps with it on the gems and tries to see any reaction


----------



## SlagMortar (Sep 11, 2007)

Brakkus stands ready at Gamad's shoulder in case the doors _do_ open and there is something unpleasant on the other side.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 12, 2007)

*7 HP back to Gamad from Voadam's wand of cure light wounds.*

Gamad, feeling somewhat better, retrieves the matte black rod segment and walks the circumference of the hexagonal chamber, tapping first the yellow gem on the northern doors, then--after skipping the now broken green gem on the eastern doors--the blue star sapphire inset into the runework on the southern doors.  When tapped by the segment, the yellow-begemmed set of double doors does not react in the slightest.  At lightest touch of the rod to the sapphire, however, the star inside the blue gem winks out of existence and the low rumble of stone grinding on stone resounds within the water-slogged hexagonal chamber as the set of southern doors forms a crack down the middle then part and slowly open.  

Having tapped the rod to the blue gem, Gamad instantly feels his stomach go queasy with unease as his skin feels like liquid oil.  Shrugging off whatever taint the rod or any magic inherent within the rune might attempt on him, Gamad blinks and finds himself facing the oddity of a solid stone wall.  A corridor lined of limestone flooring, walls, and ceiling looms just inside the now open southern doors.  Fully 20 feet wide and unlit, the corridor, Gamad judges, stretches perhaps 50 feet both right and left.  The hallway ends in both directions when it abruptly jogs 90 degrees to the south.  In the dim light shed by Voadam's gold coin, Voadam, Brakkus, and Chev find themselves confronted with a wide shadowy hallway inside the open southern doors.  Gamad and Maelicent, whose eyes benefit from keen underdark senses imparted by blood alone, can see quite well into the darkened stone hall.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2007)

Voadam holds up his coin to provide more light. "*Stone flooring, this will be tough to track. Do you see any evidence of soot tracked from the gem room Maelicent?*"

Search +7


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2007)

A smile breaks across Voadam's bearded face, still flushed red from burns as it is. "*It was the Rod that was the key. Hah!*" As he peers over the floor hoping to find a trace of tracked soot to follow he considers the implications "*And it did not open the eastern sun gem door. Hmm, somehow the magics here seem keyed to the Rod, if the next segment was taken down this way that would explain the Rod opening only this door if the magic was linked to the two segments. This seems to indicate the rod had been hidden away here instead of randomly scattered across the planar divide after the Chaos War and the wolf spider's failure. It could have been hidden away here and the secret of its presence kept from our Vaati patron's knowledge. If so, then someone wants to keep it hidden and may be acting to block our obtaining it.*"


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 12, 2007)

Glad that the group has found away to open the doors, Chev walks over to the dwarf. "Good work, Gamad. Excellent suggestion, Voadam. Now lets continue and see if we can find this segment and get back to some civilization."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 12, 2007)

*Gamad*

Wait, we can still gut the fallen beast, I suggest we not leave hidden places where the rod might be.
The dwarf rolls the cursed stick in leather and tucks it into his pack


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 12, 2007)

Busy with extracting a particularly large tooth the size of his own hand, Maelicent looks up and grunts but presses forward with his butchery.  "Inna moment.  Almost got it..."   The goblin bends back over and continues stabbing and slicing away at the crocodile's maw.

Voadam bends closer to the floor and commences searching for tracks.  Some of the water filtering beneath the eastern doors of the hexagonal chamber pools past the southern doors and spills into the stone hallway.  Before the water invades and makes tracking all the more difficult, however, Voadam sees enough to know that the behemoth came from beyond these southern doors, that it tracked no soot (because the soot is all confined to the interior of the hexagonal chamber), and that likely the beast trekked up the 20-foot-wide corridor from the east.


----------



## SlagMortar (Sep 13, 2007)

"I can help gut the croc quick," says Brakkus while hefting his guisarme.  "If you don't mind me ruining the parts you might find good eating, that is."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior peeks up over the bulk of the bloody carcass at the sound of the large stone doors grinding open in the next room. The goblin set's his jaw firmly in frustration and embarrassment at this latest example of his ignorance of magical matters; just a few moments earlier he'd asserted his belief that the doors wouldn't open and close by themselves, and yet he was now watching that very thing happening before his small beady eyes. In response all Maelicent manages to do is grunt and to spit venomously into the stream of bloodied water streaming past the dragon's carcass.

Idly sliding the most recent pried dragon's tooth into a coat pocket, Maelicent ignores the wet red stain slowly soaking through the fabric and leather around that pocket; it will simply be the latest chromatic addition to the russet colored overcoat's panoply of stains. *"Ayeah. So what'cha about then? Ya want we should keep goin or ta butcher this thin? Cleanin it'll take quite a bit. We'd have ta roll it over first."* The Gudwulf warrior strides in long steps up along the creature's back and back down towards the base of its tail; the trip taking the goblin roughly seven or eigh full strides. *"Workin through all its guts from maw ta arse ta look fer a lil stick won't be easy or clean. Guts go deosil an widdershins all about fer yards an yards before coming out ya know."* Maelicent looks over the enthusiastic giant-kin's polearm with a smirk. *"...An tha tree blade a yer's won't do nothin but make a damned mess o it all."*


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2007)

Taking a few moments to understand the goblin and his broken speech, Chev comments. "We don't want to leave any chance of us missing the next segment."

Walking over to the giant croc's corpse, Chev leans down and grabs on of its legs. "So who's gonna give me a hand in flipping this thing over? That way Mael can get to work on his area of expertise."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2007)

Stepping down off of the beast's haunch onto the wet floor, Maelicent makes a sweeping motion with an iron gauntleted arm to indicate direction. *"Ye'd best drag it outta tha door first inta the outer room thar, well away from this queer place. Then roll it."*


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2007)

"*The beast came from the east here, but if someone fled this way with the next Rod they tracked no soot from the gem room that I can see. Piecing together the story of this next Rod is like trying to picture the look of a room in an unfamiliar house that burned to the ground. There are some clues here but they are small pieces of this puzzle."*

Voadam turns to the dwarf "*When you had your vision of the room in here, where was the Rod? Did you actually see it, or just the room? If just the room where was your perspective from? Also, when you held the Rod to the door just now, was there anything else Gamad? Any visions or other effects you noted? Did you as Rodbearer feel any use of power?"*


----------



## SlagMortar (Sep 13, 2007)

"I can help roll the croc.  Someone keep an eye on that door though.  I don't want anything sneaking up on us.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2007)

"The beast physically walked in. It was not summoned to appear directly in here, and it entered without destroying the gem door. It could be that it was called or lured in here to act as a distraction while someone exited with the Rod. That would explain the sequence of events and provide a reason for them." Voadam inspects the back of the doors then the blue gem stone, then the rune structure, trying to understand them more. "Perhaps the shadow demon tripped some wards tuned to things of Chaos and the ward alerted the guardian who called in the beast then fled with the Rod." 

He pauses, "*Gamad, you can tell us if we need to proceed or stay here and gut the beast."*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 13, 2007)

*Gamad*

I say we gut it, let us not leave hidden places.
The newly healed albino walks around thinking.
I saw that room, the smashed pots, the broken glasses and then all went dark, I was standing on a cliff, something tried to grab me into the darkness of the chasm, I suspect that it was the moment when the shadows felt me … 
Again the dwarf rubs his blister and curse silently under his breath.
… I can't wonder about the possibility that this demonic reptile was sent here when I used the rod.
Now that the water drains to the corridors, the deformed demihuman tries to understand the purpose of the gems.

Spellcraft, Knowledge Skills.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 14, 2007)

Voadam inspects the rune.  After intense visual scrutiny, it seems the rune--and probably the other intact rune gracing the northern doors--is a word from a foreign tongue, a pictograph or symbol, perhaps.  If the rune could be deciphered then perhaps the door affixed to the rune could also be opened--without resorting to use of the wand.  Whatever the case, Voadam is utterly unfamiliar with the tongue in which the rune is scribed and so, it seems, are the others in the group.

Having seen the ball of fire explode in the hexagonal chamber a few short minutes ago, Gamad has the strong suspicion that the gems are tied to magic of one variety or another.  The vagaries of the spellcraft entailed are, however, beyond his ken.  Despite his lack of understanding, several oddities of the explosion stand out in memory.  The first oddity is that the green gem first vibrated at Maelicent's initial approach.  The second is that after the explosion, one third of the eastern rune vanished.  The third is that nothing happened when Voadam touched the star sapphire.  The fourth oddity is that when the rod segment was tapped to the star sapphire, not only did the southern doors open, but none of the rune was erased, no ill effect was felt by Gamad, and the silver star shape inside the gem vanished.

*To recap, that croc is 20 feet long.  It looks like a young adult male; it'll be heavy.  Let me know if you all have it settled to gut the croc, and if so, who (if anyone) is standing guard, where they are watching, and who is doing the gutting.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 17, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Voadam (Sep 17, 2007)

"*Gamad, pull out the Rod and tell us where the next Section is now*."


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 18, 2007)

"If every time he uses it hurts him and draws the attention of whatever spirits are possessing it, wouldn't it be best to refrain from doing it so often?" Chev says as Voadam asks the dwarf to but himself at risk once more. "Let's check the croc and then proceed through the newly opened door. Or just proceed through the door without gutting the croc."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2007)

Voadam draws his dagger "*Let us be about it then. I no longer believe it has swallowed our prize, but we cannot leave such a possibility behind us, even to track down one who is possibly escaping with our prize. Maelicent if you start at that head end I will work from back here. Do any of the rest of you have experience dealing with carcasses after a hunt? If not then follow Maelicent or my instructions, Brakkus with me, Chev with Maelicent, Gamad keep watch with your dwarf sight.*" Voadam sets to work on splitting the beast open.


ooc 4 ranks of survival, +3 modifier. Knowledge nature +7


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 18, 2007)

The giant-kin seemingly having finally agreed on a course of action, Maelicent wastes no further time in getting the lumbering behemoths to work together to drag the green dragon's carcass out of the doorway and into the entry hall beyond. Once there, the goblin directs the trio to roll the reptile over onto its back. With hunting knives in hand, the industrious goblin then proceeds to clamber up onto the beast's belly to cut a series of deep incisions that will allow his allies to pull back the dragon's hide most easily.

Seeing as how they are larger and stronger, the Gudwulf warrior gives the difficult task of breaking through the dragon's sternum and rib cage to Brakkus and Voadam so that they may investigate the beast's gullet and throat. Meanwhile, Maelicent himself cuts into the creature's abdominal cavity and begins pulling out long coils of intestines and handing them off to Gamad, instructing him to stretch them out on the floor and slit them open lengthwise to investigate their contents. Once all the giant-kin have been set to their tasks the goblin, comfortably nestled deep within the creature's guts, occupies himself with cutting into the beast's stomach.(Survival +8)


----------



## SlagMortar (Sep 18, 2007)

Brakkus does his awkward best to help with the process.  "Fhew!  This thing smelled bad enough on the outside.  This is much, much worse.  I think we're all going to need a nice bath before picking up any ladies at the Cockatrice after we get back out of here."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 18, 2007)

With Gamad keeping watch and walking the length of the hall to check both the mushroom cavern and the hexagonal chamber while guarding against the approach of enemies, Brakkus, Chev, Voadam, and Maelicent set to the task of splitting open and searching the crocodile's expansive inner cavity and organ meat.  The work is slow-going, bad-smelling, and arduous.  Three hours after starting their task, the work is complete; the crocodile's carapace is an empty husk, the gullet, stomach, intestine, and rectum thoroughly dismantled, squeezed, and searched.  

Brakkus, in his search of the crocodile's esophagus and gullet, finds an oddity.  From inside the crododile's throat, Brakkus extracts the right hand of a human.  Largely undigested as the hand is, the ring finger still sports its prize.  A wide gold band rests upon the ring finger.  The gold is of good quality and the ring has an inscription written in block script that Brakkus recognizes as Latin.
[sblock=Latin]"For sooth, food, nor drink, nor sleep shall you take and yet you shall know the wonders of the world."[/sblock]
For his part, Chev works alongside Maelicent squeezing lengths of intestine of their contents.  Aside from the expected bits of ground bone and now-disgorged flesh that smells rife of digestive juices, Chev holds up no small miracle.  A brass tube meant, by the look of it, to hold scrolls or maps.  The tube's outer brasswork seems to have saved it from the worst of the crocodile's digestive work.  The thing is still sealed, even.

Voadam, having drawn the end section of the beast, dissects the crocodile's posterior innards.  Inside the rectum, along with a great deal of unsavory detritus, Voadam finds further evidence of the crocodile's last meal.  Human teeth, by the look of them, of a male perhaps 40 or 50 years of age litter the crocodile's rectum.  Along with the teeth, Voadam extracts a circular prism a full 6 inches in diameter.  Shards of wood and bone that survived the worst of the ravages inflicted by the crocodile's digestive tract also ruminate in the beast's last length of lower bowel.

Maelicent splits open the creature's stomach and finds a half-digested section of a torso, severely pitted limbs, a second relatively intact hand still attached to its heavily tattooed forearm, red cloth robes that are already nearly disintegrated, and a gold linked chain necklace.

[sblock=Die Rolls]Brakkus, Search 18 (die roll = 16)
Brakkus, Survival 13 (die roll = 13)
Chev, Search 20 (die roll = 19)
Chev, Survival 11 (die roll = 11)
Maelicent, Search 7 (die roll = 7)
Maelicent, Survival 19 (die roll = 11)
Voadam, Search 17 (die roll = 10) 
Voadam, Survival 5 (die roll = 1)

Gamad, Listen 10 (die roll = 10)
Gamad, Spot 21 (die roll = 19)[/sblock]


----------



## SlagMortar (Sep 19, 2007)

Brakkus reads the inscription, translating as he goes, "'For sooth, food, nor drink, nor sleep shall you take and yet you shall know the wonders of the world.'  Huh?  I wonder if it is magic.  I heard a tale of a ring that let you survive without food or water.  I wonder if this is like that one?"

"Hmm.  No rod, though.  I guess its on down the corridor."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2007)

Voadam washes his hands and arms up to the elbows as well as the recovered prism in the water on the floor.

"*Tattoos on the red robed man who bore ring, necklace, and prism. A good find after all for another possible piece of the puzzle even though no Rod*." Voadam inspects the tattoos closer trying to make out details that might give another clue. "*Are any of you familiar with such*?" 

ooc possibly relevant knowledges:
Knowledge Arcana +5 (2+3)
Knowledge Local +4 (1+3)
Knowledge Nobility +4 (1+3)
Knowledge Planar +5 (2+3)
Knowledge Religion +5 (2+3)


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 19, 2007)

The Gudwulf warrior, seemingly undisturbed by the grisly labor he's recently completed, merely uses the edge of one of his hunting knives to scrape the bulk of the blood and gore from his clothing and armor. Bathing to get clean does not seem to cross the goblin's mind. He does however stoop to shake the necklace around in the puddling water underfoot.

Turning to the human warrior, Maelicent offers another possibility for the wand's location. *"If ya thought tha wand at'd be in tha dragon's guts an ya mean ta check every place fer yer precious stick, than we'd have ta go back an gut tha giant bird-bear thin too. It coulda ate it juss like this here dragon coulda."*

Misunderstanding the green wizard's question, Maelicent offers the obvious answer to the seemingly clueless human *"It's a giant-kin's arm."*

OOC: Has the water been flowing freely for the past three hours?


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 20, 2007)

It is quite odd rummaging though the crocodile's innards, knowing that some of this food it was digesting is his own. 

"It seems this croc had no qualms about eating anything in it's way." Chev says as he stands and wipes the tube off on his cloak. "I found this, maybe there is a map or some scrolls inside."

Once the thing is clean, Chev opens it up to see if their any any more clues inside.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 20, 2007)

Maelicent looks up from rinsing clean the heavy chain of golden links he recovered from the crocodile's stomach and notices that, indeed, the water is still flowing from under the eastern doors.  Two inches of water now cover the entire hexagonal chamber, the hallway in which the crocodile has been gutted, and look also to have spilled out into the mushroom cavern beyond.  

Voadam, Chev, Brakkus, and Gamad lean in for a good look at the tattooed remnant of the human arm.
[sblock=Voadam]Those are clearly religious tattoos and are not the tattoos sometimes born by slaves.  The tattoos are done in colored ink, for starters, and include both script in a language unrecognized by Voadam, and a series of heiroglyphs.  These likely are the tattoos of a nobleman of Arrund, the rival nation to good-aligned Errund.  Arrund, simply by its proximity to Errund and the reputation of its noble houses as bearers of traditional tattoowork, makes the likely choice of this dead man's nationality, though other potential candidates might also include one or two of the barbarous nations across the southern sea at the edge of The Continent. 

Likely the man was a priest and possibly also familiar with the arcane arts.  These sorts of tattoos aren't purely decorative, they're inked with the intent to amplify spellcasting or even sometimes to hold spells themselves.  What is left of the arm is pitted by stomach acid but it doesn't seem as if there are missing spots in the series of tattoos, indicating that probably these inked drawings are meant to make the bearer's spellcasting more powerful.  The torso and legs, however, seem to be devoid of tattoos, which would indicate that this was a lesser priest.  Voadam knows that tattoos are expensive and tattoo artisans are rare.  Only the more elite noble houses of Arrund can normally afford such luxury:  Houses Kiril, Kroum, Assen, Boril, and Lilov.[/sblock]
[sblock=Gamad]The tattoos have some obvious religious significance but are also clearly arcane in nature.  Gamad distinctly recalls seeing an ink sketch of Grand Dame Ilyana Ivanovich of House Kroum of Arrund in which the House matron bore the exact same marking at the wrist as this arm--a wreath around the wrist of seven-pointed stars with a rose at the center.  More than likely, this is the lesser son of the Kroum family.[/sblock]
[sblock=Brakkus]The tattooing is the noble marking more than likely done by a slave artist from a good-quality Arrundian family.  Arrundians are nearly never to be trusted.  House Artest currently holds the Arrudian throne but, being themselves natives of Bourdesmyd, they hold it uneasily and only by marriage.  Last time he was home, Brakkus heard tell of a plot by House Assen--probably at the bidding of either House Lilov or Kroum--to politically undermine the credibility of Francis of Bourdesmyd enough to have the King declared unfit for office of state and put Francis's 6-year-old nephew Viktor on the throne.[/sblock]
Chev eyes the tattoed arm but the thing and its "artwork" are totally unfamiliar to him.  Turning his attention to the brass scrollcase, Chev opens the case and to discovers a series of three intact parchments.  A quick glance tells the battlepriest that the original bearer of the scroll case was surely a priest like himself, though of slightly different ilk.  The scrolls seem to contain two spells each, four of which are most assuredly divine while the other two are not.

[sblock=Die Rolls]Voadam, Knowledge (arcana) 11.
Voadam, Knowledge (arcana) 23
Voadam, Knowledge (nobility) 22
Voadam, Knowledge (religion) 21
Brakkus, Knowledge (nobility) 21
Chev, Knowledge (religion) 8   
Gamad, Knowledge (arcana) 27[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 20, 2007)

"Looks like I found some magical scrolls. Two of them I can probably use, the third looking arcane. I have not prepared the proper prayer to determine their effects," Chev says as he puts the parchment back inthe tube and tosses it to Gamad. "You might have a better try at it."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Misunderstanding the green wizard's question, Maelicent offers the obvious answer to the seemingly clueless human *"It's a giant-kin's arm."*




"*A man's arm with pictographic script tattoos. See how they used expensive colored ink? These are not the tattoos used to mark slave properties. The nobles of Arrund are said to traditionally bear such tattoo types. Also certain magical traditions, both arcane and divine, use tattoo foci to empower their spells. Others are used to hold spells themselves at the ready. These have the look of such foci. See how the beast's stomach juices pit the skin but do not mar the tattoos themselves*?" Voadam holds up the arm for the others to see if they wish, his coin illuminating and making his point clear.

"*I can not say for certain, I am unfamiliar with this script and likely the underlying language as well, but these here have the look of priestly magics to me." Voadam turns the arm over and gestures at some other pictogram tattoos "There are some though that indicate arcane focusing as well. So it seems he was a theurgist, a priest who dabbles in both divine and arcane magics. I have dealt with such before, though that vampiric elf did not bear such tattoo magic.*"

Voadam points to other portions of the man's corpse "*Note also that he bears no tattoos on his chest, legs, or face. Magical tattoos are very expensive and I would expect only the major houses of Arrund's nobility to be sponsoring such. Houses Kiril, Kroum, Assen, Boril, and Lilov from what I have heard are likely candidates. This man has them only on his arms so I suspect he was a lesser priest connected to one of those houses*."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Looks like I found some magical scrolls. Two of them I can probably use, the third looking arcane. I have not prepared the proper prayer to determine their effects," Chev says as he puts the parchment back inthe tube and tosses it to Gamad. "You might have a better try at it."




"*Excellent*." Voadam smiles broadly "*Definitely a theurge then*."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 20, 2007)

Maelicent scowls in the shadow beneath his helmet's brim; the Gudwulf warrior had never heard someone blather on about a dismembered body with as much relish as the green wizard now did. Spitting into the bloody water running past his boots, the goblin offers up a dismissive snear. *"Don't matter much who he was, now he's juss some dead dragon-bait. So, ya's want ta go back an start guttin the bird-bear now?"*


----------



## SlagMortar (Sep 20, 2007)

Brakkus backs up a bit from the arm as Voadam starts waving it around.  Having examined the tatoos, he is now very obviously looking anywhere but at the pile of guts and body parts.  "He's Arrundian, that's for sure.  Looks like it marks him as a noble, though he must have been quite the busy guy to be a noble and a priest and a wizard, and likely not very good at any of the three.  

"I don't know much about Arrundians, other than you shouldn't trust any of the lot.  He was no doubt up to no good down here, and probably got what he deserved.  They're always scheming with each other.  Why just last time I was home, I heard tell House Assen was trying to make the King look like such a dolt that they would lock him up for being daft.  Probably Lilov or Kroum were involved too.

"So now we've found dead in this cavern the Celine of Jorunne, and some chewed up Arrundian.  I know none of that may not bother any of you, but I am a noble in my own right, even if I am the third son.  This place seems quite a bit more deadly for nobles than for the common man.  Let's get the rod, find Lady Celine's killer, and get out of here."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Maelicent scowls in the shadow beneath his helmet's brim; the Gudwulf warrior had never heard someone blather on about a dismembered body with as much relish as the green wizard now did. Spitting into the bloody water running past his boots, the goblin offers up a dismissive snear. *"Don't matter much who he was, now he's juss some dead dragon-bait. So, ya's want ta go back an start guttin the bird-bear now?"*




"*I don't think so. Though he might have a meal in him as well, Gamad's vision was that the Rod was in this chamber. This scaly beast entered here and could have swallowed the Rod, therefore it was necessary to gut it and check out that possibility before proceeding. However to get out the beast had to burst the door open with brute strength, leaving evidence of its passage. The bird-bear was outside and there was no such evidence of a brute force exit prior to the scaled beast's one. I don't believe the bear-bird had the opportunity to enter here and possibly swallow the Rod or anyone holding the Rod*."

Voadam shakes his head in frustration.

"*The only evidence we saw of any doors opening or closing is this southern one the beast entered from. If we do not resort to Gamad using the Rod our best bet lies in searching from this opening*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 21, 2007)

*Gamad*

Turning his head in disgust from the menace of the butchering, Gamad keep looking at the new corridors.
Curse upon rod.
He says under his breath, the lawful rod cursed him with craziness for order.

When all gutting are done, the albino dwarf gets closer, leaping from side to side, not wanting the bloody stinking organs to touch his burned robes. He then inspects the tattoos
The tattoos have some obvious religious significance but are clearly arcane in nature. I see an ink sketch of Grand Dame Ilyana Ivanovich of House Kroum of Arrund over here.
He points on the arm
It is likely, a lesser son of the Kroum family, why he was here is an enigma to me.



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Looks like I found some magical scrolls. Two of them I can probably use, the third looking arcane. I have not prepared the proper prayer to determine their effects,"  Chev says as he puts the parchment back inthe tube and tosses it to Gamad. "You might have a better try at it."




Gamad catch the scroll and inspect it.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Voadam shakes his head in frustration.
> 
> *"The only evidence we saw of any doors opening or closing is this southern one the beast entered from. If we do not resort to Gamad using the Rod our best bet lies in searching from this opening."*




I bear the marking of the rod and I wish not bear it again unless it is necessary.
The dwarf replies and moves uncomfortably.
I saw this laboratory, but it could tell us that we are on the right path rather that this is the resting place of the second segment, before the vision continued to the next place, the dark forces sensed me and almost took me to the darkness of the abyss, that is the spot where I woke up and out of the vision.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 21, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I bear the marking of the rod and I wish not bear it again unless it is necessary.




"Then let us explore the open passageway." The battle priest says as he picks up his battleaxe and shield.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2007)

Voadam puts the magically tattooed arm back down and heads out into the chamber. "*Very well. The beast came up from this eastern passage. I saw no evidence of tracks down the west so I suggest we go east and try to discover what we can of where the beast came from to start our investigations."* Holding his coin up for light, Voadam leads off that way.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 22, 2007)

Holding up his coin for light, Voadam turns to the still-open southern doors then turns left and heads east.  Maelicent and Gamad stick to the inner wall of the corridor while Voadam sways out opposite.  With Brakkus and Chev out front, weapons at the ready, the group heads down the passageway.  Try as he might, Voadam soon looses sight of the crocodile's tracks on the wet floor.  Maelicent, however, has keener sight and identifies the crocodile's tracks heading east.  The tracks head into and end at the wall at the end of the hallway.  The corridor hangs a sharp dogleg turn to the right and heads south another 60 or 70 feet before making another sharp turn, this time west.  Save for the trickle of water and their own foot padding, the hallway is entirely quiet.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 22, 2007)

Bow in hand, the Gudwulf warrior treads down the left hand corridor while following the dragon's tracks. *"Don't know about countin on magic doors fer makin sense of tha comins an goins a these monsters."* Leaving the others to skulk towards the corner, Maelicent comes to stand before the featureless wall (D-21). *"Hells, this door looks like a wall..."* The goblin begins searching the supposed wall carefully. (Search 0, taking 20)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 22, 2007)

Maelicent searches the wall.  Based on the tracks, he's certain the wall is false.  Finding the door, however, proves tricky.  The goblin paces in front of the wall, circling and fingering his way along the floor and as far up as his limited height allows him to reach.  Persistance pays off.  Maelicent finds that a 25-foot wide and 10-foot tall section of the wall looks like it yields way when a combination of two of the wall's smaller blocks are depressed.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 23, 2007)

Maelicent is mildly surprised that he's managed to figure out the concealed doorway's mechanism. _By the maw, I might be gettin tha hang of this giant-kin drek..._ The Gudwulf warrior triggers the wall mechanism and stands clear with a black fletched arrow nocked and drawn.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 24, 2007)

*Gamad*

By the crying stone … look at what the little goblin found.
The dwarf stares in awe and grins to his barbaric friend.
Well done, maybe it leads to second segment …


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 24, 2007)

"Very impressive!" Chev exclaims as the wall gives way.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 24, 2007)

Voadam holds up his light stone to illuminate the new passage.


----------

